# Pronti per la prossima volta?



## giorgiocan (18 Aprile 2020)

Diciamo che - come cautamente ci suggeriscono - sia iniziata la curva discendente, che sarà lunga ma - se non ci sono sorprese - condurrà alla fine dell'emergenza estrema ed immediata, almeno da un punto di vista sanitario; sarà dunque il tempo (ci auguriamo a breve) delle considerazioni più ovvie: quali sono stati gli errori, chi li ha commessi, quanti si potevano evitare, quanti sono sistemici in un evento di questa portata; e ancora chi ha procurato danno in malafede, chi ha intaccato il corretto funzionamento di un sistema che avrebbe potuto e dovuto tutelarci maggiormente, chi ha travisato il proprio ruolo di potere per tornaconto personale.

Il punto è che sapevamo. Come tutti ricorderete, la possibilità che si verificasse un casino del genere era nota al pubblico e alla politica da almeno 15-20 anni. E non per bocca di ricercatori autistici blindati nel loro laboratorio a prova di bomba e incapaci di rivolgere parola al prossimo. Ce ne hanno parlato diversi VIP di portata planetaria, personaggi tra i più influenti in circolazione.

Ricordate questi due?











Naturalmente ci sono "profezie" come queste a decine, anche se i volti sono meno noti (e meno credibili). Eppure, come sempre nel corso della storia, anche stavolta ci siamo rifiutati di credere. Finchè non abbiamo più potuto rifiutarci (anche se credo sia rimasto qualche complottista/negazionista in circolazione).

Ora, vorrei sottolineare che quello che è successo non è tanto la conferma di un pronostico, ma un precedente (il primo di questa portata nella nostra epoca). Poteva succedere, è successo. Quindi, potrebbe succedere ancora e succederà ancora.

Saremo pronti, la prossima volta?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2020)

*

Siamo prontissimi! (cit.) *


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2020)

Sempre, dopo una disgrazia di qualsiasi tipo, la cosa migliore da fare è pensare a cosa fare nel futuro.
Purtroppo da noi dopo ogni terremoto c’è stato solo chi si fregava le mani.


----------



## ipazia (18 Aprile 2020)

https://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...ta_-254393623/?ref=RHPPLF-BH-I0-C8-P3-S1.8-T1

pensavo in quest periodo che mai come ora sono contenta di aver mollato la città anni fa per trasferirmi qui.
Lasciando da parte il relax del vivere in un posto con nessuno intorno normalmente...in questa situazione avere spazio libero mio intorno e casa organizzata ha sicuramente alleggerito molto.

Mi piace la riflessione riguardo le case del futuro.

Ascoltavo un virologo, sottolineava come un virus con una così alta efficienza in termini di trasmissione è una novità bomba.
E sottolineava come eventi come questo sono comunque molto possibili. E molto probabilmente se ne verificheranno altri.
Non ho figli. Quindi la mia prospettiva è che tutto si ferma comunque a me. Ed è per me ed esclusivamente per me che faccio cose.
Ma sono ancora abbastanza giovane da avere tempo per vederne ancora delle belle.

La domanda resta sempre "quando" non "se".

Di mio ho preso un bel po' di "appunti" su come organizzare ancor meglio dove vivo.

...rispetto alla domanda...non credo che saremo pronti neanche la prossima volta a livello di sistema.
In teoria, visto che le linee di azione in caso di pandemia era state ripassate giusto a ottobre 2019, saremmo dovuti essere pronti a livello di sistema già stavolta.
Teoria per l'appunto. La pratica è ben diversa.

Si può però esser ancora più pronti a livello individuale.
La casa è un buon punto di partenza.
Individuale ovviamente.

E sarà un'altro di quegli aspetti che renderà più evidente la falsa uguaglianza di cui ci si riempie la bocca, politicamente soprattutto.

già a questo giro, chi vive in un appartamento se la sta vedendo ben più dura di chi vive in casa singola con giardino. Anche solo per il genius loci.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace la riflessione riguardo le case del futuro.


In questo paese, quando si propone un'idea che potrebbe funzionare, la risposta tipo è: "Seeeeee, figurati!"
E si esprimono così istituzioni, autorità, associazioni, ecc. Anche a me piace molto questo genere di idee, anche perchè di solito quando vengono messe in pratica (da italiani) producono risultato. Ma anche in quel caso, è nostra consuetudine che non trovino seguito. Per lo meno in patria.

Da individui, la difficoltà è nel condizionamento sociale, nella paura di dare forma ad un'intuizione che nessuno suggerisce. Mi piace pensare che la paura, che a volte paralizza, altre volte sblocchi il pensiero. Ma come ho già detto altrove, siamo stupefacentemente bravi a dimenticare, quando possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## ipazia (19 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In questo paese, quando si propone un'idea che potrebbe funzionare, la risposta tipo è: "Seeeeee, figurati!"
> E si esprimono così istituzioni, autorità, associazioni, ecc. Anche a me piace molto questo genere di idee, anche perchè di solito quando vengono messe in pratica (da italiani) producono risultato. Ma anche in quel caso, è nostra consuetudine che non trovino seguito. Per lo meno in patria.
> 
> Da individui, la difficoltà è nel condizionamento sociale, nella paura di dare forma ad un'intuizione che nessuno suggerisce. Mi piace pensare che la paura, che a volte paralizza, altre volte sblocchi il pensiero. Ma come ho già detto altrove, siamo stupefacentemente bravi a dimenticare, quando possiamo permettercelo.


hai ragione.

questo paese è leeento e ingolfato.
Non penso sia il solo in ogni caso.
sol che qui ci vivo e lo vivo direttamente.

Le innovazioni non piacciono. Le novità non piacciono.
i cambiamenti sono leeeenti.

Nel mio ambito siamo indietro di una cosa come 30 anni rispetto al mondo anglossassone (che non mi piace particolarmente, ma tant'è) e anche i russi ci fanno il culo in termini di sperimentazioni e innovazioni.

Io ragiono da individuo da molti anni.
Me lo posso anche permettere per come ho deciso di condurre la mia vita. E per le scelte che ho fatto.
Da individuo le innovazioni mi piacciono.
E ho quel gusto stronzo dell'essere diversa.
Fin da adolescente quando guardavo quelli che si compravano le robe firmate e io me li firmavo col mio nome. 

Continuerò quindi da sola.
E farò in modo da ritagliarmi sempre più spazi da sola.

Questo è un aspetto invece interessante del nostro paese.
Se non rompi i coglioni, tieni un profilo basso, usi le maschere giuste, fai il poco che è richiesto fare, non ti caga il cazzo praticamente nessuno.

Ed è esattamente la direzione che ho intenzione di seguire io. 

In questo periodo sto prendendo appunti.
Appena potrò proseguire, proseguirò in quella direzione.

Per quanto mi riguarda, a questo punto della mia vita, non mi guardo troppo intorno e non aspetto che le cose siano mainstream.

Il mainstream delle vacanze e dell'ultimo cellulare non mi è mai interessato.

Il mainstream per le cose che migliorano davvero la qualità della vita è troppo lento e la mia vita troppo breve per aspettare.

Le tecnologie le abbiamo anche qui.
Basta andare a prendersele.

Il sistema non è pronto a cambiare. 
E per sistema non intendo la classe dirigente. Sia chiaro.
Intendo chi fa vivere il sistema e la classe dirigente. 
Ossia i cittadini. (ma pare sia fra le dimenticanze).


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che - come cautamente ci suggeriscono - sia iniziata la curva discendente, che sarà lunga ma - se non ci sono sorprese - condurrà alla fine dell'emergenza estrema ed immediata, almeno da un punto di vista sanitario; sarà dunque il tempo (ci auguriamo a breve) delle considerazioni più ovvie: quali sono stati gli errori, chi li ha commessi, quanti si potevano evitare, quanti sono sistemici in un evento di questa portata; e ancora chi ha procurato danno in malafede, chi ha intaccato il corretto funzionamento di un sistema che avrebbe potuto e dovuto tutelarci maggiormente, chi ha travisato il proprio ruolo di potere per tornaconto personale.
> 
> Il punto è che sapevamo. Come tutti ricorderete, la possibilità che si verificasse un casino del genere era nota al pubblico e alla politica da almeno 15-20 anni. E non per bocca di ricercatori autistici blindati nel loro laboratorio a prova di bomba e incapaci di rivolgere parola al prossimo. Ce ne hanno parlato diversi VIP di portata planetaria, personaggi tra i più influenti in circolazione.
> 
> ...


stai parlando di quel criminale di guerra di dubbia nazionalità chiamato Barack Obama che invece di occuparsi del pericolo reale cinese ha passato 8 anni ad ammorbarci col pericolo inesistente russo?

quello che invece di farsi le vasche ed i selfie in via Montenapoleone a Milano dovrebbe fare il giro delle case di Damasco senza scorta per chiedere scusa a tutti i siriani sopravvissuti per un decennio di guerra civile?

parli di quello lì?


----------



## stany (27 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho figli. Quindi la mia prospettiva è che tutto si ferma comunque a me. Ed è per me ed esclusivamente per me che faccio cose.
> Ma sono ancora abbastanza giovane da avere tempo per vederne ancora delle belle.


Io (mia moglie) ne ho avuto uno a 51 anni....


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Aprile 2020)

Intanto nell'immediato vediamo se l'italexit si fa o no. Il resto a seguire.


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io (mia moglie) ne ho avuto uno a 51 anni....


 

Non ho mai desiderato figli.
Mai sentito l'orologio biologico ticchettare. Anzi...direi il contrario.
Sento nettamente che non ne desidero.
Ogni anno che passa in modo più chiaro e definito.
Mi piace proprio la mia vita.
(quando guardo amiche/i con figli, la prima sensazione che sento riguarda il sollievo di non essere  in quella situazione).

Uno dei collanti profondi con G. è lo stesso tipo di non-desiderio riguardo i figli.
Uno dei primi discorsi nostri, quando si è iniziato a pensare di vivere insieme, ha riguardato proprio il "sei sicur* che non ne vuoi?"
E ci siam presi il tempo per ascoltare con attenzione questo aspetto. Ognun per sè.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Intanto nell'immediato vediamo se l'italexit si fa o no. Il resto a seguire.


io ho dubbi sulle possibilità che l'UE sopravviva, più che pensare all'Ialexit, che col PD al governo è fuori discussione.

anche se vedo e sento non poca gente di sinistra cominciare a non poterne più.   basti pensare all'ennesima sòla dei 25mila euro.....


----------



## stany (27 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uno dei collanti profondi con G. è lo stesso tipo di non-desiderio riguardo i figli.


Questo è molto importante.


----------



## stany (27 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche se vedo e sento non poca gente di sinistra cominciare a non poterne più


Cioè, quelli della Margherita.
Se non l'ha stracciata pure il nipote di Comencini ha la tessera del piddi.....ma adesso è diventato "azionista" 

...il più sovversivo è Gargamella !
 L'ideologo della rivoluzione : cuperlo


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Questo è molto importante.


Sì.

E' un fondamento.
Un po' come l'orientamento della sessualità e la condivisione di immaginari senza premure.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai parlando di quel criminale di guerra di dubbia nazionalità chiamato Barack Obama che invece di occuparsi del pericolo reale cinese ha passato 8 anni ad ammorbarci col pericolo inesistente russo?


Che ti piaccia o no è stato uno degli uomini più influenti del pianeta. Parto da questo assunto. E anche il secondo personaggio che ho citato gode di buona credibilità internazionale. E come loro molti dello stesso avviso, che hanno evidenziato il problema più e più volte.

A me sembra che mi svacchi anche tu i thread. Con la fesseria della politica. Mai interessata la politica. Non è il governo, a non essere capace nei confronti del cittadino, è lo Stato. Nel nostro caso, poi, è stato vero in pratica senza eccezioni da che lo Stato esiste. Ogni volta che leggo lamentele su chi governa e su chi dovrebbe governare invece, mi sembra di sentir parlare di calcio. Che considero una cosa demente per dementi. Nessun governo può tutelare il cittadino, se è lo Stato a non avere i mezzi per farlo. E quei mezzi, in Italia, non li abbiamo mai avuti. Nessun governo ha mai fatto una sensibile differenza (tranne che, poche volte, sulla carta). Nessun governo ha avuto i mezzi per farlo. Non sono appassionato di storia moderna, sono anzi piuttosto ignorante in materia. Ma so persino io che nell'ultimo secolo (penso alla situazione italiana all'alba della prima Guerra Mondiale, e poi della Seconda) non è mai cambiato granchè. Il Paese non ha mai attraversato una rivoluzione culturale, siamo le stesse masse di contadini che cent'anni fa si mandavano al macello per evitare la capitolazione totale.


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che ti piaccia o no è stato uno degli uomini più influenti del pianeta. Parto da questo assunto. E anche il secondo personaggio che ho citato gode di buona credibilità internazionale. E come loro molti dello stesso avviso, che hanno evidenziato il problema più e più volte.
> 
> A me sembra che mi svacchi anche tu i thread. Con la fesseria della politica. Mai interessata la politica. Non è il governo, a non essere capace nei confronti del cittadino, è lo Stato. Nel nostro caso, poi, è stato vero in pratica senza eccezioni da che lo Stato esiste. Ogni volta che leggo lamentele su chi governa e su chi dovrebbe governare invece, mi sembra di sentir parlare di calcio. Che considero una cosa demente per dementi. Nessun governo può tutelare il cittadino, se è lo Stato a non avere i mezzi per farlo. E quei mezzi, in Italia, non li abbiamo mai avuti. Nessun governo ha mai fatto una sensibile differenza (tranne che, poche volte, sulla carta). Nessun governo ha avuto i mezzi per farlo. Non sono appassionato di storia moderna, sono anzi piuttosto ignorante in materia. Ma so persino io che nell'ultimo secolo (penso alla situazione italiana all'alba della prima Guerra Mondiale, e poi della Seconda) non è mai cambiato granchè. Il Paese non ha mai attraversato una rivoluzione culturale, siamo *le stesse masse di contadini che cent'anni fa si mandavano al macello per evitare la capitolazione totale.*


Ma adesso ci si va col suv!!


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Aprile 2020)




----------



## stany (28 Aprile 2020)

Io parlerei più in generale di classe dirigente. Troppo spesso inadeguata. 
Cit.

L'ultimo rapporto *di* Ocse sui sistemi scolastici *dei* 36 *Paesi* dell'organizzazione è impietoso per l'*Italia*, ultima per numero *di laureati*: 4% della popolazione e 27% *dei* giovani (contro il 44% *degli altri Paesi*). Donne meglio *degli* uomini.11 set 2018


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io parlerei più in generale di classe dirigente. Troppo spesso inadeguata.
> Cit.
> 
> L'ultimo rapporto *di* Ocse sui sistemi scolastici *dei* 36 *Paesi* dell'organizzazione è impietoso per l'*Italia*, ultima per numero *di laureati*: 4% della popolazione e 27% *dei* giovani (contro il 44% *degli altri Paesi*). Donne meglio *degli* uomini.11 set 2018


non so negli altri paesi ma da noi i laureati fanno gli stage come commessi.
Insomma non hanno molte prospettive.
Nel discorso di Conte mi ha lasciato meravigliata che ha ammesso quanto il parco docenti sia obsoleto quindi altamente a rischio.
Non possiamo riaprire le scuole perché gli insegnanti sono vecchi e si ammalerebbero.
Quindi sacrificheranno l'insegnamento per la salute.
Ho capito male?


----------



## stany (28 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non possiamo riaprire le scuole perché gli insegnanti sono vecchi e si ammalerebbero.
> Quindi sacrificheranno l'insegnamento per la salute.


Certo che un insegnante esposto quotidianamente a contatti con 50/60 alunni, mediamente per cinque ore ,in un ambiente chiuso come un'aula ha un altissimo rischio di infezione ,come forse nessuna altra categoria  lavoratrice, se non il personale medico ospedaliero. Tenendo conto che bambini di sei, ma anche dodici anni difficilmente riescono a tenere la mascherina per un'ora o due continuative. 
E questo in considerazione dei parametri richiesti per la riapertura di una qualsiasi attività commerciale: in un ambiente di 40 mq, max due addetti dell'attività medesima e UN SOLO cliente....
Considerando la promiscuità dell'ambiente scolastico, si capisce quindi come siano del tutto legittime le precauzioni per tutelare i docenti. 
Il fatto è che lo studio a distanza non funziona bene dappertutto ,non tutti gli insegnanti sono preparati ad usare le varie piattaforme di studio che vengono adottate, così come molti genitori. Non in tutte le case c'è una connessione internet, ma anche dispositivi come PC tablet a sufficienza (chi ha tre figli deve avere tre device che funzionino bene).
Personalmente vedo difficoltà,dopo due mesi di utilizzo della "telescuola" ,che si presentano tutti i giorni: nella chat su Wa almeno cinquanta messaggi di genitori e studenti che hanno difficoltà ad entrare nella chat di Edmodo ,piuttosto che di un'altra piattaforma, cosicché , in un'ora di "lezione" , di fatto se ne fanno venti minuti. E questo oggi dove ancora molti genitori possono seguire i figli; quando andranno a lavorare,posto che possano trovare un "tutore" a pagamento (coi vaucher babysitter ?!)  o "sfruttino" i nonni, quale pensiamo potrà essere il livello di studio e quindi di apprendimento degli studenti? Stante che per legge non si possa lasciare a casa un tredicenne da solo ,pur completamente autonomo sotto tutti gli aspetti.
Che dire ....un ulteriore depauperamento del livello di competenze di intere generazioni di studenti, i cui effetti si vedranno tra dieci anni.
Ad oggi non mi risulta vi siano docenti scolastici "caduti sul campo" ,come succede ancora adesso  con il personale medico di tutti i livelli; forse perché per ora  non si può curare ed assistere un ammalato a distanza .


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che ti piaccia o no è stato uno degli uomini più influenti del pianeta. Parto da questo assunto. E anche il secondo personaggio che ho citato gode di buona credibilità internazionale. E come loro molti dello stesso avviso, che hanno evidenziato il problema più e più volte.
> 
> A me sembra che mi svacchi anche tu i thread. Con la fesseria della politica. Mai interessata la politica. Non è il governo, a non essere capace nei confronti del cittadino, è lo Stato. Nel nostro caso, poi, è stato vero in pratica senza eccezioni da che lo Stato esiste. Ogni volta che leggo lamentele su chi governa e su chi dovrebbe governare invece, mi sembra di sentir parlare di calcio. Che considero una cosa demente per dementi. Nessun governo può tutelare il cittadino, se è lo Stato a non avere i mezzi per farlo. E quei mezzi, in Italia, non li abbiamo mai avuti. Nessun governo ha mai fatto una sensibile differenza (tranne che, poche volte, sulla carta). Nessun governo ha avuto i mezzi per farlo. Non sono appassionato di storia moderna, sono anzi piuttosto ignorante in materia. Ma so persino io che nell'ultimo secolo (penso alla situazione italiana all'alba della prima Guerra Mondiale, e poi della Seconda) non è mai cambiato granchè. Il Paese non ha mai attraversato una rivoluzione culturale, siamo le stesse masse di contadini che cent'anni fa si mandavano al macello per evitare la capitolazione totale.


il Presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America è da almeno 75 anni uno dei ruoli più influenti a livello globale,   quando questo ruolo viene incarnato da un vero delinquente come Obama, poi tutti noi ne paghiamo le conseguenze.   e questo non è tifo politico, è banale analisi dei fatti.    

lo stato come Leviatano non mi ha mai convinto.   di rivoluziioni culturali ne abbiamo attraversate anche troppe, siamo diventati un paese post industriale da contadino che eravamo ed oggi cerchiamo di recuperare un'autonomia produttiva che s'è persa nel corso degli ultimi 40 anni, peccato che alle parole non seguano i fatti, basti osservare tutta la tarantella sul costo delle mascherine.

se invece vuoi dire che non abbiamo più avuto leader politici con capacità di visione a 30-40 anni (che è il massimo che una mente possa programmare, oltre si entra nell'empireo) è vero.


----------



## stany (28 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> di rivoluziioni culturali ne abbiamo attraversate anche troppe, siamo diventati un paese post industriale da contadino che eravamo


Grazie a lui


----------



## stany (28 Aprile 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10223003661345213&id=1389914816


----------



## bluestar02 (29 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> E' un fondamento.
> Un po' come l'orientamento della sessualità e la condivisione di immaginari senza premure.


Verissimo. V.H. mi ha detto chiaramente che non ne vuole. Io anche.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> parli di quello lì?


Insomma, visto che a te sta poco simpatico il messaggero, mi svacchi il thread. 

E' da qualche giorno che vedo messaggi pubblicitari come questo: https://impact.startupitalia.eu/202...anda-hybrid-arrivano-gli-accessori-antivirus/

Che mi dicono che non sono il solo a pensare a questo come a un precedente. Forse addirittura come ad una nuova costante. In ufficio stamattina un collega si lamentava della mascherina, augurandosi che si possa presto smettere di indossarla. Io credo potrebbe invece diventare un nuovo accessorio standard, un po' come la cravatta. O magari sono suggestionato da un buon ventennio di cultura cyberpunk.

Mi sembra faccia un sacco di paura affrontare la tesi secondo cui un fenomeno come questo sia conseguenza del nostro attuale stile di vita. Che non possiamo tenerci l'uno senza l'altro.

Che quelli che a te apparentemente sembrano due fessi (prova però a combinare nella vita un decimo di quel che hanno realizzato loro: io non ci riuscirei) semplicemente riportassero informazioni fondate, e che eventi del genere si ripresenteranno.

Riproviamo? Una volta sul forum si discuteva di argomenti di qualche interesse. Magari ci si riesce ancora.


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Insomma, visto che a te sta poco simpatico il messaggero, mi svacchi il thread.
> 
> E' da qualche giorno che vedo messaggi pubblicitari come questo: https://impact.startupitalia.eu/202...anda-hybrid-arrivano-gli-accessori-antivirus/
> 
> ...


Ti Auguro di non diventare mai come Obama, anche perchè dovresti tradire te stesso per riuscirci, cosa che non penso tu voglia.

il Covid è sicuramente figlio di un errore cinese, al limite sono loro a dover riflettere sul loro stile di vita e sul modo in cui usano gli animali.  se trattasi di colpa cosciente o di diolo eventuale, al momento non possiamo deciderlo, non abbiamo tutti gli elementi necessari.    

non credo che le mascherine diventeranno come le cravatte.   e nemmeno come i preservativi, che peraltro vengono usati sempre di meno, da quel che mi si dice.

una volta che ci sarà una terapia consolidata, non necessariamente iun vaccino, la persone getteranno via le mascherine al volo.

non dimenticare mai che il sapiens sapiens è un animale sociale ed abitudinario.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ti Auguro di non diventare mai come Obama, anche perchè dovresti tradire te stesso per riuscirci, cosa che non penso tu voglia.
> 
> il Covid è sicuramente figlio di un errore cinese, al limite sono loro a dover riflettere sul loro stile di vita e sul modo in cui usano gli animali.  se trattasi di colpa cosciente o di diolo eventuale, al momento non possiamo deciderlo, non abbiamo tutti gli elementi necessari.
> 
> ...


Ma spero bene che presto potremo lasciare le mascherine, per altro fastidiosissime. Voglio vedere la gente a luglio e agosto come fa a girare con il caldo con la mascherina.
opto per la terapia più che per il vaccino che mi fa davvero molta paura


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ti Auguro di non diventare mai come Obama, anche perchè dovresti tradire te stesso per riuscirci, cosa che non penso tu voglia.


Beh, su questo non mi interessa andare oltre, ma non penso che il presidente degli Stati Uniti (o il nostro, per dire) dovrebbe avere come priorità essere fedele a sè a prescindere, quanto piuttosto interpretare il ruolo politico che gli è stato conferito, secondo circostanze e opportunità. Mussolini era un ex-socialista, per dire. Oppure: se sei profondamente cattolico, ma rappresenti un paese dove vige una normativa che consente l'aborto (ad esempio), o ti attacchi o rinunci a quella carriera.
In ogni caso chiudiamo la digressione politica: è veramente un giochetto che non mi affascina. Avrò votato 3-4 volte in vita mia, quando ero giovane. Non credo lo farò ancora in futuro.

E poi non volevo fare esempi politici. Volevo dire che, a quel livello, i tuoi interlocutori sono piuttosto qualificati. Prendi se preferisci Gates, come esempio. Uno che è in grado di pagare una consulenza quanto il PIL di una piccola nazione. E poi ha i mezzi per utilizzare le informazioni che riceve.



> il Covid è sicuramente figlio di un errore cinese, al limite sono loro a dover riflettere sul loro stile di vita e sul modo in cui usano gli animali.  se trattasi di colpa cosciente o di diolo eventuale, al momento non possiamo deciderlo, non abbiamo tutti gli elementi necessari.


Quindi in qualche modo loro sono i cannibali che vivono ancora da bestie, e noi gli evoluti contemporanei. Eppure è stato il caos anche qui, e in definitiva anche noi abbiamo fatto da cassa di risonanza al virus. Gli Stati Uniti, il paese più potente del mondo, hanno fatto addirittura peggio. Quindi noi occidentali non dovremmo riflettere? Noi va bene così? Noi non c'entriamo nulla con l'attuale configurazione del pianeta?



> una volta che ci sarà una terapia consolidata, non necessariamente iun vaccino, la persone getteranno via le mascherine al volo.
> non dimenticare mai che il sapiens sapiens è un animale sociale ed abitudinario.


Mi rendo conto che spesso non ci capiamo sui fondamentali (e mica parlo solo di te). Io sto dicendo che tutto il mondo scientifico attendeva un casino del genere da 15-20 anni, e aveva provato a lanciare un segnale alla politica in tutti i modi. Probabilisticamente parlando, il dubbio era solo "quando". E ora è quanto durerà e quando succederà di nuovo. Abbiamo ancora il coraggio di fare spallucce, che "no, vedrai che non succede niente?". Perchè allora non vedo in cosa siamo diversi, nello stile di vita, da quelli che mercanteggiano bestie malate e semimorte infischiandosene delle norme igieniche (che conoscono), noi che invece da qui ci limitiamo a fare finta che l'invasione degli ecosistemi non abbia generato altre bolle come questa pronte a deflagrare.

Eppure, la risposta è ancora che _le mascherine sono fastidiose_. E "non vediamo l'ora di riprendere a fare esattamente quello che facevamo prima, compreso il non ascoltare chi ti dice che sta per succedere il casino ed è meglio se ti prepari".

Perchè è successo davvero. E attenzione, non che non fosse successo prima: solo non ne eravamo stati testimoni diretti. Ora sappiamo, piuttosto, che potremmo esserlo anche la prossima volta.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma spero bene che presto potremo lasciare le mascherine, per altro fastidiosissime. Voglio vedere la gente a luglio e agosto come fa a girare con il caldo con la mascherina.
> opto per la terapia più che per il vaccino che mi fa davvero molta paura


Un paio di anni fa, quando c'è stato il solito record per l'estate più calda della storia (che ormai registriamo ad anni alterni), ho visto un qualche servizio girato in Iran (oppure Kuwait, non ricordo), dove in una cittadina anche piuttosto moderna per gli standard locali si toccavano i 56°, e alcuni giravano portandosi un blocco di ghiaccio sulla testa per poter uscire di casa di giorno.

Credo gli desse fastidio, vivere così. Ma non è che il caldo passava. Ora tu dici che DEVE PASSARE questo virus, perchè sennò sai che fastidio, con la mascherina.

Non capisco se non riuscite a seguire l'ipotesi che sto suggerendo, o proprio non volete. E sia chiaro, lo so che non volete. Mi sembra che non lo sappiate voi.

Capiamoci: auguro a tutti la vita più spensierata che si possa immaginare. Dico però che come il mondo scientifico aveva facilmente ragione, probabilmente continua ad averla. Che facciamo? Aspettiamo ancora continuando a farci i fatti nostri, perchè adattarsi a un'eventualità del genere...sai che fastidio?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Un paio di anni fa, quando c'è stato il solito record per l'estate più calda della storia (che ormai registriamo ad anni alterni), ho visto un qualche servizio girato in Iran (oppure Kuwait, non ricordo), dove in una cittadina anche piuttosto moderna per gli standard locali si toccavano i 56°, e alcuni giravano portandosi un blocco di ghiaccio sulla testa per poter uscire di casa di giorno.
> 
> Credo gli desse fastidio, vivere così. Ma non è che il caldo passava. Ora tu dici che DEVE PASSARE questo virus, perchè sennò sai che fastidio, con la mascherina.
> 
> ...


Mah.. Io penso che a esser profeti di sciagure, alla fine, dopo aver fatto buca 100 volte di fila, alla 101esima ci si coglie

E peraltro le 100 volte che non ci si è colto ovviamente non contano 

Mi sembra un po' come le profezie di Nostradamus, che da diritto o da rovescio, alla fine il verso di dire che il tale evento lui lo aveva previsto, si trova sempre

Per chi ci vuol credere ovviamente


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, su questo non mi interessa andare oltre, ma non penso che il presidente degli Stati Uniti (o il nostro, per dire) dovrebbe avere come priorità essere fedele a sè a prescindere, quanto piuttosto interpretare il ruolo politico che gli è stato conferito, secondo circostanze e opportunità. Mussolini era un ex-socialista, per dire. Oppure: se sei profondamente cattolico, ma rappresenti un paese dove vige una normativa che consente l'aborto (ad esempio), o ti attacchi o rinunci a quella carriera.
> In ogni caso chiudiamo la digressione politica: è veramente un giochetto che non mi affascina. Avrò votato 3-4 volte in vita mia, quando ero giovane. Non credo lo farò ancora in futuro.
> 
> E poi non volevo fare esempi politici. Volevo dire che, a quel livello, i tuoi interlocutori sono piuttosto qualificati. Prendi se preferisci Gates, come esempio. Uno che è in grado di pagare una consulenza quanto il PIL di una piccola nazione. E poi ha i mezzi per utilizzare le informazioni che riceve.
> ...


sì in proporzione, la cura che c'è riguardo ambiente e condizioni igieniche in Occidente ci consente di affermare che nessun virus di questo tipo nasce e si sviluppa in Italia, in Europa, in nordamerica.  ma sempre e cmq da lì.

e l'analisi dei fatti ci dice che qualunque sforzo fatto da noi, verrà annullato se un miliardo e mezzo di cinesi ed un miliardo e 200 di indiani, oltre a tutto il resto dell'Indocina continuano a vivere come se nulla fosse accaduto.

quindi il cambio di passo che ci serve è essere in grado di imparare a rapportarci diversamente e non così supinamente verso i cinesi.

il che significa (per prima cosa) non pretendere che le cose costino niente.   perchè se costano niente vuol dire che o qualcuno viene sfruttato o l'ambiente viene distrutto.

e già questo si allinea molto più a quello che tu pensi di quanto t'immagini.


----------



## ipazia (15 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Insomma, visto che a te sta poco simpatico il messaggero, mi svacchi il thread.
> 
> E' da qualche giorno che vedo messaggi pubblicitari come questo: https://impact.startupitalia.eu/202...anda-hybrid-arrivano-gli-accessori-antivirus/
> 
> ...


Questo è un articolo del 2015.

https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/09/02/1510795112.abstract

Il legame fra ecosistemi - sistemi umani - sfruttamento risorse del pianeta è parecchio interessante.
Anche partendo dal presupposto che il pianeta è un sistema complesso chiuso che si autoregola.

Mi incuriosisce molto vedere cosa accadrà.
Ormai è chiaro ed evidente che di cambi di rotta non ce ne saranno.
Anzi, probabilmente si assisterà ad un aumento sia delle emissioni sia dei diversi sfruttamenti, quello umano compreso.

A questo punto, sono piuttosto curiosa di vedere cosa succederà.  

Per certo non comprerò una macchina antivirus, anche se mi fa parecchia simpatia e ammirazione la velocità di risposta ad un evento.

Che è poi il vecchio adagio che recita che non è quel che succede a fare la differenza ma la risposta che si attiva a quel che succede.
E' selezione in fondo.
Son curiosa di vedere a questo livello chi altro si saprà muovere in azione e non in reazione.

Probabilmente suggestionata pure io dal cyberpunk, e forse ancor di più dallo steam, sto cercando mascherine.
Mi piacciono.

Come mi piacciono i respiratori







e i corsetti che ci si potrebbero associare


----------



## Martes (15 Maggio 2020)

Bah...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Un paio di anni fa, quando c'è stato il solito record per l'estate più calda della storia (che ormai registriamo ad anni alterni), ho visto un qualche servizio girato in Iran (oppure Kuwait, non ricordo), dove in una cittadina anche piuttosto moderna per gli standard locali si toccavano i 56°, e alcuni giravano portandosi un blocco di ghiaccio sulla testa per poter uscire di casa di giorno.
> 
> Credo gli desse fastidio, vivere così. Ma non è che il caldo passava. Ora tu dici che DEVE PASSARE questo virus, perchè sennò sai che fastidio, con la mascherina.
> 
> ...


Ho scritto che deve passare? Ho scritto che la mascherina per me è inutilizzabile con il caldo. Tu pensi che diventerà un accessorio , io mi auguro che al più presto non sia più obbligatoria. 
finche lo sarà mi atterrò alle disposizioni.
Sul virus abbiamo posizioni diverse, e credo di non essere l’unica ultimamente, con la differenza che io la penso così dall’inizio prendendomi offese da persone sparite poi dal forum.
E si con le accortezze del caso anche se per qualche tempo dovrei essere immune sono una di quelle che vorrebbe tornare alla vita che avevo e sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di male. Se non sarà possibile, mi adatterò. Ma la vita sociale che avevo prima di sto casino non mi faceva schifo non vedo perché desiderare di andare avanti e uscire da questa situazione sia così incomprensibile


----------



## Vera (16 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho scritto che deve passare? Ho scritto che la mascherina per me è inutilizzabile con il caldo. Tu pensi che diventerà un accessorio , io mi auguro che al più presto non sia più obbligatoria.
> finche lo sarà mi atterrò alle disposizioni.
> Sul virus abbiamo posizioni diverse, e credo di non essere l’unica ultimamente, con la differenza che io la penso così dall’inizio prendendomi offese da persone sparite poi dal forum.
> E si con le accortezze del caso anche se per qualche tempo dovrei essere immune sono una di quelle che vorrebbe tornare alla vita che avevo e sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di male. Se non sarà possibile, mi adatterò. Ma la vita sociale che avevo prima di sto casino non mi faceva schifo non vedo perché desiderare di andare avanti e uscire da questa situazione sia così incomprensibile


Hai un po' rotto le palle con la storia delle offese. Fattela passare, dai.
Detto questo, non hai detto niente di strano.
Credo che tutte le persone con un minimo di vita sociale vogliano tornare alla vita di prima, il prima possibile. È umano. È molto più comprensibile avere il desiderio e la nostalgia della nostra amata solita vita piuttosto della curiosità di vedere quello che succederà, come dice @ipazia 
La curiosità la si ha per lo sviluppo di qualcosa di bello, non certo per lo sviluppo di una pandemia.
Non diciamo cavolate, per cortesia.
Poi se vogliamo fare gli alternativi ad ogni costo è un'altra storia.

Aggiungo che i corsetti al limite posso metterli per un gioco erotico Preferisco essere libera.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2020)

Ho una figlia e,se tutto andrà bene una nipote in arrivo ...francamente la collezione di maschere e corsetti da futuro distopico la trovo angosciante   e sopportabile solo nei film di Ridley Scott. Mi auguro fortemente che possa bastare nel futuro usare abitudini semplici ma efficaci come la sanificazione delle mani e la consapevolezza acquisita che la nistra salute non è solo un fatto personale ma anche responsabilita verso gli altri.


----------



## Lostris (16 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ho una figlia e,se tutto andrà bene una nipote in arrivo ...francamente la collezione di maschere e corsetti da futuro distopico la trovo angosciante   e sopportabile solo nei film di Ridley Scott. Mi auguro fortemente che possa bastare nel futuro usare abitudini semplici ma efficaci come la sanificazione delle mani e la consapevolezza acquisita che la nistra salute non è solo un fatto personale ma anche responsabilita verso gli altri.


Auguri, nonna Min


----------



## abebis (16 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mi piacciono i respiratori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sono io l'unico che alla carta della caramella preferisce la caramella?

Bah, devo essere un mezzo pervertito...


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> la consapevolezza acquisita che la nistra salute *non è solo un fatto personale ma anche responsabilita verso gli altri*


Ecco, forse qua Minerva ha capito finalmente cosa voglio dire. Se la situazione, come sembra probabile, presupporrà che la guardia resti ben alta, tanto da modificare sul lungo termine - se non definitivamente - alcune abitudini (come si va al mare, come al ristorante, come si interagisce in privato, a scuola e sul lavoro), qualsiasi pulsione di ritorno verso la restaurazione di una sfera preCovid personale e collettiva diventa non solo illusoria, ma pericolosa.

Io lo vedo sul lavoro. Si sta cominciando ad abbassare la guardia, passata la prima paura. In azienda i punti bar e le aree fumatori sono più frequentate di prima, e in pausa pranzo la gente comincia a riavvicinarsi tralasciando alcune norme di sicurezza. E lo so che è umana la propensione a cercare nuovamente la socialità. Ma così si vanifica il lavoro di chi sta operando davvero nella direzione corretta, investendo milioni di euro. E di fatti dall'amministrazione sono puntualmente arrivate misure disciplinari che includono multe e sospensioni ai dipendenti.

Forse sarò davvero fuori standard, ma indossare la mascherina tutto il giorno e tutti i giorni non mi sembra questa gran fatica, a fronte di quanto sta facendo in concreto chi sta investendo davvero per cercare di salvare non soltanto vite, ma anche posti di lavoro, economie locali e coesione sociale. Magari la mia percezione è diversa perchè *qui i morti li abbiamo visti*.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Credo che tutte le persone con un minimo di vita sociale vogliano tornare alla vita di prima, il prima possibile. È umano. È molto più comprensibile avere il desiderio e la nostalgia della nostra amata solita vita piuttosto della curiosità di vedere quello che succederà, come dice @ipazia
> La curiosità la si ha per lo sviluppo di qualcosa di bello, non certo per lo sviluppo di una pandemia.
> 
> 
> Aggiungo che i corsetti al limite posso metterli per un gioco erotico Preferisco essere libera.


Ma io penso che ognuno desideri andare piuttosto che tornare a ciò che più aggrada.
E' il campo dei desiderata questo.

E concordo con te, il tornare a dove si ritrova quel che piace è comprensibile,
E' proprio funzionamento animale basico.

Poi c'è la curiosità.
Concordo con te anche su questo, storicamente è stata addirittura motivo di guerre e roghi.

Ma ha una caratteristica molto poco democratica, la curiosità...non può che rivolgersi a quel che c'è. Non ha alternative.
Poi si può scegliere se rispondere oppure no.
Ma l'oggetto non cambia perchè si sceglie di rispondere o non rispondere.

E ora come ora, siamo immersi in una pandemia, con tutti i risvolti sanitari economici sociali culturali psicologici che porta con sè.


Il trovarlo interessante, concordo, è un punto di vista. Una opinione. Chi la condivide ci si dedica.
(se la scienza non avesse questa opinione...gli scenari sarebbero ben diversi).

L'erotismo è linguaggio e comunicazione .
Che non è neppure legato necessariamente al sesso.
Questa è la parte che non è opinione.

La parte che invece riguarda l'espressione personale è il come comunicarci


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> È umano. È molto più comprensibile avere il desiderio e la nostalgia della nostra amata solita vita piuttosto della curiosità di vedere quello che succederà, come dice @ipazia
> La curiosità la si ha per lo sviluppo di qualcosa di bello, non certo per lo sviluppo di una pandemia.


Credo che Ipazia sostenga che, curiosità o non curiosità, quello che deve venire verrà. 
Se poi uno preferisce arrivarci da un momento all'altro, spiazzato come un gatto davanti ai fari, e in attesa di qualcuno che distribuisca informazioni su cosa fare perchè altrimenti è il panico...bah, è un modo di vederla forse. 
Io preferisco cercare di vedere un pochino avanti, per quanto nelle mie umili possibilità, e magari prepararmi come riesco. Finora farlo mi è stato utile.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ho una figlia e,se tutto andrà bene una nipote in arrivo ...francamente la collezione di maschere e corsetti da futuro distopico la trovo angosciante   e sopportabile solo nei film di Ridley Scott. Mi auguro fortemente che *possa bastare nel futuro usare abitudini semplici ma efficaci come la sanificazione delle mani e la consapevolezza acquisita che la nistra salute non è solo un fatto personale ma anche responsabilita verso gli altri.*


Concordo con te. 
Il gioco distopico, che sia in un senso o nell'altro, resta un gioco se manca quel che hai sottolineato nel grassetto 

E buon arrivo per la nipote!



abebis ha detto:


> Ma sono io l'unico che alla carta della caramella preferisce la caramella?
> 
> Bah, devo essere un mezzo pervertito...


no no, non sei un pervertito, neppure mezzo...

sei normale, stai sereno 



giorgiocan ha detto:


> *Credo che Ipazia sostenga che, curiosità o non curiosità, quello che deve venire verrà.*
> Se poi uno preferisce arrivarci da un momento all'altro, spiazzato come un gatto davanti ai fari, e in attesa di qualcuno che distribuisca informazioni su cosa fare perchè altrimenti è il panico...bah, è un modo di vederla forse.
> Io preferisco cercare di vedere un pochino avanti, per quanto nelle mie umili possibilità, e magari prepararmi come riesco. Finora farlo mi è stato utile.


Eh già 

E tenendo ben presente, che a prescindere da quel che verrà o non verrà, su cui non c'è il minimo controllo concreto, si può continuare a giocare con se stessi nella vita.

Morire si ha da morire, alla morte ho l'impegno di arrivarci piena di rughe e cicatrici sorridendo alla mappa dei segni raccolti nel percorso.
Non è che poi c'avrò il sequel (cit) 

(ci ho combattuto per anni con quel che succede rifiutandolo, rifare la stessa cazzata dopo aver speso una fortuna a tutti i livelli per smettere di farlo sarebbe idiozia pura per quanto mi riguarda. Quel che accade non si può cambiare, si può solo decidere se e come renderlo patrimonio e arricchimento.)

Poi ognuno alla morte ci arriva da solo e con la sua valigia riempita lungo la strada.
Tutto il resto...è gioco in fondo.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> La curiosità la si ha per lo sviluppo di qualcosa di bello, non certo per lo sviluppo di una pandemia.


Quindi tu dici che le case automobilistiche che stanno investendo nella ricerca e nello sviluppo di optional per la sanificazione dell'abitacolo stanno solo speculando sulla paura? Perchè secondo me invece ritengono, in qualche misura, di venderli quei prodotti.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai un po' rotto le palle con la storia delle offese. Fattela passare, dai.
> Detto questo, non hai detto niente di strano.
> Credo che tutte le persone con un minimo di vita sociale vogliano tornare alla vita di prima, il prima possibile. È umano. È molto più comprensibile avere il desiderio e la nostalgia della nostra amata solita vita piuttosto della curiosità di vedere quello che succederà, come dice @ipazia
> La curiosità la si ha per lo sviluppo di qualcosa di bello, non certo per lo sviluppo di una pandemia.
> ...


sono assolutamente d’accordo con te che divento pesante quando vengo offesa.
Non hai visto ancora nulla 
Saltami quando mi lamento, sono seria


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, forse qua Minerva ha capito finalmente cosa voglio dire. Se la situazione, come sembra probabile, presupporrà che la guardia resti ben alta, tanto da modificare sul lungo termine - se non definitivamente - alcune abitudini (come si va al mare, come al ristorante, come si interagisce in privato, a scuola e sul lavoro), qualsiasi pulsione di ritorno verso la restaurazione di una sfera preCovid personale e collettiva diventa non solo illusoria, ma pericolosa.
> 
> Io lo vedo sul lavoro. Si sta cominciando ad abbassare la guardia, passata la prima paura. In azienda i punti bar e le aree fumatori sono più frequentate di prima, e in pausa pranzo la gente comincia a riavvicinarsi tralasciando alcune norme di sicurezza. E lo so che è umana la propensione a cercare nuovamente la socialità. Ma così si vanifica il lavoro di chi sta operando davvero nella direzione corretta, investendo milioni di euro. E di fatti dall'amministrazione sono puntualmente arrivate misure disciplinari che includono multe e sospensioni ai dipendenti.
> 
> Forse sarò davvero fuori standard, ma indossare la mascherina tutto il giorno e tutti i giorni non mi sembra questa gran fatica, a fronte di quanto sta facendo in concreto chi sta investendo davvero per cercare di salvare non soltanto vite, ma anche posti di lavoro, economie locali e coesione sociale. Magari la mia percezione è diversa perchè *qui i morti li abbiamo visti*.


Veramente quello che ha detto Minerva é quello che io e altri sosteniamo.
Si torna alla vita di sempre che ci è mancata con qualche precauzione
Io rivedrò ogni sera gli amici che non vedo da tre mesi
Sta settimana non starò in casa una sera
Non devo per forza abbracciarli e baciarli anche se trattenermi sarà pesante per me
Sulla mascherina ti invidio. Sono uscita adesso con mia madre. 2 km a piedi. Resisto forse 200 m senza abbassarla e respirare. Tralasciando il caldo e il fatto che truccarsi è impossibile visto che colerebbe tutto. Tralascio proprio perché chi se ne frega se non mi trucco
Un’unica nota positiva. Sento meno l’allergia ma se dovessi scegliere preferisco gli starnuti a sto fastidio.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po' come le profezie di Nostradamus, che da diritto o da rovescio, alla fine il verso di dire che il tale evento lui lo aveva previsto, si trova sempre


Stai davvero paragonando la comunità scientifica a Nostradamus? Stai dicendo cioè che il sapere che oggi ti permette di sopravvivere ad un'influenza, alla dissenteria e al mal di denti, al morire di parto e chi più ne ha più ne metta, è tutta fuffa?

E' incredibile anche da parte tua. O meglio, è incredibile e basta. Sei veramente un fesso.


----------



## Vera (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo che Ipazia sostenga che, curiosità o non curiosità, quello che deve venire verrà.
> Se poi uno preferisce arrivarci da un momento all'altro, spiazzato come un gatto davanti ai fari, e in attesa di qualcuno che distribuisca informazioni su cosa fare perchè altrimenti è il panico...bah, è un modo di vederla forse.
> Io preferisco cercare di vedere un pochino avanti, per quanto nelle mie umili possibilità, e magari prepararmi come riesco. Finora farlo mi è stato utile.


Non l'avevo letta in quest'ottica la sua curiosità.
Non sopporto chi sminuisce i problemi come non sopporto chi li estremizza e si lamenta solo senza cercare soluzioni. Questo per qualsiasi tipo di problema. Me ne tengo bene alla larga.
E sono d'accordo quando dici che hai l'impressione che ci siano persone che pensano sia passato tutto. Me ne sono resa conto anche io. 
Ho avuto paura all'inizio ed ho paura tuttora. Ho visto conoscenze morire e, ancora oggi, ho una persona a me cara, seppur lontana, attaccata ad un respiratore. 
Non bisogna perdere di vista la realtà. Riprendere la vita, certo, ma usando prudenza e testa.


----------



## Vera (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici che le case automobilistiche che stanno investendo nella ricerca e nello sviluppo di optional per la sanificazione dell'abitacolo stanno solo speculando sulla paura? Perchè secondo me invece ritengono, in qualche misura, di venderli quei prodotti.


Se tu la consideri curiosità e non strategia imprenditoriale, alzo le mani.


----------



## Vera (16 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d’accordo con te che divento pesante quando vengo offesa.
> Non hai visto ancora nulla
> Saltami quando mi lamento, sono seria


Infatti ho fatto finta di niente finora ma ad una certa rompi i coglioni. Qualcuno doveva dirtelo


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, forse qua Minerva ha capito finalmente cosa voglio dire. Se la situazione, come sembra probabile, presupporrà che la guardia resti ben alta, tanto da modificare sul lungo termine - se non definitivamente - alcune abitudini (come si va al mare, come al ristorante, come si interagisce in privato, a scuola e sul lavoro), qualsiasi pulsione di ritorno verso la restaurazione di una sfera preCovid personale e collettiva diventa non solo illusoria, ma pericolosa.
> 
> Io lo vedo sul lavoro. Si sta cominciando ad abbassare la guardia, passata la prima paura. In azienda i punti bar e le aree fumatori sono più frequentate di prima, e in pausa pranzo la gente comincia a riavvicinarsi tralasciando alcune norme di sicurezza. E lo so che è umana la propensione a cercare nuovamente la socialità. Ma così si vanifica il lavoro di chi sta operando davvero nella direzione corretta, investendo milioni di euro. E di fatti dall'amministrazione sono puntualmente arrivate misure disciplinari che includono multe e sospensioni ai dipendenti.
> 
> Forse sarò davvero fuori standard, ma indossare la mascherina tutto il giorno e tutti i giorni non mi sembra questa gran fatica, a fronte di quanto sta facendo in concreto chi sta investendo davvero per cercare di salvare non soltanto vite, ma anche posti di lavoro, economie locali e coesione sociale. Magari la mia percezione è diversa perchè *qui i morti li abbiamo visti*.


Dal punto di vista imprenditoriale, tenendo conto del giochetto allo scaricabarile (dalle nuove categorie riguardanti le malattie professionali e gli infortuni sul lavoro) fino ad arrivare alle misure che ogni imprenditore dovrà mettere in atto singolarmente e con aiuti concreti ridicoli (su cui c'è poco da discutere, nel senso che si sta raschiando il fondo del barile a livello statale e gli imbecilli giocano pure a rimbalzarsi la caduta del già traballante governo) le mancate rigidità saranno costi.

Soldi sonanti.

L'inail si sta arrampicando sugli specchi, ma la tendenza sarà quella di scaricare sui datori di lavoro la maggior parte delle responsabilità di gestione sanitaria.
E scaricarla sui datori di lavoro significherà scaricarla sui lavoratori, creando i presupposti per una nuova guerra fra poveri.

Hai l'ipertensione? Eh, mio caro, sei categoria a rischio per il covid, vediamo un po' come gestirti in azienda...(e vedremo le assunzioni, tenendo conto che ai colloqui ancora chiedono ad una donna in età riproduttiva se ha intenzione di riprodursi oppure no).
Per andare nel concreto.

Qui da me hanno già iniziato a scaricare sul cittadino la gestione dei test sierologici con annesso percorso tampone per concludere l'iter e validare il test (che da solo non indica nulla di concreto, e tenendo conto del problema dei falsi negativi e positivi dei tamponi) il tutto per il modico prezzo di circa 150 euro. A individuo.

E dico cittadino riferendomi sia al singolo che si vuol togliere una curiosità, per così dire, ma mi riferisco anche alle aziende che hanno la necessità, per questioni di settore, di testare i lavoratori.
Scaricare significa che è già passato agli istituti privati la gestione dell'iter. Sono già attivi e stanno già operando.
Poi si vedrà come i dati raccolti verranno passati per una gestione territoriale, tenendo conto che si perdono giornalmente non so quanti risultati di tamponi (e anche questi sono soldi buttati nel cesso).

Le implicazioni di questa tendenza, e mi limito solo a quello di cui so parlare con un minimo di cognizione, nella parte puramente economica non mi ci addentro perchè direi stronzate o stereotipi populisti non sostenuti da altro se non dalla mia opinione personale, sono dirompenti.

E' interessante l'andamento che le questione sta avendo riguardo la scuola. (e quando dico scuola ovviamente mi riferisco non solo all'istituzione in sè, ma ai correlati, a partire dalle famiglie - che vedremo come conteranno sui nonni - per arrivare alla questione femminile nel mondo del lavoro).
E settembre sarà da brivido blu.

Con una dispersione degli ultimi due mesi spaventosa.

La dispersione scolastica, la perdita lungo la strada di parte degli studenti, riporta la scuola ad una questione di  elitè, bruciando gli ultimi anni di tentativi di equità e sorvolo sull'inclusione.
E anche qui sono soldi.

Non solo presenti e passati (essendo un investimento, la scuola, in questo momento è in perdita netta).
Ma soprattutto futuri.
LA scuola è l'investimento di uno stato.

E se volessimo prendere la nostra come misura degli investimenti degli ultimi 50 anni...beh.

Fortunatamente non tutti gli imprenditori sono alla canna del gas.
Qui da me stanno costruendo, come accaduto nel 2008, reti di sostegno.

Il fatto che questo accada per iniziativa personale e/o territoriale è un campanello di allarme che suona forte.

I lavoratori e i cittadini più deboli pagheranno.
E pagheranno anche quelle imprese che, ho imparato un nuovo termine leggendo in questo periodo, erano già bollite (e qui si aprirebbe tutto il discorso sui discorsi dei prestiti delle banche e delle garanzie che intuisco ma di cui non so parlare).

Se oltre al prezzo "necessario" (nel senso di inevitabile) si aggiungerà anche il prezzo di abbassamenti di guardia dati da desideri individuali, i costi li si pagherà a livello sociale. (e per sociale intendo ovviamente anche i costi economici che ricadranno sul sociale, che già prima era alla canna del gas...)

Con un forbice che si allargherà sulle nuove povertà già emergenti prima della pandemia e nuove emergenti dalla pandemia.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Se tu la consideri curiosità e non strategia imprenditoriale, alzo le mani.


Forse non capisco bene io cosa intendi per curiosità. Io qui lo intendo come indagine. Suppongo che queste aziende abbiano destinato alcuni ingegneri, analisti di mercato, ecc a valutare l'esistenza di una nicchia per l'introduzione di prodotti specifici. Ma abbiano anche valutato un quadro temporale raccogliendo informazioni di settore, prima di investire. A me sembra "curiosità" anche questa. Quantomeno, la suscita in me di riflesso (FCA sa cose che io non so?).


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti ho fatto finta di niente finora ma ad una certa rompi i coglioni. Qualcuno doveva dirtelo


Ma ne sono assolutamente consapevole
Avvertivo solo che raramente smetto se non ricevo delle scuse 
Ho un brutto carattere con le persone maleducate 
Mi hanno insegnato a scusarmi quando offendo e capita anche a me di farlo 
Grazie comunque per la premura Che hai avuto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici che le case automobilistiche che stanno investendo nella ricerca e nello sviluppo di optional per la sanificazione dell'abitacolo stanno solo speculando sulla paura? Perchè secondo me invece ritengono, in qualche misura, di venderli quei prodotti.


Io credo assolutamente di si
Forse perché a me non vorrebbe mai in mente di pagare un optional per la santificazione. La trova una spesa non necessaria sulla mia auto
Già reputo eccessive le misure che dovranno prendere negozi ristoranti ecc ecc


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Forse non capisco bene io cosa intendi per curiosità. Io qui lo intendo come indagine. Suppongo che queste aziende abbiano destinato alcuni ingegneri, analisti di mercato, ecc a valutare l'esistenza di una nicchia per l'introduzione di prodotti specifici. Ma abbiano anche valutato un quadro temporale raccogliendo informazioni di settore, prima di investire. A me sembra "curiosità" anche questa. Quantomeno, la suscita in me di riflesso (FCA sa cose che io non so?).


curiosità è una parola simpatica. Deriva da cura.
Ossia sollecitudine, vigilanza.

Il significato: voglia di accrescere il proprio sapere, voglia di sapere indiscrezioni o bizzarrie, per estensione diviene essa stessa bizzarria.
(non casualmente è stata duramente punita dalle religioni, e messa in contrapposizione con la fede...)

https://unaparolaalgiorno.it/significato/curiosita

Che poi negli anni sia diventata quasi sinonimo di gossip è un altro discorso, di vocabolario fondamentalmente.


----------



## Vera (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Forse non capisco bene io cosa intendi per curiosità. Io qui lo intendo come indagine. Suppongo che queste aziende abbiano destinato alcuni ingegneri, analisti di mercato, ecc a valutare l'esistenza di una nicchia per l'introduzione di prodotti specifici. Ma abbiano anche valutato un quadro temporale raccogliendo informazioni di settore, prima di investire. A me sembra "curiosità" anche questa. Quantomeno, la suscita in me di riflesso (FCA sa cose che io non so?).


Io posso provare interesse per la situazione che viviamo oggi e per quello che sarà domani, non curiosità. Sono due cose diverse, a mio parere.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo assolutamente di si
> Forse perché a me non vorrebbe mai in mente di pagare un optional per la *santificazione*. La trova una spesa non necessaria sulla mia auto
> Già reputo eccessive le misure che dovranno prendere negozi ristoranti ecc ecc


Qui alzo le mani io. E' come parlare al muro.
Aggiungo solo che, secondo me, un optional per la santificazione in questo paese rilancerebbe definitivamente il settore auto.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, forse qua Minerva ha capito finalmente cosa voglio dire. Se la situazione, come sembra probabile, presupporrà che la guardia resti ben alta, tanto da modificare sul lungo termine - se non definitivamente - alcune abitudini (come si va al mare, come al ristorante, come si interagisce in privato, a scuola e sul lavoro), qualsiasi pulsione di ritorno verso la restaurazione di una sfera preCovid personale e collettiva diventa non solo illusoria, ma pericolosa.
> 
> Io lo vedo sul lavoro. Si sta cominciando ad abbassare la guardia, passata la prima paura. In azienda i punti bar e le aree fumatori sono più frequentate di prima, e in pausa pranzo la gente comincia a riavvicinarsi tralasciando alcune norme di sicurezza. E lo so che è umana la propensione a cercare nuovamente la socialità. Ma così si vanifica il lavoro di chi sta operando davvero nella direzione corretta, investendo milioni di euro. E di fatti dall'amministrazione sono puntualmente arrivate misure disciplinari che includono multe e sospensioni ai dipendenti.
> 
> Forse sarò davvero fuori standard, ma indossare la mascherina tutto il giorno e qqq





ipazia ha detto:


> curiosità è una parola simpatica. Deriva da cura.
> Ossia sollecitudine, vigilanza.
> 
> Il significato: voglia di accrescere il proprio sapere, voglia di sapere indiscrezioni o bizzarrie, per estensione diviene essa stessa bizzarria.
> ...


Che la curiosità sia sintomo di intelligenza e fame di sapere è indubbio.  Tornando ai corsetti ti confesso che dopo la tragedia passata un vezzo sessualgotico così...da ormoni priva e momentaneo abbassamento del senso dell"umorismo ,mi ha fatto venire i nervi


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Stai davvero paragonando la comunità scientifica a Nostradamus? Stai dicendo cioè che il sapere che oggi ti permette di sopravvivere ad un'influenza, alla dissenteria e al mal di denti, al morire di parto e chi più ne ha più ne metta, è tutta fuffa?
> 
> E' incredibile anche da parte tua. O meglio, è incredibile e basta. Sei veramente un fesso.


Sono piani ovviamente diversi..

 Il paragone lo facevo rispetto all'orientamento alla sciagura, e se ce lo hai, puoi esser uno scienziato o un prelato, ma sei sempre orientato a vedere sciagure.. 

E poi alla fine ci cogli, eh

Sono orientamenti, e sono trasversali a comunità scientifiche o di altro tipo 

Esattamente come quello che su 100 positivi vede quei 3 che vanno all'ospedale, e non vede quei 97 che dopo 10 giorni buttano fuori gli scarti del visur con una scureggia, senza nemmeno accorgersi di averlo ospitato


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti ho fatto finta di niente finora ma ad una certa rompi i coglioni. Qualcuno doveva dirtelo


Devo dire che l'ho pensato. Una prerogativa di nocciola è quella di legarsela ad un paio di dita


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2020)

Grazie per gli auguri ,speriamo bene


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qui alzo le mani io. E' come parlare al muro.
> Aggiungo solo che, secondo me, un optional per la santificazione in questo paese rilancerebbe definitivamente il settore auto.


Secondo te si venderebbero più auto pagandole di più perché è possibile avere questo optional?
Tu conosci tante persone che sarebbero incentivate da questo optional a comprare un’auto nuova?
Io conosco solo persone che oltre a non potersi permettere un’auto nuova, dovendo acquistarla cercherebbero un usato


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Veramente quello che ha detto Minerva é quello che io e altri sosteniamo.
> Si torna alla vita di sempre che ci è mancata con qualche precauzione
> Io rivedrò ogni sera gli amici che non vedo da tre mesi
> Sta settimana non starò in casa una sera
> ...


Io penso che 100 su 100 se potessero scegliere andrebbero liberi senza dover indossare la mascherina.

Tenere a mente ogni giorno  che si sta vivendo in un contesto di ripiego, rispetto a un contesto ideale, penso sia importante

In giro con i miei per la campagna, mascherina addosso, ne parlavo a mio figlio dicendo che era meglio senza, ma adesso è così.

Gli dissi anche che lui ad esempio non ha conosciuto il tempo in cui si andava in scooter senza casco, ma c'è stato un tempo

E mia moglie poco dietro a passeggio ha aggiunto : " e non sai quanto fosse bello andare in scooter senza casco"

Ma ora è così e va bene cosi


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Devo dire che l'ho pensato. Una prerogativa di nocciola è quella di legarsela ad un paio di dita


Se ripensi all’ippopotamo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che 100 su 100 se potessero scegliere andrebbero liberi senza dover indossare la mascherina.
> 
> Tenere a mente ogni giorno  che si sta vivendo in un contesto di ripiego, rispetto a un contesto ideale, penso sia importante
> 
> ...


Concordo
Ci si adegua. Da qui a esserne felici e a non sperare di poterne fare a meno ce ne passa però


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo te si venderebbero più auto pagandole di più perché è possibile avere questo optional?
> Tu conosci tante persone che sarebbero incentivate da questo optional a comprare un’auto nuova?
> Io conosco solo persone che oltre a non potersi permettere un’auto nuova, dovendo acquistarla cercherebbero un usato


Credo tu non abbia letto bene e ti sia sfuggita la battutona.
In ogni caso quel che mi stupiva e disarmava è che tu ritenga ancora che le precauzioni siano eccessive. Suppongo dovrei avvertire la dirigenza dell'azienda in cui lavoro, e delle molte altre che per fortuna stanno muovendosi senza aspettare la politica, di aver appena buttato al vento diversi milioni di euro.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E mia moglie poco dietro a passeggio ha aggiunto : " e non sai quanto fosse bello andare in scooter senza casco"


Beh, dio li fa e poi li accoppia, si dice.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo tu non abbia letto bene e ti sia sfuggita la battutona.
> In ogni caso quel che mi stupiva è che tu ritenga ancora che le precauzioni siano eccessive. Suppongo dovrei avvertire la dirigenza dell'azienda in cui lavoro di aver appena buttato al vento diversi milioni di euro/dollari.


Non dovevi avvertire nessuno
Esattamente come se rientrassi in ufficio mi adatterei alle misure che ritengono più corrette. È così in un ristorante o dal parrucchiere ecc ecc Non mi metterei a protestare o fare manifestazioni.
Posso però avere il mio pensiero e esprimerlo e poi adeguarmi ?
edit: si non ho colto la battutA perché mi sembrava che nel post di prima vedevI come positivo la realizzazione di questo nuovo optional


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Interessante, comunque, che i pregiudizi cognitivi impediscano fattivamente di recepire un messaggio. Vi sfido a individuare una sola occasione in cui ho dichiarato che preferisco lo stato delle cose attuale.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, dio li fa e poi li accoppia, si dice.


Si   

A me andare in moto senza casco piace di più, non ci posso fare nulla. 

Che non vuol dire che non lo metto (il casco) ma vuol dire che mi adeguo, senza però perder di vista il mio piacere, fino al punto di rincoglionirmi e arrivare a sostenere che con il casco è mooolto più bello


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Interessante, comunque, che i pregiudizi cognitivi impediscano fattivamente di recepire un messaggio. Vi sfido a individuare una sola occasione in cui ho dichiarato che preferisco lo stato delle cose attuale.


Hai detto più volte che per te la Lontananza dalle persone e l’isolamento non sono un problema. Non che lo preferisci. Almeno io ho capito questo. E essendo per me l’esatto contrario resto un po’ perplessa.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai detto più volte che per te la Lontananza dalle persone e l’isolamento non sono un problema. Non che lo preferisci. Almeno io ho capito questo. E essendo per me l’esatto contrario resto un po’ perplessa.


Corretto. Poi ho chiesto come vi ponete di fronte all'ipotesi che questo sia un precedente, e che da qui indietro non si torni più del tutto (ipotesi che a me sembra concreta, a leggere tutti i segnali). E da lì si sono solo create due fazioni contrapposte. Una che sì, ci stava pensando (fazione composta da ipazia, apparentemente). Una che no, è solo allarmismo, e poi non voglio neanche prenderlo in considerazione. E' chiaro che se per me non è un problema limitare i contatti sociali, non lo sarà nemmeno riflettere sugli scenari che possono scaturire da queste premesse. Non pensavo sarebbe stato così traumatico proporre questo argomento, però. In definitiva, la discussione non è mai cominciata. E difatti ci ho rinunciato.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Che la curiosità sia sintomo di intelligenza e fame di sapere è indubbio.  Tornando ai corsetti ti confesso che dopo la tragedia passata un vezzo sessualgotico così...da ormoni priva e momentaneo abbassamento del senso dell"umorismo ,*mi ha fatto venire i nervi*


Lo posso immaginare, non preoccuparti.  
Non mi sono sentita nè attaccata nè offesa nè altro.

Anzi, lo trovo comprensibile.
E pure condivisibile se vogliamo. E' chiaro, nel tuo modo di esprimerti, che è espressione di te.
Non contiene giudizio o prescrizione di sorta. Quindi mi piace comunicarci sopra. (e grazie per farlo) 

Qui da me la tragedia non è ancora passata. Non sono andata a vedere i dati, mi basta partecipare al compianto per i morti che ci sono stati e che continuano ad esserci. In misura minore dal picco, ma non è che siano smessi.

Ma anche mentre pulisco con la candeggina e strutturo la mia stanza di igienizzazione (studiandomi i modi e raccogliendo informazioni per migliorarla e confrontandomi, cercando l'alcol che è introvabile - e la cosa mi inquieta se devo essere sincera - piuttosto che le mascherine, visto che per lavoro G. deve andare fuori ed è sempre uscito anche mentre i contagi e i morti erano in picco e per me, e per i miei e per il clan fondamentalmente, visto che nel clan quella che si occupa della gestione sanitaria sono io, tenendo da lontano il contatto con la decana che vive sola ed è grandiosa, ma sola sulla soglia dei 90 etc etc) io non smetto la musica e il silenzio, la crema per il corpo e lo shampo e il balsamo. Mi piace continuare a mettermi il profumo e depilarmi con cura.
Fare esercizio fisico e tenermi in forma.
E in tutto questo non ho lasciato andare nessun vezzo giocoso.

Non è che siccome mi sto cagando sotto e sono in mezzo alla pandemia, mi dimentico che sono viva, di me.

E che mi piace giocare. Ridere.

Non è che se guardo i dati cattivi, i morti, smetto di ridere con me per me di me.
Semplicemente piango anche.

Io non sono ancora morta. E intendo fermamente arrivare alla morte divertendomi il più possibile. Godendo della vita il più possibile.
(quindi gioco, anche coi sassi se non ho altro. Ero così anche da bambina). 

forse perchè la mia prospettiva non è quella della preoccupazione.
Proprio in virtù della curiosità, anche della bizzarria, questo periodo per me è stato di intenso studio e attivazione, a tutti i livelli.

Preferisco OCCUPARMI, che pre-occuparmi.
Non riesco a stare ferma in attesa (è un grosso difetto in alcune situazioni).

Fuori da più di un mese le piante stanno sbocciando, gli uccellini stanno nidificando, la settimana scorsa mi è passata una cerva correndo nel campo di fronte al mio. Ho un fagiano che canta in giardino.
E il mio orto sta sbocciando, fra poco mi mangerò la verdura che ho piantato.

La vita non si è fermata.
Non ho mai avuto questa percezione. (basta guardar fuori dalla finestra e non essere troppo concentrati su di sè nel farlo).

E' solo il mondo umano che è in difficoltà.
Ma tutto intorno brulica.
Il quadro è ben più ampio del mondo umano. E variopinto e variegato.

tua figlia sta per avere un figlio/a...la vita prosegue.
Si va avanti. Volenti o dolenti.

E io scelgo decisamente di mettermi dalla parte dei volenti.

Quindi, se mascherina ha da essere, ci gioco con la mascherina.
Se attenzione deve essere all'igienizzazione, divento una esperta e mi invento uno spazio dedicato e organizzato *che mi rimandi il bello *della mia casa e la soddisfazione del mio fare.
Se distanza ha da essere, imparo una cosa importante: che a volte la vicinanza è lontananza, e che se metto da parte il mio egoismo personale, il mio bisogno di gratificazione, i miei genitori li abbraccio non abbracciandoli. O mia sorella.
Se cambio ha da essere, ci metto del mio. Compreso il corsetto che richiama questo periodo distopico e apocalittico.

*(trovo antieconomico perder tempo ed energia a pensare a come sarebbe bello se...)*

Ho passato i primi 30 anni della mia vita a combattere con eventi che erano già accaduti e che non potevano essere cambiati.
Ho coccolato il trauma. (scelta e responsabilità mia).

Poi ho imparato che è più economico ed ecologico assumere i fatti e occuparsene.
Individuando risposte che includano la qualità della vita e il benessere.

Non so se mi spiego.

Sono approcci alla qualità della vita.

Sono poco interessata a guardare quel che è andato. E' andato, non posso farci niente. E il rimpianto non mi appartiene. (e non è utile in nessun modo).

Sono una curiosa, e la mia *curiosità* diviene prima interesse e poi *pragmatica*, di *quel che E' qui e ora*.
E come su questo presente costruire il MIO futuro. Tenendo ben presente che il futuro non è domani.
Il futuro E' nelle azioni che compio oggi, in ogni istante.

La mascherina c'è.
Io posso scegliere se subirla e vivere nell'attesa di smetterla, oppure assumerla e personalizzarla.
Io opto per la seconda opzione.
I corsetti sono comodi se attrezzati per portare cose avendole comode senza borse che impediscono i movimenti e costringono a evoluzioni per recuperare cose. Mi scelgo i corsetti che mi permettono inoltre di giocare anche con la mia sessualità  e che mi fanno sentire bella, come un profumo.

LA scelta è sempre quella, dal mio punto di vista.
Subisco o mi attivo.

Io mi attivo.

Da anni, per fortuna, ho smesso il desiderio di controllare quel che accade intorno a me.
Di tentare, come una novella profeta, di prevedere il futuro. Il futuro è ora. Seguo i cambiamenti ma stando e a partire dal/nel presente!

E ho imparato a godermi l'analisi di quel che c'è intorno per rendermelo su misura e piacevole. (lacrime comprese, servono anche le lacrime e la paura e il dolore e le emozioni poco piacevoli...ma sono MIE. E me le tengo belle strette-Insieme alle altre).


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Corretto. Poi ho chiesto come vi ponete di fronte all'ipotesi che questo sia un precedente, e che da qui indietro non si torni più del tutto (ipotesi che a me sembra concreta, a leggere tutti i segnali). E da lì si sono solo create due fazioni contrapposte. Una che sì, ci stava pensando (fazione composta da ipazia, apparentemente). Una che no, è solo allarmismo, e poi non voglio neanche prenderlo in considerazione. E' chiaro che se per me non è un problema limitare i contatti sociali, non lo sarà nemmeno riflettere sugli scenari che possono scaturire da queste premesse. Non pensavo sarebbe stato così traumatico proporre questo argomento, però. In definitiva, la discussione non è mai cominciata. E difatti ci ho rinunciato.


Sai che io non capisco dove hai percepito che fosse traumatico parlarne?Io non credo a uno scenario in cui per fare un esempio stupido si continuerà per molto tempo a parlare di distanziamento e mascherine
Se dovesse essere non potrò far altro che adattarmi ma di certo non ne sarò felice e mi auguro di cuore non sia così
Non è che mi fa paura. Si sopravvive a molto peggio. Non è che evito di parlarne perché mi spaventa. Semplicemente mi sembra di parlare di qualcosa che per me non sarà. Come se mi chiedessi un confronto sulle auto che volano? Non credo le vedrò se mai le fabbricheranno e quindi non ci penso.
La sensazione del non volerne discuterne è lo stesso motivo per cui per molti giorni non ne ho più parlato


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ho una figlia e,se tutto andrà bene *una nipote in arrivo* ...francamente la collezione di maschere e corsetti da futuro distopico la trovo angosciante   e sopportabile solo nei film di Ridley Scott. Mi auguro fortemente che possa bastare nel futuro usare abitudini semplici ma efficaci come la sanificazione delle mani e la consapevolezza acquisita che la nistra salute non è solo un fatto personale ma anche responsabilita verso gli altri.


Uh che bella notizia!
Evviva!


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo posso immaginare, non preoccuparti.
> Non mi sono sentita nè attaccata nè offesa nè altro.
> 
> Anzi, lo trovo comprensibile.
> ...


aspetta,aspetta...ci mancherebbe ; anche io non ho mai smesso di curarmi ,profumarmi etc.
ma il corsetto di quel tipo mi riporta all'idea del videogioco ma se penso al futuro non vedo lara croft ma appunto mia nipote che dovrà viverci.e mi auguro che a fronte di altre possibili epidemie ci possano essere future soluzioni frutto dell'intelligenza umana. conto quindi da una parte sull'esperienza fatta che ci ha insegnato alla prudenza nell'accostarci alle cose comuni e agli altri, dall'altra sulla scienza e la medicina che nel frattempo non si saranno certo fermate.
c'erano un tempo poliomielite, vaiolo, tubercolosi.....


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uh che bella notizia!
> Evviva!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> A me andare in moto senza casco piace di più, non ci posso fare nulla.
> 
> Che non vuol dire che non lo metto (il casco) ma vuol dire che mi adeguo, senza però perder di vista il mio piacere, fino al punto di rincoglionirmi e arrivare a sostenere che con il casco è mooolto più bello


Una sola volta nella mia vita ho messo la testa fuori dal finestrino e mi sono ritrovata con i capelli annodati con insetti appiccicati. Il casco non protegge solo in caso di incidente.



Minerva ha detto:


>


Fremo in attesa di una notizia simile.



Minerva ha detto:


> aspetta,aspetta...ci mancherebbe ; anche io non ho mai smesso di curarmi ,profumarmi etc.
> ma il corsetto di quel tipo mi riporta all'idea del videogioco ma se penso al futuro non vedo lara croft ma appunto mia nipote che dovrà viverci.e mi auguro che a fronte di altre possibili epidemie ci possano essere future soluzioni frutto dell'intelligenza umana. conto quindi da una parte sull'esperienza fatta che ci ha insegnato alla prudenza nell'accostarci alle cose comuni e agli altri, dall'altra sulla scienza e la medicina che nel frattempo non si saranno certo fermate.
> c'erano un tempo poliomielite, vaiolo, tubercolosi.....


Concordo.
Di fronte a ogni pericolo si reagisce con provvedimenti difensivi, offensivi, preventivi o creativi. Quelli creativi sono sempre inaspettati perché sono il prodotto di persone che hanno questa capacità.


----------



## spleen (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che - come cautamente ci suggeriscono - sia iniziata la curva discendente, che sarà lunga ma - se non ci sono sorprese - condurrà alla fine dell'emergenza estrema ed immediata, almeno da un punto di vista sanitario; sarà dunque il tempo (ci auguriamo a breve) delle considerazioni più ovvie: quali sono stati gli errori, chi li ha commessi, quanti si potevano evitare, quanti sono sistemici in un evento di questa portata; e ancora chi ha procurato danno in malafede, chi ha intaccato il corretto funzionamento di un sistema che avrebbe potuto e dovuto tutelarci maggiormente, chi ha travisato il proprio ruolo di potere per tornaconto personale.
> 
> Il punto è che sapevamo. Come tutti ricorderete, la possibilità che si verificasse un casino del genere era nota al pubblico e alla politica da almeno 15-20 anni. E non per bocca di ricercatori autistici blindati nel loro laboratorio a prova di bomba e incapaci di rivolgere parola al prossimo. Ce ne hanno parlato diversi VIP di portata planetaria, personaggi tra i più influenti in circolazione.
> 
> ...


Non te lo ricordi di sicuro,  qualche tempo fa, quando la pandemia era appena agli inizi mi ero posto delle domande retoriche simili alle tue, uscendone come “il solito coglione morto di paura che drammatizza una stupida influenza”.

Ora, sono abbastanza consapevole che l’umanità intera mediamente ha la consapevolezza del criceto che corre sulla ruota, dove la ruota costituisce il loro mondo intero ma pensavo che essendo la media delle persone che frequentano il forum abbastanza istruita, ci fosse una sufficiente comprensione in merito al problema.  Del resto, non servì per qualcuno nemmeno il fatto di essere smentiti costantemente dai fatti che accadevano.

Questo non è per affermare “io l’avevo detto” non mi interessa  avere ragione nelle sciagure, è solo per affermare una realtà incontrovertibile: Che istruzione e status, per la coscienza dell’ entità dei problemi , sono relativi. Bisogna essere delle persone che i problemi cercano di risolverli ma non tutti, anzi una porzione sempre più minoritaria dell’ umanità, si prodiga in questo.

Ho poche speranze che si riesca da questa faccenda ad imparare qualcosa. Il mio non è qualunquismo ma realismo. Vedere istituzioni europee muoversi in ordine sparso e contro gli stati più fragili, una OMS in mano ad un incapace e per di più corrotto, “sinorientato”. Un governo centrale inadatto (nella migliore delle ipotesi) ad affrontare la crisi, e’ piuttosto scoraggiante.

Un unico barlume è venuto dalla gestione dell’ emergenza locale qui nella mia regione e devo riconoscere che pur in modo imperfetto la crisi è stata gestita bene, del resto non mi sarei mai aspettato nulla di meno, conoscendo il mio pollo e per tornare al discorso di cui sopra non gli manca né la volontà di risolvere i problemi né il pragmatismo per farlo.  Poi ovviamente non va a genio a tutti, c’è sicuramente chi continua a contestare il fatto che abbia criticato “i cinesi che mangiano i topi vivi” (cosa peraltro vera) ma del resto adesso l’andazzo del politicamente corretto (del cazzo) rende incriticabili tutti i diversi e gli stranieri in quanto tali e santifica la fratellanza universale, dovesse costare la pelle a tutti. Se poi gli oggetti di critica sono i nuovi padroni del mondo, apriti cielo, c'è gente che si è consumata la lingua a leccare culi....

Tutti, chi più chi meno, ha sbagliato in questo frangente, non molti impareranno da quanto è successo. Il fatto saliente è che dobbiamo fare i conti con le nostre contraddizioni, di cui in covid 19 è stato un potente detonatore. Dobbiamo trovare una via economica che ci consenta di campare senza comportarci da cavallette per il pianeta, un modello sociale giusto ed egualitario ma responsabilizzato individualmente, un modello politico globale che consenta il bene di tutti a scapito di nessuno. A ben pensarci i problemi nostri sono sempre gli stessi, c’erano anche prima del covid, ma facevamo finta di non vederli.

Uno studioso inglese ha affermato che dopo questa pandemia dobbiamo scegliere: Sovranità – Globalizzazione – Economia di mercato. Delle tre cose solo due sono possibili contemporaneamente. Io sottoscrivo in pieno la sua osservazione.

Personalmente devo dire che non ho ancora deciso nulla per il futuro, non sono un tipo che scava rifugi antiatomici, anche se talvolta mi viene la tentazione di farlo, ma quello che è sicuro è che guarderò alle istituzioni mondiali con molta meno fiducia. Credo che come al solito adotterò un atteggiamento personale flessibile, prenderò decisioni per il mio futuro solo quando sarò abbastanza sicuro di quello che faccio, e rivaluterò quello che penso a discapito di quelle che continuo a vedere come sterili, inutili, vanitose follie.

Mi scuso per le lungaggini e per le banalità espresse…


----------



## perplesso (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, forse qua Minerva ha capito finalmente cosa voglio dire. Se la situazione, come sembra probabile, presupporrà che la guardia resti ben alta, tanto da modificare sul lungo termine - se non definitivamente - alcune abitudini (come si va al mare, come al ristorante, come si interagisce in privato, a scuola e sul lavoro), qualsiasi pulsione di ritorno verso la restaurazione di una sfera preCovid personale e collettiva diventa non solo illusoria, ma pericolosa.
> 
> Io lo vedo sul lavoro. Si sta cominciando ad abbassare la guardia, passata la prima paura. In azienda i punti bar e le aree fumatori sono più frequentate di prima, e in pausa pranzo la gente comincia a riavvicinarsi tralasciando alcune norme di sicurezza. E lo so che è umana la propensione a cercare nuovamente la socialità. Ma così si vanifica il lavoro di chi sta operando davvero nella direzione corretta, investendo milioni di euro. E di fatti dall'amministrazione sono puntualmente arrivate misure disciplinari che includono multe e sospensioni ai dipendenti.
> 
> Forse sarò davvero fuori standard, ma indossare la mascherina tutto il giorno e tutti i giorni non mi sembra questa gran fatica, a fronte di quanto sta facendo in concreto chi sta investendo davvero per cercare di salvare non soltanto vite, ma anche posti di lavoro, economie locali e coesione sociale. Magari la mia percezione è diversa perchè *qui i morti li abbiamo visti*.


i morti li abbiamo visti tutti.  chi più, chi meno.     i cambiamenti in un animale sociale ed abitudinario come il sapiens sapiens diventano definitivi quando se ne vede il vantaggio palese.

lavarsi più spesso e più accuratamente le mani non sarà un problema.   ma credere che la gente porterà la mascherina anche quando la pandemia sarà passaa, significa non aver capito molto della natura umana.

e di sicuro l'economia locale e non, non le salvi facendo lavorare i locali e le attività al 30%

stai confondendo i tuoi desiderata con la realtà



spleen ha detto:


> Non te lo ricordi di sicuro,  qualche tempo fa, quando la pandemia era appena agli inizi mi ero posto delle domande retoriche simili alle tue, uscendone come “il solito coglione morto di paura che drammatizza una stupida influenza”.
> 
> Ora, sono abbastanza consapevole che l’umanità intera mediamente ha la consapevolezza del criceto che corre sulla ruota, dove la ruota costituisce il loro mondo intero ma pensavo che essendo la media delle persone che frequentano il forum abbastanza istruita, ci fosse una sufficiente comprensione in merito al problema.  Del resto, non servì per qualcuno nemmeno il fatto di essere smentiti costantemente dai fatti che accadevano.
> 
> ...


la globalizzazione è morta.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> lavarsi più spesso e più accuratamente le mani non sarà un problema.   ma credere che la gente porterà la mascherina anche quando la pandemia sarà passaa, significa non aver capito molto della natura umana.


Non ci arrivi, eh. 
Boh, tanto vale scrivere parole a caso una dietro l'altra.


----------



## perplesso (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci arrivi, eh.
> Boh, tanto vale scrivere parole a caso una dietro l'altra.


ci sono arrivato prima di te, ragazzo mio.   tanto da aver realizzato da tempo che il mio lavoro non esiste più e quindi devo adattarmi.

il che non toglie che già oggi guardavo le partite di Bundesliga ed i giocatori (non tutti) si abbracciavano dopo i gol.

è questo ciò con cui devi confrontarti


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho poche speranze che si riesca da questa faccenda ad imparare qualcosa.


Pare anche a me. Mi sarebbe piaciuto un confronto, ma a quanto pare per N ragioni proprio non funziona.
Per una volta, se non altro, sono fortunato. E anche io mi trovo tra quelli che, tra aspettare e fare, fanno. E pensare che se non mi fossi trasferito probabilmente non ne avrei avuto la possibilità.

La chiudo qui. Chi voleva capire ha capito.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è questo ciò con cui devi confrontarti


Non importa, dai. Ciao.


----------



## perplesso (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non importa, dai. Ciao.


sei grandicello per fare l'offeso quando non ti si da ragione e ti si pone di fronte ad una realtà che non aderisce ai tuoi desiderata.

non trovi?


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Non sono offeso. Non hai capito il thread dall'inizio. E' un po' come se tu non sapessi cos'è il rosso e io cercassi di spiegartelo. Non ne veniamo fuori. Non mi interessa fare ulteriori tentativi, non funziona.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci arrivi, eh.
> Boh, tanto vale scrivere parole a caso una dietro l'altra.


Vedi sono uscite come queste che bloccando le discussioni e il confronto 
Se ci si sente superiori o sono tutti scemi quelli che non la pensano come noi che senso ha parlare e confrontarsi


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sono offeso. Non hai capito il thread dall'inizio. E' un po' come se tu non sapessi cos'è il rosso e io cercassi di spiegartelo. Non ne veniamo fuori. Non mi interessa fare ulteriori tentativi, non funziona.


Come sopra
Poi non puoi scrivere che non è possibile confrontarsi quando sei il primo che non accetta le idee degli altri
Se vuoi confrontarti solo con chi la pensa come te non so che benefici ne puoi trarre


----------



## perplesso (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sono offeso. Non hai capito il thread dall'inizio. E' un po' come se tu non sapessi cos'è il rosso e io cercassi di spiegartelo. Non ne veniamo fuori. Non mi interessa fare ulteriori tentativi, non funziona.


non hai capito tu il senso delle mie parole, perchè ti mancano degli elementi.  tu hai reagito alla crisi secondo le tue caratteristiche, chiudendoti, anche favorito dal contesto in cui vivi.

io ho seguitato ad uscire di casa ogni giorno, anche nei momenti più bui.   ed osservavo.  e posso dirti che molti sono rimasti cheti cheti dopo aver visto le colonne di camion a Bergamo.   ma non hanno mai pensato nemmeno per un secondo che la pandemia potesse cambiare ciò che siamo.

infatti dal 4 maggio ad oggi, qui io vedo nonni coi nipotini in braccio, gente che parla vicino al bar e tutto il resto.

vedo gente magari preoccupata del fatto che il lavoro di molti, come il mio, sono spariti o spariranno.

in poche parole, la risposta alle tue domande è no.  ma non perchè tu sei furbo e gli altri scemi, nè viceversa.  è che i cambiamenti si vedono nel lungo periodo e sul lungo periodo saremo tutti morti ed è l'unica cosa che possiamo dire con certezza oggi.

Prova a domandarti ad esempio se le aziende (anche i negozi) che si stanno svenando per la sanificazione e tutto il resto, lo fanno perchè sanno che sennò non riaprono o perchè pensano che sia giusto.

peraltro, l'unico modo per cambiare davvero, è cambiare il nostro rapporto con chi è causa di sto bordello, cinesi e non.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una sola volta nella mia vita ho messo la testa fuori dal finestrino e mi sono ritrovata con i capelli annodati con insetti appiccicati. Il casco non protegge solo in caso di incidente.


Ma certo che protegge, non mettevo in dubbio la potenziale utilita in caso di incidente


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pare anche a me. Mi sarebbe piaciuto un confronto, ma a quanto pare per N ragioni proprio non funziona.
> Per una volta, se non altro, sono fortunato. E anche io mi trovo tra quelli che, tra aspettare e fare, fanno. E pensare che se non mi fossi trasferito probabilmente non ne avrei avuto la possibilità.
> 
> La chiudo qui. Chi voleva capire ha capito.


Ma Giorgio.. Si può imparare tutto e il contrario di tutto

L'umanità ha superato devastazioni immani al confronto di questa pandemia, che a noi sembra immensa solo perchè la viviamo 

Cosa può imparare l'umanità è la frase classica con cui ti avvicinano i testimoni di Geova dicendoti che il mondo va in rovina come non mai,, con odio, guerre.. e in tutto questo c'è da imparare 

Io gli rispondo sempre che il mondo non è mai andato meglio di oggi, basta sfogliare un libro di storia per capirlo in 20 minuti

Se ne vanno subito


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo che protegge, non mettevo in dubbio la potenziale utilita in caso di incidente


Io mettevo in dubbio invece la piacevolezza degli insetti tra i capelli


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mettevo in dubbio invece la piacevolezza degli insetti tra i capelli


Io questo non lo so, i capelli alla Mario Kermpes non li ho mai avuti


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Come sopra
> Poi non puoi scrivere che non è possibile confrontarsi quando sei il primo che non accetta le idee degli altri
> Se vuoi confrontarti solo con chi la pensa come te non so che benefici ne puoi trarre


Non è questione di non accettare le idee degli altri. E' che se io ti propongo di parlare di arte, e tu mi rispondi di idraulica, non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vedi sono uscite come queste che bloccando le discussioni e il confronto
> Se ci si sente superiori o sono tutti scemi quelli che non la pensano come noi che senso ha parlare e confrontarsi


Se uno scrive "_ma credere che la gente porterà la mascherina anche quando la pandemia sarà passaa, _(???)" vuol dire che non ha capito nemmeno qual è l'argomento di cui si sta parlando.

Vedi, nel forum ci si confronta per iscritto. Se non si legge e non si scrive con attenzione, non ci si capisce. 
Tu prima non hai capito l'ironia sugli optional dell'auto perchè non hai letto con attenzione la mia risposta: stessa cosa. Inutile confrontarsi così.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non è questione di non accettare le idee degli altri. E' che se io ti propongo di parlare di arte, e tu mi rispondi di idraulica, non andiamo da nessuna parte.


_Boh a me sembra che parliamo della situazione che stiamo vivendo e di cosa pensiamo del dopo. E qui non siamo in accordo. Se ci si confronta senza pensare che l’altro sia un’idiota possono uscire spunti interessanti, se ci si mette in una posizione di superiorità 
Io non penso che @ipazia o tu o chi prende certo provvedimenti o vive questa cosa in un modo diverso dal mio sia meno intelligente di me. Al massimo penso che siate pazzi  e non potrei convivere con chi vive come voi. Ma cavoli vostri, sereni voi sereni tutti 
Ho percepito invece questo da parte vostra. Tutti scemi incoscienti e sprovveduti quelli che non hanno modificato in maniera rilevante la propria vita. A parte che per me già usare mascherine non uscire non vedere gli amici è modificare pesantemente la mia vita_
ps: perché ho scritto in corsivo ?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se uno scrive "_ma credere che la gente porterà la mascherina anche quando la pandemia sarà passaa, _(???)" vuol dire che non ha capito nemmeno qual è l'argomento di cui si sta parlando.
> 
> Vedi, nel forum ci si confronta per iscritto. Se non si legge e non si scrive con attenzione, non ci si capisce.
> Tu prima non hai capito l'ironia sugli optional dell'auto perchè non hai letto con attenzione la mia risposta: stessa cosa. Inutile confrontarsi così.


No in realtà ho letto e non pensavo fossi ironico
Nel senso che per i discorsi che fai non mi stupirebbe che pensassi che è utile come optional
Ci si confronta sul dopo. Tu pensi che debbano cambiare le abitudini e infatti ritieni giuste e adeguate le misure e non ti creerebbe problemi il continuare così per altro tempo. Io spero che la mascherina sparisca il prima possibile d spero di tornare alla mia vita di prima il prima possibile, tu pensi che non sarà possibile Certo con le accortezze che spero comunque termino il prima possibile.
in sintesi io non sono catastrofica ne preoccupata fin dall’inizio. Sono convinta che ci hanno nascosto un sacco di cose e che la realtà è diversa e soprattutto sono convinta che creare il panico sia strumentale . A cosa non lo so.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai capito tu il senso delle mie parole, perchè ti mancano degli elementi. tu hai reagito alla crisi secondo le tue caratteristiche, chiudendoti, anche favorito dal contesto in cui vivi.
> 
> io ho seguitato ad uscire di casa ogni giorno, anche nei momenti più bui. ed osservavo. e posso dirti che molti sono rimasti cheti cheti dopo aver visto le colonne di camion a Bergamo. ma non hanno mai pensato nemmeno per un secondo che la pandemia potesse cambiare ciò che siamo.


Se avessi letto/compreso ciò che ho scritto nelle scorse settimane sapresti che:

a parte un paio di settimane di smart working da casa, mentre si ristrutturavano gli uffici - parliamo di circa 1000 persone solo in Italia - per lavorare in sicurezza, non ho mancato un giorno di lavoro dall'inizio dell'anno
le mie consuetudini non sono cambiate di una virgola, se non per l'indossare la mascherina e consumare il mio pranzo in auto invece che in mensa (ci ho scritto anche un post)
Lavoro in una multinazionale che non ha chiuso un giorno. Ci occupiamo anche di dispositivi sanitari, e abbiamo sedi in tutto il mondo (tranne Francia, USA, Cuba, Vaticano e alcune altre città-stato, Corea del Nord e poco altro). Anche in Cina naturalmente, da cui abbiamo continuato a ricevere merci. Siamo sempre stati indipendenti dalle forniture pubbliche/nazionali per quanto riguardasse gli aspetti sanitari in azienda (abbiamo laboratori di ricerca gestiti quasi militarmente e personale specializzato che si occupa quotidianamente e senza soluzione di continuità della sanificazione di tutti i locali dell'azienda) e la copertura finanziaria per ferie extra, cassa integrazione tecnica, bonus presenze durante la situazione di emergenza, ecc. In queste settimane siamo sempre stati quotidianamente in contatto con tutti i Paesi in cui la pandemia ha colpito, abbiamo presidiato il mercato e, per quanto possibile, conosciamo l'assetto degli attori privati e pubblici locali. Ho la fortuna (sono il primo ad ammetterlo) di lavorare in un contesto che la maggior parte degli italiani che ancora hanno un lavoro può soltanto sognare.

Non ho dubbi che le informazioni che ho a disposizione io siano più attendibili di alcune delle opinioni che leggo qui.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No in realtà ho letto e non pensavo fossi ironico
> Nel senso che per i discorsi che fai non mi stupirebbe che pensassi che è utile come optional


Nel tuo post, tu volevi rilanciare sugli optional dell'automobile per la sanificazione. Però hai scritto san*t*ificazione. Scherzavo sull'ipotesi che se esistesse tale accessorio, per il paese folk-cattolico che siamo, andrebbe a ruba.



> Ci si confronta sul dopo. Tu pensi che debbano *cambiare le abitudini *e infatti ritieni giuste e adeguate le misure e non ti creerebbe problemi il continuare così per altro tempo. Io spero che la mascherina sparisca il prima possibile d spero di tornare alla mia vita di prima il prima possibile, tu pensi che non sarà possibile.


Il neretto. Io non auspico che questo precedente abbia ripercussioni irreversibili sul piano della salute pubblica (che include anche la prevenzione, dunque in questo momento le mascherine e tutto il resto), ma in molti ambiti costituirà un punto di svolta obbligato. Non si tornerà indietro sul piano organizzativo, e non si potrà farlo su quello strutturale, in termini sociali. Detto questo, non è che ho qualcosa contro i nonni e i bambini al parco. Ma quello di questi mesi è un Evento, di quelli che la storia ricorda a volte come picchi di un periodo di cambiamento (oggi necessariamente anche dal punto di vista tecnologico). Come per certi aspetti è stato l'11/09. Immagino succederà qualcosa di simile anche quando si aggraverà la questione climatica.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> aspetta,aspetta...ci mancherebbe ; anche io non ho mai smesso di curarmi ,profumarmi etc.
> ma il corsetto di quel tipo mi riporta all'idea del videogioco ma se penso al futuro non vedo lara croft ma appunto mia nipote che dovrà viverci.e mi auguro che a fronte di altre possibili epidemie ci possano essere future soluzioni frutto dell'intelligenza umana. conto quindi da una parte sull'esperienza fatta che ci ha insegnato alla prudenza nell'accostarci alle cose comuni e agli altri, dall'altra sulla scienza e la medicina che nel frattempo non si saranno certo fermate.
> c'erano un tempo poliomielite, vaiolo, tubercolosi.....


Grazie per la condivisione del tuo pensiero (senza proiezione) 

Neppure io vedo Lara Croft. (che non mi piace...noiosa e ritagliata su uno stereotipo maschile declinato al femminile).
E neppure videogiochi (a cui peraltro non ho sufficiente pazienza per dedicarmi e che quindi non conosco).

Provo a condividere ancora qualcosa.

A ottobre 2019 il Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security in collaborazione con il World Economic Forum e la Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation hanno ospitato l'Evento 201, un esercizio di pandemia di alto livello.

Questo il link dell'evento.
https://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/

Questo è il piano stilato a livello nazionale, seguendo le indicazioni OMS del 2005 in aggiornamento a quelle del 2002.
Sui tavoli da...facciamo gennaio 2006?

http://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_pubblicazioni_501_allegato.pdf

Ci siamo trovati a non avere DPI per i medici sanitari, e non parliamo della popolazione, nel 2020.
(per citare solo la punta dell'iceberg)

Mi fermo con le condivisioni.
Ma già solo questo fa riflettere, non pensi?

Ad avere voglia, c'è parecchio materiale per approfondire la questione.
E farsi qualche idea che non si limiti a "quanto è cattivo questo o quello" "quanto desidero che tutto questo finisca".

La scienza aveva previsto. E aveva anche dato suggerimenti per predisporre. Inascoltati.
Per vari interessi.
E per incredulità (quel "a me non succederà, succede a loro")

La scienza prevede.
Su dati, non su profezie.
La scienza funziona per errori.
Ma questo non significa che sia alchimia.

Se i figli dei nostri figli non impareranno prima di tutto a vivere la scienza come qualcosa a cui dar fiducia assumendo che non sempre è possibile comprendere intuitivamente, se non impareranno che assumere e adattarsi non è "eh vabbè...io la faccio questa cosa, ma non sono d'accordo e uff e riuff", se non impareranno un pensiero critico basato su conoscenze e sulla distinzione fra opinione personale e professionale, la scienza non potrà fare poi molto.
Se non individuare terapie. E vaccini.
Che in ogni caso è molto rispetto a quando mia nonna non aveva neppure l'antibiotico o l'antidolorifico per il mal di denti.

Non pensi?

E' più chiaro cosa sta dietro il gioco del corsetto, della mascherina, del pensare una casa organizzata per non essere impreparati?
Che è poi la stessa cosa che sta dietro il profumo.

Ossia il nutrimento della capacità di non perder la propria essenza, il proprio senso del bello, la propria sessualità, la cura di CHI SI E' anche e nonostante si sia nel mezzo di una cazzo di pandemia a cui sembra non esserci risposta chiara.
In modo leggero. Scanzonato.
MA.
Stando ben immersi nella realtà - che comprende la scientificità - e non spostandosi nel desiderio di una diversa realtà. (che altro non è che cercare il futuro nel passato)

Portandoci dentro la propria creatività, la propria immaginazione, i propri territori.
La creatività è un viaggio che non parte dai desideri.
Ma parte da una analisi della realtà e usa il desiderio di vita o di morte, che in fondo son la stessa medaglia, per trasformare, rovesciare, a volte pure pervertire.
Non è un vomito emozionale.
E' frutto piuttosto di analisi ed elaborazione. Lucida. E intenzionale.

Gioco con la distopia, perchè quel che stiam vivendo è distopico.

Se fosse romantico, probabilmente mi sarei studiata un costume con cappellino da unicorno rosa*** e modi per infiocchettare il cazzo 

Scienza e magia (=creatività e personalizzazione) che giocano insieme.
In buona sostanza.
Alleate nella gestione di una crisi. E nel nutrire resilienza (=cura del benessere psichico, ossia riduzione di ansia, senso di impotenza, nutrimento del senso di autoefficacia - Bandura è interessante a riguardo - ).

Saranno pronti i figli che verranno?

Se si comporteranno come ci siamo comportati noi, no.
Non saranno pronti.
Come non lo siamo stati noi, pur avendo le informazioni per esserlo almeno in parte.

*L'intelligenza umana è caratterizzata dalla capacità di adattamento.
Che non è fare perchè mi han detto di fare.
Ma fare perchè ho compreso che è quel che (mi) serve fare.*


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

***...l'unicorno rosa...
i fiocchetti al cazzo qui non si può.







preparazione alla pandemia romantica.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Nel tuo post, tu volevi rilanciare sugli optional dell'automobile per la sanificazione. Però hai scritto san*t*ificazione. Scherzavo sull'ipotesi che se esistesse tale accessorio, per il paese folk-cattolico che siamo, andrebbe a ruba.
> 
> 
> 
> Il neretto. Io non auspico che questo precedente abbia ripercussioni irreversibili sul piano della salute pubblica (che include anche la prevenzione, dunque in questo momento le mascherine e tutto il resto), ma in molti ambiti costituirà un punto di svolta obbligato. Non si tornerà indietro sul piano organizzativo, e non si potrà farlo su quello strutturale, in termini sociali. Detto questo, non è che ho qualcosa contro i nonni e i bambini al parco. Ma quello di questi mesi è un Evento, di quelli che la storia ricorda a volte come picchi di un periodo di cambiamento (oggi necessariamente anche dal punto di vista tecnologico). Come per certi aspetti è stato l'11/09. Immagino succederà qualcosa di simile anche quando si aggraverà la questione climatica.


E chi ha mai negato che sia un momento che ricorderemo per sempre come evento eccezionale 
Ma appunto lo ricorderemo. Non penso che hai qualcosa contro i nonni e i nipoti ma siamo partiti con un discorso secondo me molto più “estremista” di quello che fai ora. Hai descritto certe “mancanze” per te non fossero mancanze e che soprattutto in questa situazione ci stavi bene. Stupendoti quasi in maniera negativa di chi invece vedeva la sua vita “derubata” di una parte importante 
Scusa ma secondo me aggiusti un po’ il tiro. 
Quando io ho scritto che spero di tornare presto alla vita di prima sembrava fossi una pazza che credeva agli asini che volano. 
per me da lunedì sarà un grande passo avanti verso il riappropriarsi della propria vita, per ora con accorgimenti che spero presto potremo abbandonare
In qualche discorso fatto qui sembrava una cosa impossibile e chi ci sperava E desiderasse arrivare a questo momento un pazzo che non aveva capito quanto stava accadendo.
Non credo che chi come me si è organizzato con parrucchiere estetista e amici a partire dal prossimo lunedì sia uno sciagurato ma uno realista che appunto riparte e soprattutto non vedeva l’ora di farlo.


----------



## bettypage (17 Maggio 2020)

Se anche una minima parte di quanto dice il virologo Wain-Hobson fosse vero avrei più paura della scienza che dei virus




Spero siano cazzate.


----------



## stany (17 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ***...l'unicorno rosa...
> i fiocchetti al cazzo qui non si può.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E chi ha mai negato che sia un momento che ricorderemo per sempre come evento eccezionale


Io lo capisco che la tue preoccupazioni immediate sono il parrucchiere e l'aperitivo, ed è assolutamente legittimo. Ma o sei nata dopo 2001, o hai la memoria brevissima, o il cervello brasato se non sai o ricordi o realizzi come quell'evento ha modificato la società occidentale, con conseguenze permanenti in alcuni ambiti politici, sociali ed economici (soprattutto se vivi negli USA). Se non te ne sei mai accorta, non so che farci. Magari tra una mesh e un'extension potresti cercare su internet quali cambiamenti abbiano modificato per sempre il modo in cui prendi un aereo, ad esempio, o custodisci un'informazione elettronica, o come si siano evolute a partire da quell'evento l'industria bellica e le tecnologie di sorveglianza, ecc.

La stessa cosa succederà dopo questa batosta. Questa volta la sicurezza sarà rimisurata in termici igienici e sanitari, e lo standard percepito e adottato muterà in tal senso. Mascherina o non mascherina.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io lo capisco che la tue preoccupazioni immediate sono il parrucchiere e l'aperitivo, ed è assolutamente legittimo. Ma o sei nata dopo 2001, o hai la memoria brevissima, o il cervello brasato se non sai o ricordi o realizzi come quell'evento ha modificato la società occidentale, con conseguenze permanenti in alcuni ambiti politici, sociali ed economici (soprattutto se vivi negli USA). Se non te ne sei mai accorta, non so che farci. Magari tra una mesh e un'extension potresti cercare su internet quali cambiamenti abbiano modificato per sempre il modo in cui prendi un aereo, ad esempio, o custodisci un'informazione elettronica, o come si siano evolute a partire da quell'evento l'industria bellica e le tecnologie di sorveglianza, ecc.
> 
> La stessa cosa succederà dopo questa batosta. Questa volta la sicurezza sarà rimisurata in termici igienici e sanitari, e lo standard percepito e adottato muterà in tal senso. Mascherina o non mascherina.


Ecco altra dimostrazione di non confronto e di porsi con superiorità 
Vedi che non ha senso?
Sono le mie priorità di questa settimana, certo. E lo sono per 3/4 della popolazione italiana. E non perché siamo deficienti ma perché appunto torniamo a vivere e socializzare. Questo non esclude la preoccupazione per il domani. Ci saranno cambiamenti? Ci adatteremo come ci si è adattati a tutto. 
Non è che Non vedere  l’ora di abbracciare i miei amici o avere i capelli in ordine esclude il pensiero del futuro. Non ci rimurgino. Vivo e vedo che accada.esattamente come dopo l’11 settembre. Sono cambiate molte cose ci siamo adattati. Fine.


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 9335


per la verità pensavo a qualcosa di meno "statico" e senza podio...

ma diciamo che ci può anche stare dai!!

le mie immagini di cazzi infiocchettati potrebbero stare solo su maremma maiala (e ho dubbi pure per quel lì) 

grazie!


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono le mie priorità di questa settimana, certo. E lo sono per 3/4 della popolazione italiana.


Esatto. Speriamo bene...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Esatto. Speriamo bene...


Cvd 
incredibile che poi sia tu che parli di mancanza di confronto


----------



## Marjanna (17 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> _Boh a me sembra che parliamo della situazione che stiamo vivendo e di cosa pensiamo del dopo. E qui non siamo in accordo. Se ci si confronta senza pensare che l’altro sia un’idiota possono uscire spunti interessanti, se ci si mette in una posizione di superiorità
> Io non penso che @ipazia o tu o chi prende certo provvedimenti o vive questa cosa in un modo diverso dal mio sia meno intelligente di me. Al massimo penso che siate pazzi  e non potrei convivere con chi vive come voi. Ma cavoli vostri, sereni voi sereni tutti
> Ho percepito invece questo da parte vostra. Tutti scemi incoscienti e sprovveduti quelli che non hanno modificato in maniera rilevante la propria vita. A parte che per me già usare mascherine non uscire non vedere gli amici è modificare pesantemente la mia vita_
> ps: perché ho scritto in corsivo ?


Forse Nocciola ti fai voce di un gruppo di persone che non rappresenti (che mancano in questo forum, o almeno non si esprimono).
A grandi linee -non ho letto ogni tuo intervento- tu dici ho rispettato le linee guida imposte, continuo a farlo per quanto mi è consentito. Infatti ora vedi amici e parenti, ma non stai facendo nulla che non ti sia consentito. Se non ci fossero le linee guida e le multe ti sentiresti libera di farne a meno.

Quello che ho notato è che c'è tutto un filone di persone che fa una somma di notizie tipo:


+




+





Mi fermo qui per non intasare la pagina, ma è veramente una valanga.
Morale: il virus non esiste, è un complotto, una dittatura, voglio farci morire tutti.
La prossima fase di riapertura locali, parrucchiere, tanto richiesta con cori di "abbiamo tutti gli ausili fateci riaprire", la fase proclamata come convivenza con il virus, ha già pronte tutte le carte per non essere accettata e vissuta con serenità, e per non essere rispettata appena si può. 
Io mi chiedo quanti si siano buttati -non è un termine a caso- in queste tesi per problemi reali e concreti creati dal costo di ausili e di linee guida che non permettono entrate come pre-emergenza e quanti si siano buttati a caso, come riflesso della mala gestione del governo o di paure personali.
Quindi da una parte è una dittatura perchè ci sono le multe, non si può fare quel che si vuole, dall'altra parte ora che ho maggiore possibilità di movimento rispetterò solo se mi trovo controllato.
Speriamo abbia ragione chi SA che non ci saranno nuovi contagi, che al massimo morirà chi deve morire e si ammalerà chi si deve ammalare perchè debole (e ovviamente non saranno loro).

Il mio timore è che chi presenterà linee di febbre senza stare tanto male non lo dichiarerà (altrimenti ti rompono le scatole e ti chiudono in casa un mese o più), percui sotto questo aspetto mi rassenera l'obbligo di controllo delle temperature in molti settori.
Non vorrei che la voglia di tornare alla vita pre virus il prima possibile sia la corsa per prolungare l'agonia.


----------



## Martes (17 Maggio 2020)

Non se ne può più di questa divisione in fazioni: ma davvero non se ne esce?
E chi ha "capito tutto" continua a rimestare, ma perché? 

Il paragone coi testimoni di Geova è calzante...

Se devo dirla tutta, per molti versi la penso come chi qui si è messo sull'Olimpo ma taccio, perché un conto è avere un pensiero e modulare in base a ciò le proprie azioni, un altro è trattare da beoti o da poveri dannati chi ha sensibilità e bisogni differenti dai miei.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non se ne può più di questa divisione in fazioni: ma davvero non se ne esce?
> E chi ha "capito tutto" continua a rimestare, ma perché?
> 
> Il paragone coi testimoni di Geova è calzante...
> ...


Infatti il problema si questo forum è stato questo
Io rispetto le idee di chi la pensa diversamente da me. Ma non lo tratto da scemo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse Nocciola ti fai voce di un gruppo .......


Io parlo per me e non mi faccio portavoce di nessuno
Certo conosco e ho amici che hanno la mia stessa visione ma ognuno parla per se
Io non penso che il virus non esiste. L’ho contratto, sono stata in ospedale due gg e ho visto altre persone malate 
Vero anche che mi attengo a certe decisioni perché rincorrerei in provvedimenti ,questo non vuol dire che non avrei delle attenzioni diverse da quelle che avevo prima. Vero anche che ho trovato eccessive molte delle misure prese.


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

I beoti son vettori.
(al pari di chi beota non è).


----------



## Martes (17 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> I beoti son vettori.


Chi si comporta realmente in modo da mettere a rischio gli altri lo è (vettore) non chi esprime sensibilità e bisogni differenti dai miei


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Chi si comporta realmente in modo da mettere a rischio gli altri lo è (vettore) non chi esprime sensibilità e bisogni differenti dai miei


No.

Tutti siam vettori.
Pure io e te.

I bisogni e le sensibilità sono ad un altro livello.
Se ne può discutere.

*Ma non aggiunge e non toglie nulla al fatto che vivendo in società le azioni di ognuno non possono essere considerate solo alla luce di bisogni e sensibilità individuali perché siamo obbligatoriamente interconnessi*

Il tuo discorso mi fa venire in mente delle maestre con cui ho purtroppo avuto a che fare che non dicevano ad una bambina cieca che era cieca e che gli altri ci vedevano per paura di offenderla.
Risultato?

La bambina rifiutava la dattilobraille.
E sai perché?

Perché siccome non sentiva altre dattilo intorno a lei che ticchettavano riteneva una ingiustizia dover esser l'unica a lavorare.
E con le informazioni che le avevano dato, aveva ragione lei.

E le beote si chiedevano pure come mai so rifiutasse...e ci han speso pure soldi pubblici per la beotaggine.

Costa la beotaggine.

Apparentemente i suoi bisogni erano tutelati.

Ecco. È tutto qui.

E fra l'altro.
Io sono una beota in economia.
Mica mi offendo se mi dicono che non so un cazzo.
È vero.
Mi taccio e imparo da chi ne sa più di me.
Se ci riesco, perché sono limitata in quel modo del pensiero.

E ho il buon gusto di non pretendere di eleggere il mio bisogno di comprensione (dei miei bisogni e della mia sensibilità) a dato della discussione.
Semmai rido del mio essere beota.


----------



## Martes (17 Maggio 2020)

Ti 


ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Tutti siam vettori.
> Pure io e te.
> ...


Ti ricorderò chi vuoi ma non tutelo, apparentemente o meno, nessuno.

Solo che come penso tu abbia il diritto di imballare il forum con decine di messaggi ridondanti perché a quanto pare è un tuo bisogno, così credo che @Nocciola abbia il diritto di dire che fa fatica a vivere questa situazione... e io ho il diritto di dire che mi sono rotta le palle di questa ridicola guerra delle fazioni.

E non ho intenzione di continuarla.


----------



## isabel (17 Maggio 2020)

@giorgiocan, rispetto alla domanda con cui titoli il thread, direi che la risposta sia "no", a livello individuale, politico, economico, lavorativo.
No.


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ti
> 
> 
> Ti ricorderò chi vuoi ma non tutelo, apparentemente o meno, nessuno.
> ...




Sai tu quel che fai, io non ho problemi ad interloquire apertamente (se non mi si vomita addosso) 


Altrettanto serenamente accetto la tua chiusura.  

Son contenta tu sia riuscita ad esprimerti apertamente, per un momento.
Buon rientro.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> @giorgiocan, rispetto alla domanda con cui titoli il thread, direi che la risposta sia "no", a livello individuale, politico, economico, lavorativo.
> No.


Un po' più di prima si


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2020)

Mi è partito il tred. Non si passa da eventi così  tragici senza che non se ne possa trarre insegnamento.


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Mi è partito il tred. Non si passa da eventi così  tragici senza che non se ne possa trarre insegnamento.


Tu dici?

Aprendo per un momento all'emotivita, io son delusa dalla gente.

Generalmente. 
Ci sono piacevoli sorprese anche, di sollievo. 
Ma l'emozione prevalente è delusione.

Poi so che son cazzi miei e ritorno alla razionalità


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> 
> Aprendo per un momento all'emotivita, *io son delusa dalla gente.*
> 
> ...


 dicevo giorni fa che se mi guardo in giro vedo persone attente e consapevoli; non so quanto questo faccia campione ma è così.poi noi qui ci stavamo riprendendo dalla caduta del ponte e siamo caduti in un baratro ancor più grande; nonostante tutto vogliamo ricominciare su basi concrete . sarà che ho proprio voglia io di cercare qualcosa di positivo (se lo cerchi lo trovi) per ricominciare .poi, sai, la gente siamo anche noi, sicché...


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se avessi letto/compreso ciò che ho scritto nelle scorse settimane sapresti che:
> 
> a parte un paio di settimane di smart working da casa, mentre si ristrutturavano gli uffici - parliamo di circa 1000 persone solo in Italia - per lavorare in sicurezza, non ho mancato un giorno di lavoro dall'inizio dell'anno
> le mie consuetudini non sono cambiate di una virgola, se non per l'indossare la mascherina e consumare il mio pranzo in auto invece che in mensa (ci ho scritto anche un post)
> ...


appunto non hai cambiato molto le tue abitudini perchè per tua stessa ammissione sei un asociale.  quindi per te non è stato strano mettere la mascherina o usare il gel mani.

e no, il tuo lavoro non ti rende più edotto.   o meglio non sei più edotto di chi lavora alla Chiesi o all'Angelini e soprattutto non hai il polso della situazione reale delle persone.

quindi non sei in grado di affrontare il discorso nè di rispondere correttamente alle domande che ti si fanno.

il post che hai scritto infatti dimostra che tu NON SAI se le aziende diverse dalla tua (che essendo nel settore, attuava già di suo delle procedure specifiche, non comparabili con ad esempio un'azienda metalmeccanica o tessile generica) si stiano attrezzando solo perchè devono farlo per lavorare oppure perchè credono che sia giusto farlo in sè.

insomma, non sei attendibile.


----------



## spleen (17 Maggio 2020)

Secondo me, parlando in generale, non è che questo evento sia significativo in particolar modo per i nostri cambiamenti di abitudini o di comportamenti sociali, lo è e lo dovrebbe essere in particolar modo per la nostra visione di fondo, per la nostra filosofia di vita.
Quello che ci aspetta, al di là delle mascherine, delle abitudini diverse, del distanziamento sociale, e via dicendo è l'aspetto diremmo macroscopico, quello che accadrà dentro alle persone invece sarà significativo.


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me, parlando in generale, non è che questo evento sia significativo in particolar modo per i nostri cambiamenti di abitudini o di comportamenti sociali, lo è e lo dovrebbe essere in particolar modo per la nostra visione di fondo, per la nostra filosofia di vita.
> Quello che ci aspetta, al di là delle mascherine, delle abitudini diverse, del distanziamento sociale, e via dicendo è l'aspetto diremmo macroscopico, quello che accadrà dentro alle persone invece sarà significativo.


infatti la prima considerazione è che la globalizzazione è finita.   e questo cambierà molto le vite delle persone, almeno per come siamo vissuti negli ultimi 20 anni circa.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma, non sei attendibile.


E' godibile come, per tua deformazione professionale nonchè vena sofistica, tu riduca la cosa a "chi ha ragione" e a "di chi è l'ultima parola". Ma a me non interessa tanto questo, e non credo che tu od io cambieremo opinione dopo questo thread, o dormiremo male perchè non abbiamo convinto l'altro. Questo thread poneva una domanda. Io ho condiviso qualche spunto che mi sembra di semplice buon senso, o comunque utile a dare una linea alla discussione, che voleva misurare i fatti e le informazioni (parziali, ovvio che anche nel settore non esiste la sfera di cristallo) che abbiamo a disposizione. Ed è un fatto che le uniche persone ad aver dato una risposta in topic sono isabel e spleen dal loro punto di vista personale, e ipazia per quanto riguarda il suo ambito professionale. Fine.


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> dicevo giorni fa che se mi guardo in giro vedo persone attente e consapevoli; non so quanto questo faccia campione ma è così.poi noi qui ci stavamo riprendendo dalla caduta del ponte e siamo caduti in un baratro ancor più grande; nonostante tutto vogliamo ricominciare su basi concrete . sarà che ho proprio voglia io di cercare qualcosa di positivo (se lo cerchi lo trovi) per ricominciare .poi, sai, la gente siamo anche noi, sicché...


Nel mio piccolo stiam facendo cose grandiose Minerva. Entusiasmanti. 
Nel mio piccolo siam riusciti a riattivare progetti tutelando partite iva.
Potrei farti un lungo elenco di cose che silenziosamente nel piccolo stanno funzionando.

MA non fa testo.
E' consolante. Per una come me che ha bisogno di fare concretamente.
Che ha bisogno di occuparsi delle cose. Di trovarci dentro una seppur momentanea quadra.

Emotivamente mi rinfranca.

Non solo per l'impatto emotivo del fare, anche per i risultati concreti.

Questo è il sollievo.

La gente resta deludente.
Aggrappata strenuamente alle condizioni che han portato a questa situazione.
Non leggo a livello generale riflessioni che discutano il percorso che ha portato qui.
E non leggo il desiderio di ridiscutere quelle condizioni. Anzi...

Non parlo del covid.
Che è un detonatore.

Parlo dello stile di vita occidentale. Del nostro stile di vita.
Parlo della distribuzione delle risorse e dello sfruttamento delle risorse.

Dall'alto non mi aspetto nulla da decenni.
Anzi, sono piuttosto sospettosa visto che anche in questo momento ci stan trattando come carne da macello a cui dare la crocchetta ogni tanto per tener buoni.
Uno dei motivi per cui studio è proprio che non mi fido e se proprio devo prenderlo a culo, almeno decido la posizione.

Mi delude che la gente resti buona a farsi dare la crocchetta e a fare il seduto.
Che si metta a 90 ma lamentandosi...eh beh.

Poi tiro dritta e ci trovo il positivo come dici.
Se non ce lo trovassi, non potrei ridere e giocare come faccio.

E continuo a fare, a studiare, a informarmi.
A render la mia vita sostenibile innanzitutto per me.
E poi per chi sta con me.

*In tutto questo Minerva, per quanto mi riguarda, la delusione più grande è che la conoscenza acquisita venga equiparata all'opinione dettata dall'emotività e si faccia il giochetto dell'offesa invece che confrontarsi con la propria non conoscenza.
E' triste leggere in giro messaggi che non hanno neppure una grammatica che pretenderebbero di equipararsi in una discussione su un argomento specifico che richiede conoscenza, studio, preparazione. E' triste e grottesco. *

Che si sposti la questione in un ordine morale di superiorità o inferiorità della persona senza riuscire a rimanere all'informazione.
Proiettando sull'altro i propri dubbi sulla propria intelligenza e trasformandoli in offese ricevute. 

Non mi riferisco solo al forum eh, è un giochetto diffuso questo, lo ritrovo in parecchi ambiti.
Masochistico fra l'altro, ma tant'è.

E, se un tempo mi faceva una certa tenerezza, da persone adulte mi aspetto la capacità di dire "minchia, non so un cazzo di questa cosa. Spetta che mi informo".
Se non lo sanno fare...non è che ad un adulto gliela insegni sta cosa eh. Non la sa fare punto e basta. Pagherà le conseguenze.
(peccato ricadano anche sul resto della società però).

Se parlo di economia, uso questo ambito perchè sono limitata e qualunque discorso a riguardo con me richiede all'interlocutore la pazienza di spiegarmi le cose come ad una bambina di 2 anni, io mi metto nella posizione della bambina di 2 anni perchè so che non so un cazzo.
*Perchè so che le mie sono opinioni basate solo sulla mia percezione del mondo, sulla mia esperienza personale, ma non sostenute da competenze di analisi e da informazione e formazione attendibile. Lo so. 
Non è che mi metto a battere i piedini in terra e ad offendermi perchè l'altro, esponendomi le sue conoscenze, mi fa percepire la mia ignoranza.
Non è che siccome l'altro ne sa più di me è uno stronzo perchè io sono ignorante. La mia ignoranza è una mia responsabilità. E non ci chiedo sopra lo sconto emotività e comprensione. *

Sono riuscita a spiegare il nucleo della delusione?

In queste condizioni...se devo essere sincera, mi spiace davvero molto per i ragazzi.

Ieri ero fuori per fare commissioni...i bambinetti erano a giro con le loro belle mascherine, alcuni li conosco e mi han fermata per raccontarmi come va. Mi ha raccontato della scoperta della mascherina, del gioco, delle curiosità.
Mi han chiesto quanto tempo ci vorrà ancora. Mi hanno bombardata di domande. Tenendo la loro bella distanza.
Una che parla a gesti mi ha fatto il segno dell'abbraccio. Mi ha commosso. Le ho spiegato che lo prendevo e lo avrei tenuto con me al sicuro il suo abbraccio. Che la abbracciavo anche io stretta ma da lontano. Le ho chiesto di chiudere gli occhi e andare a cercarlo quell'abbraccio e di averne cura pure lei. Sorrideva.

Han capito bene questi la situazione.

Erano preoccupati.
Alcuni erano preoccupati per i genitori che escono per lavorare.
Li ho invitati a parlare con la mamma e con il papà. A chiedere.

Sono bambini per la puttana.
E se devo esser sincera mi sembrano ben più consapevoli di parecchi adulti.

Mi dispiace parecchio per loro. Veramente tanto.
Che mondo di merda che si trovano in eredità.

Questa è la delusione emotiva.

Poi torno alla pragmatica e mi occupo di quel che posso al meglio di me studiando e discutendo e rompendo i coglioni e discutendo ancora.
E' l'eredità che posso lasciare io.

Ma mi chiedo se gli adulti si chiedano cosa stanno consegnando ai loro figli e ai figli dei loro figli.


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' godibile come, per tua deformazione professionale nonchè vena sofistica, tu riduca la cosa a "chi ha ragione" e a "di chi è l'ultima parola". Ma a me non interessa tanto questo, e non credo che tu od io cambieremo opinione dopo questo thread, o dormiremo male perchè non abbiamo convinto l'altro. Questo thread poneva una domanda. Io ho condiviso qualche spunto che mi sembra di semplice buon senso, o comunque utile a dare una linea alla discussione, che voleva misurare i fatti e le informazioni (parziali, ovvio che anche nel settore non esiste la sfera di cristallo) che abbiamo a disposizione. Ed è un fatto che le uniche persone ad aver dato una risposta in topic sono isabel e spleen dal loro punto di vista personale, e ipazia per quanto riguarda il suo ambito professionale. Fine.


in realtà la risposta te l'abbiamo data tutti e più o meno tutti ti abbiamo detto che no, non ci saranno sostanziali cambiamenti nella vita e nelle abitudini delle persone.

quello su cui sei saltato in aria è il fatto che ti si è fatto notare che non sempre hai compreso il contenuto delle risposte.

non ho mai pensato infatti di farti cambiare idea, ma solo di spostare di qualche grado l'obbiettivo del tuo telescopio, raccontandoti del perchè il tuo punto di vista non può che essere parziale e legato alla tua esperienza di vita e di lavoro.


----------



## spleen (17 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti la prima considerazione è che la globalizzazione è finita.   e questo cambierà molto le vite delle persone, almeno per come siamo vissuti negli ultimi 20 anni circa.


Più che finita seguirà altre strade. Quella economica non lo è ancora.


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Più che finita seguirà altre strade. Quella economica non lo è ancora.


mah sai in realtà il mondo è sempre stato globale, quello che è cambiato nel tempo è la velocità degli spostamenti, Marco Polo per andare in Cina ci ha messo degli anni, oggi per andare a Wuhan ci metti quanto, 12 ore?

la cosa ha dato a qualche mente debole l'illusione che non servissero più i confini.  la realtà è che i confini ci sono e ci saranno.  

per questo dico che non il Covid, che eventualmente ed al massimo è una concausa, ma la consapevolezza che l'illusione che i confini non servono è morta, come è morta l'UE, che potrà davvero cambiare la vita delle persone


----------



## spleen (17 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah sai in realtà il mondo è sempre stato globale, quello che è cambiato nel tempo è la velocità degli spostamenti, Marco Polo per andare in Cina ci ha messo degli anni, oggi per andare a Wuhan ci metti quanto, 12 ore?
> 
> la cosa ha dato a qualche mente debole l'illusione che non servissero più i confini.  la realtà è che i confini ci sono e ci saranno.
> 
> per questo dico che non il Covid, che eventualmente ed al massimo è una concausa, ma la consapevolezza che l'illusione che i confini non servono è morta, come è morta l'UE, che potrà davvero cambiare la vita delle persone


Ecco, ad esempio a me non ha mai sfiorato l'idea del mondo globalizzato in assenza dei confini, perchè lo capisce anche un idiota che se hai a che fare con una feroce dittatura ( e quella cinese, lo è ) il confine più che fisico è politico.
Non ho mai avuto, come tante anime belle, la percezione che la globalizzazione fosse una opportunità, o meglio, per le multinazionali sicuramente sì, per una quantità di gente comune che si è dovuta scontrare con il dumping e con il protezionismo a senso unico no di certo.
Quando dico che assumerà altre forme comunque non sto facendo vuota demagogia, lo penso sul serio.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E chi ha mai negato che sia un momento che ricorderemo per sempre come evento eccezionale
> Ma appunto lo ricorderemo. Non penso che hai qualcosa contro i nonni e i nipoti ma siamo partiti con un discorso secondo me molto più “estremista” di quello che fai ora. Hai descritto certe “mancanze” per te non fossero mancanze e che soprattutto in questa situazione ci stavi bene. Stupendoti quasi in maniera negativa di chi invece vedeva la sua vita “derubata” di una parte importante
> Scusa ma secondo me aggiusti un po’ il tiro.
> Quando io ho scritto che spero di tornare presto alla vita di prima sembrava fossi una pazza che credeva agli asini che volano.
> ...


Soprattutto c'è, da parte di tante categorie, il disperato bisogno di soccorso in questo senso, e il soccorso deve e può partire dal singolo cittadino

Con tutte le precauzioni del caso, ma adesso chi può spendere un euro verso certe categorie, lo spenda! 

È.. Può essere un gesto di fattiva solidarietà da domani, anche andare al ristorante, o a far colazione al bar, anche se non ci si andava nemmeno prima. 

O farsi fare il servizio fotografico per il 25esimo di matrimonio, anche se le foto ci si facevano da soli anche prima 

Usando ogni precauzione ovviamente..


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, ad esempio a me non ha mai sfiorato l'idea del mondo globalizzato in assenza dei confini, perchè lo capisce anche un idiota che se hai a che fare con una feroce dittatura ( e quella cinese, lo è ) il confine più che fisico è politico.
> Non ho mai avuto, come tante anime belle, la percezione che la globalizzazione fosse una opportunità, o meglio, per le multinazionali sicuramente sì, per una quantità di gente comune che si è dovuta scontrare con il dumping e con il protezionismo a senso unico no di certo.
> Quando dico che assumerà altre forme comunque non sto facendo vuota demagogia, lo penso sul serio.


è probabile.   diciamo che sarà una globalizzazione col cappuccetto


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Soprattutto c'è, da parte di tante categorie, il disperato bisogno di soccorso in questo senso, e il soccorso deve e può partire dal singolo cittadino
> 
> Con tutte le precauzioni del caso, ma adesso chi può spendere un euro verso certe categorie, lo spenda!
> 
> ...


Anche  questo è un buon modo di ripartire consapevolmente. Sulle foto che si fanno da soli,se permetti vale anche per l'impianto idraulico o la pizza. Il professionista è un'altra cosa ...impariamo a capirlo


----------



## isabel (17 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Un po' più di prima si


Rispetto a prima credo che, da un punto di vista individuale, si sia capito che "esiste la possibilità" che esistano eventi che possono condizionarci.
Che è una cosa che era evidente anche prima.
A me pare un risultato davvero scarso.
Gli spunti di riflessione potevano essere molteplici e credo che "sopra di noi" lo saranno.
Peccato che individualmente si sentano più lamentele che "illuminazioni".

Politicamente il messaggio mi sembra ormai un "si salvi chi può" e non mi pare un grosso indice di prontezza ma in un certo senso lo trovo naturale.

Lavorativamente devo dire che ho una visione piuttosto parziale.
In alcuni settori della società per cui lavoro i DPI sono un default: senza non si esce.
E ci sono diversi piani di assistenza sanitaria attivi e dai primi di marzo ce ne è solo uno di più.
Quindi non so, dovessi basarmi solo sulla mia esperienza ti direi (ma te lo avrei detto anche 5 anni fa) che nel mondo del lavoro in Italia c'è un'altissima attenzione sulla salute del personale.
Però non so come funzioni nelle piccole società o nel mondo del commercio, se determinati protocolli siano sostenibili o meno, non so se mi spiego.
Da quel che sento in giro...direi di no.

Quel "Un po' più di prima", che trovo anche condivisibile, per me è "No" non "Quasi sì".
Questo intendevo dire. Spero di essere stata meno lapidaria e più chiara. 

Dimenticavo. Ho letto che diventerai nonna. Bello. Buon viaggio


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo stiam facendo cose grandiose Minerva. Entusiasmanti.
> Nel mio piccolo siam riusciti a riattivare progetti tutelando partite iva.
> Potrei farti un lungo elenco di cose che silenziosamente nel piccolo stanno funzionando.
> 
> ...


Sono convinta anche io che la consapevolezza della non conoscenza ci possa far crescere . E nei momenti di necessità chi ne  sa di più deve armarsi di buona volontà e pazienza per divulgare e accrescere il numero in  positivo delle persone che aprono la mente.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Rispetto a prima credo che, da un punto di vista individuale, si sia capito che "esiste la possibilità" che esistano eventi che possono condizionarci.
> Che è una cosa che era evidente anche prima.
> A me pare un risultato davvero scarso.
> Gli spunti di riflessione potevano essere molteplici e credo che "sopra di noi" lo saranno.
> ...


Io lavoro in una multinazionale 
Se fosse uscita l’usl ci avrebbe fatto chiudere ma ovviamente non è mai Uscita 
Ora il rientro di tutti con le misure di distanziamento ecc ecc é praticamente impossibile e quindi continuiamo con lo Smart working io credo per tutta l’estate


----------



## Martes (17 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Soprattutto c'è, da parte di tante categorie, il disperato bisogno di soccorso in questo senso, e il soccorso deve e può partire dal singolo cittadino
> 
> Con tutte le precauzioni del caso, ma adesso chi può spendere un euro verso certe categorie, lo spenda!
> 
> ...


E quando riapriranno gli spostamenti tra regioni anche gli appartamenti dayuse, sempre per solidarietà a categorie in crisi ovviamente


----------



## isabel (17 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io lavoro in una multinazionale
> Se fosse uscita l’usl ci avrebbe fatto chiudere ma ovviamente non è mai Uscita
> Ora il rientro di tutti con le misure di distanziamento ecc ecc é praticamente impossibile e quindi continuiamo con lo Smart working io credo per tutta l’estate


Eh, appunto.
Multinazionali e grandi società credo seguano protocolli sanitari da tempo.
Chiaramente il livello di attenzione dipende dai settori.
In alcuni settori dove opera la mia società lo smart working non può esistere e il covid è solo "uno" dei rischi, uno nuovo.
Non il più pericoloso a dire il vero. Neppure in questo periodo di pandemia. 
Ma l'Italia, per quanto ne so (e ne so poco, quindi sono certa che molti potrebbero parlare con più competenza di me) ha una prevalenza di PMI e commercio.
E in quegli ambiti, sentendo amici, la situazione è piuttosto "confusa".
Si aspetta, si usa cassa in deroga...insomma si spera che tutto rientri.
E questo cozza un po' con la pronta risposta ad una "prossima volta", secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E quando riapriranno gli spostamenti tra regioni anche gli appartamenti dayuse, sempre per solidarietà a categorie in crisi ovviamente


La solidarietà serve...


----------



## isabel (17 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Sono convinta anche io che la consapevolezza della non conoscenza ci possa far crescere . E nei momenti di necessità chi ne  sa di più deve armarsi di buona volontà e pazienza per divulgare e accrescere il numero in  positivo delle persone che aprono la mente.


Io penso che non sia possibile aprire la mente senza che la mente sia già aperta (anche solo uno spiraglio eh).
La buona volontà e una posizione di ascolto sono necessarie anche per chi "ne sa di meno".
Io sono stata e sono spesso tra chi ne sa di meno e so che la pazienza del "docente" è vana senza la corretta posizione del "discente".


----------



## spleen (17 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io penso che non sia possibile aprire la mente senza che la mente sia già aperta (anche solo uno spiraglio eh).
> La buona volontà e una posizione di ascolto sono necessarie anche per chi "ne sa di meno".
> Io sono stata e sono spesso tra chi ne sa di meno e so che la pazienza del "docente" è vana senza la corretta posizione del "discente".


Nessuno educa ed è educato all'ascolto. Tutto oggidì è impostato al confronto, alla volontà di "vittoria" sulle opinioni altrui. Il nerbo dell' idea di società che si sta affermando è ormai da un bel pezzo quello della competizione.
A tutti i livelli.
Purtroppo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io penso che non sia possibile aprire la mente senza che la mente sia già aperta (anche solo uno spiraglio eh).
> La buona volontà e una posizione di ascolto sono necessarie anche per chi "ne sa di meno".
> Io sono stata e sono spesso tra chi ne sa di meno e so che la pazienza del "docente" è vana senza la corretta posizione del "discente".


Per me è fondamentale il saper ascoltare l’altro e rispettare le opinioni di tutti
Cosa rara


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Sono convinta anche io che la consapevolezza della non conoscenza ci possa far crescere . E nei momenti di necessità chi ne  sa di più deve armarsi di buona volontà e pazienza per divulgare e accrescere il numero in  positivo delle persone che aprono la mente.


Non si può obbligare una mente ad aprirsi.
E una mente non si apre da fuori, si apre da dentro.

Quindi prima di tutto dal riconoscimento del proprio non sapere.
*Riconoscere il proprio sapere significa saper distinguere l'esperienza personale dall'esperienza professionale piuttosto che generale.
Senza farne una questione morale all'interno di una discussione.*

Un po' come quello che dicevi....io so fare le foto, ma se le fa un professionista sono foto professionali.
Che io non so fare perchè non sono una professionista che ha investito ore di formazione, errori e correzioni di errori, elaborazioni, confronto con altri professionisti, attitudine etc etc.
Certo che se poi voglio fare la foto al gatto lo so inquadrare il gatto e so fare click.
Ma una foto è un'altra cosa.
E non è che se un fotografo me lo fa notare è uno stronzo che mi sta dando della stupida.  

Io so costruire un muro. Ma non sono un muratore.
Io so coltivare un orto. Ma non sono una contadina.

La differenza fra personale e professionale. O comunque formato a diversi livelli.

Se manca questo sapere, ossia la differenziazione del grado - E NON DEL VALORE - di saperi, non esiste formazione.
Specialmente se si parla di formazione degli adulti.

Se poi si parla di discussioni libere fra adulti...saluti roma.  

La discussione si trasforma semplicemente in "a me è successo questo!!"
E te rispondi "sì, bene, interessante grazie della condivisione. Ma guarda che OLTRE TE sta succedendo questo questo e questo".
E la risposta è "ma A ME è successo questo"...

Capisci bene che è inutile discutere se non si riesce a muovere il passo da un piano personale, in cui diviene personale anche l'attribuzione di intenzioni tratte da percezioni puramente emotive, ad un piano generale in cui si condividono competenze ed esperienze.
E diventa una questione di morale.

Ti assicuro che in ambito formativo la pazienza non la si usa per convincere chi chiede formazione che ha bisogno di formazione.
Semmai lo si fa nel marketing della formazione (cosa di cui neanche se mi pagassero 10000euro al mese mi occuperei).

In ambito formativo ognuno sta al suo posto e si collabora per un obiettivo comune.

I capricci li si tollera alle elementari.
Dagli adulti...caspita...

Un mio supervisore, una volta che arrivammo con tre minuti di ritardo tre, ci disse
"signori, questa consulenza la pagate 300 euro l'ora. Se a voi va bene usare parte di quei 300 euro per finire di bervi il caffè a me non può che fare piacere. Ricordatevelo però".

Non è che ci fece lo sconto comprensione emotiva del fatto che smontavamo da un turno di 12 ore.

E aveva ragione lui.
E noi in torto.

Vero che era lavoro..ma pensa che bello se fosse partita la litania del "ma io sono stanca, ma io ho bisogno del caffè ma io ho bisogno di pisciare".
Sempre 300 euro erano.

Vero che nelle discussioni non si paga. euro..ma il principio è quello.


----------



## ipazia (17 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io penso che non sia possibile aprire la mente senza che la mente sia già aperta (anche solo uno spiraglio eh).
> La buona volontà e una posizione di ascolto sono necessarie anche per chi "ne sa di meno".
> Io sono stata e sono spesso tra chi ne sa di meno e so che la pazienza del "docente" è vana senza la corretta posizione del "discente".


Che piacere rileggerti  

Concordo.

Aggiungo il saper distinguere fra "personale" e "particolare" e fra "particolare" e "generale".

Oltre che considerare l'ascolto nè un atto dovuto nè un diritto acquisito.
E' una affermazione antipatica, ne sono consapevole. E spiacevole.

Ma ho la sensazione che questo considerare tutto dovuto e velocemente fruibile sia un atteggiamento parecchio diffuso.
E che sia uno degli elementi che non consente apprendimento.

Uno degli aspetti poco considerati dell'apprendere è il chiedere di poter apprendere.
Mettersi in quella posizione che nel kung fu per esempio è rappresentata anche fisicamente.
Quando il mio Su to mi mette la cintura nuova io sono in ginocchio e con la testa bassa.
Non è sottomissione, ma riconoscimento. Sereno e offerto serenamente.

Se manca questo atteggiamento interiore, non c'è apprendimento ma, come diceva @spleen, competizione.

Neanche sulla ragione o sul torto, che ci può anche stare se vogliamo.
Competizione di valore personale.

Che porta chi non si sa autoriconoscere valore a mettersi nella posizione dell'offeso spostando fuori insicurezze interne.
E chi si sa autonomamente riconoscersi valore nella posizione di spostarsi per non offendere sapendo benissimo che non dipende da lui l'offesa.


Non so se si capisce 

Nel mio no alla domanda di @giorgiocan c'è anche questa parte di considerazione.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

Sto ascoltando il direttore delle unità  di anestesia e rianimazione del San Raffaele 
Mi sento meno ignorante a meno che non sia ignorante anche lui


----------



## isabel (17 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno educa ed è educato all'ascolto. Tutto oggidì è impostato al confronto, alla volontà di "vittoria" sulle opinioni altrui. Il nerbo dell' idea di società che si sta affermando è ormai da un bel pezzo quello della competizione.
> A tutti i livelli.
> Purtroppo.


Sai, io non demonizzo la competizione.
Ho praticato sport per diversi anni e credo che competere in certi contesti faccia da stimolo e possa addirittura aiutare a "vedersi meglio", provandosi.
Ma la competizione ha un senso all'interno di un "gioco" e di precise regole altrimenti la trovo una cosa, mi spiace dirlo, ma ridicola.
E per questo trovo sfasate e un po' grottesche alcune discussioni (in generale, hai ragione, non qui).

L'idea di alcuni è contrapporsi e prevalere e spesso non ci si accorge che gli assi perdita/vincita, inferiore/superiore sono cose che vivono solo nella testa di chi le rileva.
La cosa che trovo spiacevole è che spesso questa modalità comunicativa (non i contenuti in se', la modalità) possano divenire inibenti...trasformando il discorrere in una sorta di arena paludosa.


----------



## isabel (17 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me è fondamentale il saper ascoltare l’altro e rispettare le opinioni di tutti
> Cosa rara


Mi sembrano aspetti basici ma così legati alla personale sensibilità e alle relazioni che intercorrono tra gli interlocutori che sinceramente non saprei definirli come "valori assoluti".


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Mi sembrano aspetti basici ma così legati alla personale sensibilità e alle relazioni che intercorrono tra gli interlocutori che sinceramente non saprei definirli come "valori assoluti".


No certo sono valori soggettivi. Per me sono alla base di un confronto . 
per altri no


----------



## isabel (17 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No certo sono valori soggettivi. Per me sono alla base di un confronto .
> per altri no


Credo che le condizioni per il confronto non siano solo di natura formale (ascolto e rispetto), occorrono tante altre condizioni sostanziali che spesso, secondo me, parlare di confronto è semplicemente una questione "mal posta".
Quando cadono le condizioni sostanziali si può forse parlare di condivisione e allora sì, ascolto e rispetto potrebbero "bastare" per non perdere il senso di quel che si sta facendo.
Ma bisogna sempre ricordare che ascolto e rispetto in clima di condivisione non portano automaticamente ad "accettazione" o comprensione.
Neppure tra amici.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Credo che le condizioni per il confronto non siano solo di natura formale (ascolto e rispetto), occorrono tante altre condizioni sostanziali che spesso, secondo me, parlare di confronto è semplicemente una questione "mal posta".
> Quando cadono le condizioni sostanziali si può forse parlare di condivisione e allora sì, ascolto e rispetto potrebbero "bastare" per non perdere il senso di quel che si sta facendo.
> Ma bisogna sempre ricordare che ascolto e rispetto in clima di condivisione non portano automaticamente ad "accettazione" o comprensione.
> Neppure tra amici.


Sicuramente non portano a pensare che chi non condivide il nostro pensiero è un deficiente. Io sono in disaccordo con molti amici ma non penso che siano deficienti 
Ho appena fatto un’interessante discussione  sui vaccini con amici. Non la pensiamo allo stesso modo ma dubito che qualcuno abbia pensato che non valesse la pena parlarne o che gli altri erano dei cretini 
Ognuno porta le sue motivazioni in base all’esperienza personale e a quello che ha appreso. Nessuno cerca di far cambiare idea a nessuno ma il rispetto non viene a mancare


----------



## isabel (18 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che piacere rileggerti
> 
> Concordo.
> 
> ...


Grazie 

@ipazia, si capisce benissimo.
Il riconoscimento è saper collocare se' e l'altro.
Richiede che si abbia idea di chi si è, interesse a chi si è.
E interesse genuino verso ciò che è "altro".
Mentre spesso, il bisogno che si nutre nell'interazione è quello di sentirsi validati e non nei contenuti.
I contenuti sono quasi sempre "contingenti", tanto è vero che le dinamiche si reiterano a prescindere dai contenuti.
Parlare di apprendimento è fantascienza.

E reitero la mia risposta al thread.
"No", non siamo pronti.
Mancano le basi di pensiero e la voglia o la spinta a "muoversi".
Chissà se diventare carne da macello ci porterà ad una illuminazione (che di fulmineo non avrebbe un bel niente, ma vabbè) 

Nel grassetto io solitamente tendo a sentirmi usata e più che offendermi tendo ad "accontentare" l'interlocutore giocando; perché tanto, a quel punto, perdo interesse al dialogo...mia madre dice divento un'affabulatrice.


----------



## isabel (18 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente non portano a pensare che chi non condivide il nostro pensiero è un deficiente. Io sono in disaccordo con molti amici ma non penso che siano deficienti
> Ho appena fatto un’interessante discussione  sui vaccini con amici. Non la pensiamo allo stesso modo ma dubito che qualcuno abbia pensato che non valesse la pena parlarne o che gli altri erano dei cretini
> Ognuno porta le sue motivazioni in base all’esperienza personale e a quello che ha appreso. Nessuno cerca di far cambiare idea a nessuno ma il rispetto non viene a mancare


Parlando per me, posso dirti che solitamente, quando mi sento deficiente, è perché "lo sono" davvero.
E mi da molto fastidio quando qualcuno non vuol riconoscere la mia deficienza e mi dice di esprimere un'opinione in ambiti in cui io esprimerei ben che vada un pensiero "ben esposto" (mi capitava anche a scuola questo fatto qui).

Io non so bene che dirti perché, "sentirmi scema", non mi fa sentire meno rispettata dall'interlocutore.
E' un fatto mio che non lego a come l'altro si pone con me rispetto ad una mia opinione espressa o mancante.
Se è vero che sono deficiente (carente) ma interessata alla questione, chiedo e provo ad apprendere (e mi interessa vedere come l'altro si pone rispetto al mio chiedere), se non sono carente la prendo come un'opinione (rispettabile) dell'altro e così sia.


----------



## bettypage (18 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io penso che non sia possibile aprire la mente senza che la mente sia già aperta (anche solo uno spiraglio eh).
> La buona volontà e una posizione di ascolto sono necessarie anche per chi "ne sa di meno".
> Io sono stata e sono spesso tra chi ne sa di meno e so che la pazienza del "docente" è vana senza la corretta posizione del "discente".


Scusami ma entrando nel merito della discussione, chi ha titoli per parlare da docente qui? Perché se la comunità scientifica mondiale ha già un atteggiamento di confronto/scontro mi pare assolutamente presuntuoso supporre di avere qui il detentore del vello d'oro. 
Personalmente sono stata tappata in casa 2 mesi, senza troppi sacrifici, nonostante 2 bimbi piccoli ma con 2000 mq di giardino.
Non mi sono mai sentita in posizione di condannare chi ha sentito il bisogno di farsi una passeggiata. Ho pensato ai single, agli anziani, ai bambini, costretti in bilocali, a chi viveva situazioni di violenza domestica, ai tossici, ai depressi, etc. 
Se non si è compreso che in una società siamo tutti comunità... 
Anche il tabagista si ammala di tumore ai polmoni e occupa posti in terapia intensiva che potrebvero servire a chi ha subito un incidente, dunque che si fa? Si ripete al tabagista che è uno coglione e si esige che smetta per i danni indotti che può causarmi?
Voglio dire che qui non c'è autorevolezza certificata, quindi restiamo sul piano delle opinioni ed ognuno avrà capacità critiche per arricchirsi o meno in uno scambio di punti di vista. 

Poi trovo paradossale che la prima riflessione che questa emergenza dovrebbe portare  è di tipo economico e ambientale. Questo sviluppo non è più sostenibile, abbiamo esaurito le risorse del pianeta, l'azione umana ha plasmato processi geoloci al punto di voler chiamare la nostra era Antropocene e la risposta qual è? Disifettanti a go go, plexiglass, guanti, mascherine, plastica no stop, tutto rigorosamente monouso. Già ampiamente dispersi nell'ambiente. 
Bene ma non benissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Parlando per me, posso dirti che solitamente, quando mi sento deficiente, è perché "lo sono" davvero.
> E mi da molto fastidio quando qualcuno non vuol riconoscere la mia deficienza e mi dice di esprimere un'opinione in ambiti in cui io esprimerei ben che vada un pensiero "ben esposto" (mi capitava anche a scuola questo fatto qui).
> 
> Io non so bene che dirti perché, "sentirmi scema", non mi fa sentire meno rispettata dall'interlocutore.
> ...


Concordo. Anche io quando mi sento deficiente. Quando so di non esserlo e l’altro mi parla come se lo fossi capisco che non è interessato al dialogo 
Poi se mi va continuo a esporre la mia idea se no faccio altro


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici che le case automobilistiche che stanno investendo nella ricerca e nello sviluppo di optional per la sanificazione dell'abitacolo stanno solo speculando sulla paura? Perchè secondo me invece ritengono, in qualche misura, di venderli quei prodotti.


Sì.
Anche noi in ditta siamo felici, in questi due mesi abbiamo avuto vendite da record.
Dal punto di vista professionale 10, 100, 1000 lockdown.

Ma dal mio punto di vista...
Sono due weekend che abbiamo ripreso a prendere il sole nudi in spiaggia con gli amici, mentre mia figlia invece esce con le sue amiche.
Nel mio quartiere c'è più gente in giro di prima.
Con la chiusura dei centri commerciali e dei parchi la gente si riversa tutta per le strade. Con l'auto oggi ho fatto fatica a districarmi tra pedoni e bici.
Sembra di essere in una vecchia foto degli anni Sessanta, con tanta vita, tanti bambini in giro, non fosse per il fatto che tutti portano una mascherina, molti sul mento, altri a mo' di cappello.
Domani vado a scuola con mia figlia a ritirare il materiale lasciato mesi fa. Nel pomeriggio al canile.
C'è un mezzo spinone depresso che devo conoscere. 
Questo per dirvi che la vita è adesso.

Ah, ovviamente ci stiamo tutti facendo l'immunità di gregge...

Come tutti i coronavirus col caldo trova le nostre difese immunitarie più forti e col fatto che si vive all'aria aperta noi si entra a contatto con moderate quantità.
Sufficienti magari per farlo conoscere al nostro corpo, ma non abbastanza per provocare una sintomatologia grave.
Quando tornerà l'autunno forse questo virus troverà una popolazione più preparata, come anticorpi.
Almeno al nord, dove la diffusione è stata maggiore.
Sulla mascherina: io trovo sia utilissima per accumulare altri virus e batteri, che trovano un ottimo terreno di coltura nell'umidita' trattenuta e dalla pessima gestione che hanno tutti e ripeto tutti dei DPI.
Un'altra cosa: poiché i medici specialisti hanno dimostrato di dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, smentendosi a vicenda, direi che a noi ignoranti resta solo il buonsenso e l'esperienza a consigliarci come agire, oltre ovviamente alla lettura dei dati statistici. 
Per quanto mi riguarda appena possibile farò un'indagine sierologica.


----------



## Vera (18 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma dal mio punto di vista...
> Sono due weekend che abbiamo ripreso a prendere il sole nudi in spiaggia con gli amici, mentre mia figlia invece esce con le sue amiche.
> Nel mio quartiere c'è più gente in giro di prima.
> Con la chiusura dei centri commerciali e dei parchi la gente si riversa tutta per le strade. Con l'auto oggi ho fatto fatica a districarmi tra pedoni e bici.
> ...


Ah, quindi voi lombardi potete incontrare gli amici già da due settimane?
Evidentemente ve lo potevate permettere.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ah, quindi voi lombardi potete incontrare gli amici già da due settimane?
> Evidentemente ve lo potevate permettere.







Solo tra lombardi, però.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Anche  questo è un buon modo di ripartire consapevolmente. Sulle foto che si fanno da soli,se permetti vale anche per l'impianto idraulico o la pizza. Il professionista è un'altra cosa ...impariamo a capirlo


questo sicuramente, su tutto, ma a volte far bilanciare esigenze professionali e bilancio può implicare che scegli rubinetteria montata in modo professionale e sulle foto ti arrangi da te. O a rovescio

Siccome giustamente siamo tutti interconnessi, siamo interconnessi anche riguardo il farmi la foto o i capelli da solo mentre il fotografo o il parrucchiere (in questa situazione particolare) muoiono di fame e devono chiudere e licenziare e metter alla fame altre famiglie.

l’interconnessione vale anche per passarsi quattrini, benessere e ricchezza, non è mica la clamorosa scoperta del Covid-19, è sempre stato cosi, anche per le cose belle


Per questo dico che chi può spendere, anche per cose che magari ha sempre fatto da solo e ci si diverte anche, che spenda, io credo che il momento giusto sia questo.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2020)

Seriamente, con la gestione inesistente attuale - niente tracking, nessuna indagine epidemiologica, nessun tampone tra i familiari, limitatissime risorse a disposizione dei comuni per i controlli e gli interventi - possiamo andare avanti anche due anni in lockdown - che resta sempre una misura emergenziale di breve durata e non la soluzione - contando i contagi in attesa di arrivare a zero ma senza aver poi nessun dato che ci confermi di aver intrapreso la strada giusta.
Non essendo l'unico stato al mondo, possiamo però contare sull'esperienza e sui dati raccolti all'estero, il che ci permette di muoverci osando di più rispetto alle nostre paure dettate dall'ignoranza della situazione reale, ignoranza conseguenza del non aver fatto nulla di quanto annunciato inizialmente (il tracking era stato annunciato a partire da Codogno, poi è stato abbandonato insieme alla gestione dei malati!) ed essersi affidati a una misura emergenziale non priva di conseguenze. 
Da un due mesi sono in contatto con i miei amici all'estero. 
Ieri un mio contatto - non l'ultimo pirla, visto che è citato anche da Wikipedia - dalla California, ha detto di goderci finalmente la ritrovata libertà, delle cui eccessive restrizioni inversamente proporzionali ai risultati si è sempre meravigliato: ha quindi rimandato il nostro appuntamento su Zoom.
La convivenza col Covid impone comunque di vivere per non morire d'altro.
Peccato aver buttato due mesi senza aver raccolto  dati statistici utili, ma tanto ci hanno pensato gli altri.

Quindi, usando il buon senso e nei limiti dei Dpcm, si può tornare a vivere.
Magari ci vorrà un anno perché la gente organizzi matrimoni o si facciano concerti negli stadi affollati, e ancora due settimane per uscire dalle regioni per motivi non indispensabili. 
Ovviamente se uno  ritiene le misure adottate troppo permissive, ha tutto il diritto di vivere in maniera più restrittiva, non viene ovviamente negata la scelta.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo sicuramente, su tutto, ma a volte far bilanciare esigenze professionali e bilancio può implicare che scegli rubinetteria montata in modo professionale e sulle foto ti arrangi da te. O a rovescio
> 
> Siccome giustamente siamo tutti interconnessi, siamo interconnessi anche riguardo il farmi la foto o i capelli da solo mentre il fotografo o il parrucchiere (in questa situazione particolare) muoiono di fame e devono chiudere e licenziare e metter alla fame altre famiglie.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione


----------



## Vera (18 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi, usando il buon senso e nei limiti dei Dpcm, si può tornare a vivere.
> Magari ci vorrà un anno perché la gente organizzi matrimoni o si facciano concerti negli stadi affollati, e ancora due settimane per uscire dalle regioni per motivi non indispensabili.
> Ovviamente se uno  ritiene le misure adottate troppo permissive, ha tutto il diritto di vivere in maniera più restrittiva, non viene ovviamente negata la scelta.


Non mi sembra che qualcuno qui abbia mai detto che non si possa o non sia giusto tornare a vivere.
Ognuno può fare quello che meglio crede, nel rispetto degli altri però. 
Se il tuo comportamento mette in pericolo me, sei una merda.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che qualcuno qui abbia mai detto che non si possa o non sia giusto tornare a vivere.
> Ognuno può fare quello che meglio crede, nel rispetto degli altri però.
> Se il tuo comportamento mette in pericolo me, sei una merda.


In quale modo lo metterebbe?
Senza andare sui soliti slogan straletti ma andando oltre la ratio di 3 mesi fa e confrontandosi con i dati ufficiali che ci pongono in una situazione differente rispetto a due mesi fa (e se torni indietro a rileggere esattamente quella che avevamo posta come necessaria per la fine del lockdown). In questi due mesi il mio vicino di pianerottolo ha raccolto tutte le notti la pattumiera di Milano, la mia vicina della scala A ha pulito il culo in ospedale ai malati, il mio edicolante non ha mancato un giorno di lavoro e tanti altri non si sono mai fermati tra quelli che conosco. E non si sono ammalati, in due mesi che tutti gli altri non hanno messo il naso fuori di casa, nella zona più colpita d'Italia.
Perché?
Io invece in due mesi ho avuto 5 lutti vicini.
Tre nelle Rsa, due in ospedale.
Sono morte persone che non uscivano neppure per lavorare.
In quale maniera io che prendo il sole su una spiaggia a 30 gradi posso mettere a rischio i miei amici che stanno a 2/3 metri quando ognuno di noi ha lavorato ed è entrato in contatto con estranei e corrieri senza conseguenze in mesi di diffusione del virus?
Perché io non ho preso nulla malgrado il mio stile di vita e i contatti precedenti fossero assolutamente propensi alla diffusione del contagio?


----------



## Vera (18 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In quale modo lo metterebbe?
> Senza andare sui soliti slogan straletti ma andando oltre la ratio di 3 mesi fa e confrontandosi con i dati ufficiali che ci pongono in una situazione differente rispetto a due mesi fa (e se torni indietro a rileggere esattamente quella che avevamo posta come necessaria per la fine del lockdown). In questi due mesi il mio vicino di pianerottolo ha raccolto tutte le notti la pattumiera di Milano, la mia vicina della scala A ha pulito il culo in ospedale ai malati, il mio edicolante non ha mancato un giorno di lavoro e tanti altri non si sono mai fermati tra quelli che conosco. E non si sono ammalati, in due mesi che tutti gli altri non hanno messo il naso fuori di casa, nella zona più colpita d'Italia.
> Perché?
> Io invece in due mesi ho avuto 5 lutti vicini.
> ...


Ok, sono contenta per te, ovviamente.
Ti auguro che tutto vada sempre bene.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> @ipazia, si capisce benissimo.
> Il riconoscimento è saper collocare se' e l'altro.
> ...


Grazie a te  

Sì, sono d'accordo. Il grassetto è una sintesi perfetta.

Con amici si chiacchierava di riconoscimento e uno spunto interessante riguardava una domanda, ossia "come posso riconoscere l'altro se non so riconoscere me?"
E da questa, a valanga, di domande ne nascono parecchie.
A partire dal "se non riconosco me, e quindi mi relaziono con un falso me (senza averne coscienza, come accade coi falsi in generale), come posso entrare in relazione genuina, autentica con l'altro? e dove si colloca la libertà, il rispetto, la condivisione in questa prospettiva?"
Ma più che altro...se non lo so, come posso acquisirne consapevolezza? (e si torna alla testa aperta o chiusa, al "tutto non è per tutti").

In questa prospettiva è proprio l'impianto relazionale a spostarsi.
Io penso che sia a quel punto che i contenuti diventano ponte comunicativo e scambio effettivo e smettono di essere etichette.
E' un discorso parecchio interessante a mio avviso.

Mi riconosco nella tua percezione di "usata". 
Tendenzialmente ci gioco anche io, ma ora le risorse stanno prendendo forme e valore diverso. E anche il posizionamento del vantaggio nel gioco. 
Oggi più che mai, il vantaggio sta posizionandosi ben in alto nelle mie priorità.
Fino a non molto tempo fa potevo giocare anche solo per svago. Lanciare il filo e vedere dove mi avrebbe portata. 
Ora come ora, che secondo me le risorse divengono e diverranno sempre più preziose, il vantaggio prevale. 
Ora anche quel filo ha un costo. 

Quanto alla carne da macello, mi è venuto in mente questo spezzone 






Concordo col tuo no.
Ho parecchi dubbi anche sulle illuminazioni, a dirla tutta, se non che si tratti di deflagrazioni


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà la risposta te l'abbiamo data tutti e più o meno tutti ti abbiamo detto che no, *non ci saranno sostanziali cambiamenti nella vita* e nelle abitudini delle persone.
> 
> quello su cui sei saltato in aria è il fatto che ti si è fatto notare che *non sempre hai compreso il contenuto delle risposte*


Quello che ho compreso, e stasera ho riscontrato un po' ovunque tornando dal lavoro, è che in giro è già pieno (_cvd_) di torme di stronzi senza mascherina (compreso il benzinaio da cui ho rifornito, che mi guardava anche con sufficienza) gongolanti tra tavoli, panchine e un po' dove cazzo gli va, perchè probabilmente _è la natura umana_, e magari anche perchè le misure prescritte _gli sembrano eccessive_.

E questo in piena (ex) zona rossa, dove di morti abbandonati a sè ne abbiamo avuti mica pochi. Il bello è che dopo tanto strepitare, disperare e delirare, non si rendono conto - queste grandissime teste di cazzo - di star rendendo potenzialmente inutili gli ultimi 2 mesi, e che se non va di culo tra 3-4 settimane si ricomincerà da capo. Complimenti, natura umana! Sempre avanti, a testa alta.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che ho compreso, e stasera ho riscontrato un po' ovunque tornando dal lavoro, è che in giro è già pieno (_cvd_) di torme di stronzi senza mascherina (compreso il benzinaio da cui ho rifornito, che mi guardava anche con sufficienza) gongolanti tra tavoli, panchine e un po' dove cazzo gli va, perchè probabilmente _è la natura umana_, e magari anche perchè le misure prescritte _gli sembrano eccessive_.
> 
> E questo in piena (ex) zona rossa, dove di morti abbandonati a sè ne abbiamo avuti mica pochi. Il bello è che dopo tanto strepitare, disperare e delirare, non si rendono conto - queste grandissime teste di cazzo - di star rendendo potenzialmente inutili gli ultimi 2 mesi, e che se non va di culo tra 3-4 settimane si ricomincerà da capo. Complimenti, natura umana! Sempre avanti, a testa alta.


 non è "la natura unana" ,è quella dei coglioni ignoranti.glielo hai chiesto "la mascherina?" Se tutti gli rompessero le balle intanto avrebbe il disagio di giustificarsi. Con la speranza che prima o poi gli arrivi una multa strameritata


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che ho compreso, e stasera ho riscontrato un po' ovunque tornando dal lavoro, è che in giro è già pieno (_cvd_) di torme di stronzi senza mascherina (compreso il benzinaio da cui ho rifornito, che mi guardava anche con sufficienza) gongolanti tra tavoli, panchine e un po' dove cazzo gli va, perchè probabilmente _è la natura umana_, e magari anche perchè le misure prescritte _gli sembrano eccessive_.
> 
> E questo in piena (ex) zona rossa, dove di morti abbandonati a sè ne abbiamo avuti mica pochi. Il bello è che dopo tanto strepitare, disperare e delirare, non si rendono conto - queste grandissime teste di cazzo - di star rendendo potenzialmente inutili gli ultimi 2 mesi, e che se non va di culo tra 3-4 settimane si ricomincerà da capo. Complimenti, natura umana! Sempre avanti, a testa alta.


Direi a questo punto di aspettare il 10 giugno e capire chi ha ragione.
Le grandissime teste di cazzo o te.
Oggi come oggi è difficile capire chi tra voi può sbagliare. 
Galli, primario del Sacco, oggi ha detto che i contagi attuali sono i malati in attesa di tampone da un po', che l'hanno sviluppato nella quarantena con i familiari. E che la pressione sugli ospedali è bassissima e che non ci sono nuovi ricoveri. 
Cosa voglia dire questo non te lo so dire, ma mi rassicura.
Questa è la terza settimana che la vita delle città ha ripreso, eppure malgrado la comprensibile paura di tanti, che in te assume forme aggressive, le notizie sono confortanti.
Non sto dicendo questo perché si abbandoni la prudenza, ma perché si riduca questo stato di conflitto tra persone che è sorto per arrivare a una dimensione più razionale e rilassata nel riprendere la vita di sempre riuscendo a convivere col Covid e gli altri. 
Ovvio che se si dà retta ai politici non ne trovi uno che si assuma la responsabilità di dare degli orientamenti. Ed è anche naturale che si parino il culo, visto il clima. 
Ma se un Conte a Bergamo, a Genova, a Ciampino, in mezzo alla gente, non mette alcuna mascherina, o è una grandissima testa di cazzo anche lui o forse ha accesso a informazioni che lo tranquillizzano sul non indossarla in determinate situazioni o sul fatto che sostanzialmente nella qualità e nella modalità in cui viene indossata è sostanzialmente inutile se non dannosa (indossarla per più di 4 ore all'aperto, sotto il sole senza cambiarla direi che è sconsigliabile. L'utilizzo efficace è limitato nel tempo: il mio dentista le cambiava ad ogni intervento, gettandole. Una ogni ora, circa. So di gente che la ricicla per giorni dopo averla indossata 10 ore... ). 
E te lo dico io che la indosso sempre in presenza di altri per rispettare le diverse posizioni in merito. 
Ma il fatto di rispettare gli obblighi non mi impedisce di pensare che come l'indossano il 90% delle persone non serva a un cazzo. Il 10% è il personale sanitario che sa come farlo. Vedere uomini con la barba mettere la mascherina mi fa rabbrividire. Io e mio fratello ce la siamo tagliata apposta per indossarla. 
Se sei un uomo, hai la barba e metti la mascherina non hai semplicemente capito un cazzo. O lo fai solo per non prendere le multe 
Io ho perso 5 persone vicino a me. 
Eppure riesco a vedere una possibile via d'uscita.
Magari mi sbaglio, ma sono abbastanza convinto che non si ripeteranno più gli errori di due mesi fa.
Questo non perché la politica abbia trovato soluzioni - si è crogiolata nel confinamento riuscendo pure a fare credere che fosse una soluzione e non una tappa necessaria per consentire di gestire l'emergenza - ma perché gli ospedali hanno individuato protocolli di assistenza molto più puntuali, anche se la medicina del territorio risulta ancora estremamente carente.
Invece di prendervela con la mascherina, che in Svizzera e in Germania non usano, pensate al fatto che non è stata fatta alcuna indagine epidemiologica, sono in ritardo coi tamponi e che riapriamo solo a ruota degli altri paesi europei senza avere la minima percezione della situazione.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2020)

Questo è stato ed è il vero problema di come è stata gestita da noi in molte zone della Lombardia. 
Conto tanti casi, tutti uguali, tutti con questa dinamica. 
Altro che Navigli, mascherine e cazzate simili.
Questo è il vero scandalo.
Quello che ha fatto i 'numeri' insieme alla gestione delle RSA, in cui ho perso tre persone vicine a me in un mese. E qui non è il virus il responsabile ma delle teste di cazzo reali, vere, che non hanno saputo o voluto gestire il tutto.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io parlo per me e non mi faccio portavoce di nessuno
> Certo conosco e ho amici che hanno la mia stessa visione ma ognuno parla per se
> Io non penso che il virus non esiste. L’ho contratto, sono stata in ospedale due gg e ho visto altre persone malate
> Vero anche che mi attengo a certe decisioni perché rincorrerei in provvedimenti ,questo non vuol dire che non avrei delle attenzioni diverse da quelle che avevo prima. Vero anche che ho trovato eccessive molte delle misure prese.


Non avevo dubbi.
E' che pare, lo ha scritto anche @Martes, che vi sia una suddivisione in più fazioni. A me sembrano ben più di due, con diverse sfumature. Non qui nel forum, in generale.

Potremmo dire, volendo discuterne, che tutti applicano il buonsenso.
Ormai abbiamo tutti fatto il pieno di covid-informazioni, chi partendo da un background di studi, di lavoro, chi meno, ma tutti abbiamo letto, abbiamo sentito le voci di diversi medici, abbiamo sentito discussioni a riguardo, abbiamo seguito i dati italiani dell'andamento dell'epidemia. Nel frattempo la situazione economica ha reso necessaria la ripartenza.
Di covid-informazioni ne abbiamo sentite anche troppe, non è per sollecitare il divieto di esprimersi nei media a riguardo, ma in questi ultimi tre mesi sembrava veramente di seguire quelle telenovelas dove credi di arrivare a fine puntata e invece ti si capovolge tutto e _segui la prossima puntata per sapere il resto_. Sulle mascherine ne abbiamo sentite di ogni. Prima ricerca matta di ffp2 ffp3 arrivate a quote improponibili e vendute via internet come il Santo Graal, poi lotti di chirurgiche che arrivano non arrivano, le fermano in dogana, ripartono. In farmacia non le vendono perchè è priorità per il personale sanitario (giustamente). Poi fai da te no alpitour ma anche si dai. Adesso che sono reperibili dicono che ti fan ammalare, che è come respirarsi la propria m e via dicendo. Non c'è fine.

Mi sorge un dubbio, ma sto buonsenso sarà mica che è senso comune?
Un senso comune che parte da una perdita di fiducia di massa, discussa (perchè in questi ultimi mesi l'argomento era costamente e all'ordine del giorno nella bocca di ogni italiano) verso chi ci governa. Sicuramente c'era anche prima ma come per altre cose, questo periodo le ha levato il velo.
Quindi ora ognuno vorrebbe fare da se, riprendersi un pezzetto di vivere, a partire dal lavoro.
Si sentono voci che non aiutano a ricostruire fiducia, alcuni come @giorgiocan vedono persone che non indossano mascherine stando a contatto con altre persone senza che nessuno gli dica nulla, altri si prendono multe in situazioni davvero limite, almeno per il rischio di contagiare altri.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2020)

Avete capito perché tutta l'Italia è rimasta chiusa con dei numeri che erano spaventosi in un triangolo il cui epicentro era la Lombardia? Dichiarazioni di Navarro a parte?
Perché qualche grandissima testa di cazzo (cit.) ha deciso di fare i tamponi solo ai soggetti che presentavano un insieme combinato di sintomi e che potevano farlo solo uscendo di casa, recandosi in ospedale.
Nessun medico è mai venuto a casa del probabile contagiato. La mia vicina ha atteso con febbre e tosse un mese e più. 
Poi le è passata. Da sola. Mai visto neppure il medico di base.  Niente guardia medica. 
In poco tempo gli ospedali sono diventati dei focolai. I medici hanno funzionato da untori, portando il virus a casa e contagiando gli altri pazienti. 
Ogni nuovo contagiato restava a casa con i familiari, che, obbligati alla quarantena senza tampone, dopo 15 gg potevano uscire senza che venisse accertata la loro condizione, quando c'è gente che è rimasta positiva mesi. Nessun controllo sulle persone entrate in contatto, il famoso tracking, sbandierato da noi ma mai messo in atto (ha funzionato benissimo in Germania, isolando le linee di contagio). 
I medici e il personale sanitario visitavano o entravano in contatto con le RSA. 
Questo lo ha fatto la moglie del mio capo: l'avevo scritto forse qui 2 mesi fa. 
Le RSA diventavano focolai. I pazienti morivano per il Covid o perché non più curati. 
Come è accaduto probabilmente alle 3 persone a me vicine. Non ho seguito questa storia per sfizio, ma perché perdere 3 persone nelle RSA in un mese fa pensare. 
Se avessero fatto il tracciamento per ogni positivo, isolando per 15 gg in strutture apposite i positivi, rintracciando tutti i contatti, avremmo ridottoii contagi. 
Lo avessero fatto per la bergamasca non avremmo avuto parroci, medici, famiglie sterminate. 
Non hanno fatto niente di giusto. 
E ancora continuano. Mancano i reagenti, le indagini sierologiche sono a pagamento, ci sono ritardi nell'espletare le richieste.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.
> E' che pare, lo ha scritto anche @Martes, che vi sia una suddivisione in più fazioni. A me sembrano ben più di due, con diverse sfumature. Non qui nel forum, in generale.
> 
> Potremmo dire, volendo discuterne, che tutti applicano il buonsenso.
> ...


Ti posso dire che Spagna e Italia sono gli stati con i governi più deboli e in cui la gente ripone meno fiducia. Entrambi hanno applicato i lockdown più restrittivi d'Europa. Gli stati con governi con più consenso popolare non ne hanno avuto bisogno.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se un Conte a Bergamo, a Genova, a Ciampino, in mezzo alla gente, non mette alcuna mascherina, o è una grandissima testa di cazzo anche lui o forse ha accesso a informazioni che lo tranquillizzano sul non indossarla in determinate situazioni o sul fatto che sostanzialmente nella qualità e nella modalità in cui viene indossata è sostanzialmente inutile se non dannosa (indossarla per più di 4 ore all'aperto, sotto il sole senza cambiarla direi che è sconsigliabile.


A me ha colpito tantissimo questo servizio. Trasmesso nel Tg nazionale delle 20 il 4 maggio.
I giorni precedenti era tutto un dire di mantenere le distanze, di non levarsi la mascherina, di non mangiare a casa dei nonni.
Nell'altro topic io stessa avevo inserito questo decalogo.






Prima del 4 maggio avevo visto persone dalla mia vicina, e ci ero rimasta poichè nessuno indossava le mascherine.
Questo è stato quanto mi son vista andare in onda: http://www.rai.it/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-d577a9c2-e4ab-4b95-b925-334319a1b9b9-tg1.html
I ragazzi sembrano avere mascherina con filtro (ma non ne sono certa). Mantengono le distanze ma sembra quasi che la mascherina non faccia sentire la voce tanto da doverla abbassare (nella stanza oltre i ragazzi sono presenti almeno microfonista e cameramen). Poi le mascherine saltano proprio e scatta pure la fetta di dolce.
Tutto bello, tutto caro, e che fatica non potersi abbracciare... però forse un abbraccio e via era meno pericoloso per la signora che tutta la scena?
Quanti italiani avranno fatto riferimento ad immagini simili nell'andare a trovare i proprio parenti anziani? Se si passa questo per il tg nazionale il 4 maggio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

Ogni persona ha voglia di imparare se l’argomento la riguarda e in questo caso l’argomento interessava e interessa tutti.
Ma non è che deve arrivare pinco pallino a spiegarcelo. Abbiamo tutti la televisione e mi sembra che ne abbiano parlato un pochino, qualche volta. Se siamo qui abbiamo tutti un collegamento internet e possiamo reperire tutte le informazioni che vogliamo, liberamente diffuse (pure quelle che sono segretissime e non vogliono che siano note).
E questo vale anche per le informazioni economiche.
Certo però bisogna riconoscere una minima autorevolezza a chi ha raggiunto posizione e notorietà. Ci sarà pure qualche fesso o qualche disonesto, ma verrà smentito da altri competenti.
Ma poi non so che senso ha dichiararsi più prudenti di tutti, se non per sentirsi al sicuro.
Quello su cui sarebbe stato interessante confrontarsi qui è il vissuto rispetto ai sentimenti, le paure, le difficoltà a gestire i sentimenti e le relazioni.


----------



## isabel (19 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie a te
> 
> Sì, sono d'accordo. Il grassetto è una sintesi perfetta.
> 
> ...


Andando un po' OT (scusa @giorgiocan) dal canto mio posso dirti che il tema, oltre che interessante, è "spinoso"; perché so quanto semplice e naturale sia, alle volte, "confondersi" con l'altro.
Può essere spaesante ma sa suonare come il canto di una sirena.
Proprio perché quel confondersi è percepito come verace, genuino e autentico.
E da lì discendono condivisione, libertà...intimità.
Se salta il confondersi o diventa troppo doloroso anche quello, si crea un vuoto e, quando scorgi quel vuoto, tremi.
Ma.
Se a quel tremore non ci arrivi e tutto si svolge tipo un giochetto sul pelo dell'acqua, boh, io non credo esista neppure lontanamente la possibilità di "vedersi" se non ci si vede già.
Rispetto, condivisione e via dicendo sono parole particolari (non sono le sole) perché, al di là della formalità, hanno senso solo nel contesto relazionale in cui si collocano, non possono correlarsi alla sola "sensibilità".

Bello lo spezzone. Centrato direi. 
L'apparenza della sicurezza...un po' come il refrain che gira:
"sempre rispettando le giuste misure di sicurezza".

Io mi auguro sempre che non sia necessaria la deflagrazione ma guardandomi intorno vacillo.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ti posso dire che Spagna e Italia sono gli stati con i governi più deboli e in cui la gente ripone meno fiducia. Entrambi hanno applicato i lockdown più restrittivi d'Europa. Gli stati con governi con più consenso popolare non ne hanno avuto bisogno.


Certo. Quello a cui facevo riferimento è che tutti gli italiani causa lockdown si sono trovati a seguire le informazioni con maggiore attenzione. Non distrazioni (o poche).
Se la protesta a cui tanti hanno aderito con forza, anche con la divulgazione, e ora l'invito di andare a tagliare capelli, bere un caffè o fare una cena, fosse stata tale per le persone colpite dal terremoto, forse oggi non sarebbero ancora in dei container.








						Coronavirus, l'isolamento è anche per 11mila terremotati ancora in abitazioni d'emergenza e container: "Qui i contagi produrrebbero un domino devastante". La paura? Un ulteriore stop alla ricostruzione - Il Fatto Quotidiano
					

“Noi non stiamo a casa dal 24 agosto 2016”. Sono le parole scritte su un lenzuolo bianco appeso in uno dei tanti edifici pericolanti di Arquata del Tronto, in provincia di Ascoli Piceno. Racchiudono tutto il dramma degli oltre 47mila sfollati del Sisma del Centro Italia. Tra questi ci sono circa...




					www.ilfattoquotidiano.it


----------



## isabel (19 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che ho compreso, e stasera ho riscontrato un po' ovunque tornando dal lavoro, è che in giro è già pieno (_cvd_) di torme di stronzi senza mascherina (compreso il benzinaio da cui ho rifornito, che mi guardava anche con sufficienza) gongolanti tra tavoli, panchine e un po' dove cazzo gli va, perchè probabilmente _è la natura umana_, e magari anche perchè le misure prescritte _gli sembrano eccessive_.
> 
> E questo in piena (ex) zona rossa, dove di morti abbandonati a sè ne abbiamo avuti mica pochi. Il bello è che dopo tanto strepitare, disperare e delirare, non si rendono conto - queste grandissime teste di cazzo - di star rendendo potenzialmente inutili gli ultimi 2 mesi, e che se non va di culo tra 3-4 settimane si ricomincerà da capo. Complimenti, natura umana! Sempre avanti, a testa alta.


Fa tristezza.
E rabbia.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me ha colpito tantissimo questo servizio. Trasmesso nel Tg nazionale delle 20 il 4 maggio.
> I giorni precedenti era tutto un dire di mantenere le distanze, di non levarsi la mascherina, di non mangiare a casa dei nonni.
> Nell'altro topic io stessa avevo inserito questo decalogo.
> 
> ...


La mia collega per venire in ufficio un mese fa ha chiesto al 112 dove poteva lasciare il figlio di un anno. 
Le è stato accordato il permesso di portarlo dai nonni. 
Credo che il servizio RAI descriva un mondo ideale. 
Senza asili nido i nipoti delle donne che lavorano sono dai nonni, comunque.


----------



## patroclo (19 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> .................
> Se sei un uomo, hai la barba e metti la mascherina non hai semplicemente capito un cazzo. O lo fai solo per non prendere le multe
> ......


Tu sei imparato e le cose le sai...a me questa cosa della barba non l'ha mai detta nessuno.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.
> E' che pare, lo ha scritto anche @Martes, che vi sia una suddivisione in più fazioni. A me sembrano ben più di due, con diverse sfumature. Non qui nel forum, in generale.
> 
> Potremmo dire, volendo discuterne, che tutti applicano il buonsenso.
> ...


gli irresponsabili ci saranno sempre.. inutile sperare che un qualsiasi evento li cambi

ne vedo anche io, ma a questo punto qui, sono innocui per chi ha senso di responsabilità. basta stare a distanza

un imbecille che mi lascio a 10 metri non diffonderà un fico secco, e se ha addosso qualcosa tra 2/3 settimane sarà a casa a letto con la febbre, o all'ospedale, oppure si sarà "pulito" (cosi si dice, come tempo di negativizzazione)

se invece mi avvicino, mi levo la mascherina e ci discorro a mezzo metro, allora gli imbecilli a questo punto sono 2


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> gli irresponsabili ci saranno sempre.. inutile sperare che un qualsiasi evento li cambi
> 
> ne vedo anche io, ma a questo punto qui, sono innocui per chi ha senso di responsabilità. basta stare a distanza
> 
> ...


Ma tu credi che lo scandalo che suscitano in alcuni gli “imbecilli” sia causato dal pericolo reale che questi rappresentano? 
I cecchini con macchina fotografica che si appostavano fino a settimana scorsa sui balconi per denunciare una persona che passava da sola ai giardini erano messi in pericolo da quella persona?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu credi che lo scandalo che suscitano in alcuni gli “imbecilli” sia causato dal pericolo reale che questi rappresentano?
> I cecchini con macchina fotografica che si appostavano fino a settimana scorsa sui balconi per denunciare una persona che passava da sola ai giardini erano messi in pericolo da quella persona?


Io personalmente credo di no, Brunetta 

Però è una sensazione mia personale che in qualche modo ho cercato di condividere parlando settimane fa di percezione di "guerra" nel sentire e vedere le persone e il loro muoversi 

Oggi.. Appunto, questi "rumori di guerra" prendono una forma più "forte" anche in certe espressioni che magari qualcuno usa

Merda stronzi bastardi rabbia

Quindi ostilità più manifesta 

Provai a spiegare che la guerra che sentivo non era né il virus né la multa, ma appunto questa "atmosfera" 

Quindi quello che io sento è semplicemente una evoluzione di un qualcosa che avevo già sentito prima, e provato a descrivere 

Senza alcun successo, peraltro


----------



## Lostris (19 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io personalmente credo di no, Brunetta
> 
> Però è una sensazione mia personale che in qualche modo ho cercato di condividere parlando settimane fa di percezione di "guerra" nel sentire e vedere le persone e il loro muoversi
> 
> ...


in realtà merda stronzi bastardi c’era tantissimo pure prima. Anzi, a me sembra fosse di più.

Bei soggetti. Tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> in realtà merda stronzi bastardi c’era tantissimo pure prima. Anzi, a me sembra fosse di più.
> 
> Bei soggetti. Tutti.


Certo che c'erano


----------



## Martes (19 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> in realtà merda stronzi bastardi c’era tantissimo pure prima. Anzi, a me sembra fosse di più.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che c'erano


Diciamo che questa situazione è una bella scusa per farli circolare sentendosi pure nel giusto


----------



## feather (19 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> le misure prescritte _gli sembrano eccessive_.


A me è sta roba che mi fa girare le balle. Ma cazzo, ma sono tutti epidemiologi esperti con le statistiche in tasca?
Ma che cazzo ne saprà mai il benzinaio di sailcazzodove di quali siano le misure necessarie o no a livello nazionale o continentale?
Ma perché l'umiltà per astenersi dal fare dichiarazioni su argomenti di cui non si sa una cazzo è così rara?
Quando esattamente è andata persa?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Diciamo che questa situazione è una bella scusa per farli circolare sentendosi pure nel giusto


Beh la fine del lockdown vale un po' anche per la emotività , e oggi anche li c'è più libertà di muoversi abbandonando un po' di aplombe


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che ho compreso, e stasera ho riscontrato un po' ovunque tornando dal lavoro, è che in giro è già pieno (_cvd_) di torme di stronzi senza mascherina (compreso il benzinaio da cui ho rifornito, che mi guardava anche con sufficienza) gongolanti tra tavoli, panchine e un po' dove cazzo gli va, perchè probabilmente _è la natura umana_, e magari anche perchè le misure prescritte _gli sembrano eccessive_.
> 
> E questo in piena (ex) zona rossa, dove di morti abbandonati a sè ne abbiamo avuti mica pochi. Il bello è che dopo tanto strepitare, disperare e delirare, non si rendono conto - queste grandissime teste di cazzo - di star rendendo potenzialmente inutili gli ultimi 2 mesi, e che se non va di culo tra 3-4 settimane si ricomincerà da capo. Complimenti, natura umana! Sempre avanti, a testa alta.


Le prescrizioni sono chiare.
Fra l'altro nei servizi rivolti al pubblico è indicata la responsabilità del datore, come responsabile della sicurezza, del farle rispettare anche ai dipendenti.
Quindi più che discutere sulla mascherina e i vari dpi, basta far presente al datore che si sta per chiamare e segnalare.

Segnala.  
Qui da me arrivano in cinque minuti al massimo.

A livello personale, poi, basta non andare nei posti dove non vengono rispettate le indicazioni.
I miei soldi li do a chi decido io.
Il bello di esser consumatori, è poter decidere da chi consumare e a chi dare recensioni (che vero in pochi leggono, ma esistono e intanto circolano) di gradimento oppure no . 
E ognuno si assuma concretamente la responsabilità dei suoi pareri.

come dice @Minerva verrebbe voglia di farlo notare direttamente.
Io personalmente eviterei.
Sia mai che parta pure la discussione sul "A ME pare che..." e poi "E COME TU ti permetti di dirmi.." con annessa riduzione dei vari distanziamenti etc etc.

Che i pareri, a mio parere, se li tengano tutti.
Non ci discuto sulla percezione personale della giustezza o meno del tal provvedimento oppure no.

Ma se c'è un provvedimento, c'è un provvedimento.

SE fumo dove è vietato e mi segnalano, non sono stronzi.
Fanno bene. (anche se non mi fa comodo)

Sono io che decido di sbattermene delle prescrizioni e, se lo faccio, sono anche pronta a prendermi segnalazioni e sanzioni.

Se non son pronta...beh, cazzi miei.
Mi sveglio.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni persona ha voglia di imparare se l’argomento la riguarda e in questo caso l’argomento interessava e interessa tutti.
> Ma non è che deve arrivare pinco pallino a spiegarcelo. Abbiamo tutti la televisione e mi sembra che ne abbiano parlato un pochino, qualche volta. Se siamo qui abbiamo tutti un collegamento internet e possiamo reperire tutte le informazioni che vogliamo, liberamente diffuse (pure quelle che sono segretissime e non vogliono che siano note).
> E questo vale anche per le informazioni economiche.
> Certo però bisogna riconoscere una minima autorevolezza a chi ha raggiunto posizione e notorietà. Ci sarà pure qualche fesso o qualche disonesto, ma verrà smentito da altri competenti.
> ...


Ma tra chi ha raggiunto posizione e notorietà si sono sentite più versioni. L'infettivologo Bassetti (direttore della clinica di Malattie infettive del Policlinico San Martino di Genova e componente della task force Covid-19 della Liguria) ha fatto un video in ospedale con partecipazione del personale sanitario per fare capire come il virus si fermasse nelle cose, panchine, i tasti di un ascensore, per trasmettere l'importanza dell'uso di mascherina e guanti. In seguito ha dichiarato che le mascherine non hanno scadenza e si possono utilizzare finchè si sgualciscono. Inoltre afferma che all'aperto non serve la mascherina ma basta tenere la distanza di un metro. E le panchine? Che tocchi la panchina, poi tocchi il cellulare, poi te lo porti alla bocca e tac ti becchi il virus? Tutto sparito? E' solo uno. Scegli anche tu il tuo infettivologo di fiducia? 
Quello che ho scritto non era per sottolineare che qualcuno sia demente e altri illuminati. Io stessa applico un buonsenso che però inevitalmente entra in un determinato senso comune. Non sono infettivologo ne virologo ne epidemiologo.
Quello che ho letto esposto da @ipazia, rispetto alle misure che ha preso lei, non l'ho inteso come "io sono la meglio", ma "io applico le massime misure a fronte di un virus, basandomi sul mio percorso formativo e lavorativo" e lo prendo come un indice. Per alcuni estremo. Volendo tracciare una linea dall'altra potremmo metterci un altro estremo, chi crede il virus non esiste, ed è pienamente convinto che non verrà toccato da vicino (non solo personalmente, ma nel circondario di persone che compongono la sua sfera affettiva). Un sacco di persone si muovono nel mezzo di questi due punti. Per me è impossibile, e non per capriccio, pianificare la chiusura in una "modalità protetta" delle persone che compongono la mia sfera affettiva, che risponda in modo condiviso al "vivere o convivere con il virus", perchè non ci troviamo nello stesso punto della linea immaginaria a cui facevo riferimento.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io personalmente credo di no, Brunetta
> 
> Però è una sensazione mia personale che in qualche modo ho cercato di condividere parlando settimane fa di percezione di "guerra" nel sentire e vedere le persone e il loro muoversi
> 
> ...


Però sono una minoranza rumorosa.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> A me è sta roba che mi fa girare le balle. Ma cazzo, ma sono tutti epidemiologi esperti con le statistiche in tasca?
> Ma che cazzo ne saprà mai il benzinaio di sailcazzodove di quali siano le misure necessarie o no a livello nazionale o continentale?
> Ma perché l'umiltà per astenersi dal fare dichiarazioni su argomenti di cui non si sa una cazzo è così rara?
> Quando esattamente è andata persa?


Ma il fare dichiarazioni è niente.

Per come la vedo io si può dichiarare anche che elvis è vivo ed è fra noi.
Poi ci si prende le risposte che alcune affermazioni sollecitano, con le annesse traggedie del non mi rispettano, e io ho il diritto e compagnia bella.
(personalmente penso che se non si è in grado di sostenere "il peso" delle proprie affermazioni, che comprende anche le risposte che suscitano, meglio tacere o decidere di chiudere serenamente se si ritiene passata la propria soglia di vicinanza invece di lamentarsi o continuare a rimestare nella propria emotività ferita, ma anche qui...è personale, no?  )

E' il passaggio per cui dal detto si passa all'atto che è un problema che ricade addosso a tutti.

E allora ti trovi quelli che hanno il figlio coi pidocchi che han sentito che (tiro a caso) basta pulirgli bene la testa con la benzina (è vero, lo fanno ancora).
O quell'altri che ritengono sia vergognoso e quindi non comunicano (quando è prescritto l'esatto opposto) etc etc.
E le conseguenze sono che tutti gli anni c'è l'epidemia dei pidocchi. (e i costi si spalmano su tutti).

Una amica che fa la parrucchiera si incazza come una biscia ogni volta che le arrivano i bambini impestati e non la avvertono  
(e per lei sono costi, che io le ho suggerito più volte di rincarare sui diretti interessati. Che partecipino alla spesa, almeno. se è l'unica cosa che san fare).


----------



## Marjanna (19 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La mia collega per venire in ufficio un mese fa ha chiesto al 112 dove poteva lasciare il figlio di un anno.
> Le è stato accordato il permesso di portarlo dai nonni.
> Credo che il servizio RAI descriva un mondo ideale.
> Senza asili nido i nipoti delle donne che lavorano sono dai nonni, comunque.


Anche io conosco chi ha fatto come la tua collega, e non era uno, erano 3 portati dai nonni ogni giorno.

Nei giorni precedenti al servizio RAI c'era stata un'ampia diffusione di informazioni che dicevano di andare a trovare le persone anziane tenendo sempre addosso le mascherine. O si fa informazione o si fanno le scenette strappacuore. L'informazione nella scenetta è che una signora che si presenta come nipote del presidente Pertini (che per quanto non sia stato un santo è stato "il presidente" di una generazione di bambini che oggi porta i figli dai nonni) vede i nipoti e accoglie altre persone abbassando la sua tutela personale. "_Pure le mascherine_" dice nel servizio, come a dire "Guarda pure questo mi tocca vedere". 
Io guardando ho pensato "_ma nessuno poteva almeno portare una ffp2 a questa signora?_"


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tra chi ha raggiunto posizione e notorietà si sono sentite più versioni. L'infettivologo Bassetti (direttore della clinica di Malattie infettive del Policlinico San Martino di Genova e componente della task force Covid-19 della Liguria) ha fatto un video in ospedale con partecipazione del personale sanitario per fare capire come il virus si fermasse nelle cose, panchine, i tasti di un ascensore, per trasmettere l'importanza dell'uso di mascherina e guanti. In seguito ha dichiarato che le mascherine non hanno scadenza e si possono utilizzare finchè si sgualciscono. Inoltre afferma che all'aperto non serve la mascherina ma basta tenere la distanza di un metro. E le panchine? Che tocchi la panchina, poi tocchi il cellulare, poi te lo porti alla bocca e tac ti becchi il virus? Tutto sparito? E' solo uno. Scegli anche tu il tuo infettivologo di fiducia?
> Quello che ho scritto non era per sottolineare che qualcuno sia demente e altri illuminati. Io stessa applico un buonsenso che però inevitalmente entra in un determinato senso comune. Non sono infettivologo ne virologo ne epidemiologo.
> Quello che ho letto esposto da @ipazia, rispetto alle misure che ha preso lei, non l'ho inteso come "io sono la meglio", ma "io applico le massime misure a fronte di un virus, basandomi sul mio percorso formativo e lavorativo" e lo prendo come un indice. Per alcuni estremo. Volendo tracciare una linea dall'altra potremmo metterci un altro estremo, chi crede il virus non esiste, ed è pienamente convinto che non verrà toccato da vicino (non solo personalmente, ma nel circondario di persone che compongono la sua sfera affettiva). Un sacco di persone si muovono nel mezzo di questi due punti. Per me è impossibile, e non per capriccio, pianificare la chiusura in una "modalità protetta" delle persone che compongono la mia sfera affettiva, che risponda in modo condiviso al "vivere o convivere con il virus", perchè non ci troviamo nello stesso punto della linea immaginaria a cui facevo riferimento.


Credevo di aver scritto qualcosa che riuscisse a esprimere comprensione per diversi punti di vista (anche se a volte sono solo modalità di funzionamento consolidate che semplicemente in una condizione di emergenza si amplificano e si estendono oltre le scelte individuali) che a mio parere sono tutti potenzialmente validi. Questi punti di vista appartengono anche, in relazione alle loro competenze, a medici clinici, virologi, epidemiologi e matematici che sviluppano modelli di diffusione ecc. Ma oltre a questi vi sono economisti, sociologi, psicologi che si occupano delle diverse tipologie di persone o patologie e psicologi studiosi del comportamento delle masse.
Insomma non siamo nel Rinascimento e il tuttologo non esiste. Esiste una enorme articolazione di specialisti per l’analisi di situazioni complesse (non so quale situazione sia semplice).
In questa situazione ognuno ricorre alla propria filosofia, sia che ne sia consapevole sia no, per cercare di trovare, oltre alle indicazioni normative della politica, la propria sicurezza.
Questo porta alcuni a seguire delle pratiche ed altri altre che è assurdo pensare che siano in guerra @Skorpio e che possano essere in qualche modo alternative in assoluto, perché non esistono comportamenti sicuri in assoluto.
Però nell’operare questa sintesi per determinare le mie scelte personali posso ascoltare un mio pari ovvero chi ha le stesse fonti che ho io (più il cugino o l’amico che hanno lo stesso valore di mio cugino o del mio amico) come se fosse un ascolto di un sentire di un altro essere umano, non posso certo considerarlo colui che ha compiuto la sintesi migliore e dice a me che sono imbecille.
Personalmente ho accettato da tempo la precarietà della vita, non è il pericolo di morte rappresentato da un virus a destabilizzarmi a a farmi mettere in atto precauzioni che mi possono stravolgere la quotidianità, oltre la minima prudenza (come le altre ragionevoli precauzioni che metto in atto in tutti gli atti della vita) ma neppure la mia visione del mondo.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo di aver scritto qualcosa che riuscisse a esprimere comprensione per diversi punti di vista (anche se a volte sono solo modalità di funzionamento consolidate che semplicemente in una condizione di emergenza si amplificano e si estendono oltre le scelte individuali) che a mio parere sono tutti potenzialmente validi. Questi punti di vista appartengono anche, in relazione alle loro competenze, a medici clinici, virologi, epidemiologi e matematici che sviluppano modelli di diffusione ecc. Ma oltre a questi vi sono economisti, sociologi, psicologi che si occupano delle diverse tipologie di persone o patologie e psicologi studiosi del comportamento delle masse.
> Insomma non siamo nel Rinascimento e il tuttologo non esiste. Esiste una enorme articolazione di specialisti per l’analisi di situazioni complesse (non so quale situazione sia semplice).
> In questa situazione ognuno ricorre alla propria filosofia, sia che ne sia consapevole sia no, per cercare di trovare, oltre alle indicazioni normative della politica, la propria sicurezza.


Ci sono tante situazioni, non riguarda solo la sfera degli adulti. Giorni fa ho visto un gruppo di ragazzini, età scuola media credo. Erano vicini, alcuni seduti su una panchina, altri in piedi. Erano tutti senza mascherine meno uno, che invece aveva un ffp3, ma al collo. Se l'era abbassata. 
La madre probabilmente avrà comprato delle ffp3 che oggi sappiamo essere la più sicura. Lui esce di casa e se la abbassa. Tanto varrebbe farlo uscire senza. E' possibile che la situazione abbia fatto sentire il ragazzino fuori contesto. Per questo dico che sarebbe da parlare di quale sia il buonsenso e quale il sensocomune.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sono una minoranza rumorosa.


Non so quantificare.. Sono sincero 

Però penso sia giusto che ognuno combatta le guerre che sente, con tutti i mezzi, leciti illeciti, diretti indiretti conoscenze corsie preferenziali armi segrete o altro, e cacci in qualche modo i suoi "nemici" 

Io non sono interessato a entrare in questa forma di guerra. 

Per me un runner non era un "nemico" ai tempi del lockdown, così come oggi non è un nemico la vecchietta che senza mascherina, mi è venuta a salutare ieri di là dal cancello di casa, e che non vedevo da 4 mesi

Distanti almeno 10 metri (e non meno) per me è un individuo innocuo, rispetto a me

Se non vede lei in me un nemico perché le ho detto che purtroppo non ci si può abbracciare, e ha convenuto sorridendo nella sua semplicità , ma restando al posto suo, a me va bene.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tra chi ha raggiunto posizione e notorietà si sono sentite più versioni. L'infettivologo Bassetti (direttore della clinica di Malattie infettive del Policlinico San Martino di Genova e componente della task force Covid-19 della Liguria) ha fatto un video in ospedale con partecipazione del personale sanitario per fare capire come il virus si fermasse nelle cose, panchine, i tasti di un ascensore, per trasmettere l'importanza dell'uso di mascherina e guanti. In seguito ha dichiarato che le mascherine non hanno scadenza e si possono utilizzare finchè si sgualciscono. Inoltre afferma che all'aperto non serve la mascherina ma basta tenere la distanza di un metro. E le panchine? Che tocchi la panchina, poi tocchi il cellulare, poi te lo porti alla bocca e tac ti becchi il virus? Tutto sparito? E' solo uno. Scegli anche tu il tuo infettivologo di fiducia?
> Quello che ho scritto non era per sottolineare che qualcuno sia demente e altri illuminati. Io stessa applico un buonsenso che però inevitalmente entra in un determinato senso comune. Non sono infettivologo ne virologo ne epidemiologo.
> Quello che ho letto esposto da @ipazia, rispetto alle misure che ha preso lei, non l'ho inteso come "io sono la meglio", ma "io applico le massime misure a fronte di un virus, basandomi sul mio percorso formativo e lavorativo" e lo prendo come un indice. Per alcuni estremo. Volendo tracciare una linea dall'altra potremmo metterci un altro estremo, chi crede il virus non esiste, ed è pienamente convinto che non verrà toccato da vicino (non solo personalmente, ma nel circondario di persone che compongono la sua sfera affettiva). Un sacco di persone si muovono nel mezzo di questi due punti. Per me è impossibile, e non per capriccio, pianificare la chiusura in una "modalità protetta" delle persone che compongono la mia sfera affettiva, che risponda in modo condiviso al "vivere o convivere con il virus", perchè non ci troviamo nello stesso punto della linea immaginaria a cui facevo riferimento.


E' una questione comunicativa.
Se non so distinguere internamente il soggetto e l'oggetto e anzi, li sovrappongo per questioni interne, è gioco forza che i contenuti vengano spostati non tanto su migliore o peggiore, ma sul valore morale che *si pensa* l'altro voglia esprimere . (sentendo complimenti e offese che esistono in sè e solo forse nell'altro. Alcune manipolazioni si giocano esattamente su questo meccanismo di attribuzione, guidandolo in una direzione o nell'altra o in quell'altra).

Che tradotto è percepire affermazioni

"*il TUO DISCORSO* mi fa venir in mente che" "*le TUE PAROLE* mi fan pensare che.." "*il TUO COMPORTAMENTO* a mio parere è...."

come

"*TU* mi fai venire in mente che..., *TU* mi fai pensare che..., *TU *a mio parere sei..."


L'oggetto della discussione è IL DISCORSO, LE PAROLE, IL COMPORTAMENTO e non il CHI fa un discorso, esprime o agisce. (ma serve saperlo riconoscere).


Se non si sa riconoscere che l'OGGETTO non descrive (non può proprio) il SOGGETTO (ossia *CHI *fa il discorso, esprime le parole, attua il comportamento) è giocoforza che si arrivi alla morale di superiore o inferiore, alla percezione di offese (attribuendo intenzioni all'altro a partire dalla propria percezione di sè in relazione all'oggetto).

Certo è che se internamente si definisce in questo modo se stessi e l'altro - circolarmente -, ossia sovrapponendo oggetto e soggetto (che è una base del giudizio morale) si da per scontato che anche l'altro attui lo stesso parametro nella definizione.

Il conflitto - o la pace - che ne scaturisce riguarda solo chi sovrappone fra l'altro, quindi praticamente chi sovrappone litiga e discute con le proprie percezioni di sè in relazione col mondo oppure conferma e valida le proprie percezioni di sè in relazione col mondo. (le camere dell'eco funzionano anche su questo principio).

Mi incuriosisce...avresti voglia, anche in privato se preferisci, vedi tu per me è uguale, di spiegarmi come mai non hai sentito nascere in te l'attribuzione a me dedicata "esser meglio di" ?  

(a me non succede di percepire la sensazione che qualcuno si voglia elevare o sminuire in paragone con me.
Il motivo è che sono concentrata su di me e sui contenuti miei e dell'altro, *e non sull'altro *che esprime.
Altro che, a mio parere, non è riassumibile in uno spezzone di pensiero incompleto rispetto alla complessità di un individuo.
Tanto che se non mi interessano i contenuti non entro nel discorso.
Sto zitta e ascolto perchè i contenuti non mi stimolano pensiero o quel pensiero in quel momento non mi è interessante).


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci sono tante situazioni, non riguarda solo la sfera degli adulti. Giorni fa ho visto un gruppo di ragazzini, età scuola media credo. Erano vicini, alcuni seduti su una panchina, altri in piedi. Erano tutti senza mascherine meno uno, che invece aveva un ffp3, ma al collo. Se l'era abbassata.
> La madre probabilmente avrà comprato delle ffp3 che oggi sappiamo essere la più sicura. Lui esce di casa e se la abbassa. Tanto varrebbe farlo uscire senza. E' possibile che la situazione abbia fatto sentire il ragazzino fuori contesto. Per questo dico che sarebbe da parlare di quale sia il buonsenso e quale il sensocomune.


Io concordo che si debba fare, come consigliato da mio amata Manzoni, distinzione tra buon senso e senso comune, ma chi chiedeva e otteneva la condanna a morte di Gian Giacomo Mora era certo di agire con buon senso. E lo stesso Manzoni seguiva il buon senso dei suoi tempi accettando la cura con le sanguisughe, del resto non avrebbe potuto chiedere antibiotici, per curare la cistite recidivante della moglie.
Io, ad esempio, credo che la potenzialità di essere vettore di contagio di un ragazzino chiuso in casa da due mesi sia probalisticamente molto bassa e che la possibilità di ammalarsi di un altro ragazzino in salute sia altrettanto bassa.
Insomma guardando i ragazzini posso solo provare tenerezza per loro, nostalgia per me e non li vedo né come morituri (senz’altro meno di quando li vedo sul motorino) né come bombe biologiche e neppure come untori in famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so quantificare.. Sono sincero
> 
> Però penso sia giusto che ognuno combatta le guerre che sente, con tutti i mezzi, leciti illeciti, diretti indiretti conoscenze corsie preferenziali armi segrete o altro, e cacci in qualche modo i suoi "nemici"
> 
> ...


Resta infatti un tuo sentire in base a tutte le informazioni di cui hai fatto una sintesi e alla valutazione dei rischi per te e i tuoi cari.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta infatti un tuo sentire in base a tutte le informazioni di cui hai fatto una sintesi e alla valutazione dei rischi per te e i tuoi cari.


È così per tutti, credo

C'è chi *con le medesime informazioni* ha paura a tutt'oggi a uscir di casa, come chi si abbraccia nelle vie del passeggio

Come hai ben scritto, è sulle sensazioni individuali, che anche a me appare interessante indagare. 

Sono le diverse risposte individuali all'apprendimento di un medesimo dato di fatto, che sono interessanti 

Come quella che si sposa e una sua amica piange mentre l'altra ride

A meno che quella che piange sia l'amante segreta che sognava di essere al posto della sposa


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le prescrizioni sono chiare.
> Fra l'altro nei servizi rivolti al pubblico è indicata la responsabilità del datore, come responsabile della sicurezza, del farle rispettare anche ai dipendenti.
> Quindi più che discutere sulla mascherina e i vari dpi, basta far presente al datore che si sta per chiamare e segnalare.
> 
> ...


Senza inoltrarmi in polemiche quando incontro questa o altre forme di maleducazione e scorrettezza manifesto il mio dissenso.non servirà a nulla ma ancora meno non farlo


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Senza inoltrarmi in polemiche quando incontro questa o altre forme di maleducazione e scorrettezza manifesto il mio dissenso.non servirà a nulla ma ancora meno non farlo


Pienamente d'accordo.
Anche io l'ho sempre fatto.
Anche accettandolo rivolto a me.

(ricordo in un viaggio in un paese estero dove si poteva fumare solo nel raggio di 2mt dai posacenere posizionati per strada. Non lo sapevo, mi è stato fatto notare e mi sono state presentate le sanzioni in cui sarei incorsa. Non ho più fumato a più di 2mt da dove prescritto e ho caldamente ringraziato della spiegazione riguardante le usanze. Se mi avessero sanzionata avrei accettato ringraziando comunque perchè io non stavo rispettando una prescrizione e mi sarebbe piaciuto vederla fatta rispettare).

Ora come ora, preferisco aumentare la distanza.  
E mettermi nella posizione di fare la stessa azione senza rischiare conseguenze.
Espormi ad una discussione per decisione altrui non è una cosa di cui ho particolare desiderio. 

Che magari non si manifesteranno eh. 
In questo caso diciamo che alla riduzione del rischio, preferisco la prevenzione del rischio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È così per tutti, credo
> 
> C'è chi *con le medesime informazioni* ha paura a tutt'oggi a uscir di casa, come chi si abbraccia nelle vie del passeggio
> 
> ...


Hai fatto un esempio che mette in gioco molte cose


----------



## Marjanna (19 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io concordo che si debba fare, come consigliato da mio amata Manzoni, distinzione tra buon senso e senso comune, ma chi chiedeva e otteneva la condanna a morte di Gian Giacomo Mora era certo di agire con buon senso. E lo stesso Manzoni seguiva il buon senso dei suoi tempi accettando la cura con le sanguisughe, del resto non avrebbe potuto chiedere antibiotici, per curare la cistite recidivante della moglie.
> Io, ad esempio, credo che la potenzialità di essere vettore di contagio di un ragazzino chiuso in casa da due mesi sia probalisticamente molto bassa e che la possibilità di ammalarsi di un altro ragazzino in salute sia altrettanto bassa.
> Insomma guardando i ragazzini posso solo provare tenerezza per loro, nostalgia per me e non li vedo né come morituri (senz’altro meno di quando li vedo sul motorino) né come bombe biologiche e neppure come untori in famiglia.


Io non lo so. Ho sentito che Crisanti sta portando avanti uno studio in tal senso, riguardo ai cittadini di Vo' Euganeo anche per trovare risposta al perchè i bambini non si infettino.
"_I bambini sotto i 10 anni, seppure conviventi con infettati in grado di infettare, non si infettano. E se sono negativi non infettano_".
Questo secondo lo studio effettuato sulla popolazione di Vo' Euganeo è un dato acquisito. Su cosa accada dopo i 10 anni di età e perchè non ho sentito niente. Ci sono casi di positivi al tampone ad ogni modo (sopra i 10).

Evidentemente la madre che fa uscire suo figlio con una ffp3 si sente più sicura così al momento, magari hanno un nonno in casa, il padre iperteso, chi lo sa. Altrimenti gli comprerebbe una maglietta con i soldi per la mascherina non trovi? Io non so chi sia, ho solo visto un gruppetto passando.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non lo so. Ho sentito che Crisanti sta portando avanti uno studio in tal senso, riguardo ai cittadini di Vo' Euganeo anche per trovare risposta al perchè i ragazzi non si infettino.
> "_I bambini sotto i 10 anni, seppure conviventi con infettati in grado di infettare, non si infettano. E se sono negativi non infettano_".
> Questo secondo lo studio effettuato sulla popolazione di Vo' Euganeo è un dato acquisito. Su cosa accada dopo i 10 anni di età e perchè non ho sentito niente. Ci sono casi di positivi al tampone ad ogni modo (sopra i 10).
> 
> Evidente la madre che fa uscire suo figlio con una ffp3 si sente più sicura così al momento, magari hanno un nonno in casa, il padre iperteso, chi lo sa. Altrimenti gli comprerebbe una maglietta con i soldi per la mascherina non trovi? Io non so chi sia, ho solo visto un gruppetto passando.


Infatti non sapendo, non so se la madre sia un tipo ansioso o il figlio fragile o il figlio suicida. Non so e basta.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pienamente d'accordo.
> Anche io l'ho sempre fatto.
> Anche accettandolo rivolto a me.
> 
> ...


Fogli A4 e pennarello appesi al collo; all'occorrenza "metti la mascherina,,testa di cazzo" "stai lontano,coglione". Con elegante silenzio e adeguata prevenzione abbiamo risolto


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto un esempio che mette in gioco molte cose


Beh ma avviene anche nelle istituzioni, basti pensare alla diversa regolamentazione regionale, se vogliamo restare nella nostra bottega senza spingerci oltre confine

A meno che il Veneto o la Sicilia o la Toscana nelle scorse settimane  abbiano avuto accesso a studi segretissimi e riservati che le hanno spinte a prender decisioni diverse rispetto a un "poter fare" genericamente declinato a livello di potere centrale 

Io parto dal presupposto che ne sanno quanto la Lombardia e la Campania.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Tu sei imparato e le cose le sai...a me questa cosa della barba non l'ha mai detta nessuno.


Non è che non te l'hanno detta, non ti sei informato. Infatti fai parte di quel 90% che usa male la mascherina (ci rientro pure io, comunque) . È nelle istruzioni d'uso delle mascherine.La motivazione sta nel fatto che la barba impedisce alla mascherina di aderire perfettamente al viso, quindi consente il passaggio del virus sia verso l'esterno che l'esterno. 
In pratica resta aperta, è quindi inutile ai fini della protezione.
Un po' come la maschera o gli occhialini per andare sott'acqua. Se non sono aderenti si allagano.
Il concetto è lo stesso.
In ugual maniera la maschera non va indossata alla bisogna, cioè tolta e rimessa più volte, per lo stesso principio per cui non si indossa una maschera sott'acqua, ma prima.
Se vai al ristorante la indossi con tutti i criteri a casa, te la togli per mangiare, gettandola come prescritto, vai in bagno alla fine e ne indossi un'altra.
Se prevedi un dopocena, procurati 3 mascherine per la serata...
Se indossi sempre la stessa, non stai proteggendo nulla, ma solo agisci per non rischiare sanzioni o le reprimende noiose di chi incontri e ti vuol cagare il cazzo magari sapendone meno di te, ma lo fa perché è lo sport del momento. 
Non me ne frega nulla di quel che fai, ma semplicemente non potresti stigmatizzare chi non la mette, per esempio, perché come effetto tu e lui siete sullo stesso piano.
Io metto sullo stesso piano chi mette la mascherina male e chi non la mette, si sappia.
Se uno ha la barba, può anche non mettersela e mantenere la distanza e basta.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Fogli A4 e pennarello appesi al collo; all'occorrenza "metti la mascherina,,testa di cazzo" "stai lontano,coglione". Con elegante silenzio e adeguata prevenzione abbiamo risolto


....mi piace questa tua verve!!

appesi al collo non mi piace molto...non mi sembra elegante nell'insieme generale, mio senso estetico eh

sarei più propensa per un capo di abbigliamento che soddisfa l'esigenza! 
(nel mio immaginario femminile i corsetti non sono solo accessori che rimandano all'erotismo, anche se non lo perdono di vista...mi piace molto, esteticamente, il connubio implicito fra femminilità e austerità marziale).






seriamente...emotivamente sì, condivido la spinta.
(potrei anche esprimere una certa creatività nell'insulto).

Ma razionalmente credo che se la cosa diventa individuale, ossia un cittadino che riprende un altro cittadino, non solo in questo tempo (storico, non di pandemia, sia chiaro) la cosa non sarebbe accettata (chi sei tu per?? etc etc) ma  sarebbe anche controproducente.

Esiste una autorità per occuparsi di legalità.

E già l'autorità, per quanto invocata per i propri comfort, è rifiutata quando collide col comfort personale.

E* in questo caso si tratta proprio di legalità.*

Io non condivido parecchie cose dell'autorità governo.
Ma riconosco la sua esistenza.
E confermo la sua esistenza.
(la mia posizione è che se ad un certo punto questo governo mi è intollerabile, alzo il culo e me ne vado e mi assumo le mie conseguenze)

SE decido di non confermarla, e l'ho deciso in alcune situazioni, non coinvolgo nessuno.
E' una azione che coinvolge me e solo me e di cui mi assumo le conseguenze in prima persona.

E in questi termini non uso l'altro (come farei in questo caso riprendendo l'altro) per disconfermare l'autorità sostituendomi all'autorità stessa senza averne titolo e neppure riconoscimento.

E' un po' la differenza fra parere e atto.

Non so se mi spiego. 

Un discorso è essere in un un contesto di discussione in cui confrontare, scontrare pareri più o meno fondati con quel che ne consegue (la chiacchiera fondamentalmente), altro discorso è il contesto sociale che fa riferimento, per sostenersi, alle regole comuni. (giuste o sbagliate che siano, quelle sono.)


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tra chi ha raggiunto posizione e notorietà si sono sentite più versioni. L'infettivologo Bassetti (direttore della clinica di Malattie infettive del Policlinico San Martino di Genova e componente della task force Covid-19 della Liguria) ha fatto un video in ospedale con partecipazione del personale sanitario per fare capire come il virus si fermasse nelle cose, panchine, i tasti di un ascensore, per trasmettere l'importanza dell'uso di mascherina e guanti. In seguito ha dichiarato che le mascherine non hanno scadenza e si possono utilizzare finchè si sgualciscono. Inoltre afferma che all'aperto non serve la mascherina ma basta tenere la distanza di un metro. E le panchine? Che tocchi la panchina, poi tocchi il cellulare, poi te lo porti alla bocca e tac ti becchi il virus? Tutto sparito? E' solo uno. Scegli anche tu il tuo infettivologo di fiducia?
> Quello che ho scritto non era per sottolineare che qualcuno sia demente e altri illuminati. Io stessa applico un buonsenso che però inevitalmente entra in un determinato senso comune. Non sono infettivologo ne virologo ne epidemiologo.
> Quello che ho letto esposto da @ipazia, rispetto alle misure che ha preso lei, non l'ho inteso come "io sono la meglio", ma "io applico le massime misure a fronte di un virus, basandomi sul mio percorso formativo e lavorativo" e lo prendo come un indice. Per alcuni estremo. Volendo tracciare una linea dall'altra potremmo metterci un altro estremo, chi crede il virus non esiste, ed è pienamente convinto che non verrà toccato da vicino (non solo personalmente, ma nel circondario di persone che compongono la sua sfera affettiva). Un sacco di persone si muovono nel mezzo di questi due punti. Per me è impossibile, e non per capriccio, pianificare la chiusura in una "modalità protetta" delle persone che compongono la mia sfera affettiva, che risponda in modo condiviso al "vivere o convivere con il virus", perchè non ci troviamo nello stesso punto della linea immaginaria a cui facevo riferimento.


Il fatto è che qui sono morti medici che dovevano saperne più di noi e che tante persone non possono scegliere come comportarsi perché hanno dei vincoli lavorativi.
Le cassiere al supermercato con i clienti a distanza ravvicinata e senza mascherina non le ho viste solo io. Il padre del compagno di mia figlia, medico ospedaliero, è stato costretto dalla direzione sanitaria a lavorare pur in presenza di sintomi fino a quando non ha iniziato ad aggravarsi. Solo allora gli hanno concesso il tampone.
È rimasto intubato un mese e alla famiglia non hanno MAI fatto tamponi. Il tutto a norma, perché questa è la prassi.
Noi stiamo stigmatizzando il comportamento del singolo la cui incidenza è inesistente sulle statistiche ISS quando il disastro è provenuto da situazioni coercitive in ambienti a rischio.
Siamo in piena paranoia sociale, con cretini alla finestra che pubblicano foto sul web di chi è in giro, idioti che pretendono la chiusura totale ad libitum, una situazione economica che non lo permette, la delega delle responsabilità alle regioni da parte del governo, come da ultimo decreto e una massa allucinante di informazioni di virologi o presunti tali pronti a dire tutto e il suo contrario. È il caos, figlio del mancato governo. 
Dove sono finite le tre T annunciate all'inizio?
Ah, già, nessuno che le ricordi o sappia cosa sono. 
Stiamo invece parlando di mascherine, messe comunque sempre alla cazzo perché non ci si informa neppure su come usarle.
Sostanzialmente una discussione inutile.


----------



## Martes (19 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dove sono finite le tre T annunciate all'inizio?
> Ah, già, nessuno che le ricordi o sappia cosa sono.


In effetti io ricordo solo quelle di Bologna e di Cremona


----------



## perplesso (19 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che ho compreso, e stasera ho riscontrato un po' ovunque tornando dal lavoro, è che in giro è già pieno (_cvd_) di torme di stronzi senza mascherina (compreso il benzinaio da cui ho rifornito, che mi guardava anche con sufficienza) gongolanti tra tavoli, panchine e un po' dove cazzo gli va, perchè probabilmente _è la natura umana_, e magari anche perchè le misure prescritte _gli sembrano eccessive_.
> 
> E questo in piena (ex) zona rossa, dove di morti abbandonati a sè ne abbiamo avuti mica pochi. Il bello è che dopo tanto strepitare, disperare e delirare, non si rendono conto - queste grandissime teste di cazzo - di star rendendo potenzialmente inutili gli ultimi 2 mesi, e che se non va di culo tra 3-4 settimane si ricomincerà da capo. Complimenti, natura umana! Sempre avanti, a testa alta.


da quel che mi dicono, anche in via Colleoni a Bergamo le cose sono più o meno tornate come prima.

a riprova che il sapiens sapiens è un animale abitudinario.    e se non ti entra in testa questo concetto, non vai da nessuna parte


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh ma avviene anche nelle istituzioni, basti pensare alla diversa regolamentazione regionale, se vogliamo restare nella nostra bottega senza spingerci oltre confine
> 
> A meno che il Veneto o la Sicilia o la Toscana nelle scorse settimane  abbiano avuto accesso a studi segretissimi e riservati che le hanno spinte a prender decisioni diverse rispetto a un "poter fare" genericamente declinato a livello di potere centrale
> 
> Io parto dal presupposto che ne sanno quanto la Lombardia e la Campania.


I politici sono uomini come gli altri con gli stessi pregi e difetti. Si spera che abbiano capacità politiche ovvero di considerare le implicazioni sociali ed economiche che comportano le scelte che devono compiere per la salvaguardia della salute pubblica anche per mantenere il consenso che permette di avere il potere di farle. 
Mi sembra intuitivo che il sindaco di un paesino di poche anime, isolato su una montagna debba tenere conto di esigenze diverse rispetto a quello di una grande città.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> In effetti io ricordo solo quelle di Bologna e di Cremona


Nelle prime conferenze stampa, seguendo le linee guida dell'OMS, si parlava delle tre T, un modo sintetico per esprimere come andava affrontata la gestione del virus.
È quanto è stato fatto in Germania.
Testing, tracing, treating.
Inizialmente Codogno e Vò sono state gestite così, poi si è passati a una fase in cui le limitate risorse unitamente alla pressione sul sistema sanitario hanno impedito di proseguire con modalità simili e si è adottato il vincolo di limitare i tamponi ai soli soggetti in cui fossero presenti determinate combinazioni di sintomi. Al mio collega che ne aveva solo due non è stato fatto il tampone e il medico di base ha solo prescritto un periodo di osservazione per sospetto Covid di 5 gg. Dopo è rientrato al lavoro. 
Il lockdown doveva servire per ridurre la pressione ospedaliera e organizzare la gestione 
in una fase successiva secondo criteri utili per contenere gli eventuali focolai. Ovvero:
Aumentare numero dei test, tracciare tutti i contatti dri positivi, trattare il virus. 
In realtà si prosegue come prima, con una delega alle Regioni sulla gestione. I tempi restano gli stessi: 5 gg per l'insorgere dei sintomi, 9 gg minimo per ottenere i risultati di un tampone (ma è occorso anche di più). 
In pratica gli effetti di qualsiasi allentamento si vedono dopo 2 settimane. 
Ma... 
Qual è il problema? 
Che senza le tre T gli interventi agiscono solo quando i focolai diventano ingestibili, ovvero quando se ne ha contezza sulle conseguenze dei reparti ospedalieri, dovendo quindi volta per volta applicare lockdown molto estesi. 
Detto in parole povere: siamo diventati noi i responsabili di tutto. Alla Ponzio Pilato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nelle prime conferenze stampa, seguendo le linee guida dell'OMS, si parlava delle tre T, un modo sintetico per esprimere come andava affrontata la gestione del virus.
> È quanto è stato fatto in Germania.
> Testing, tracing, treating.
> Inizialmente Codogno e Vò sono state gestite così, poi si è passati a una fase in cui le limitate risorse unitamente alla pressione sul sistema sanitario hanno impedito di proseguire con modalità simili e si è adottato il vincolo di limitare i tamponi ai soli soggetti in cui fossero presenti determinate combinazioni di sintomi. Al mio collega che ne aveva solo due non è stato fatto il tampone e il medico di base ha solo prescritto un periodo di osservazione per sospetto Covid di 5 gg. Dopo è rientrato al lavoro.
> ...


Giusto.
Ma non sono informazioni segrete.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I politici sono uomini come gli altri con gli stessi pregi e difetti. Si spera che abbiano capacità politiche ovvero di considerare le implicazioni sociali ed economiche che comportano le scelte che devono compiere per la salvaguardia della salute pubblica anche per mantenere il consenso che permette di avere il potere di farle.
> Mi sembra intuitivo che il sindaco di un paesino di poche anime, isolato su una montagna debba tenere conto di esigenze diverse rispetto a quello di una grande città.


Certo, ma a prescindere dalle capacità politiche, voglio dire che la "traduzione nel fare" di una "norma scientifica" può avere mille sfumature diverse

Es: norma scientifica : "la distanza di sicurezza da un altro individuo è 2 metri" 

Soggetto A: "2 metri? Oh cazzo, la situazione è seria, col cazzo che io esco di casa" 

Soggetto B: "beh.. Facciamo 3 metri, dai, mi preparo e esco" 

Soggetto C: "2 metri!?!?? Yuhuu chiamo subito i miei amici e ci vediamo tra un'ora in piazza per parlare di calcio, stando a 2 metri!" 

Chi ha capito tutto e chi non ha capito nulla? 

Ognuno dei 3 soggetti, volendo, sarà pronto a urlare agli altri 2 che non hanno capito nulla

Ma appunto la differenza sta solo nelle diverse sensazioni e spinte provocate individualmente dalla " norma scientifica" che tutti alla fine, hanno capito benissimo


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Ma non sono informazioni segrete.


Anzi, erano state ampiamente comunicate anche sui media.
Io infatti pensavo fosse questa la prassi da adottare, prima di scoprire dalla narrazione delle esperienze dirette che andava tutto diversamente.
Pensa che io mi immaginavo squadre in tuta antivirus che arrivavano a casa del sospetto, facevano il tampone, lo portavano se positivo in un'area di isolamento lontano dai familiari, anche loro sotto controllo, facevano l'elenco dei contatti che venivano avvertiti e testati. 
Manco pensavo che un sospetto Covid potesse uscire per farsi esaminare o visitare e ai familiari venisse solo detto di stare a casa per 15 gg.
Un leggerissimo sospetto mi venne quando il mio collega, con due soli sintomi, dopo 5 gg a casa per sospetto Covid era già in ufficio con permesso dato al telefono dal medico di base e senza alcun tipo di verifica.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anzi, erano state ampiamente comunicate anche sui media.
> Io infatti pensavo fosse questa la prassi da adottare, prima di scoprire dalla narrazione delle esperienze dirette che andava tutto diversamente.
> Pensa che io mi immaginavo squadre in tuta antivirus che arrivavano a casa del sospetto, facevano il tampone, lo portavano se positivo in un'area di isolamento lontano dai familiari, anche loro sotto controllo, facevano l'elenco dei contatti che venivano avvertiti e testati.
> Manco pensavo che un sospetto Covid potesse uscire per farsi esaminare o visitare e ai familiari venisse solo detto di stare a casa per 15 gg.
> Un leggerissimo sospetto mi venne quando il mio collega, con due soli sintomi, dopo 5 gg *a casa per sospetto Covid era già in ufficio con permesso dato al telefono dal medico di base e senza alcun tipo di verifica.*


qui non è così.comunque a me appare evidente che al di là di norme e divieti valga la nostra coscienza ...e se vivi con un positivo , anche se nessuno te lo dice devi isolarti .se hai il dubbio non vai a lavorare infettando gli altri , né il tuo datore di lavoro può chiedertelo.così almeno ho visto fare ad esempio a mia figlia alla prima febbre di lui. non la  vedo da febbraio, fra un tampone prima di lui, poi di lei .
ho saputo della gravidanza in videochiamata e aspetto con ansia di poterla abbracciare .
lo spinone?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anzi, erano state ampiamente comunicate anche sui media.
> Io infatti pensavo fosse questa la prassi da adottare, prima di scoprire dalla narrazione delle esperienze dirette che andava tutto diversamente.
> Pensa che io mi immaginavo squadre in tuta antivirus che arrivavano a casa del sospetto, facevano il tampone, lo portavano se positivo in un'area di isolamento lontano dai familiari, anche loro sotto controllo, facevano l'elenco dei contatti che venivano avvertiti e testati.
> Manco pensavo che un sospetto Covid potesse uscire per farsi esaminare o visitare e ai familiari venisse solo detto di stare a casa per 15 gg.
> Un leggerissimo sospetto mi venne quando il mio collega, con due soli sintomi, dopo 5 gg a casa per sospetto Covid era già in ufficio con permesso dato al telefono dal medico di base e senza alcun tipo di verifica.


Non mi riferivo al trattamento, le tre T, che non c’è stato.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a riprova che il sapiens sapiens è un animale abitudinario. e se non ti entra in testa questo concetto, non vai da nessuna parte


Smettila. Non mi insegni nulla, almeno in ambito paleoantropologico, e intasiamo il forum facendo a chi vuole avere l'ultima parola.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In questo paese, quando si propone un'idea che potrebbe funzionare, la risposta tipo è: "Seeeeee, figurati!"
> E si esprimono così istituzioni, autorità, associazioni, ecc. Anche a me piace molto questo genere di idee, anche perchè di solito quando vengono messe in pratica (da italiani) producono risultato. Ma anche in quel caso, è nostra consuetudine che non trovino seguito. Per lo meno in patria.
> 
> Da individui, la difficoltà è nel condizionamento sociale, nella paura di dare forma ad un'intuizione che nessuno suggerisce. Mi piace pensare che la paura, che a volte paralizza, altre volte sblocchi il pensiero. Ma come ho già detto altrove, siamo stupefacentemente bravi a dimenticare, quando possiamo permettercelo.


Riprendendo l’argomento della progettazione del futuro, penso che si stia tutti sopravvalutando le conseguenze di una epidemia e di due mesi di fermo. 
Non credo che ci saranno altri cambiamenti oltre ad aver smontato l’idea di poter essere salvaguardati da qualsiasi malattia. Chi non era molto attento avrà imparato qualche norma igienica.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' possibile che la situazione *abbia fatto sentire il ragazzino fuori contesto*. Per questo dico che sarebbe da parlare di quale sia il buonsenso e quale il sensocomune.


Come per tutte le scimmie antropomorfe, la nostra socialità è un condizionamento che travalica piuttosto facilmente la razionalità (è molto più antica la parte animale, e ha assai più esperienza). Durante il '300 vi furono diverse ondate di peste. A distanza di 10-15 anni la cosa ripeteva a presentarsi: andò avanti per circa un secolo, un po' qua e un po' là. E nei casi più gravi, quasi metà della popolazione delle aree colpite era falcidiata. A leggere le cronache, ogni volta si ripresentavano le stesse dinamiche collettive, anche una volta acquisita la nozione che era meglio quarantenare chi proveniva da un luogo di contagio, o le località stesse teatro di epidemie:

Dalle alte sfere in giù: smentita o minimizzazione del problema; rifiuto di modificare il proprio stile di vita, nessuna sospensione degli eventi collettivi (a volte persino osteggiata); sottostima dell'impatto sulla salute della comunità.


Progressiva acquisizione della portata reale di ciò che sta accadendo; frammentazione delle informazioni e misure di contenimento adottate ognun per sè, disordine degli scambi e dei mercati.


Arrivano i cadaveri in strada, è il caos. Chi può cerca sicurezza nell'isolamento, spesso invano; emerge il caleidoscopio delle pulsioni: chi si industria a far qualcosa, chi prega e invoca, chi si dà al malaffare, chi non fa nulla: e poi cialtroni, povertà, meschinità, ansie, paura. Ma anche dissociazione e dispercezione.


I sopravvissuti scoprono al passare dei giorni che là fuori c'è un mondo nuovo, in cui spesso si può più agevolmente ridistribuire quello che è rimasto; c'è necessità di fare e si intravedono opportunità; si fanno piani, strategie e accordi.


Si torna fuori, con la scommessa che sia passata, o transitata altrove; spesso il sollievo d'essere ancora al mondo dà una mano sia ad azzardare che ad elaborare, e dopo una prima riorganizzazione ci si dedica presto ad altri affari; si prendono le distanze dall'accaduto, comincia la rimozione.
Poi, se non partiva subito una seconda ondata, dopo 10-15 anni "guarda un po' chi c'è" e via di nuovo un altro 20% di popolazione! E l'approccio spesso non cambiava anche se a quell'epoca quasi tutte le generazioni sperimentavano un'apocalisse del genere.

Sei o settecento anni dopo comunichiamo istantaneamente in tutto il globo, riusciamo a fotografare l'atomo, ma siamo ancora condizionati dalla scimmia accanto al punto di cadere nel fosso se ci sono caduti gli altri. Al punto di abbassare la mascherina perchè gli altri non ce l'hanno. Se il buonsenso è ciò che ad alcuni permette almeno di discernere la credibilità delle informazioni che circolano, l'approccio collettivo di fronte ad eventi come questi è purtroppo sempre molto simile.

Come si diceva anche nei primi post, prima che il topic andasse a farfalle, la risposta è davvero il solito "no, non siamo pronti per la prossima volta". E' pura fantascienza pensare diversamente; e mi spiace, perchè io adoro la fantascienza.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Andando un po' OT (scusa @giorgiocan) dal canto mio posso dirti che il tema, oltre che interessante, è "spinoso"; perché so quanto semplice e naturale sia, alle volte, "confondersi" con l'altro.
> Può essere spaesante ma sa suonare come il canto di una sirena.
> Proprio perché quel confondersi è percepito come verace, genuino e autentico.
> E da lì discendono condivisione, libertà...intimità.
> ...


Ti seguo un po' nell'OT (e mi associo alle scuse a @giorgiocan).
E' vero quello che dici. E' un tema spinoso. (mi sa che è uno dei motivi per cui lo trovo interessante   )
Ed un canto di sirena. (bella immagine, grazie!)
Nella mia esperienza, somiglia al contempo anche alla postura con cui si ascoltò il canto della sirena...sia naufragando sia legati.

Pur nell'ascolto io credo che sotto suoni anche qualcos'altro. Che "stride". Anche se non si sa nominare cosa sia.
Come un'ombra impalpabile che è lì ma non si riesce a collocare. (che alternativamente fa lanciare nell'incoscienza dettata dall'impulso e nel ritrarsi altrettanto impulsivamente).

Mi resta una certa positività, no, più la credenza che chiunque possa sentire quello stridere.
(mi sa che la devo smontare questa, è uno dei nuclei caldi della delusione).

Ombra che fra l'altro si rende più o meno manifesta. (a seconda della struttura in cui prende casa)
Penso all'ansia sottile che striscia sotto e punzecchia, fino a manifestazioni più evidenti, come gli attacchi di panico, i pensieri ricorrenti, la percezione confusa di un "oltre" da sfuggire o raggiungere (buona parte delle addiction affondano radici in questi dintorni).

E, qui divento dura, la scelta è fra l'ascoltare (non solo sentire) l'inquietudine e le sue manifestazioni o rincorrere il rimedio, risposte immediate e (apparentemente) risolutive che rispondono alla necessità della reiterazione.

Invece che farsi domande, cercare e darsi risposte (veloci), fondamentalmente.
(si aprirebbe un ulteriore infinito OT su un tema che avevamo già anche sfiorato, le pillole ormai svendute come "norma gestionale". E sia ben chiaro, non ho nulla in contrario alla pillolina in sè).

A seconda della scelta, la mente si struttura.
Si declina seguendo.

Penso che l'impossibilità nasca a questo bivio (quando il sistema non ha deficit strutturali).
Quel non tutto per tutti.

Sì, quelle sono parole che non sono monoliti, e che dipendono fortemente dalla composizione relazionale in cui nascono e crescono, oltre che vivono.

E' uno dei motivi per cui, per esempio in formazione, la prima cosa che si struttura è il patto formativo. (che ha esattamente la funzione di contestualizzare e dare sostanza alla forma superando - in quello spazio tempo individuato - l'illusione del livellamento del significato).

Quello spezzone, tutto il film a dirla tutta, mi è sempre piaciuto molto.
E' multi-livello e mi diverte molto giocarci, montando e smontando i significati e le immagini che ne escono. 

Si presta bene al refrain.

Vacillo pure io. Parecchio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come per tutte le scimmie antropomorfe, la nostra socialità è un condizionamento che travalica piuttosto facilmente la razionalità (è molto più antica la parte animale, e ha assai più esperienza). Durante il '300 vi furono diverse ondate di peste. A distanza di 10-15 anni la cosa ripeteva a presentarsi: andò avanti per circa un secolo, un po' qua e un po' là. E nei casi più gravi, quasi metà della popolazione delle aree colpite era falcidiata. A leggere le cronache, ogni volta si ripresentavano le stesse dinamiche collettive, anche una volta acquisita la nozione che era meglio quarantenare chi proveniva da un luogo di contagio, o le località stesse teatro di epidemie:
> 
> Dalle alte sfere in giù: smentita o minimizzazione del problema; rifiuto di modificare il proprio stile di vita, nessuna sospensione degli eventi collettivi (a volte persino osteggiata); sottostima dell'impatto sulla salute della comunità.
> 
> ...


I cambiamenti storici sono sempre determinati da una molteplicità di fattori. 
Le epidemie sono state uno di questi fattori che hanno portato a varie innovazioni.
Per restare a tempi recentissimi l’epidemia di colera a Napoli, benché modesta, ha portato, insieme ad altri eventi (per dirne uno il vino al metanolo) a creare un sistema di  controllo degli alimenti.


----------



## Vera (19 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che non te l'hanno detta, non ti sei informato. Infatti fai parte di quel 90% che usa male la mascherina (ci rientro pure io, comunque) . È nelle istruzioni d'uso delle mascherine.La motivazione sta nel fatto che la barba impedisce alla mascherina di aderire perfettamente al viso, quindi consente il passaggio del virus sia verso l'esterno che l'esterno.
> In pratica resta aperta, è quindi inutile ai fini della protezione.
> Un po' come la maschera o gli occhialini per andare sott'acqua. Se non sono aderenti si allagano.
> Il concetto è lo stesso.
> ...


Questo vale per le ffp2 e le ffp3, non per le mascherine chirurgiche. A meno che uno non abbia la barba di Mangiafuoco.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2020)

per questo infatti molti l'hanno eliminata (la barba).
e noi invece si risparmia sulla decolorazione dei baffetti,fine epidemia calerà la maschera e spunteranno tante frida kahlo


----------



## Vera (19 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> per questo infatti molti l'hanno eliminata (la barba).
> e noi invece si risparmia sulla decolorazione dei baffetti,fine epidemia calerà la maschera e spunteranno tante frida kahlo


----------



## Marjanna (19 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> gli irresponsabili ci saranno sempre.. inutile sperare che un qualsiasi evento li cambi
> 
> ne vedo anche io, ma a questo punto qui, sono innocui per chi ha senso di responsabilità. basta stare a distanza
> 
> ...


Neppure a me frega niente di per se.  
L'unica cosa che teoricamente dovrebbe essere condivisa da chi vive in Italia è che un nuovo lockdown non ce lo possiamo permettere.
Io non credo neppure avverrà, ma è possibile che zone che presentano focolai importanti vengano blindate. Se si bloccasse la Lombardia di nuovo già butta male.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che qui sono morti medici che dovevano saperne più di noi e che tante persone non possono scegliere come comportarsi perché hanno dei vincoli lavorativi.
> Le cassiere al supermercato con i clienti a distanza ravvicinata e senza mascherina non le ho viste solo io. Il padre del compagno di mia figlia, medico ospedaliero, è stato costretto dalla direzione sanitaria a lavorare pur in presenza di sintomi fino a quando non ha iniziato ad aggravarsi. Solo allora gli hanno concesso il tampone.
> È rimasto intubato un mese e alla famiglia non hanno MAI fatto tamponi. Il tutto a norma, perché questa è la prassi.
> Noi stiamo stigmatizzando il comportamento del singolo la cui incidenza è inesistente sulle statistiche ISS quando il disastro è provenuto da situazioni coercitive in ambienti a rischio.
> ...


45 euro, 45 euro, 45 euro

PS: non sapevo la cosa della barba, il barbiere di mio padre ce l'ha e bella folta


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, ma a prescindere dalle capacità politiche, voglio dire che la "traduzione nel fare" di una "norma scientifica" può avere mille sfumature diverse
> 
> Es: norma scientifica : "la distanza di sicurezza da un altro individuo è 2 metri"
> 
> ...


Le persone anziane io credo possano essere più influenzabili. Se sentono che un figlio gli dice "mamma tranquilla il peggio è passato" oppure "mamma non portare la mascherina che ti fa male", la mamma potrebbe andare a bersi il caffè dalla vicina, che il giorno prima ha visto la nipote, che il giorno prima ha fatto APE per la riapertura e si è imboscata con Marco, che...


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Questo vale per le ffp2 e le ffp3, non per le mascherine chirurgiche. A meno che uno non abbia la barba di Mangiafuoco.




Mascherine chirurgiche che infatti non sono fatte per non far passare i virus.
Evitano gli sputacchiamenti (quelli che chiamano meno volgarmente droplet) , che becchi se stai mediamente a un metro o meno da una persona che ti parla frontalmente. 
Non servono a proteggerti in un ambiente chiuso dove potrebbe esserci una persona col virus, perché questo comunque filtra attraverso la mascherina.
Infatti i medici si ammalavano proprio avendo a disposizione solo questo tipo di mascherine in ambienti dove le persone contagiate sostavano a lungo.
Non dico che non siano utili, se utilizzate correttamente, ma che il loro beneficio è limitato ad alcune particolari situazioni e al loro corretto utilizzo.


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Smettila. Non mi insegni nulla, almeno in ambito paleoantropologico, e intasiamo il forum facendo a chi vuole avere l'ultima parola.


rosichi?


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> per questo infatti molti l'hanno eliminata (la barba).
> e noi invece si risparmia sulla decolorazione dei baffetti,fine epidemia calerà la maschera e spunteranno tante frida kahlo


Inizialmente noi avevamo acquistato on line le mascherine della categoria con filtro prima dell' obbligo per legge del loro uso. 
Carissime e da usare con parsimonia nelle situazioni più a rischio (mia moglie avrebbe dovuto andare in ospedale e io l'avrei accompagnata). 
Dopo un tot numero di ore, utilizzate principalmente per la spesa, esaurite, siamo passati a delle mascherine in tessuto lavabili.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Neppure a me frega niente di per se.
> L'unica cosa che teoricamente dovrebbe essere condivisa da chi vive in Italia è che un nuovo lockdown non ce lo possiamo permettere.
> Io non credo neppure avverrà, ma è possibile che zone che presentano focolai importanti vengano blindate. Se si bloccasse la Lombardia di nuovo già butta male.


Sì, ma se accadrà temo non sarà senza conflitto.
Perché ci si aspetta, soprattutto in Lombardia, anche una certa capacità di reazione  da parte delle istituzioni, che non ci portino nuovamente al collasso sanitario. 
Individuare ed isolare i focolai, avendo costantemente sotto controllo la situazione: questo è quello che si deve pretendere. 
Poi noi metteremo come sempre la nostra parte, ma è impensabile lasciare tutto solo al normale senso di responsabilità dell'individuo. È un sovvertimento del concetto stesso di Stato.


----------



## Vera (20 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 9344
> 
> Mascherine chirurgiche che infatti non sono fatte per non far passare i virus.
> Evitano gli sputacchiamenti (quelli che chiamano meno volgarmente droplet) , che becchi se stai mediamente a un metro o meno da una persona che ti parla frontalmente.
> ...


Anche quelle lavabili, che hai detto di aver acquistato, non sono ottimali per la protezione.
Se le indossassimo tutti andrebbero più che bene entrambi.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 45 euro, 45 euro, 45 euro
> 
> PS: non sapevo la cosa della barba, il barbiere di mio padre ce l'ha e bella folta


Ieri, parlando telefonicamente con un collaboratore, ho avuto alcune informazioni sulla morte di una persona a me vicina.
A parte l'allucinante perdita delle ceneri, che non si sapeva dove fossero finite e che sono state recuperate rocambolescamente, è emerso che quando era ancora vivo, giunto in ospedale in conseguenza di un problema cardiaco, è stato lasciato morire perché non c'erano sale di rianimazione disponibili. 
Questo, temo, sia una delle cause dell'aumento della mortalità non collegata direttamente al Covid in determinate e specifiche aree dell'Italia (altrove invece è calata). 
Direi che per almeno  4 delle persone che ho perso ne sono ormai certo. Queste persone sono morte per mancata assistenza, ovvero per strutture insufficienti.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche quelle lavabili, che hai detto di aver acquistato, non sono ottimali per la protezione.
> Se le indossassimo tutti andrebbero più che bene entrambi.


No, non sono ottimali neanche quelle. Le uso per rispetto verso gli altri. 
Io non sono convinto che possano garantire adeguata protezione in tante circostanze.
Non per esempio in un ufficio dove si staziona per ore, come il mio. Meglio organizzarsi in maniera che ci sia una persona sola al giorno per stanza, non 5 come prima. Neppure la distanza tra le scrivanie  ci ha mai risparmiato dai virus portati dai colleghi, pur  non avendo l'abitudine di parlare a lungo in ufficio. Noi poi abbiamo anche il riscaldamento con ventilazione forzata. 
Le mascherine possono essere utili per stare a parlare con gli amici, soprattutto frontalmente, stando vicini, dando per scontato che tutti si possa essere potenziali untori. 
E, comunque, mascherina o no, negli ambienti chiusi con più persone è sempre essenziale il ricambio d'aria. 
Ho molti dubbi invece sull'utilità dell'utilizzo all'aperto, ove siano rispettate le distanze. 
Dubito invece si possa entrare a contatto con quantità sufficienti di virus dai droplet da rimanere infettati da persone che semplicemente transitano accanto a noi. Lo saremmo ormai tutti, nella nostra area geografica, altrimenti. Mi stupisco, poi, di come non ci sia stata strage tra i cori che conosco e tra quelli in cui canto.
Eppure il riscaldamento comprende proprio cose come i lip trill, che sono a base di sputacchi. E mi è capitato a gennaio e febbraio di condividere il microfono con altri (vuol dire stare a 5 cm dalla bocca di chi canta accanto ).
E una ragazza del mio coro, quella che veniva in auto con me ha avuto a gennaio una polmonite virale. 
Ho invece ho la certezza che una mascherina sporca, riutilizzata, sudaticcia o umida sia decisamente non igienica e che il senso di sicurezza dato dall'indossarla porti a sottovalutare altri fattori essenziali e a essere imprudenti.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le persone anziane io credo possano essere più influenzabili. Se sentono che un figlio gli dice "mamma tranquilla il peggio è passato" oppure "mamma non portare la mascherina che ti fa male", la mamma potrebbe andare a bersi il caffè dalla vicina, che il giorno prima ha visto la nipote, che il giorno prima ha fatto APE per la riapertura e si è imboscata con Marco, che...


Non credere che non sia accaduto anche durante il lockdown..


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Neppure a me frega niente di per se.
> L'unica cosa che teoricamente dovrebbe essere condivisa da chi vive in Italia è che un nuovo lockdown non ce lo possiamo permettere.
> Io non credo neppure avverrà, ma è possibile che zone che presentano focolai importanti vengano blindate. Se si bloccasse la Lombardia di nuovo già butta male.


È una situazione stressante, quella che porta a pensare di "non potersi permettere".. Io penso che si possa calare prima di tutto individualmente

"posso affrontare sotto vari punti di vista un nuovo lockdown"?

Se la risposta è si, si sta gestendo produttivamente lo stress

Se la risposta è no, vanno a prevalere emozioni e vissuti di maggior disagio e meno produttivi, e da questo loop ne esci andando a ricercare competenze che ti consentono, ove acquisite, di gestire più produttivamente la situazione

A livello di "collettività" o di stato, io vorrei sperare che almeno qualcosa di meglio come presidi a chi in strutture varie (ospwdali/rsa/etc) ha fatto i conti con il covid, si metta a disposizione

Che quel che leggeranno i nostri nipoti nei libri di storia che è avvenuto in certe strutture, ad oggi è inconfessabile


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Inizialmente noi avevamo acquistato on line le mascherine della categoria con filtro prima dell' obbligo per legge del loro uso.
> Carissime e da usare con parsimonia nelle situazioni più a rischio (mia moglie avrebbe dovuto andare in ospedale e io l'avrei accompagnata).
> Dopo un tot numero di ore, utilizzate principalmente per la spesa, esaurite, siamo passati a delle mascherine in tessuto lavabili.


quanto le paghi le lavabili?


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanto le paghi le lavabili?


Sono un ordine della ditta, non ne ho idea.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2020)

Sono stato un po' prolisso, ma il concetto che voglio far passare è che si sta parlando solo di ipotetica riduzione del rischio, non di abbattimento, e che in ogni caso essa non è a priori, in assenza di dati statistici, correttamente valutabile per questa circostanza, tra l'altro non essendoci solo il Covid come fattore in gioco (l'assurdità di portare una mascherina potenziale coltura di batteri, per esempio). 
A rigor di logica è un compromesso che tiene conto di diversi fattori, alcuni basati su ipotesi. In altri paesi l'uso della mascherina è stato normato diversamente, così pure come il concetto di assembramento. Non è che siano scelte migliori o peggiori delle nostre, sono solo  diverse valutazioni  probabilistiche dei vari fattori che potrebbero influenzare lo stato di rischio in una situazione non usuale. In sintesi, noi non abbiamo alcuno studio, che non sia probabilistico, che affermi che l'utilizzo della mascherina chirurgica nella vita quotidiana abbatta per una certa percentuale la diffusione del virus e sia migliorativa della salute pubblica, mentre abbiamo la certezza che inadeguate strutture sanitarie influenzino la salute pubblica.
Voi di cosa sareste più preoccupati?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono stato un po' prolisso, ma il concetto che voglio far passare è che si sta parlando solo di ipotetica riduzione del rischio, non di abbattimento, e che in ogni caso essa non è a priori, in assenza di dati statistici, correttamente valutabile per questa circostanza, tra l'altro non essendoci solo il Covid come fattore in gioco (l'assurdità di portare una mascherina potenziale coltura di batteri, per esempio).
> A rigor di logica è un compromesso che tiene conto di diversi fattori, alcuni basati su ipotesi. In altri paesi l'uso della mascherina è stato normato diversamente, così pure come il concetto di assembramento. Non è che siano scelte migliori o peggiori delle nostre, sono solo  diverse valutazioni  probabilistiche dei vari fattori che potrebbero influenzare lo stato di rischio in una situazione non usuale. In sintesi, noi non abbiamo alcuno studio, che non sia probabilistico, che affermi che l'utilizzo della mascherina chirurgica nella vita quotidiana abbatta per una certa percentuale la diffusione del virus e sia migliorativa della salute pubblica, mentre abbiamo la certezza che inadeguate strutture sanitarie influenzino la salute pubblica.
> Voi di cosa sareste più preoccupati?


A me preoccupa la situazione economica.
Mi auguro che le carenze strutturali della sanità, che erano già note prima ed esplose per la epidemia, essendo ora sotto gli occhi di tutti, vengano ora colmate.
Non vorrei che, passata la grande paura, si torni ad avere pochi medici di base, non aggiornati, spesso demotivati, indisponibili e arroganti e visite ed esami specialistici con tempi di attesa troppo lunghi.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce...avresti voglia, anche in privato se preferisci, vedi tu per me è uguale, di spiegarmi come mai non hai sentito nascere in te l'attribuzione a me dedicata "esser meglio di" ?


Mi è difficile spiegarti qualcosa che non ho proprio recepito. Diciamo che se colgo qualcosa che fa uscire la parola "migliore" mi sa di opportunità per migliorare me (che comunque non vuol dire copiare). Nel caso dei commenti che hai scritto ci ho visto solo informazioni di gestione casalinga e contatti di alta prudenza. Sicuramente maggiori rispetto a quanto è stato consigliato alla popolazione. Alcune cose che hai scritto non le ho trovate neppure io applicabili, ad esempio lavatrice a 90°, buona parte dei vestiti portano come indicazione lavaggio non superiore a 40°, in un altro topic di parecchio tempo fa rispondendo a @danny mi pare, l'avevo pure già scritto parlando di tessuti scarsi. T-shirt e abiti estivi non ne parliamo. Ho solo una t-shirt che però porto per casa di cotone spesso (lavabile a 50-60°), ma non è stata acquistata in Italia ma in Germania. Non so veramente dove tu trovi vestiti che si possono lavare a 90°, tanto da avere non qualche capo, ma un armadio completo da poter lavare a 90°.
E' comunque una divagazione. Se tu li hai ovviamente puoi fare la lavatrice a 90°.
Poi sarà anche un fattore di percezione, non lo so. In un commento in risposta a me avevi spiegato la storia del filtro nelle mascherine ffp3 ed era una cosa che già sapevo, però mi è parso ugualmente utile. Ad esempio io non sapevo della barba e l'ho scoperto leggendo un commento di @danny che non era rivolto a me.
Riguardo le tue decisioni di vita di lasciare la città e quindi trovarti in una zona con meno pressione, poterti dedicare all'orto, vedere la vita che continua, non mi viene proprio niente da dire. E' una cosa tua. Amando la natura ovviamente mi sembra una bella scelta. Scelta che alcune persone non possono fare. Lo sappiamo.

Ho trovato interessante quando hai parlato di "vivere con il virus" e non convivere. Quello che noto è che molti non ci vogliono proprio convivere (e ritengono che viverci sia accettare norme che porteranno alla dittatura), percui prima storia per il confinamento, ora che si esce storie per la mascherina, ma purtroppo il virus è ancora qua, non è che se n'è andato altrove. Non sarà facile portare d'estate la mascherina (ho provato una in tessuto -poliestere- e devo dire che rispetto alla chirurgica veramente non si respira) ma se da una parte non si vuole che siano rotte le palle a chi decide di non usarla (pure se ci sono le multe) d'altra parte rompe pure sentire sto coro continuo che si lamenta e rogna. 
Riguardo il ridisegnare la vita in ogni suo settore, le città, i trasporti, ect. solo considerando il virus, dove dietro ogni ridisegnare ci sono soldi, e tanti, quando poi si dice che non ce n'è per nessuno sento un poco stridere. Uno dei grandi problemi che ci troveremo ad affrontare rimane quello dei cambiamenti climatici (mentre noi si discuteva del lockdown ci siamo fottuti un altro pezzo di foresta amazzonica), sarebbe forse da considerare. Si parla tanto di tecnologia, ad esempio ogni ragazzo dovrà avere un proprio computer, magari anche una stampante, spero allora si consideri di creare macchine che non siano dei macinini con la data di scadenza considerando che sarà una spesa di ogni italiano che figlia e una spesa per chi è anziano e non ne ha mai avuto necessità. Non so come si possa portare avanti una società basata sul consumo, sull'usa e getta, considerando a cosa andiamo incontro (a meno che non continuamo a fare negazionismo e di nuovo aspettiamo l'ennesima ecatombe e poi parliamo di cosa si doveva fare prima).


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me preoccupa la situazione economica.
> Mi auguro che le carenze strutturali della sanità, che erano già note prima ed esplose per la epidemia, essendo ora sotto gli occhi di tutti, vengano ora colmate.
> Non vorrei che, passata la grande paura, si torni ad avere pochi medici di base, non aggiornati, spesso demotivati, indisponibili e arroganti e visite ed esami specialistici con tempi di attesa troppo lunghi.


Allo stato attuale non è cambiato nulla, purtroppo, da quel punto di vista. 
È un po' come quando si  fanno valutazioni sull'auto elettrica rispetto a quella endotermica. È ovvio che se considero il solo veicolo, la prima risulta vincente dal punto di vista delle emissioni. Se valuto la filiera, già la valutazione muta. Ma io non ho contezza di cosa potrebbe accadere in tutti i settori della società se le auto elettriche dovessero sostituire in toto quelle a scoppio. Potrebbe anche succedere che la richiesta eccessiva di energia elettrica renda necessario utilizzare il gasolio per le motrici dei treni o che non lo renda disponibile in aree lontane dai centri urbani. Non posso a priori definire lo scenario che si presenterà. Le scelte sono inevitabilmente politiche o economiche, ma prive di rilevanza scientifica. Io non ho alcuno studio che valuti l'apporto sulla salute generale dell'utilizzo delle mascherine in percentuali. Posso anche scoprire per assurdo tra tre mesi che provocano una leggera anossia che alla guida riduce la reattività e causa incidenti stradali, o che hanno causato un'aumento dell'incidenza delle polmoniti batteriche. 
So per certo però che i necessari interventi per adeguare la sanità all'aumentato rischio richiedono interventi economici che non può permettersi uno stato che non ha sufficienti entrate e che la situazione economica rende evidente che vi è un rischio che esse vadano sensibilmente a diminuire anche nei prossimi mesi. 
È una situazione drammatica.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come per tutte le scimmie antropomorfe, la nostra socialità è un condizionamento che travalica piuttosto facilmente la razionalità (è molto più antica la parte animale, e ha assai più esperienza). Durante il '300 vi furono diverse ondate di peste. A distanza di 10-15 anni la cosa ripeteva a presentarsi: andò avanti per circa un secolo, un po' qua e un po' là. E nei casi più gravi, quasi metà della popolazione delle aree colpite era falcidiata. A leggere le cronache, ogni volta si ripresentavano le stesse dinamiche collettive, anche una volta acquisita la nozione che era meglio quarantenare chi proveniva da un luogo di contagio, o le località stesse teatro di epidemie:
> 
> Dalle alte sfere in giù: smentita o minimizzazione del problema; rifiuto di modificare il proprio stile di vita, nessuna sospensione degli eventi collettivi (a volte persino osteggiata); sottostima dell'impatto sulla salute della comunità.
> 
> ...


Mi sa che se si svegliavano prima sto pianeta sarebbe già bello che andato da un pezzo. Comunque epidemia a parte la morte è sempre stata a braccetto con la vita pre NOI (della parte occidentale). Quando capita che un virus colpisca qualche specie animale si dice che fa pulizia. Forse ha un senso anche questo nella nostra esistenza, anche se ovviamente poi quando ti trovi la morte o la malattia a tiro speri che non colpisca te o le persone che ti sono care. Per ora però ne sono morti troppo pochi per parlare di ridistribuire agevolmente quello che è rimasto.

Se si riuscisse ad avere piena conferma che il virus è di origine naturale, e che non colpisce i bambini sotto i 10 anni, sarebbe parecchio figo nella crudezza di una  pandemia. Mi riferisco all'idea che un virus non tocchi i cuccioli della nostra specie, che in loro ci sia qualcosa che li protegge che poi si perde. Non so se questa se la siano già inventata in qualche film di fantascienza. Dopo il 2020 di film fanta-catastrofici non ne vorremmo più sapere per un bel pezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale non è cambiato nulla, purtroppo, da quel punto di vista.
> È un po' come quando si  fanno valutazioni sull'auto elettrica rispetto a quella endotermica. È ovvio che se considero il solo veicolo, la prima risulta vincente dal punto di vista delle emissioni. Se valuto la filiera, già la valutazione muta. Ma io non ho contezza di cosa potrebbe accadere in tutti i settori della società se le auto elettriche dovessero sostituire in toto quelle a scoppio. Potrebbe anche succedere che la richiesta eccessiva di energia elettrica renda necessario utilizzare il gasolio per le motrici dei treni o che non lo renda disponibile in aree lontane dai centri urbani. Non posso a priori definire lo scenario che si presenterà. Le scelte sono inevitabilmente politiche o economiche, ma prive di rilevanza scientifica. Io non ho alcuno studio che valuti l'apporto sulla salute generale dell'utilizzo delle mascherine in percentuali. Posso anche scoprire per assurdo tra tre mesi che provocano una leggera anossia che alla guida riduce la reattività e causa incidenti stradali, o che hanno causato un'aumento dell'incidenza delle polmoniti batteriche.
> So per certo però che i necessari interventi per adeguare la sanità all'aumentato rischio richiedono interventi economici che non può permettersi uno stato che non ha sufficienti entrate e che la situazione economica rende evidente che vi è un rischio che esse vadano sensibilmente a diminuire anche nei prossimi mesi.
> È una situazione drammatica.


Sono d’accordo su tutto.
Le entrate però forse si potrebbero incrementare e comunque dove si spendono i soldi è una scelta politica. Negli USA il nostro sistema sanitario (e in generale il welfare europeo) sembrerebbe inaccettabile e invece trovano ragionevoli le spese militari. 
Come le spese delle altre persone e delle altre famiglie sembrano sempre strane o da spendaccioni o da micragnosi, così è per le spese dello Stato, sono scelte.
Poi io ultimamente sono profondamente irritata dal modo di ragionare che mette in contrapposizione spese per “capitoli” diversi e faccio sforzi per non mostrare il mio sentire.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo su tutto.
> Le entrate però forse si potrebbero incrementare e comunque dove si spendono i soldi è una scelta politica. Negli USA il nostro sistema sanitario (e in generale il welfare europeo) sembrerebbe inaccettabile e invece trovano ragionevoli le spese militari.
> Come le spese delle altre persone e delle altre famiglie sembrano sempre strane o da spendaccioni o da micragnosi, così è per le spese dello Stato, sono scelte.
> Poi io ultimamente sono profondamente irritata dal modo di ragionare che mette in contrapposizione spese per “capitoli” diversi e faccio sforzi per non mostrare il mio sentire.


Non ho alcuna conoscenza della struttura del bilancio di uno Stato, non posso esprimere alcun parere sulla gestione per capitoli.
Oggi in Spagna, col termine del lockdown, hanno imposto l'uso della mascherina all'aperto, prima non obbligatoria, generando le stesse perplessità e le stesse reazioni viste in Italia. 
Si tenta in tutti i modi ovunque di ridurre, agendo sui comportamenti individuali, la possibilità che questo virus si diffonda nuovamente, per tentare di non gravare troppo sulle strutture ospedaliere. Anche questa però non è una soluzione che possa essere imposta troppo a lungo nel tempo, perché determina importanti conseguenze economiche e sociali (scuola, natalità, disordini sociali etc.). 

Siamo pertanto ancora in una situazione di merda.

Abbiamo bisogno di risorse che non possiamo permetterci. 
Come non possiamo permetterci un secondo lockdown. 
O l'attesa di un vaccino che potrebbe prolungarsi per anni prima di tornare alla vita di prima. 
Pensare che si possa arginare il problema facendo la fila per entrare al ristorante, mettendo la mascherina, lavorando a casa e riducendo i rapporti con le persone è fantasioso. Quanto è pensabile poter andare avanti con limitazioni nella vita quotidiana prima di arrivare a un punto di rottura? 
Le prime proteste stanno già partendo, un po' ovunque nel mondo. 
C'è un miglioramento nelle cure rispetto a due mesi fa perché abbiamo alcuni protocolli per la gestione dei pazienti, ma senza sufficienti medici che fungano da tramite tra pazienti e ospedali nei periodi di crisi l'efficacia di questi protocolli viene vanificata. 
Per molti tutto si gioca nei primi 5/6 giorni, nella prima fase della malattia, quando ancora le possibilità di guarigione sono elevate. 
È lì che dovrebbe intervenire correttamente la medicina del territorio. È questo il problema che va risolto assolutamente. 
Perché questa malattia ha ampie possibilità di guarigione, se si riesce a intervenire nei tempi e nelle modalità corrette. 
Ma soprattutto non esiste solo questa malattia. Devono esistere risorse per poter curare anche le altre patologie. 
È per questo che dico che siamo ancora nella merda, perché insistiamo ancora concentrandoci soprattutto sul comportamento individuale, che riduce in una percentuale non determinata nella popolazione il rischio, certo, ma non tratta la malattia. 
L'ultima delle tre T.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi è difficile spiegarti qualcosa che non ho proprio recepito. Diciamo che *se colgo qualcosa che fa uscire la parola "migliore" mi sa di opportunità per migliorare me (che comunque non vuol dire copiare).*
> 
> Ho trovato interessante quando hai parlato di "vivere con il virus" e non convivere. Quello che noto è che molti non ci vogliono proprio convivere (e ritengono che viverci sia accettare norme che porteranno alla dittatura), percui prima storia per il confinamento, ora che si esce storie per la mascherina, ma purtroppo il virus è ancora qua, non è che se n'è andato altrove. Non sarà facile portare d'estate la mascherina (ho provato una in tessuto -poliestere- e devo dire che rispetto alla chirurgica veramente non si respira) ma se da una parte non si vuole che siano rotte le palle a chi decide di non usarla (pure se ci sono le multe) d'altra parte rompe pure sentire sto coro continuo che si lamenta e rogna.
> Riguardo il ridisegnare la vita in ogni suo settore, le città, i trasporti, ect. solo considerando il virus, dove dietro ogni ridisegnare ci sono soldi, e tanti, quando poi si dice che non ce n'è per nessuno sento un poco stridere. Uno dei grandi problemi che ci troveremo ad affrontare rimane quello dei cambiamenti climatici (mentre noi si discuteva del lockdown ci siamo fottuti un altro pezzo di foresta amazzonica), sarebbe forse da considerare. Si parla tanto di tecnologia, ad esempio ogni ragazzo dovrà avere un proprio computer, magari anche una stampante, spero allora si consideri di creare macchine che non siano dei macinini con la data di scadenza considerando che sarà una spesa di ogni italiano che figlia e una spesa per chi è anziano e non ne ha mai avuto necessità. Non so come si possa portare avanti una società basata sul consumo, sull'usa e getta, considerando a cosa andiamo incontro (a meno che non continuamo a fare negazionismo e di nuovo aspettiamo l'ennesima ecatombe e poi parliamo di cosa si doveva fare prima).


Grazie per la spiegazione 

Condivido con te il grassetto, per me è uno dei parametri attraverso cui scelgo anche le mie frequentazioni.
O in una relazione c'è uno scarto, a qualunque livello di saperi (a partir da come si piantano le patate), o la relazione non mi è interessante.

Per quanto riguarda informazioni riguardo la prevenzione, hai colto esattamente il mio intento.
Ossia semplicemente dire, ma motivando il dire rifacendomi a fonti che servono a dare la possibilità di validazione dei contenuti per chi vuole.

per riflettere ulteriormente sulle misure di prevenzione (e l'ottica non è giusto o sbagliato)...questo è un documento del 2009

http://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_pubblicazioni_1034_allegato.pdf

Le misure che sono state prescritte per il corona non sono una novità.
Sono state solamente adattate in base alle (poche) nuove informazioni su questo specifico virus.

Ci sono diversi documenti ufficiali (compresi quelli che erano sui tavoli istituzionali dal 2006 come minimo, se fai una ricerca li trovi) in cui sono spiegate norme e precauzioni e obblighi che sarebbero spettati ai governi.

Questo virus, dal punto di vista organizzativo, non è stato trattato in modo innovativo.
Per l'asiatica si sono usate le stesse misure eh (mascherine, distanziamento, chiusure. Mia zia ricorda uno stop alle scuole, non ho verificato i suoi ricordi potrebbe anche essere di no). AI tempi della peste si usava la quarantena, la chiusura dei confini, il confinamento dei malati.

Non ci siamo particolarmente evoluti da questo punto di vista.

L'impreparazione riguardo all'aspetto organizzativo che è emersa non è frutto di ignoranza.
E' frutto di incredulità e di pigrizia (volendo fare un complimento).
A partire dai governanti.

Non è una novità la situazione del sistema sanitario italiano.
Da nord a sud.
Ed è il motivo per cui era assolutamente prevedibile l'intasamento degli ospedali - vista la destrutturazione capillare della medicina di territorio -, era prevedibile l'impreparazione e soprattutto la solitudine degli operatori sanitari (che pubblicamente possono fare alcune affermazioni ma fuor di orecchio di riflessioni a riguardo ne fanno eh...)

La situazione RSA è scandalosa da anni. (se non le si confonde con gli ospizi).
La delibera che ha portato i covid nelle rsa che hanno accettato il loro ingresso è datata 8 marzo (potrei sbagliare il giorno ma non il mese).
Quando l'ho letta sono saltata sulla sedia, e con me parecchi addetti ai lavori.
Tanto che alcuni direttori di RSA si sono organizzati per dare risposta ufficiale e concreta. Altri no.

Perchè porto queste informazioni?
*Perchè sapere le cose significa poter fare con criticità costruttiva e non distruttiva. (giocar con i sassi, se ci sono solo sassi). *

Non bersi le cazzate che ci stanno propinando (a partire dal registro e dal metodo informativo e da nessun percorso trasformativo a riguardo) trasformandoci fondamentalmente in reagenti ai test mancanti.
Per esempio.
Che è poi strategia globale e storica, non solo italiana presente; quella mancanza di coordinamento più volte citata da @spleen.

*Io sono piuttosto convinta che la cittadinanza attiva sia esattamente questo. 
Essere informati seriamente sul percorso decisionale (non solo le decisioni) che ci riguardano come cittadini. 
Per poter fare scelte di conseguenza. 
(sempre meno sono convinta della sua applicabilità generale). *

Per esempio sto osservando amaramente divertita gli inni alla ripresa, al facciamo ripartire il paese.

E poi c'è gente che va in giro senza rispettare le ordinanze (probabilmente perchè neppure le conosce e legge il bigino invece dell'ordinanza) senza rendersi conto che al di là dei rischi sanitari *mettono a rischio proprio la ripartenza *cui inneggiano. 

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...c51646c5b676ef3c3e0f18?utm_hp_ref=it-homepage

questo dicono eh.

Se io vado in giro per bar senza mascherina, metto in difficoltà i gestori che rispondono delle misure applicate nel locale. 
*Lo metto a rischio dal punto di vista legale. E quindi anche dal punto di vista economico. E lo metto in difficoltà anche dal punto di vista relazionale:* ossia metto un gestore in condizione di fare il controllore...bella roba per gli affari, no? 

Questo è l'aspetto che ancora di più mi basisce nei comportamenti che vedo applicati intorno a me.
(mica mascherina sì o mascherina no, che è semmai un grimaldello per entrare in un discorso un tantinello più complesso e articolato).

A parole l'inno alla ripartenza. Tutti in avanti, via armiamoci e partiamo.
Nei fatti applicazione di comportamenti che tirano in direzione opposta.
Mettendo in difficoltà proprio chi si dichiara di voler aiutare.

E' schizofrenico. 

E questa è anche un po' risposta alla seconda parte del tuo post, che condivido parecchio.
Uno stile di vita sostenibile non è soltanto comprare a km zero.
Quella è una azione importante, ma diviene apparenza se non è compreso il percorso che c'è dietro.
Di sostenibilità sociale in primis.

Non mi pare che si stiano aprendo fronti di discussione a partire dalle contingenze a riguardo.
Diffusamente.
A livello ambientale succederà probabilmente quel che è già successo (e anche qui non mancano le informazioni autorevoli).

https://www.internazionale.it/opinione/gabriele-crescente/2020/03/19/coronavirus-clima

Per quanto riguarda le mascherine...se posso permettermi, evita il poliestere.
(se vai a farti una ricerca veloce sul potere filtrante, meglio tagliarti un paio di jeans e costruirti da sola la mascherina, e poi c'è anche la questione della traspirazione che giustamente fai notare.)

Anche qui però diventa questione di raccolta informazioni.

Le mascherine ora come ora sono un business in cui si stan lanciando cani e porci in particolare chi disperatamente sta cercando nuovi sbocchi per non crollare (e io di questi non mi fido perchè non ci si improvvisa in queste cose e il farlo mi dice molto della testa di chi lo fa).
Ci sono anche quelli che però stan facendo seriamente, intraprendendo i percorsi di certificazione per esempio.
Ora come ora con le mascherine il rischio è di farsi più male che bene se non si è attenti (vista l'inattività di chi ci governa a riguardo).

Condivido con @danny il fatto che usare acriticamente la mascherina, meglio tener la distanza e costruirsela a costo zero con un paio di jeans o con stoffe in cotone.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2020)

Sulle mascherine: dovendo mia moglie recarsi in ospedale, un due mesi fa, ne acquistammo on line due di quelle con filtro. Io mi tagliai la barba per potere indossare correttamente la mia. Poi l'appuntamento saltò, come quasi tutte le visite e le operazioni non urgenti e le mascherine le uso' mia moglie ad esaurimento (max durata 8h) per fare la spesa, quando c'erano code fino a un'ora davanti ai supermercati. 
Divenute obbligatorie io utilizzai un modello 'antipolvere' a cono, che avevo in casa da anni, molto utile quando si vernicia a spruzzo. Con la prima apparizione in una farmacia del comune delle mascherine chirurgiche ne acquistai qualcuna, trovandole di pessima qualità. Mia moglie le usa ancora, ad esaurimento.
Io ho quella di stoffa, fatta molto bene, lavabile, avvolgente. Posso dire, da allergico, che tutte comunque non hanno garantito sufficiente protezione neppure dal polline.  Ho provato dopo una camminata a fare una misura col saturimetro. Ovviamente il livello di ossigeno era costante (non si può parlare di anossia nei soggetti sani), ma il mio organismo aveva compensato (omeostasi) aumentando i battiti e la produzione di acido lattico. Comprensibili i rischi per chi facendo attività fisica più pesante dovesse indossarla, ma questi rischi andrebbero valutati anche per i soggetti con varie patologie. E anche qui dovrebbe essere un medico a valutare l'opportunità per  queste persone.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2020)

Sulla politica: senza voler andare a discutere sugli ultimi eventi di quella nazionale, sui ritardi delle pubblicazioni dei decreti etc., anche a livello locale è la fiera dell'assurdo. Si discute di piste ciclabili, Ztl, monopattini, provvedimenti urbanistici gentrificatori, si fanno rimbrotti in modalità paternale, ma l'argomento della medicina del territorio viene ignorato, come se la responsabilità di tutto quanto spettasse ormai e definitivamente solo a noi.
Nessuno di noi ha oggi idea se siamo alla fine della pandemia, in una finestra, se registriamo dati positivi solo in virtù del lockdown, nessuno di noi ha una reale valutazione dell'attuale rischio. 
Ieri mi è arrivata la notizia che uno degli studenti di canto della mia scuola ha sintomi inequivocabili da Covid ed è già stato sottoposto a ecografia polmonare. 
Non era mai uscito di casa durante tutto il periodo del lockdown. Mai visto amici. 
Non sono preoccupato: tantissimi non hanno avuto conseguenze dalla malattia e come ho detto se presa per tempo è ampiamente curabile nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. 
Ma se i casi dovessero aumentare torneremo nel caos sanitario che ha causato tanti morti anche tra chi non era contagiato. Niente è stato fatto che io sappia per rimediare a questo problema. Non può dipendere solo da noi trovare una soluzione a questo problema, non possiamo lavorare, vivere, con una spada di Damocle sulla testa per troppo tempo ancora. 
Ieri un pazzo ha scritto in un gruppo che avrebbe sparato a quelli sui Navigli. 
Questo e altro in neanche tre mesi. 
E quelli pensano alle piste ciclabili.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Maggio 2020)

@danny sicuramente ci sono variazioni da regione a regione, ma vedrai che vi richiamano per la visita di tua moglie. Anche a me era stata annullata una visita oculistica che avrei dovuto avere il 20 marzo. Mi hanno richiamato e sono andata a farla il 15 maggio. Io ho preso una ffp2 per quel giorno.
La pandemia non è finita, è solo la percezione che hai perchè hanno aperto le stalle in Italia, se fossi in Brasile probabilmente avresti una percezione diversa.

Il ragazzo studente di canto a cui ti riferisci quindi ha avuto due mesi di incubazione?


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @danny sicuramente ci sono variazioni da regione a regione, ma vedrai che vi richiamano per la visita di tua moglie. Anche a me era stata annullata una visita oculistica che avrei dovuto avere il 20 marzo. Mi hanno richiamato e sono andata a farla il 15 maggio. Io ho preso una ffp2 per quel giorno.
> La pandemia non è finita, è solo la percezione che hai perchè hanno aperto le stalle in Italia, se fossi in Brasile probabilmente avresti una percezione diversa.
> 
> Il ragazzo studente di canto a cui ti riferisci quindi ha avuto due mesi di incubazione?


Non lo so. Mancano dei tasselli alla storia, forse più avanti avrò più informazioni.

Non si sa neppure se si svolgeranno le Olimpiadi del 2020 nel 2021.
Potrebbero essere annullate.

Resta il fatto che 1) È ingestibile qualsiasi confinamento oltre i due mesi circa  2) Le limitazioni meno restrittive alla libertà e ai comportamenti comportano ugualmente pesanti conseguenze. Nessuna di queste opzioni rappresenta una soluzione.

Sarebbe pertanto secondo me prioritario dirottare il più possibile risorse per le gestione sanitaria, secondo le tre T.
Soprattutto la parte che dovrebbe fare da tramite tra il malato e l'ospedale, che non può essere costituita solo dal medico di base, una presenza spesso evanescente.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sulle mascherine: dovendo mia moglie recarsi in ospedale, un due mesi fa, ne acquistammo on line due di quelle con filtro. Io mi tagliai la barba per potere indossare correttamente la mia. Poi l'appuntamento saltò, come quasi tutte le visite e le operazioni non urgenti e le mascherine le uso' mia moglie ad esaurimento (max durata 8h) per fare la spesa, quando c'erano code fino a un'ora davanti ai supermercati.
> Divenute obbligatorie io utilizzai un modello 'antipolvere' a cono, che avevo in casa da anni, molto utile quando si vernicia a spruzzo. Con la prima apparizione in una farmacia del comune delle mascherine chirurgiche ne acquistai qualcuna, trovandole di pessima qualità. Mia moglie le usa ancora, ad esaurimento.
> Io ho quella di stoffa, fatta molto bene, lavabile, avvolgente. Posso dire, da allergico, che tutte comunque non hanno garantito sufficiente protezione neppure dal polline.  Ho provato dopo una camminata a fare una misura col saturimetro. Ovviamente il livello di ossigeno era costante (non si può parlare di anossia nei soggetti sani), ma il mio organismo aveva compensato (omeostasi) aumentando i battiti e la produzione di acido lattico. Comprensibili i rischi per chi facendo attività fisica più pesante dovesse indossarla, ma questi rischi andrebbero valutati anche per i soggetti con varie patologie. E anche qui dovrebbe essere un medico a valutare l'opportunità per  queste persone.


camminare o peggio correre con la mascherina non è fattibile, specialmente adesso col caldo


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> rosichi?


No, tutto vero.



Marjanna ha detto:


> La pandemia non è finita, è solo la percezione che hai perchè hanno aperto le stalle in Italia, se fossi in Brasile probabilmente avresti una percezione diversa.


Come probabilmente è diversa tra chi ha vissuto questi mesi potendo dipendere soltanto dalle variabilissime notizie che piovevano dall'esterno e chi è abituato a tenere le protezioni tutti i giorni 8 ore al dì, a continuare a lavarsi e ad applicare la rotazione del guardaroba. Alla fine normalità diventa ciò che è familiare: se lavori, sai che tutte le aziende attualmente in attività stanno applicando, per quanto possibile, tutte le misure (la paura più grande è l'eventualità che chiuda tutto di nuovo); diversamente il tuo punto di riferimento reale diventano coloro che hai attorno e con cui ti confronti nella sfera privata, il che può voler dire qualsiasi cosa.

Ad ogni modo, il business dei dispositivi di ogni genere (produzione, non importazione) sta diventando piuttosto reale per grandi e piccini, il che indicherebbe una visione comune sulla solidità del trend almeno fino a fine estate.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per restare a tempi recentissimi l’epidemia di colera a Napoli, benché modesta, ha portato, insieme ad altri eventi (per dirne uno il vino al metanolo) a creare un sistema di controllo degli alimenti.


In effetti ci sarebbe da riflettere sul fatto che di contro alla lentezza e alla confusione della politica, nelle necessità c'è anche chi fa, e spesso fa bene. Mi viene un parallelo col tema delle tecnologie antisismiche nell'edilizia: nel nostro territorio gli eventi sismici disastrosi sono una costante da millenni, e nel tempo abbiamo acquisito (anche se non sembrerebbe) una solida cultura tecnico-scientifica sull'argomento. Eppure ancora oggi ogni terremoto di media intensità non soltanto genera potenziali catastrofi, ma coglie la gran parte della società confusa, impreparata e persino indifferente. Mettiamoci anche il malaffare e il risultato è che mentre avremmo le competenze e le professionalità per lavorare coi migliori standard di sicurezza possibili, facciamo costruire i condomini alla mafia.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi auguro che le carenze strutturali della sanità, che erano già note prima ed esplose per la epidemia, essendo ora sotto gli occhi di tutti, vengano ora colmate.
> Non vorrei che, passata la grande paura, si torni ad avere pochi medici di base, non aggiornati, spesso demotivati, indisponibili e arroganti e visite ed esami specialistici con tempi di attesa troppo lunghi.


Assolutamente condivisibile e sperabilissimo. Sarebbe un buon segnale. Anche senza rivoluzioni epocali (che resterebbero nella sfera del mito).



Marjanna ha detto:


> Per ora però ne sono morti troppo pochi per parlare di ridistribuire agevolmente quello che è rimasto.


Speriamo che dal quel punto di vista non ci siano brutte sorprese. Fortunatamente pare che non sia un'evento di quella portata: in realtà anche diventando poveri tutti contemporaneamente qualcosa bisognerà inventarsi, e muovendosi in fretta. Probabilmente larghe fette di mercato subiranno notevoli trasformazioni.



> Se si riuscisse ad avere piena conferma che il virus è di origine naturale, e che non colpisce i bambini sotto i 10 anni, sarebbe parecchio figo nella crudezza di una  pandemia. Mi riferisco all'idea che un virus non tocchi i cuccioli della nostra specie, che in loro ci sia qualcosa che li protegge che poi si perde. Non so se questa se la siano già inventata in qualche film di fantascienza. Dopo il 2020 di film fanta-catastrofici non ne vorremmo più sapere per un bel pezzo.


Sono fermamente convinto che la comunità scientifica mondiale si sta muovendo molto bene. Lontano dalle sparate dei giornali e della rete, si sta lavorando ovunque per comprendere meglio come funzioni il virus. Ed è incoraggiante lo sforzo profuso, visto che si tratta di colmare in fretta una conoscenza ancora lacunosa.

Questo anche per dire che sul funzionamento del contagio, finchè non ne sappiamo di più, si potrebbe davvero immaginare di tutto.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, tutto vero.


assomiglia tanto ad un rosicamento


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> assomiglia tanto ad un rosicamento


Squeck.


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2020)

ok rosichi


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok rosichi


Sì, ecco. Come i tredicenni.

Peccato che il thread muoia qui. Ma vedo che le percezioni sono troppo diverse, il che ha la fondamentale implicazione di rendere il tema di qualche interesse per alcuni, e completamente inviso ad altri.
Peccato, inoltre, perchè credo che gli OT rappresentassero la componente più terapeutica del forum.


----------



## Martes (24 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Peccato che il thread muoia qui. Ma vedo che le percezioni sono troppo diverse, il che ha la fondamentale implicazione di rendere il tema di qualche interesse per alcuni, e completamente inviso ad altri.


Il tema È interessante, solo che ognuno è talmente arroccato sulla propria posizione che è impossibile il confronto.

Per quanto mi riguarda, oltre a ciò, il modo di esporre le questioni da parte di alcuni mi fa percepire sottrazione di spazio al pensiero altrui nonostante venga affermato il contrario e questo mi fa inevitabilmente perdere l'interesse per un confronto messo su un tale piano.

Problema mio, quindi mi dedico a cose più interessanti (per me) senza scassare i maroni più di tanto, almeno spero


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, ecco. Come i tredicenni.
> 
> Peccato che il thread muoia qui. Ma vedo che le percezioni sono troppo diverse, il che ha la fondamentale implicazione di rendere il tema di qualche interesse per alcuni, e completamente inviso ad altri.
> Peccato, inoltre, perchè credo che gli OT rappresentassero la componente più terapeutica del forum.


Se si vuole un confronto bisogna accettare le diverse visioni.
Immaginare il futuro è affascinante. In effetti chi è andato più vicino alla realtà è stato Verne. Poi in tutte le altre fantasie si è scaduti a paventare forme di controllo che sì forse esistono, ma in forme diverse.
Se poi riuscissimo a vedere con un po’ di oggettività il presente vedremmo che il temuto controllo della sessualità e della riproduzione si è invece realizzato come liberalizzazione della sessualità, come attività a costo zero e che distrae dall’esercizio reale del potere che è stato invece volontariamente e lietamente dato ad altri.


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si vuole un confronto bisogna accettare le diverse visioni.
> Immaginare il futuro è affascinante. *In effetti chi è andato più vicino alla realtà è stato Verne*. Poi in tutte le altre fantasie si è scaduti a paventare forme di controllo che sì forse esistono, ma in forme diverse.
> Se poi riuscissimo a vedere con un po’ di oggettività il presente vedremmo che il temuto controllo della sessualità e della riproduzione si è invece realizzato come liberalizzazione della sessualità, come attività a costo zero e che distrae dall’esercizio reale del potere che è stato invece volontariamente e lietamente dato ad altri.


Mah, a dire la verità trovo molto più visionario Orwell, perchè una cosa che noi tradizionalmente immaginiamo della fantascienza è che sia polarizzata attorno al progresso tecnologico e scientifico ma in effetti quello che dovrebbe interessarci maggiormente è cosa diventeremo noi e la società, come vivremo, o meglio come vivranno i nostri pronipoti.
Poi che sia Orwell che Verne avessero del materiale su cui fare correre la fantasia non è certo in discussione, ma anche Asimov, per dire.
Un racconto come grande metafora della società, come 1984 oggi sarebbe difficile da scrivere.

Per tornare alla discussione, direi che possiamo anche tutti sederci ad aspettare che tutto ritorni come prima, magari non succederà nulla di significativo e davvero andrà così, magari no, io credo che qualcosa cambierà conducendoci verso qualcosa di poco prevedibile oggi.
Fosse solo per lo sconquasso economico che si profila all' orizzonte.

Un ragionamento sul metodo, solo un ragionamento, che non vuole essere "contro" nessuno: Quando andiamo dal medico siamo disposti se non altro ad ascoltarlo, perchè gli riconosciamo una qualche competenza, perchè discutiamo di cose che ci succedono, reali, non di opinioni o di bubbole, ecco, trovo che portare avanti una discussione per pagine e pagine senza riconoscere agli altri una qualsiasi forma di competenza sull' analisi dei fatti ma solo generiche opinioni sia sterile. Non sto dicendo che ci siano posizioni più o meno rispettabili, più o meno basate su fatti reali temo di si.


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, ecco. Come i tredicenni.
> 
> Peccato che il thread muoia qui. Ma vedo che le percezioni sono troppo diverse, il che ha la fondamentale implicazione di rendere il tema di qualche interesse per alcuni, e completamente inviso ad altri.
> Peccato, inoltre, perchè credo che gli OT rappresentassero la componente più terapeutica del forum.


non è che rosicare come te sia sintomo di adolescenza fuori tempo massimo.   il rosicamento è più uno stato dell'anima.   e sarebbe in effetti un OT interessante.

ad esempio, perchè ti fa saltare così in aria essere contraddetto?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Mah, a dire la verità trovo molto più visionario Orwell, perchè una cosa che noi tradizionalmente immaginiamo della fantascienza è che sia polarizzata attorno al progresso tecnologico e scientifico ma in effetti quello che dovrebbe interessarci maggiormente è cosa diventeremo noi e la società, come vivremo, o meglio come vivranno i nostri pronipoti.
> Poi che sia Orwell che Verne avessero del materiale su cui fare correre la fantasia non è certo in discussione, ma anche Asimov, per dire.
> Un racconto come grande metafora della società, come 1984 oggi sarebbe difficile da scrivere.
> 
> ...


Io credo che stiamo sopravvalutando l’impatto di quello che abbiamo vissuto sia individualmente, si collettivamente.
Ci vuole ben altro per modificare modi di vivere consolidati.
Sia ben chiaro, magari ci fossero cambiamenti sostanziali, ma non me li aspetto.
 Non ho capito benissimo il discorso sul metodo. Il discorso che facevo io era proprio sul metodo.


----------



## Martes (25 Maggio 2020)

Diciamo che a volte il metodo mi richiamava qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Diciamo che a volte il metodo mi richiamava qualcosa del genere...


Magari solo perché tu (ed io) sei refrattaria alle regole imposte.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che stiamo sopravvalutando l’impatto di quello che abbiamo vissuto sia individualmente, si collettivamente.
> Ci vuole ben altro per modificare modi di vivere consolidati.
> Sia ben chiaro, magari ci fossero cambiamenti sostanziali, ma non me li aspetto.
> Non ho capito benissimo il discorso sul metodo. Il discorso che facevo io era proprio sul metodo.


Tu ne parli già al passato, come la situazione riguardasse solo il periodo del lockdown, personalmente a livello collettivo mi pare ben presente, pur nelle varie sfaccettature "interpretative", e più che alla fine mi pare che siamo all'inizio. Potremmo dire che il lockdown è stata la fase di incubazione.
Da una parte c'è chi torna in spiaggia, dall'altra lavoratori disperati di ogni categoria che manifestano, da una parte c'è chi corre alla movida, dall'altra prossimamente un bando per mandare inoccupati e disoccupati a controllare chi esce per divertirsi, come volontariato (quando già i telegiornali hanno riportato notizie che indicano che le persone non rispondo a proprietari di locali ne a volontari della protezione civile, ma solo alle forze dell'ordine).
Tutta la confusione generata ha prodotto diverse fazioni, e non sono solo tra qualche messaggio nel forum, e questo aspetto viene lasciato andare.

Dovremmo in qualche modo avere una visione univoca della situazione, per muoverci nella stessa direzione. Senza essere estremi, uscire ma prestando attenzione. Non tanto per le norme, per le regole, perchè alla fine sono indicazioni su come rapportarci per evitare nuove catene che andrebbero a creare dei focolai. Sentire questo come una regola, come una privazione da dittatura, come una limitazione della libertà a me fa pensare che nel profondo di se non si creda che esista un virus, in mezzo ci si mettono notizie che invitano le persone proprio a ribellarsi a queste regole perchè seguirle rappresenta l'aderide ad un gioco che porterà gravi conseguenze sul popolo (economiche, di controllo sociale, ect.)

Mi pare la comunicazione sia fallita perchè il virus, la sua letalità, le fasce di età che va a colpire (non solo in termini di morte ma di malattia e conseguenze della malattia, e anche dei farmaci che vengono usati per tentare di fermarla), non dovrebbero essere interpretabili. Almeno non interpretabili al punto tale da avere al riguardo pensieri totalmente diversi. Noi passiamo dallo stare barricari in casa a mettersi in centomila in piazza senza distanziamento, senza mascherine. Alcune camerieri che lavorano in locali siti in delle piazze hanno dichiarato di non aver mai visto così tante persone come in questi giorni. 

Ma queste notizie, delle movide, mi sembrano dati veramente da poco. Non c'è proprio niente di cui stupirsi. Era già evidente, nel percorso che usciva da come le singole persone hanno vissuto il periodo di confinamento. Come era evidente, almeno per me, che in un bar o ristorante chi fa una consumazione sta concentrato nel suo momento. Chi è che si era pensato di andare al bar e fare una sorsata di aperitivo, o di un cappuccino, e poi alzare un secondo dopo la maschera, mangiare due patatine, o dare un morso ad un croissant, e poi via alza subito la mascherina. Da la percezione di doversi ingozzare. Ma lo stesso valeva nei supermercati. Chi di voi ci è stato si è messo a fare slalom stando attentissimo a mantenere il metro di distanza ad ogni carrello incrociato, o forse una volta dentro mentre cercava un prodotto in qualche scaffale non ha fatto particolare caso alla distanza con cui incrociava altre persone?
E' stata usata la parola guerra ma non abbiamo vissuto nessuna guerra. Hanno usato una campagna informativa che da molte persone è stata vista come terrorismo, come se ad uscire di casa qualsiasi persona che incontri fosse un cecchino invisibile che ti potrebbe colpire. Di fatto, secondo quanto ci dice la comunità scientifica, è proprio così, il virus è un cecchino invisibile. Non vedo alcun intervento che prenda coscienza di questo punto. Che si voglia mandare persone a caso, senza alcuna formazione (anche volendo non ci sarebbe il tempo per fare formazione) a disperdere assembramenti mi spaventa parecchio, non vorrei che da una parte o dall'altra ci scappi il morto, o qualcuno che viene gravemente pestato. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari solo perché tu (ed io) sei refrattaria alle regole imposte.


Ma tu come l'avresti gestita la situazione? Non avresti usato regole? E perchè?
Capisco che qualcuno dica "a me non sta bene" è evidente, ma quali alternative?


----------



## Martes (25 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu come l'avresti gestita la situazione? Non avresti usato regole? E perchè?
> Capisco che qualcuno dica "a me non sta bene" è evidente, ma quali alternative?


Personalmente non mi riferivo affatto alle regole, ma all'espressione del (non) confronto che io ho percepito qui dentro (e spesso pure fuori, come notato da te, ma qui di più... del resto la messaggistica scritta esclude una notevole fetta di segnali importanti per comprendersi meglio)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu ne parli già al passato, come la situazione riguardasse solo il periodo del lockdown, personalmente a livello collettivo mi pare ben presente, pur nelle varie sfaccettature "interpretative", e più che alla fine mi pare che siamo all'inizio. Potremmo dire che il lockdown è stata la fase di incubazione.
> Da una parte c'è chi torna in spiaggia, dall'altra lavoratori disperati di ogni categoria che manifestano, da una parte c'è chi corre alla movida, dall'altra prossimamente un bando per mandare inoccupati e disoccupati a controllare chi esce per divertirsi, come volontariato (quando già i telegiornali hanno riportato notizie che indicano che le persone non rispondo a proprietari di locali ne a volontari della protezione civile, ma solo alle forze dell'ordine).
> Tutta la confusione generata ha prodotto diverse fazioni, e non sono solo tra qualche messaggio nel forum, e questo aspetto viene lasciato andare.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra che le tue osservazioni confermino che per moltissimi non è cambiato niente e non vogliono che cambi niente.
Del resto il tuo desiderio di visione univoca mi sembra irrealizzabile in ogni campo.
Io non ho la pretesa di sapere gestire situazioni complesse soprattutto in situazioni di emergenza. A posteriori siamo capaci tutti di vedere cosa ha funziona e cosa no. E, poiché nella prima fase abbiamo pensato di tutto, siamo anche capaci a posteriori d8 ricordare solo i pensieri che ora corrispondono a ciò che ci sembra che abbia meglio funzionato.
Non troviamo un accordo su come gestire una relazione tra due persone e dovremmo trovarla per gestirne milioni?


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra che le tue osservazioni confermino che per moltissimi non è cambiato niente e non vogliono che cambi niente.
> Del resto il tuo desiderio di visione univoca mi sembra irrealizzabile in ogni campo.
> Io non ho la pretesa di sapere gestire situazioni complesse soprattutto in situazioni di emergenza. A posteriori siamo capaci tutti di vedere cosa ha funziona e cosa no. E, poiché nella prima fase abbiamo pensato di tutto, siamo anche capaci a posteriori d8 ricordare solo i pensieri che ora corrispondono a ciò che ci sembra che abbia meglio funzionato.
> Non troviamo un accordo su come gestire una relazione tra due persone e dovremmo trovarla per gestirne milioni?


E perciò W il far west?
Ok, domani mi compro una Colt frontiera. 
No, il problema è che una larga parte di noi ha rinunciato a riconoscere la ricerca della verità, il sapere e la competenza, sostituendoli con l'esperienza personale e l'opinione soggettiva, tout court e senza mediazione.
Col risultato degli assembramenti sui navigli e per contro dei polizziotti che rincorrono quello che prendeva da solo il sole in spiaggia.
Mi fa venire in mente una conferenza di Alessandro Barbiero che parlava delle differenze tra storia e memoria.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò W il far west?
> Ok, domani mi compro una Colt frontiera.
> No, il problema è che una larga parte di noi ha rinunciato a riconoscere la ricerca della verità, il sapere e la competenza, sostituendoli con l'esperienza personale e l'opinione soggettiva, tout court e senza mediazione.
> Col risultato degli assembramenti sui navigli e per contro dei polizziotti che rincorrono quello che prendeva da solo il sole in spiaggia.
> Mi fa venire in mente una conferenza di Alessandro Barbiero che parlava delle differenze tra storia e memoria.


Ma la riluttanza alle regole è una novità? 
La discussione non è partita da cercare di vedere opportunità di cambiamento?


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi riferivo affatto alle regole, ma all'espressione del (non) confronto che io ho percepito qui dentro (e spesso pure fuori, come notato da te, ma qui di più... del resto la messaggistica scritta esclude una notevole fetta di segnali importanti per comprendersi meglio)


.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma la riluttanza alle regole è una novità?*
> La discussione non è partita da cercare di vedere opportunità di cambiamento?


Certo che no.
Ma un conto è cercare di ridiscutere regole, un altro è quello di avere delle aspettative adolescenziali in proposito (giusto per citarti).
Perchè una faccenda è discutere di regole di distanziamento, di credito, di lavoro, di ripartenza etc.
Un conto è aspettarsi che tutto rimanga a come era sei mesi fa.
O che tutto debba essere argomento di discussione ad oltranza.
L'entità della forza di gravità non si stabilisce per alzata di mano.
Mi limitavo a rilevare un consistente scollamento tra -l'opinion-e e la realtà. Non tua eh, genericamente parlando.

Questo, nei 3d del covid dura dall' inizio, per quel che mi riguarda, da quando c'era gente che negava ci fosse il problema e che si sarebbe stati più saggi a far finta di niente, alla Bolsonaro, per capirsi.
E per dirla tutta, è proprio questo lo zoccolo duro che ha impedito un confronto serio e sereno sui vari temi connessi.
Perchè se parti dall' esperienza personale, e vedi solo quella, è logico che se non hai tragedie intorno a te pensi (generico) che il virus sia una scemenza, ma questo parte dal negare la conoscenza della realtà e la competenza ad essa collegata.
Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> Ma un conto è cercare di ridiscutere regole, un altro è quello di avere delle aspettative adolescenziali in proposito (giusto per citarti).
> Perchè una faccenda è discutere di regole di distanziamento, di credito, di lavoro, di ripartenza etc.
> Un conto è aspettarsi che tutto rimanga a come era sei mesi fa.
> ...


Ti sei spiegato.
Però ho già rilevato che l’idea che non debbano esserci epidemie e che l’aspettativa di vita (grazie alla medicina e alla migliorate condizioni igieniche e alla diffusione delle regole che le permettono) notevolmente alta è diventata una percezione della morte come evento forse accettabile verso i 100 anni. 
È una percezione recentissima, ma essendo graditissima, in quanto l’idea di dover morire è sgradita da sempre, da cui è difficile staccarsi.
Ma, poiché vivere comporta sempre un margine di rischio, come andare in moto, nuotare in mare, scalare una montagna, credo che ci sia una tendenza ad accettare anche il margine di rischio connesso alla vicinanza personale, piuttosto  che fare a meno di quell’aspetto della vita.
Certamente per farlo si tenderà a ridimensionare il margine di rischio, come lo si fa per tutte le altre attività. 
Per questo non credo che sia facile trovare un accordo di base.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi riferivo affatto alle regole, ma all'espressione del (non) confronto che io ho percepito qui dentro (e spesso pure fuori, come notato da te, ma qui di più... del resto la messaggistica scritta esclude una notevole fetta di segnali importanti per comprendersi meglio)


Però fammi un esempio pratico. Confronto su cosa? Non capisco.
Confronto sull'interpretazione del virus, confronto sulla gestione casalinga, confronto nel rapportarsi con i contatti... ?!?!???



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra che le tue osservazioni confermino che per moltissimi non è cambiato niente e non vogliono che cambi niente.
> Del resto il tuo desiderio di visione univoca mi sembra irrealizzabile in ogni campo.
> Io non ho la pretesa di sapere gestire situazioni complesse soprattutto in situazioni di emergenza. A posteriori siamo capaci tutti di vedere cosa ha funziona e cosa no. E, poiché nella prima fase abbiamo pensato di tutto, siamo anche capaci a posteriori d8 ricordare solo i pensieri che ora corrispondono a ciò che ci sembra che abbia meglio funzionato.
> Non troviamo un accordo su come gestire una relazione tra due persone e dovremmo trovarla per gestirne milioni?


Io ho scritto quanto mi pare evidente, inutile girarci intorno. Però vedi dipende anche come si è vissuto il periodo di confinamento. Per molti mi pare evidente che sia stato più o meno così:






Il nostro amico Fantozzi è ad un tale livello di repressione che non si accontenta di mettere una polpetta in bocca, se potesse si mangerebbe l'intero vassoio. Il dottore del film non è dietologo, viene presentato come un pazzo nazista e pure sadico.

Bè desiderio... lo so bene pure io che è dura, non ci riesce a mettere d'accordo neppure in tre cani dentro un ufficio figurati una popolazione intera. Però solitamente c'è una linea comune quando in mezzo ci sono temi forti come la salute e l'andamento economico del paese.
E in merito a questo ciò che ora rientra nelle riaperture, posso prenderne parte o meno, ma cerco di capire e muovervi per far parte della soluzione non del problema. E per fare questo non posso muovermi solo pensando a me, ma devo tenere gli occhi aperti su chi mi sta intorno. Non sto parlando del controllo, ma delle scelte che posso operare. Ad esempio alcuni ragazzi hanno scelto locali più isolati, senza piazze adiacenti, meno di tendenza.
Anche prima del lockdown se uscite ogni tanto di sera sapete che ci sono locali dove fuori c'è la ressa e altri dove si arriva senza prenotazione e si trova tranquillamente un posto a sedere. Se a 40 anni ti poni "bè io voglio andare lì, io voglio fare quello e fanculo" vien da se che nella situazione attuale quel fanculo qualcuno te lo rimandi indietro.
Ad ogni modo io non ho un occhio sulla situazione italiana, vedo i servizi dei telegionali, quando esco vedo tante persone che rispetta le regole, che magari passeggiano senza mascherina ma quando le incroci la alzano, anche se sono ragazzi giovani. Le "porte del contagio" rimangono aperte in chi si trova in situazioni inevitabili, come prendere i mezzi pubblici.
Concordo su quanto dici nel parlare a posteriori, ma allora di cosa vorresti parlare? In cosa senti limitata la tua libertà di espressione nel forum (o forse anche fuori)? Non capisco.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però fammi un esempio pratico. Confronto su cosa? Non capisco.
> Confronto sull'interpretazione del virus, confronto sulla gestione casalinga, confronto nel rapportarsi con i contatti... ?!?!???
> 
> 
> ...


Io non mi sento limitata. Al massimo in alcune fasi ho trovato che non si siano limitati altri .
La ripetizione può funzionare per l’apprendimento, ma non se è continua riproposizione.
Ma poi in un forum tra adulti ci si aspetta una comunicazione tra pari, non con chi si pone come chi possiede l’impostazione corretta e la impone agli altri.
Io personalmente ho solo sottolineato (mi sto ripetendo e sono consapevole di essere noiosa) che una situazione complessa come quella della emergenza della epidemia ha richiesto multi interventi di specialisti e ha fatto risuonare in ognuno parti diverse e ha messo in gioco anche diverse filosofie di vita.
Quindi discutere contrapponendosi mi è sembrato o da tifosi o da porsi su piani diversi (per il mio gusto della metafora immagino proprio i piani di diversa altezza di diversi palazzi di città, paesi e in paesaggi vari) da cui di hanno prospettive diverse pretendendo ognuno di vedere meglio sulla base della propria finestra.
Non volevo stroncare niente, solo riportarci ognuno alla consapevolezza della propria limitata visione.
Ma vale per tutto.
Il bello del forum è proprio nella possibilità di vedere il sentire diverso.
Il che non vuol dire sposare  il sentire degli altri, ma conoscerlo.
Invece chi pensa che gli altri siano sciocchi, ignoranti, limitati o improvvidi perché hanno altre esperienze da palazzi e piani diversi, sì penso che pecchino di presunzione


----------



## Martes (25 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però fammi un esempio pratico. Confronto su cosa? Non capisco.
> Confronto sull'interpretazione del virus, confronto sulla gestione casalinga, confronto nel rapportarsi con i contatti... ?!?!???


Su come gestire e vivere questa pandemia e tutto ciò che ne consegue. Ipotesi varie sul futuro annesse.
E come risposta potrei trascrivere quella di @Brunetta qui sopra


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

In sintesi, trattandosi di una pandemia abbiamo visto diversi modi per affrontarla. Non è che chi ha fatto diversamente dall’Italia (personalmente non l’ho trovato un modo assurdo) sia un deficiente o un criminale. Ha valutato diversamente. Sui costi-benefici ci si potrà confrontare tra un paio d’anni, forse.
Invece io vedo un gusto sadico nel cercare notizie tragiche nei paesi che hanno adottato misure meno restrittive, quasi per trovare conferma che i propri “sacrifici“ sono stati utili.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sento limitata. Al massimo in alcune fasi ho trovato che non si siano limitati altri .
> La ripetizione può funzionare per l’apprendimento, ma non se è continua riproposizione.
> Ma poi in un forum tra adulti ci si aspetta una comunicazione tra pari, non chi si pone come chi possiede l’impostazione corretta e la impone agli altri.
> Io personalmente ho solo sottolineato (mi sto ripetendo e sono consapevole di essere noiosa) che una situazione complessa come quella della emergenza della epidemia ha richiesto multi interventi di specialisti e ha fatto risuonare in ognuno parti diverse e ha messo in gioco anche diverse filosofie di vita.
> ...


Continuo a non capire, non si sono limiti rispetto a cosa? Per come ti sei espressa hai fatto chiaramente intendere che trovavi esagerato chi si mettava a controllare dalla finestra cosa facevano gli altri. Io ho cercato di comprendere gli uni e gli altri. Non mi sento di prendere una posizione. Però mi sembra chiaro che se ognuno di fosse basato su di se, avrebbe sicuramente trovato un motivo valido per concedersi una passeggiata, in spiaggia, in centro, dove ti pare. O per concedersi una visita a qualche amico. Se l'applicazione delle norme fosse stata lasciata alle singole persone, non sarebbe stato uno in spiaggia, ma 100. La "libertà" è stata tolta perchè, vedi famoso 8 marzo, le persone hanno dimostrato di non sapersi porre autodisciplina. Ora passati tre mesi cosa abbiamo capito? Se ci troviamo in 400 in piazza evidentemente non è servito proprio a nulla. Ci siamo autopompati delle mancanze, eliminando completamente i motivi percui si stavano seguendo certe norme, o persino arrivando a sostituire completamente la realtà scrivendone un altra.
Il confinamento poteva essere un apprendimento, un far proprie alcune norme che prima non usavamo, o usavamo con meno pressione. Ma non è stato così. Quella che arriva a me è che per molti il seguire le norme sia stato un malvagio atto coercitivo.
Sotto questo aspetto c'è stata fiducia da parte di molti, altrimenti dubito altamente che chi si è trovato a chiudere la propria attività, si sarebbe adeguato. Ma le lamentele che lasciano basiti non sono quelle di chi è stato penalizzato ma di chi non vorrebbe portare la mascherina per andare al supermercato, di chi si sentiva represso perchè non poteva andare a far la spesa nel comune vicino, come se gli venisse chiesto di "non vivere".


----------



## Marjanna (25 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Su come gestire e vivere questa pandemia e tutto ciò che ne consegue. Ipotesi varie sul futuro annesse.
> E come risposta potrei trascrivere quella di @Brunetta qui sopra


E inizia tu se vuoi parlare di questo. Tu come vedi il futuro?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire, non si sono limiti rispetto a cosa? Per come ti sei espressa hai fatto chiaramente intendere che trovavi esagerato chi si mettava a controllare dalla finestra cosa facevano gli altri. Io ho cercato di comprendere gli uni e gli altri. Non mi sento di prendere una posizione. Però mi sembra chiaro che se ognuno di fosse basato su di se, avrebbe sicuramente trovato un motivo valido per concedersi una passeggiata, in spiaggia, in centro, dove ti pare. O per concedersi una visita a qualche amico. Se l'applicazione delle norme fosse stata lasciata alle singole persone, non sarebbe stato uno in spiaggia, ma 100. La "libertà" è stata tolta perchè, vedi famoso 8 marzo, le persone hanno dimostrato di non sapersi porre autodisciplina. Ora passati tre mesi cosa abbiamo capito? Se ci troviamo in 400 in piazza evidentemente non è servito proprio a nulla. Ci siamo autopompati delle mancanze, eliminando completamente i motivi percui si stavano seguendo certe norme, o persino arrivando a sostituire completamente la realtà scrivendone un altra.
> Il confinamento poteva essere un apprendimento, un far proprie alcune norme che prima non usavamo, o usavamo con meno pressione. Ma non è stato così. Quella che arriva a me è che per molti il seguire le norme sia stato un malvagio atto coercitivo.
> Sotto questo aspetto c'è stata fiducia da parte di molti, altrimenti dubito altamente che chi si è trovato a chiudere la propria attività, si sarebbe adeguato. Ma le lamentele che lasciano basiti non sono quelle di chi è stato penalizzato ma di chi non vorrebbe portare la mascherina per andare al supermercato, di chi si sentiva represso perchè non poteva andare a far la spesa nel comune vicino, come se gli venisse chiesto di "non vivere".


Boh forse non capisco io.
Ma in generale non capisco chi guarda cosa fanno gli altri.
Chi viene stigmatizzato dai media poi fa parte di una minoranza.
Ancor più nella fase di chiusura le città erano vuote e non vedevo il pericolo nel singolo trasgressore.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però fammi un esempio pratico. Confronto su cosa? Non capisco.
> Confronto sull'interpretazione del virus, confronto sulla gestione casalinga, confronto nel rapportarsi con i contatti... ?!?!???


bella domanda.. ma il punto è esattamente il segreto che sta dentro la tua domanda.

cosa si cerca nel confronto? e a che livello si pone il confronto? e qual'è l'oggetto del confronto?

perchè a dir confronto mica si spiega nulla.. alla fin fine

si confrontano competenze? (io so tu non sai ma tu sai e io non so) con lo scopo di arricchirsi reciprocamente?

si scambiano best practices in relazione alla contengenza della situazione?

o si ricercano sensazioni collegate a un periodo particolare e a ciò che ne ha conseguito? (è bellissimo, è orrendo, è entusiasmante, è avvilente, etc.. etc..) scambiandone i contenuti?

penso che il punto sia questo


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sento limitata. Al massimo in alcune fasi ho trovato che non si siano limitati altri .
> La ripetizione può funzionare per l’apprendimento, ma non se è continua riproposizione.
> Ma poi in un forum tra adulti ci si aspetta una comunicazione tra pari, non con chi si pone come chi possiede l’impostazione corretta e la impone agli altri.
> Io personalmente ho solo sottolineato (mi sto ripetendo e sono consapevole di essere noiosa) che una situazione complessa come quella della emergenza della epidemia ha richiesto multi interventi di specialisti e ha fatto risuonare in ognuno parti diverse e ha messo in gioco anche diverse filosofie di vita.
> ...


C'è  da dire che quando affronti un argomento che riguarda il tuo ambito non è che tu non abbia lo stesso atteggiamento


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> C'è  da dire che quando affronti un argomento che riguarda il tuo ambito non è che tu non abbia lo stesso atteggiamento


Ci mancherebbe! 
Ma qui ci sono esperti multisciplinari in tutto lo scibile relativo a virologia, epidemie ecc?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> C'è  da dire che quando affronti un argomento che riguarda il tuo ambito non è che tu non abbia lo stesso atteggiamento


Però è il suo ambito...appunto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> C'è  da dire che quando affronti un argomento che riguarda il tuo ambito non è che tu non abbia lo stesso atteggiamento


Perché tu no?


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2020)

Ù


Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché tu no?


Onestamente credo con meno "arroganza",potrei chiaramente non essere obiettiva.la sensazione è comunque che tu abbia vissuto questa pandemia senza aver toccato con mano dolore e preoccupazione profonda .e sia chiaro che sono felice per te.


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che rosicare come te sia sintomo di adolescenza fuori tempo massimo.   il rosicamento è più uno stato dell'anima.   e sarebbe in effetti un OT interessante.
> 
> ad esempio, perchè ti fa saltare così in aria essere contraddetto?


Non credo ti interessi saperlo. Dalle insistenti frecciatine percepisco che per te questo sia in qualche modo un confronto *personale*. Ed è coerente con altri tuoi interventi in questo thread, quando rispondevi con la politica all'invito ad approfondire alcune *informazioni*. Ma il piano personale qui non si realizza. In un forum non ci sono uomini e donne, ci sono utenti. E informazioni, utili o meno.

Rispondo allora ad uso degli altri lettori.

Ci sono utenti che utilizzano il forum come passatempo, come diario, come tramite per raccogliere punti di vista e opinioni, e ci sono probabilmente anche utenti che lo usano come media per relazionarsi con chi conoscono personalmente (e con chi vorrebbero conoscere). I temi quindi sono diversissimi, e vanno dal cazzeggio alla microbiologia applicata. Lo stesso vale per l'utilizzo del forum, la netiquette, l'abitudine per la comunicazione scritta. Io sono noto, qui, per essere un utente mediamente pesante: non mi interessano particolarmente i lazzi, e preferisco confrontarmi con le informazioni piuttosto che con gli umori. Ed è ovvio che il mio contributo non interessi a tutti, come a me non interessa chi commenta l'aperitivo della sera prima o chi discorre di politica (rivolgendosi a dei byte).

E' raro che posti senza ragionarci prima. Cerco di spiegare con completezza quello che ho da dire, sono attento a come scrivo, rileggo e a volte verifico fonti. Quando scrivo, insomma, investo il mio tempo. E sia chiaro, se lo faccio evidentemente ritengo ne valga la pena. Qui, in altri tempi, ho trovato molti spunti di riflessione, che mi hanno arricchito. Perchè altri facevano la stessa cosa: mettevano a disposizione un sapere. E' per questo che è nata la rete, il resto è pubblicità. Chiedetevi perchè i motori di ricerca, dopo 20 anni, hanno un funzionamento quasi esclusivamente testuale, e lo sviluppo delle tecnologie di classificazione delle informazioni ha sempre premiato la qualità dei contenuti, la pertinenza, la precisione e la completezza. Sapete perchè? Scripta manent (soprattutto su Internet). Quello che trovo utile io oggi può benissimo esserlo a te domani.

E' interessante, e comprensibilissimo, che la percezione sia diventata quella di una tragicomica battaglia tra sapientoni occhialuti e monelli sbruffoni. Tra stronzi e asini, insomma.

Propongo un altro punto di vista: mettiamo che io abbia un'idea e decida di condividerla qui. Diciamo che mi piace sapere di cosa scrivo, e mi documento un po', prima. Diciamo che provo ad introdurre un concetto che vada oltre il "Oh, marmaglia, avete sentito questa?", intenzione che produce di solito un messaggio di lunghezza notevole, che un po' di fatica mi costa pure. Diciamo che tu legga svogliatamente le prime tre righe, e ti senta pronto per manifestarti - magari anche senza un vero interesse personale, eh - sfoderando una risposta che dimostra che non hai nemmeno letto con attenzione quello che io ho scritto. Risposta inoltre trasversale, che offre buone possibilità di inquinare il topic.

Da una parte, semplicemente, secca. Potresti continuare a scrivere della Juventus in un altro thread, per dirne una. Dall'altra innesca una dinamica di scambio, come quella tra me e te, in cui ci si confronta mettendo sul tavolo informazioni incoerenti tra loro, che seguono logiche completamente differenti, e puntano a conclusioni tra loro fuori tema. Ad esempio: io sono un allevatore che cerca nuovi spunti per migliorare la qualità delle proprie carni, e intervieni tu vegetariano con un'argomentazione sull'insostenibilità economica ed ecologica del consumo di carne massificato. Entrambi punti di vista con un senso, magari, ma di certo il thread non funziona. Perchè in pochi scambi gli interlocutori si reputeranno entrambi inattendibili, ed è probabilmente corretto, e anche dei cretini.

Avete notato che spesso l'antitesi è visibile a partire dal tipo di scrittura? Allo scrittore più colloquiale, istantaneo e leggero dopo un po' viene a noia leggere messaggi lunghi, divisi persino in paragrafi, con una formattazione puntuale e magari dei link ad ulteriori contenuti. A chi ci mette almeno 10 minuti a postare un messaggio (in modo che abbia dei contenuti fruibili) sta per contro sulle balle chi invece di fornire numeri preferisce emoticon e punti escalamativi, non sa quotare, non legge fino in fondo prima di rispondere o sputtana i thread senza un perchè.

Insomma, è praticamente preistoria del web.

Dinosauri!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ù
> 
> Onestamente credo con meno "arroganza",potrei chiaramente non essere obiettiva.la sensazione è comunque che tu abbia vissuto questa pandemia senza aver toccato con mano dolore e preoccupazione profonda .e sia chiaro che sono felice per te.


Ricordo una rissa anni fa...non ricordo il tema.
Sono arrogantissima se qualcuno descrive i bambini come adulti piccoli.
Per quanto riguarda la epidemia (è pandemia perché ci sono stati malati in altri Paesi, ma dubito che la preoccupazione manifestata fosse per gli indiani o i per i giapponesi) le mie esperienze di vita mi hanno portato ad accettare l’idea della morte. Poi sono stata ligia alle indicazioni e prudente, ma senza ansia e senza sentire né sacrificio, né eroismo in questo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non credo ti interessi saperlo. Dalle insistenti frecciatine percepisco che per te questo sia in qualche modo un confronto *personale*. Ed è coerente con altri tuoi interventi in questo thread, quando rispondevi con la politica all'invito ad approfondire alcune *informazioni*. Ma il piano personale qui non si realizza. In un forum non ci sono uomini e donne, ci sono utenti. E informazioni, utili o meno.
> 
> Rispondo allora ad uso degli altri lettori.
> 
> ...


Concordo con la tua analisi in generale del funzionamento del web che vale anche Instagram e fb.
Infatti contesto chi pregiudizialmente esclude i social decidendo che sono solo luoghi di acchiappo, come se poi anche questo non si potesse fare a diversi livelli.
Però non vedo il motivo di insistere per riportare una discussione sul piano desiderato. Ci ho provato per anni, poi mi sono rassegnata. Del resto anche di persona accade di dover far cadere un argomento perché non interessante, così come è stato posto, agli interlocutori.


----------



## Vera (25 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dinosauri!


Ciao!


(Non ti incazzare, eh, si sdrammatizza)


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ciao!
> View attachment 9351
> 
> (Non ti incazzare, eh, si sdrammatizza)


Ma io non sono uno che si incazza, eh. Sono uno stronzo all'inglese!


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non vedo il motivo di insistere per riportare una discussione sul piano desiderato. Ci ho provato per anni, poi mi sono rassegnata. Del resto anche di persona accade di dover far cadere un argomento perché non interessante, così come è stato posto, agli interlocutori.


Da una parte, come darti torto: è la storia infinita. Dall'altra parto dal presupposto che se tu inauguri un thread, probabilmente l'argomento ti interessa. Ricordi quando sono arrivato qui? Il thread mi interessava eccome, era in gioco la mia salute mentale!

Poi è vero che di persona non sono un granchè a relazionarmi in gruppo senza condizioni abbastanza precise, motivo per cui spesso taccio o me ne sto in disparte, soprattutto per evitare "inglesismi". Diciamo che qui il vantaggio è che tutti possono esprimersi contemporaneamente, ma resta la libertà di selezionare i contenuti (se ce ne sono e non vengono contaminati a tal punto da non essere più fruibili).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Da una parte, come darti torto: è la storia infinita. Dall'altra parto dal presupposto che se tu inauguri un thread, probabilmente l'argomento ti interessa. Ricordi quando sono arrivato qui? Il thread mi interessava eccome, era in gioco la mia salute mentale!
> 
> Poi è vero che di persona non sono un granchè a relazionarmi in gruppo senza condizioni abbastanza precise, motivo per cui spesso taccio o me ne sto in disparte, soprattutto per evitare "inglesismi". Diciamo che qui il vantaggio è che tutti possono esprimersi contemporaneamente, ma resta la libertà di selezionare i contenuti (se ce ne sono e non vengono contaminati a tal punto da non essere più fruibili).


Sì ricordo.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato.
> P*erò ho già rilevato che l’idea che non debbano esserci epidemie e che l’aspettativa di vita (grazie alla medicina e alla migliorate condizioni igieniche e alla diffusione delle regole che le permettono) notevolmente alta è diventata una percezione della morte come evento forse accettabile verso i 100 anni.
> È una percezione recentissima, ma essendo graditissima, in quanto l’idea di dover morire è sgradita da sempre, da cui è difficile staccarsi.*
> Ma, poiché vivere comporta sempre un margine di rischio, come andare in moto, nuotare in mare, scalare una montagna, credo che ci sia una tendenza ad accettare anche il margine di rischio connesso alla vicinanza personale, piuttosto  che fare a meno di quell’aspetto della vita.
> ...


Grazie al cazzo, scusa il francesismo.
E' chiaro che adesso la gente si aspetti di vivere più a lungo dei tempi di mio nonno, non ci trovo niente di male nè di inaspettato in questo.
E proprio perchè vivere comporta dei rischi si tende a minimizzarli, in ogni settore, pensa ad esempio la sicurezza attiva e passiva delle automobili paragonata a quelle di 50 anni fa.
Ma per farlo c'è stato un impegno, in una corsa al miglioramento che ha interessato ogni settore della vita e che noi chiamiamo genericamente progresso.
Progresso adesso sarebbe imparare qualcosa da questa pandemia, prepararsi per la prossima.
Non allargare le braccia.
Per me.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sento limitata. Al massimo in alcune fasi ho trovato che non si siano limitati altri .
> La ripetizione può funzionare per l’apprendimento, ma non se è continua riproposizione.
> Ma poi in un forum tra adulti ci si aspetta una comunicazione tra pari, non con chi si pone come chi possiede l’impostazione corretta e la impone agli altri.
> Io personalmente ho solo sottolineato (mi sto ripetendo e sono consapevole di essere noiosa) che una situazione complessa come quella della emergenza della epidemia ha richiesto multi interventi di specialisti e ha fatto risuonare in ognuno parti diverse e ha messo in gioco anche diverse filosofie di vita.
> ...


La teoria dell' uno che vale uno è valida fino ad un certo punto. Avere differenti visioni di una realtà non le fa automaticamente uguali, sennò finiamo per assegnare una uguale dignità anche ai terrapiattisti, ai no vax e compagnia bella.
Ci sono sempre delle visioni maggiormente aderenti alla realtà.



Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi, trattandosi di una pandemia abbiamo visto diversi modi per affrontarla. Non è che chi ha fatto diversamente dall’Italia (personalmente non l’ho trovato un modo assurdo) sia un deficiente o un criminale. Ha valutato diversamente. Sui costi-benefici ci si potrà confrontare tra un paio d’anni, forse.
> Invece io vedo un gusto sadico nel cercare notizie tragiche nei paesi che hanno adottato misure meno restrittive, quasi per trovare conferma che i propri “sacrifici“ sono stati utili.


W Bolsonaro insomma.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2020)

Tornando in tema, mi è venuto in mente il film "ultimatum alla terra".


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dinosauri!


Giuro che ogni riferimento è puramente casuale: 
https://www.repubblica.it/spettacol...31509/?ref=RHPPLF-VU-I257343052-C8-P4-S5.4-T1


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Giuro che ogni riferimento è puramente casuale:
> https://www.repubblica.it/spettacol...31509/?ref=RHPPLF-VU-I257343052-C8-P4-S5.4-T1


Era un pezzo che non ridevo così di gusto. Giuro.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tornando in tema, mi è venuto in mente il film "ultimatum alla terra".


Molto bello.


----------



## Martes (25 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E inizia tu se vuoi parlare di questo. Tu come vedi il futuro?


Ti rispondo per cortesia, ma ripeto che ho perso completamente interesse per via delle modalità comunicative adottate.
Non vedo il futuro perché non ho nessuna sfera.
Semplicemente non credo che si imparerà granché da questa situazione, come granché non si è imparato da altre ben più gravi.
Di me posso dire di aver imparato che le mie difficoltà relazionali in questo caso si sono rivelate risorsa, ma non penso che sia un punto di merito né che a livello generale sia un bene. 
Ho imparato anche che se fosse accaduto tempo fa, quando non ero - e non ero mai stata - innamorata di nessuno sarebbe stato per me addirittura una pacchia e probabilmente avrei guardato con sufficienza chi stentava a reggere la situazione. Nulla mi toccava alla fine e avevo la freddezza necessaria a guardare ed affrontare i fatti in modo asettico. Basandomi solo sulle informazioni e tralasciando qualunque accenno emotivo. 
Invece ora, amando un uomo che non posso toccare da 3 mesi, diciamo che anche l'emotività ha il suo peso e posso comprendere un po' meglio pure chi vive il tutto in modo assai differente dal mio.
Dipende sempre dal punto da cui si guarda. È una banalità eppure mi pare la si sia persa di vista.




Skorpio ha detto:


> si confrontano competenze? (io so tu non sai ma tu sai e io non so) con lo scopo di arricchirsi reciprocamente?
> 
> si scambiano best practices in relazione alla contengenza della situazione?
> 
> o si ricercano sensazioni collegate a un periodo particolare e a ciò che ne ha conseguito? (è bellissimo, è orrendo, è entusiasmante, è avvilente, etc.. etc..) scambiandone i contenuti?


Il confronto può essere su qualsiasi cosa, posto che sia un mettere di fronte, come vorrebbe il termine, e non un calare dall'alto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie al cazzo, scusa il francesismo.
> E' chiaro che adesso la gente si aspetti di vivere più a lungo dei tempi di mio nonno, non ci trovo niente di male nè di inaspettato in questo.
> E proprio perchè vivere comporta dei rischi si tende a minimizzarli, in ogni settore, pensa ad esempio la sicurezza attiva e passiva delle automobili paragonata a quelle di 50 anni fa.
> Ma per farlo c'è stato un impegno, in una corsa al miglioramento che ha interessato ogni settore della vita e che noi chiamiamo genericamente progresso.
> ...


Ma è una aspettativa sbagliata e l’ha dimostrato questo virus. 
Infatti c’è chi si è voluto immaginare complotti perché non riesce ad accettare che ci possano essere epidemie. 
Anche se permangono le altre sicurezze.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La teoria dell' uno che vale uno è valida fino ad un certo punto. Avere differenti visioni di una realtà non le fa automaticamente uguali, sennò finiamo per assegnare una uguale dignità anche ai terrapiattisti, ai no vax e compagnia bella.
> Ci sono sempre delle visioni maggiormente aderenti alla realtà.


Non sono certo per l’uno vale uno, anzi il contrario. Non mi risulta che qui ci siano esperti.



spleen ha detto:


> W Bolsonaro insomma.


Ho detto questo?



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Giuro che ogni riferimento è puramente casuale:
> https://www.repubblica.it/spettacol...31509/?ref=RHPPLF-VU-I257343052-C8-P4-S5.4-T1


Poverino.
Però poverini pure noi abituati al fatto che chiunque abbia notorietà sia equiparato a un esperto di tutto lo scibile


----------



## Marjanna (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh forse non capisco io.
> Ma in generale non capisco chi guarda cosa fanno gli altri.
> Chi viene stigmatizzato dai media poi fa parte di una minoranza.
> Ancor più nella fase di chiusura le città erano vuote e non vedevo il pericolo nel singolo trasgressore.


Le città erano vuote perchè ognuno stava a casa sua. Il pericolo nel singolo trasgressore era che altri lo seguessero. A me pare abbastanza semplice.
In generale in passato hai espresso disgusto per chi palmeggia il sedere, o se preferisci il culo, alla propria ragazza in pubblico, non è la stessa cosa?
Anche a me è capito di vedere scene, ma mica perchè mi son messa a spiare da dietro la tenda della finestra, ho gli occhi e le orecchie. Con tutto fermo certe cose si notano.
Gli smartphone han reso tutti provetti fotoreporter, ma questo era già da prima.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non credo ti interessi saperlo. Dalle insistenti frecciatine percepisco che per te questo sia in qualche modo un confronto *personale*. Ed è coerente con altri tuoi interventi in questo thread, quando rispondevi con la politica all'invito ad approfondire alcune *informazioni*. Ma il piano personale qui non si realizza. In un forum non ci sono uomini e donne, ci sono utenti. E informazioni, utili o meno.
> 
> Rispondo allora ad uso degli altri lettori.
> 
> ...


o magari uno non perde tempo a leggere un post di chi inizia il discorso con la presunzione di sapere già il pensiero dell'interlocutore.

diciamo che se fossimo in tribunale il giudice ti avrebbe ripreso dopo 10 secondi perchè invece di rispondere al PM ti metti a parlare dei problemi del mondo.

il problema di chi non ha il dono della sintesi è quello di perdere il filo e di girare troppo attorno ai concetti per non far capire di non aver compreso il senso della domanda.   e generalmente chi ha il dono della sintesi se vuole può scrivere un post lungo e strutturato, mentre chi non lo ha, fatica ad andare al cuore del problema in poche parole.

un pò come gli anglosassoni che, salvo qualche eccezione, non imparano mai un'altra lingua, perchè proprio non c'arrivano.

e no, non cercare di conoscere almeno un pò la persona che si cela dietro al nick impedisce anche di capire il senso di certe reazioni, forumistiche e non.

ad esempio, non conoscendomi non puoi sapere che se evito certi muri di parole non divisi in paragrafi brevi è perchè sono cheratoconico e dopo un pò mi fanno semplicemente male gli occhi.

e non conoscendomi non sai che non la metto mai sul personale, a meno che tu mi provochi colpendo basso.   semmai sapresti che non ho perso mai del tutto lo stile da PM quindi alle volte posso essere anche irritante nel modo di rispondere, perchè voglio vedere reazioni istintive e non costruite dall'altra parte.

e nel tuo caso, la reazione è quella di saltare in aria quando ti si contraddice.   il che mi fa pensare ad una fragilità di fondo maggiore di quella che vorresti lasciar trasparire, che però è anche coerente con ciò che eri quando comparisti qui.

il che non va preso come un giudizio, ma come una constatazione.

è' un pò come quando dico che Brunetta è rintronata o Nocciola è disorientata.   o come quando dicono a me che sono troppo drastico a volte.

tutto ciò premsesso, la questione è che tu hai posto una domanda e le risposte che hai ricevute non ti piacevano, perchè smentiscono la tua idea di fondo, che questo virus possa cambiare qualcosa nella vita delle persone.  cosa che non può avvenire perchè il sapiens sapiens è un animale abitudinario e pensare che d'ora in avanti si andrà a giro con la mascherina anche a pandemia finita è illusorio, perchè non c'è alcun vantaggio reale nel farlo.   

mentre è sperabile che le persone si lavino le mani molto più spesso di prima, perchè quel comportamento non ne inficia altri ed anzi ne può facilitare alcuni.

Per dirtene una, anni fa una donna mi fece notare che io mi lavavo sempre le mani prima di farle una carezza, perchè sapevo che era immunodepressa.   era una semplice accortezza, ma veniva molto apprezzata.

uno degli errori di quello che tu sostieni è non distinguere le conseguenze di determinate azioni a cui adesso siamo costretti, ma che in prospettiva verranno abbandonate perchè non portano dei veri vantaggi.


----------



## spleen (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma è una aspettativa sbagliata* e l’ha dimostrato questo virus.
> Infatti c’è chi si è voluto immaginare complotti perché non riesce ad accettare che ci possano essere epidemie.
> Anche se permangono le altre sicurezze.


Io non credo sia sbagliata, sarà magari lontana dalle nostre possibilità di adesso, o difficilmente realizzabile per la situazione geopolitica ma credo non sia sbagliata in se. E detto per inciso penso che molto dipenda da due fattori, la presa di coscienza del problema in primis e poi dalla pressione che la società tutta e l’opinione pubblica farà sui governanti.

Nel recente passato ad esempio, se non ci fosse stato un proattivo movimento in proposito saremmo ancora con il bucone dell’ ozono sul Polo Sud e i CFC per far andare i frigo.

Se poi vogliamo in generale allargare le braccia e rifugiarci nel nostro tutto sommato piccolo mondo relazionale ed esistenziale possiamo anche farlo, personalmente non ho mica niente in contrario, ma spacciarlo per l’unica visione possibile anche no, per me. Altrimenti che senso ha impegnarsi socialmente o politicamente? Lo chiedo a te sapendo in fondo di sfondare con una domanda retorica una porta aperta.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono certo per l’uno vale uno, anzi il contrario. *Non mi risulta che qui ci siano esperti.*


Perciò ad esempio dire che la terra sia rotonda è una prerogativa solo degli esperti? E siccome non siamo geologi la nostra opinione che sia quasi sferica è equiparabile a quella di un eventuale terrapiattista che si mettesse a discutere con noi?

Vedi, a me sembra ci sia una contraddizione di fondo, se ci si rifiuta di confrontarsi con la realtà riconosciuta  –tutto- diventa una opinione equiparabile alle altre, tutto opinabile, tutto intercambiabile. Ma non realistico, credo.

Poi certo potremmo discutere su cosa sia la realtà riconosciuta, ma è tutt’altra faccenda da quello di cui stiamo amabilmente discorrendo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Poverino.
> Però poverini pure noi abituati al fatto che chiunque abbia notorietà sia equiparato a un esperto di tutto lo scibile


Hai sostanzialmente ragione, il povero Albano chiaramente come tutti noi, non può sapere tutto. A me facevano ridere alcuni commenti impostati, più che sullo scherno, sul surreale che ne derivava.

Tuttavia non mi risulta che essere consapevoli che i dinosauri e l’uomo (o gli ominidi) siano separati da circa 60 milioni di anni sia una competenza da esperti, mi sembra una faccenda piuttosto elementare.

Allargando però il discorso mi rendo conto che da un paese dove il ministro dell’ istruzione “scava” tunnel tra il CERN ed il Gran Sasso e laureandi che ad un quiz in tv fanno morire Mussolini nel 1971 ci sia poco da sperare e molto meno da ridere.

Non è che l’odierna classe dirigente sia mediocre perché ad un certo punto ci siamo rifiutati di scegliere e di separare, di valutare in base alla reale preparazione e alle competenze? (Discorso che nel forum del resto era già uscito).

Non è che preferiamo che i politici e le persone in vista, i Vips, siano in fondo un pochettino ignoranti ci faccia piacere perché così li sentiamo più vulnerabili, più vicini a noi, più terra terra? Perché se in fondo pure loro ci hanno le loro crepe, con più indulgenza guardiamo alle nostre e fanculo a quegli stronzi perfettini e sapientoni che sembrano o millantano di sapere tutto?

Forse, come diceva una mia amica, la cultura del sapere è morta e forse l’abbiamo uccisa noi per il motivo di cui scrivevo sopra, perché siamo disposti a giustificare ad accettare e ad equiparare qualsiasi cosa, squalificando la cognizione e la preparazione e accettando tutto per buono, facendo della pseudo esperienza individuale un assoluto, il vero assoluto di questi tempi disgraziati, la vera religione e ideologia corrente.

Chiedo ancora se mi sono spiegato, porta pazienza, a volte ho veramente il dubbio di essere da solo che parlo in una stanza vuota.

Comunque a me di Albano non piace il genere di musica che fa, ecco, l’ho detto.

Si vede vero che oggi ho un po' di tempo libero....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le città erano vuote perchè ognuno stava a casa sua. Il pericolo nel singolo trasgressore era che altri lo seguessero. A me pare abbastanza semplice.
> In generale in passato hai espresso disgusto per chi palmeggia il sedere, o se preferisci il culo, alla propria ragazza in pubblico, non è la stessa cosa?
> Anche a me è capito di vedere scene, ma mica perchè mi son messa a spiare da dietro la tenda della finestra, ho gli occhi e le orecchie. Con tutto fermo certe cose si notano.
> Gli smartphone han reso tutti provetti fotoreporter, ma questo era già da prima.


Non ho capito l’attinenza tra la valutazione di un comportamento che esibisce la propria sessualità privata e afferma in qualche modo un diritto di proprietà, come il palpeggiare, che non dipende da un episodio reale osservati, ma raccontato e stigmatizzare, nella maniera ossessiva in cui è stato fatto, l’uscita individuale che poteva essere notata solo attraverso un impegno da vedetta o sentinella, oltretutto ipotizzando motivi non validi per quella uscita.


----------



## Martes (26 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è che preferiamo che i politici e le persone in vista, i Vips, siano in fondo un pochettino ignoranti ci faccia piacere perché così li sentiamo più vulnerabili, più vicini a noi, più terra terra?


Fenomenologia di Mike Bongiorno


----------



## abebis (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> un pò come gli anglosassoni che, salvo qualche eccezione, non imparano mai un'altra lingua, perchè proprio non c'arrivano.


Questo è falso. Gli anglosassoni non imparano mai un'altra lingua per uno dei seguenti motivi (anzi, in genere tutti insieme):

- pensano che non ce ne sia bisogno perché tutti sanno l'inglese (anche se comunque l'inglese che parlano gli abitanti dei paesi non anglofoni è un inglese di cui gli inglesi non capiscono un cazzo, ma questo è un altro discorso...)
- disprezzano il resto del mondo perché gli viene insegnato da quando sono in fasce che "Britannia rules the waves..."
- non viene mai insegnata loro nessuna lingua straniera 
- non escono mai dalla Gran Bretagna (e no: prendere un charter per atterrare a Maiorca o Tunisi, farsi trasportare come una mandria di pecore in un villaggio vacanze completamente anglofono fatto su misura per gli anglosassoni e passare tutto il tempo in uno stato di semicoma etilico perché c'è il free booze NON conta come "uscire dalla Gran Bretagna").

Se prendi un Brit che non rientra in questo paradigma (ce ne sono: pochi ma ce ne sono), scoprirai che sono persone normali, finanche gradevoli!


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Questo è falso. Gli anglosassoni non imparano mai un'altra lingua per uno dei seguenti motivi (anzi, in genere tutti insieme):
> 
> - pensano che non ce ne sia bisogno perché tutti sanno l'inglese (anche se comunque l'inglese che parlano gli abitanti dei paesi non anglofoni è un inglese di cui gli inglesi non capiscono un cazzo, ma questo è un altro discorso...)
> - disprezzano il resto del mondo perché gli viene insegnato da quando sono in fasce che "Britannia rules the waves..."
> ...


hai mai lavorato/gestito una struttura ricettiva turistica?   se sì, saprai che quelle che citi tu sono sicuramente cose vere, ma valgono come circostanze aggravanti.    il corpus del questione resta che proprio non ci arrivano.

il che non vuol dire che un inglese o un gallese (ma il discorso vale anche per i paesi anglofoni diversi dall'UK) non possano essere persone piacevoli con cui conversare o rapportarsi (anche se ho testimonianze abbondanti che la fiatella degli inglesi o degli scozzesi andrebbe inserita tra le armi chimiche da vietarsi ai sensi delle varie convenzioni sulla guerra batteriologico-chimica) ma che proprio non ci arrivano (quasi) mai ad esprimersi in modo non dico fluente, ma almeno decente in una lingua che non sia la loro.


----------



## abebis (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai mai lavorato/gestito una struttura ricettiva turistica?


Appunto: ti ho detto che non devi prendere la gente che frequenta questi posti ad esempio.

Perché se prendi la gente che frequenta questi posti e vai a vedere gli italiani, la situazione è ancora più drammatica, ti assicuro!

Gli italiani sono notoriamente delle capre nel mondo occidentale con le lingue straniere.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non credo sia sbagliata, sarà magari lontana dalle nostre possibilità di adesso, o difficilmente realizzabile per la situazione geopolitica ma credo non sia sbagliata in se. E detto per inciso penso che molto dipenda da due fattori, la presa di coscienza del problema in primis e poi dalla pressione che la società tutta e l’opinione pubblica farà sui governanti.
> 
> Nel recente passato ad esempio, se non ci fosse stato un proattivo movimento in proposito saremmo ancora con il bucone dell’ ozono sul Polo Sud e i CFC per far andare i frigo.
> 
> ...


Quanta roba!
Ho pensato qualche secondo prima di scegliere “sbagliata“ , intendevo “illusoria“, “utopica“, “ottimistica”.
Con questo non intendevo svilire l’impegno per un miglioramento, solo non lo vedo automatico e maggioritario in conseguenza di un evento.
Poi è anche argomento di riflessione e discussione in cosa consista il cambiamento auspicabile.
I dinosauri e l’evoluzione sono argomento di terza elementare, ma c’è chi fa una pagina di sussidiario, chi quella settimana lì era assente ecc.
Lo stesso vale per tutte le conoscenze che possediamo e che magari ci convinciamo che siano di base e siano comuni a tutti.
È il mio errore reiterato.
Non mi sono ancora ripresa, per andare proprio sul nazional popolare, dal commento di un ragazzo diciottenne vent’anni fa che, sentendo per radio Strada facendo, aveva commentato che quel cantante sconosciuto doveva essere tipico della regione in cui ci trovavamo. Ma certamente anch’io vengo guardata con stupore quando dico che non ho la più pallida idea di chi siano i Depeche Mode.
Ma la nozione che la Terra è rotonda è conosciuta sIn dall’asilo. I terrapiattisti in piccola parte sono dei provocatori e altri hanno problemi tali che non consentono loro neppure di considerare le prove della sfericità, anche queste da scuola elementare.
In merito alla epidemia però nessuno mancava né di informazioni, né di mezzi per reperirle. Invece qui si è continuato a parlare solo di quello per tutto il lockdown. A me è sembrato anche un po’ ossessivo.
In sintesi: dobbiamo stare a casa? Ci stiamo. Rendiamoci piacevole questo tempo. Se poi stiamo male noi o stanno male nostri cari, non credo che migliori la situazione tuonando contro chi sta a casa e spera che la situazione possa cambiare.

Albano è insopportabile sempre, poverino. Poi mi aspetto sempre di vedergli colare la tinta come a Dick Bogarde in Morte a Venezia.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Appunto: ti ho detto che non devi prendere la gente che frequenta questi posti ad esempio.
> 
> Perché se prendi la gente che frequenta questi posti e vai a vedere gli italiani, la situazione è ancora più drammatica, ti assicuro!
> 
> Gli italiani sono notoriamente delle capre nel mondo occidentale con le lingue straniere.


a parte gli slavi, lo sono tutti.   serbi e croati hanno una versatilità per le lingue che non riscontro in nessun altro.

gli italiani sono abbastanza pigri, specialmente noi maschi, ma sicuramente siamo messi meglio rispetto al francese o all'inglese medio.

e ti parlo di situazioni non costruite su misura per un popolo pouttosto che per un altro.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Il confronto può essere su qualsiasi cosa, posto che sia un mettere di fronte, come vorrebbe il termine, e non un calare dall'alto


io non ho conoscenze pregresse sull'argomento, e come (penso) tutti mi informo, anche piuttosto massivamente

quando il virus era ancora a Wuhan, postai un clip con uomini che spruzzavano in aria liquido per le strade deserte (e qualcuno che ci capiva sicuramente più di me ce li aveva mandati)

io mi chiesi (e scrissi qui la domanda) cosa stessero facendo, e (mi) chiesi.. ma questo virus che fa, vola?

non ebbi risposta

poi quando il virus circola da noi, dopo mesi, sento il Direttore delle malattie infettive di Genova, Prof. Bassetti (che pure lui ne sa più di me) che dice:
"la mascherina? mi dovete spiegare a cosa cavolo serve in uno spazio aperto senza persone attorno"

come posso coniugare io (io generico) questi due distinti episodi, traducendoli in un "fare" che sia coerente con il contesto?

e .. ancor prima di questo.. "quale è il contesto in cui mi muovo?"

quello delle strade di Wuhan con gli sprizzi nell'aria? o quello di Bassetti alle malattie infettive di Genova?

e se questo "io" lo moltiplico per 55 milioni di italiani che partono con le mie conoscenze, che risultato si determina, a livello pratico di ogni singolo "fare"?


----------



## Martes (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Albano è insopportabile sempre, poverino. Poi mi aspetto sempre di vedergli colare la tinta come a Dick Bogarde in Morte a Venezia.


----------



## Martes (26 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io non ho conoscenze pregresse sull'argomento, e come (penso) tutti mi informo, anche piuttosto massivamente
> 
> quando il virus era ancora a Wuhan, postai un clip con uomini che spruzzavano in aria liquido per le strade deserte (e qualcuno che ci capiva sicuramente più di me ce li aveva mandati)
> 
> ...


Probabilmente è anche per questo che le "tifoserie" danno sicurezza.
Ma a livello pratico poi servono?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io non ho conoscenze pregresse sull'argomento, e come (penso) tutti mi informo, anche piuttosto massivamente
> 
> quando il virus era ancora a Wuhan, postai un clip con uomini che spruzzavano in aria liquido per le strade deserte (e qualcuno che ci capiva sicuramente più di me ce li aveva mandati)
> 
> ...


Io penso che la sanificazione delle strade, che è stata fatta anche qui, ma anche quella attuale dei locali, prevista dalla normativa, sia o eccessiva e anche inquinante o quella da usare normalmente.
Non ho idea perché sia stata utilizzata. Potrebbe essere stata una scelta sbagliata, per avere consenso, per far percepire l’esterno pericoloso e convincere più facilmente alla segregazione o magari utile in un paese dove non usano i fazzoletti (ma li usano o no in Cina?).


----------



## Marjanna (26 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ti rispondo per cortesia, ma ripeto che ho perso completamente interesse per via delle modalità comunicative adottate.
> Non vedo il futuro perché non ho nessuna sfera.
> Semplicemente non credo che si imparerà granché da questa situazione, come granché non si è imparato da altre ben più gravi.
> Di me posso dire di aver imparato che le mie difficoltà relazionali in questo caso si sono rivelate risorsa, ma non penso che sia un punto di merito né che a livello generale sia un bene.
> ...


Te l'ho chiesto perchè l'avevi espresso nel tuo commento.
Già tra te e @Brunetta mi pare non vi siete intese nel giro di due battute. @Brunetta ha letto nei tuoi commenti che come lei sei refrattaria alle regole imposte.
Dal momento che le regole sono state: lockdown, autocertificazione per recarsi a far spesa e farmacia e quel poco altro aperto, uso della mascherina, distanziamento sociale vien da se chiedere "ma allora tu cosa avresti fatto?".
Risposta: non è mio compito. 
E quindi mi torna la domanda: ma di cosa si voleva discutere?
Non voglio togliere nulla di quanto è stato il tuo vissuto personale, o meglio svilire l'intensità con cui tu l'hai personalmente vissuto. Però mi chiedo: quindi ci si aspettava di discutere di quelle che venivano sentite come proprie mancanze, per alcuni privazioni rispetto a questa situazione?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Probabilmente è anche per questo che le "tifoserie" danno sicurezza.
> Ma a livello pratico poi servono?


sono stato sempre intenzionalmente distante anni luce da tifoserie, a ogni livello,  fino al punto di meritarmi qui dentro il soprannome di "Ciriaco" (De Mita)


----------



## Martes (26 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Te l'ho chiesto perchè l'avevi espresso nel tuo commento.
> Già tra te e @Brunetta mi pare non vi siete intese nel giro di due battute. @Brunetta ha letto nei tuoi commenti che come lei sei refrattaria alle regole imposte.
> Dal momento che le regole sono state: lockdown, autocertificazione per recarsi a far spesa e farmacia e quel poco altro aperto, uso della mascherina, distanziamento sociale vien da se chiedere "ma allora tu cosa avresti fatto?".
> Risposta: non è mio compito.
> ...


Questo 3d aveva una domanda precisa, poi ne è saltato fuori il solito minestrone.
"Non è mio compito" dove l'hai letto?
Che non posso vedere il futuro è un dato di fatto. 
Alla domanda se siamo pronti per la prossima volta ho risposto. 
Per le altre questioni c'erano altri 3d, ma tutti permeati da modalità che mi creano disinteresse d'intervento e ho cercato, forse malamente, di spiegare perché. 
Ribadisco che è un problema mio, mica che sono tutti stronzi


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che la sanificazione delle strade, che è stata fatta anche qui, ma anche quella attuale dei locali, prevista dalla normativa, sia o eccessiva e anche inquinante o quella da usare normalmente.
> Non ho idea perché sia stata utilizzata. Potrebbe essere stata una scelta sbagliata, per avere consenso, per far percepire l’esterno pericoloso e convincere più facilmente alla segregazione o magari utile in un paese dove non usano i fazzoletti (ma li usano o no in Cina?).


può essere.. è una ipotesi, può essere tutto in realtà, e la traduzione coerente è "siccome non ci capisco una sega, meglio pararsi il culo"
che è un appproccio, rispettabilissimo, ma che parte dal presupposto che "non ci capisco una sega"

in questi giorni mi sto fra mille cose occupando delle operazioni connesse alla riapertura di una struttura museale

ora.. l'ordinanza della regione Toscana n° 59 del 22 maggio 2020 all'allegato 2 punto 2.1.2. recita letteralmente:
"alla loro riapertura gli spazi museali, per il fatto di esser stati chiusi al pubblico ed ai dipendenti per un periodo di oltre 10 giorni, non necessitano di interventi di sanificazione"

io mi "confronto" quasi occasionalmente ieri con uno che si trova nelle mie stesse acque, e lui mi dice:

"beh.. si.. si è vero.. però.. sai.. io la faccio fare, è bene farla"

che è il modo di dire che non ci capisce una sega, ma pararsi il culo non fa mai male

e .. fatto da un ignorante come me, va pure bene

il problema è quando ti accorgi che lo stesso gioco è fatto da chi teoricamente dovrebbe capisci un pchino di più di una sega.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito l’attinenza tra la valutazione di un comportamento che esibisce la propria sessualità privata e afferma in qualche modo un diritto di proprietà, come il palpeggiare, che non dipende da un episodio reale osservati, ma raccontato e stigmatizzare, nella maniera ossessiva in cui è stato fatto, l’uscita individuale che poteva essere notata solo attraverso un impegno da vedetta o sentinella, oltretutto ipotizzando motivi non validi per quella uscita.


In ciò che tu chiami esibire la propria sessualità privata io ci vedo l'ormone e basta. Non parlo di toccare qualcuno per fare vedere ad un qualche pubblico "questa è roba mia". Due giorni fa nel parcheggio di un supermercato ho visto due ragazzi (ragazzi... saranno stati sopra i 30, son io che son vecchia e vedo tutti ragazzi ormai) fermi vicini. Lui tentava di baciarla, la portava vicino a se con il braccio, lei era "incerta". Si vedeva che lui era parecchio "carico".
Pochi minuti, non è che mi son messa lì tipo maniaco a fissarli, però si notavano. Io l'ho trovata anche una bella scena. Non ho visto nulla di esibizionista. Son cose che capitano.
Ma secondo il tuo punto di vista dovrebbero pensare che qualcuno li trovi esibizionisti.

Neppure io ci trovo attinenza. 
Sarebbe da chiarire cosa intendi tu per uscita individuale. C'è stato un periodo che non era possibile allontanarsi dalla propria abitazione se non per motivi validi. E' stato vietato di andare a correre. Le segnalazioni io le ho sentite più relativamente a questo.
Sul fatto che un singolo che andava a correre non contagiasse nessuno non ci sono dubbi. Ma tanti han vissuto male il confinamento, e senza farla tanto lunga l'ha vista come "se lui esce allora perchè io non posso farlo?".
Tu dici che le persone avrebbero dovuto lasciar perdere, pensare ai fattacci loro, e basta.


----------



## abebis (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a parte gli slavi, lo sono tutti.   serbi e croati hanno una versatilità per le lingue che non riscontro in nessun altro.


Aggiungi pure svizzeri, olandesi, belgi, danesi, norvegesi, svedesi, finlandesi, polacchi



> gli italiani sono abbastanza pigri, specialmente noi maschi, ma sicuramente siamo messi meglio rispetto al francese o all'inglese medio.
> 
> e ti parlo di situazioni non costruite su misura per un popolo pouttosto che per un altro.


Appunto: neanche devi fare riferimento alla tua cerchia di conoscenze. Se vai in giro e parli con l'italiano medio, la differenza col francese medio non si vede. E se si vede, non è a favore dell'italiano.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> può essere.. è una ipotesi, può essere tutto in realtà, e la traduzione coerente è "siccome non ci capisco una sega, meglio pararsi il culo"
> che è un appproccio, rispettabilissimo, ma che parte dal presupposto che "non ci capisco una sega"
> 
> in questi giorni mi sto fra mille cose occupando delle operazioni connesse alla riapertura di una struttura museale
> ...


Moltissimi provvedimenti nascono solo dal bisogno di pararsi il culo.
Diciamo che il desiderio di trovare colpevoli per qualsiasi evento è un po’ troppo diffuso.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Questo 3d aveva una domanda precisa, poi ne è saltato fuori il solito minestrone.
> "Non è mio compito" dove l'hai letto?
> Che non posso vedere il futuro è un dato di fatto.
> Alla domanda se siamo pronti per la prossima volta ho risposto.
> ...


Ormai il messaggio è in mezzo a molti altri, non riesco a ritrovarlo dovrei leggermi ogni commento pubblicato.
Quasi ogni topic dopo le prime pagine va in OT. Ammetto di non averci fatto particolare caso, il tutto è partito dal topic di @Lanyanjing che parlava di tutt'altro. Una parte è ancora in quel topic.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ormai il messaggio è in mezzo a molti altri, non riesco a ritrovarlo dovrei leggermi ogni commento pubblicato.
> Quasi ogni topic dopo le prime pagine va in OT. Ammetto di non averci fatto particolare caso, il tutto è partito dal topic di @Lanyanjing che parlava di tutt'altro. Una parte è ancora in quel topic.


Io avevo risposto che non è mio compito.
Ma ho anche evitato critiche a provvedimenti che hanno cercato di trovare una soluzione alle richieste della popolazione che richiede un po’ tutto.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Aggiungi pure svizzeri, olandesi, belgi, danesi, norvegesi, svedesi, finlandesi, polacchi
> 
> 
> 
> Appunto: neanche devi fare riferimento alla tua cerchia di conoscenze. Se vai in giro e parli con l'italiano medio, la differenza col francese medio non si vede. E se si vede, non è a favore dell'italiano.


non puoi mettere nel mazzo gli svizzeri che per tradizione non hanno una lingua propria.  o meglio, il romancio è una lingua in comune con noi.

al limite puoi mettere che lo svizzero di lingua italiana è meglio allenato al confronto con altri idiomi.   quindi è un caso particolare.

lo scandinavo o il finnico hanno facilità di lingua solo con l'inglese o il tedesco per i danesi, sia perchè la loro lingua madre, specialmente il finnico,  hanno sonorità e regole non sempre comprensibili se non t'impegni al massimo.

esempio di finnico






con le lingue neolatine come la nostra anche lo scandinavo soffre, mediamente.   poi certo, ci sono le felici eccezioni, mica che no.

non so con quanti francesi nella vita tu ti si interfacciato, perchè abbi fede che noialtri non siamo messi peggio di loro.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa che non può avvenire perchè il sapiens sapiens è un animale abitudinario e pensare che d'ora in avanti si andrà a giro con la mascherina *anche a pandemia finita* è illusorio, perchè non c'è alcun vantaggio reale nel farlo.


Tornando improvvisamente IT, il punto è che quello che sostieni qui, ed è già da un bel po' che si va avanti, io non l'ho mai scritto. Per forza dai l'impressione di non leggere o comprendere!

Io sostenevo due cose.

1. Non sappiamo se l'azione virale andrà semplicemente degradando (come sosteneva Isaac Ben Israel, quello dei 70 giorni), o la dinamica delle società odierna determinerà un continuo rimbalzo dell'epidemia, magari in forme più lievi, ad andamento periodico. Costringendoci quindi un protocollo di prudenza pressochè continuo, con la costante minaccia di nuovi stop mondiali, e quindi alla mascherina (e a tutto il resto).

2. Questo è un precedente, ed era atteso (anche qui hai deviato l'attenzione sui latori del messaggio invece che sul contenuto, cattivello). E' l'inizio di una nuova "Era Epidemica Occidentale", se vogliamo dargli un nome buffo. Questo evento era considerato matematicamente probabile da molto tempo. Finora eravamo stati "fortunati" insomma. Il che mi suggerisce che da oggi in poi tutti i protocolli di sicurezza saranno intensificati (vedi esempio 11/9), perchè non possiamo più far finta di non sapere che potrà accadere nuovamente. Questo non significa che saremo di sicuro costretti alla mascherina. Ma è un altro tassello che si aggiunge ai problemi ambientali. E saremmo ebeti a pensare che ci voglia ancora molto perchè succeda qualcosa di ghiotto anche sul quel versante.

E smettila di scrivere "_sapiens sapiens_". E' una cosa stupida per riempirsi la bocca, visto che scientificamente il termine non ha alcun senso: era stato introdotto tempo fa per marcare un'ipotetica diversificazione tra una varietà fossile di Sapiens arcaico (Homo sapiens idaltu) e il Sapens dell'"Out of Africa" di circa 100.000 anni fa. Ipotesi poi resa inconsistente dall'acquisizione di un notevole numero di nozioni che hanno davvero cambiato il quadro (la comprensione dell'evoluzione umana ha fatto salti da gigante negli ultimi 10-15 anni, se ti interessasse davvero sarebbe appassionante). Il termine è quindi stato abbandonato. Lo so che è anche diventata un'abitudine colloquiale (lo dice persino Wikipedia) per alludere all'uomo della strada contemporaneo, ma lo trovo un po' da bifolchi. Tipo "Mistero" su Italia1.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che se fossimo in tribunale il giudice ti avrebbe ripreso dopo 10 secondi perchè invece di rispondere al PM ti metti a parlare dei problemi del mondo.


A me questa sembra la tua specialità, veramente. La cosa che più mi sta sul cazzo nel confrontarmi con chi ha una formazione legale, è che la dialettica diventa sistematicamente contesa (e quindi, umanamente sleale). Cosa che in tribunale ha perfettamente senso. Fuori invece ti rende borioso e farlocco. Su un forum, nemmeno quello. I giochi di potere da forum si ascrivono al webetismo, considerata l'esistenza di uno strumento noto come "Blocca utente", che trovo trionfale per definizione.

Inoltre, ci sembri ma anche un po' ci fai. La tua risposta ad un post in cui spiego che seleziono i contenuti in base al mio interesse, è ancora che non gradisco affatto tutti i contributi. Complimenti per la profondità della tua analisi.

Se io sto cercando informazioni per misurare la sfericità della Terra, e tu mi rispondi che "La terra è piatta, ragazzo mio!", è ovvio che stai rompendo il cazzo inutilmente e gratuitamente al mio thread. E se ti limiti lì, bene: è Internet, baby. Se mi porti a camminatrici il thread, che è ciò su cui io sto investendo parte del mio tempo perchè mi interessa effettivamente misurarmi sulle informazioni di cui dispongo, allora ti prendi un gentile invito a tornare a confrontarti col modello sociale e culturale dei protagonisti della Bundesliga (o come diavolo si scrive).

Mi leggi da anni, conosci la storia, e non ti sei reso conto che le mie fragilità sono il mio più grande punto di forza.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che - come cautamente ci suggeriscono - sia iniziata la curva discendente, che sarà lunga ma - se non ci sono sorprese - condurrà alla fine dell'emergenza estrema ed immediata, almeno da un punto di vista sanitario; sarà dunque il tempo (ci auguriamo a breve) delle considerazioni più ovvie: quali sono stati gli errori, chi li ha commessi, quanti si potevano evitare, quanti sono sistemici in un evento di questa portata; e ancora chi ha procurato danno in malafede, chi ha intaccato il corretto funzionamento di un sistema che avrebbe potuto e dovuto tutelarci maggiormente, chi ha travisato il proprio ruolo di potere per tornaconto personale.
> 
> Il punto è che sapevamo. Come tutti ricorderete, la possibilità che si verificasse un casino del genere era nota al pubblico e alla politica da almeno 15-20 anni. E non per bocca di ricercatori autistici blindati nel loro laboratorio a prova di bomba e incapaci di rivolgere parola al prossimo. Ce ne hanno parlato diversi VIP di portata planetaria, personaggi tra i più influenti in circolazione.
> 
> ...


No, perché ci sono tanti irresponsabili e tanta gente che non capisce manco un disegnino. Gente talmente stupida che pensa ai malocchi quando qualcuno gli mette davanti un informazione che si reputa importante. Che se dico a una Nocciola che l immunità non è dimostrata questa capisce tutta un’altra cosa ? Ed è inquietante quello che ha capito, in quanto io non ne avevo minimamente pensato, ma sarà il riflesso del suo pensiero verso altri ?
Che mi crede o no non me ne frega un emerito cazzo. Chi ha un po’ di testa e pazienza può andare a leggere e vedere quello che ho detto.
Ormai tolgo i guanti e lo dico apertamente: come mi è sembrata irresponsabile e minimalista del problema coronavirus le ho dato l’informazione che avevo letto anche io qualche giorno fa e che reputavo importante. Soprattutto per chi si comportava da irresponsabile prima e che dopo essere stato contagiato si sentiva libero di fare vita mondana, tanto era immune.
Pensavo che una persona contagiata volesse sapere se corre o non corre più un rischio . Invece no: giù insulti ecc
Gente che invece di dire grazie, caspita, non lo sapevo , starò attenta ... si mette a insultare.
Gente che dice di rispettare il decreto solo perché le multe sono onerose ... altrimenti farebbe come le pare.
No, non siamo pronti.
P.S. Il personale sanitario non si diverte a “salire sul carro “per avere consensi. Che brutta espressione usata in queste circostanze.
Il personale sanitario non si diverte a “ salire sul carro”. Per niente. Tutti avrebbero preferito lavorare comodamente da casa.
E magari non 48 ore di seguito perché qualche testa di cazzo non ha saputo rinunciare alla vita mondana quando era già evidente che la situazione sfuggiva di mano.
Non bisogna neanche essere un esperto e neanche un genio, ma solo aver visto quello che succedeva in Cina ( che peraltro tiene in pugno l’economia mondiale) per capire che i cinesi non si divertivano a fare quello che facevano. E che facevano sul serio.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, perché ci sono tanti irresponsabili e tanta gente che non capisce manco un disegnino. Gente talmente stupida che pensa ai malocchi quando qualcuno gli mette davanti un informazione che si reputa importante. Che se dico a una Nocciola che l immunità non è dimostrata questa capisce tutta un’altra cosa ? Ed è inquietante quello che ha capito, in quanto io non ne avevo minimamente pensato, ma sarà il riflesso del suo pensiero verso altri ?
> Che mi crede o no non me ne frega un emerito cazzo. Chi ha un po’ di testa e pazienza può andare a leggere e vedere quello che ho detto.
> Ormai tolgo i guanti e lo dico apertamente: come mi è sembrata irresponsabile e minimalista del problema coronavirus le ho dato l’informazione che avevo letto anche io qualche giorno fa e che reputavo importante. Soprattutto per chi si comportava da irresponsabile prima e che dopo essere stato contagiato si sentiva libero di fare vita mondana, tanto era immune.
> Pensavo che una persona contagiata volesse sapere se corre o non corre più un rischio . Invece no: giù insulti ecc
> ...


La presunzione che ti ha fatto credere di essere quella che ha capito, mentre gli altri no, un mese fa continua a restare inattaccabile.
Ho idea che sarai delusa se, come sembra che stia andando, non ci sarà una risalita dei casi e godrai se vedrai risalire il numero dei morti.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La presunzione che ti ha fatto credere di essere quella che ha capito, mentre gli altri no, un mese fa continua a restare inattaccabile.
> Ho idea che sarai delusa se, come sembra che stia andando, non ci sarà una risalita dei casi e godrai se vedrai risalire il numero dei morti.


Ma sai che sei una mente perversa ???
Ma chi te lo dice che godo se aumentano i contagi ?????
Ho famigliari medici ed ho amici medici . Due di loro in Italia sono morti . Io sono la prima ad essere felice che tutto questo finisca . 
Hai idea come è svestirsi fino alle mutande fuori dalla casa ? Per non entrare con i vestiti indossati negli ospedali?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma sai che sei una mente perversa ???
> Ma chi te lo dice che godo se aumentano i contagi ?????
> Ho famigliari medici ed ho amici medici . Due di loro in Italia sono morti . Io sono la prima ad essere felice che tutto questo finisca .
> Hai idea come è svestirsi fino alle mutande fuori dalla casa ? Per non entrare con i vestiti indossati negli ospedali?


Io perversa? 
Allora se sei felice, dimostralo.
Io non ho provato. Tu ti togli le mutande fuori di casa?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, perché ci sono tanti irresponsabili e tanta gente che non capisce manco un disegnino. Gente talmente stupida che pensa ai malocchi quando qualcuno gli mette davanti un informazione che si reputa importante. Che se dico a una Nocciola che l immunità non è dimostrata questa capisce tutta un’altra cosa ? Ed è inquietante quello che ha capito, in quanto io non ne avevo minimamente pensato, ma sarà il riflesso del suo pensiero verso altri ?
> Che mi crede o no non me ne frega un emerito cazzo. Chi ha un po’ di testa e pazienza può andare a leggere e vedere quello che ho detto.
> Ormai tolgo i guanti e lo dico apertamente: come mi è sembrata irresponsabile e minimalista del problema coronavirus le ho dato l’informazione che avevo letto anche io qualche giorno fa e che reputavo importante. Soprattutto per chi si comportava da irresponsabile prima e che dopo essere stato contagiato si sentiva libero di fare vita mondana, tanto era immune.
> Pensavo che una persona contagiata volesse sapere se corre o non corre più un rischio . Invece no: giù insulti ecc
> ...


Prima cosa sono contenta di rileggerti, sei sparita per 3 settimane ed ero preoccupata
Ora capisco che invece l’assenza ti è servita per partorire un post così lungo
Contenta che hai tolto i guanti, in realtà hai tolto la maschera. Almeno così posso iniziare a pensare che non vivi nel fantabosco
Per quel che riguarda i grazie : ho ringraziato medici e infermieri che mi hanno Assistito in ospedale tranquillizzandomi e dandomi tutte le informazioni che ho seguito alla lettera, ringrazio la mia famiglia che mi ha assistito durante la quarantena e tutti gli amici per i tanti messaggi
La definizione di irresponsabile mi scivola proprio perché non ho mai fatto nulla che mettesse a rischio nessuno e continuo a farlo.
Mi spiace che le tue paure le hai riversate su di me usando me come capro espiatorio. Probabilmente avevi bisogno di qualcuno su cui sfogare le tue frustrazioni e paure. Spero sia servito 
Buona serata


----------



## Lostris (26 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, perché ci sono tanti irresponsabili e tanta gente che non capisce manco un disegnino. Gente talmente stupida che pensa ai malocchi quando qualcuno gli mette davanti un informazione che si reputa importante. Che se dico a una Nocciola che l immunità non è dimostrata questa capisce tutta un’altra cosa ? Ed è inquietante quello che ha capito, in quanto io non ne avevo minimamente pensato, ma sarà il riflesso del suo pensiero verso altri ?
> Che mi crede o no non me ne frega un emerito cazzo. Chi ha un po’ di testa e pazienza può andare a leggere e vedere quello che ho detto.
> Ormai tolgo i guanti e lo dico apertamente: come mi è sembrata irresponsabile e minimalista del problema coronavirus le ho dato l’informazione che avevo letto anche io qualche giorno fa e che reputavo importante. Soprattutto per chi si comportava da irresponsabile prima e che dopo essere stato contagiato si sentiva libero di fare vita mondana, tanto era immune.
> Pensavo che una persona contagiata volesse sapere se corre o non corre più un rischio . Invece no: giù insulti ecc
> ...


Lara ma.. stai bene? È successo qualcosa?
Seriamente.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tornando improvvisamente IT, il punto è che quello che sostieni qui, ed è già da un bel po' che si va avanti, io non l'ho mai scritto. Per forza dai l'impressione di non leggere o comprendere!
> 
> Io sostenevo due cose.
> 
> ...


Però non credo che, passata la fase acuta di pericolo si manterranno certe modalità di distanziamento personale, come si ipotizza in questo articolo.
Forse potrà avvenire in altre culture o in parte della popolazione.
“(...)Il timore del contagio batterico e virologico è ad oggi chiaramente giustificato e comprensibile: tutti sperimentiamo ansia per la nostra salute e pensieri relativi alle catastrofiche conseguenze di entrare in contatto con il virus. L’emozione di ansia normale e flessibile si differenzia però dal terrore patologico, rigido ed incontrollato, che si sperimenta ad ogni possibilità di contagio. Pensieri ossessivi e comportamenti compulsivi, quali ad esempio rituali di pulizia, possono infatti sfociare in una vera e propria forma di ansia patologica”









						Coronavirus: la paura del contagio e la rupofobia - Psicologia
					

L’avvento del Coronavirus ha slatentizzato numerose patologie psicologiche: un disturbo che tale virus ha accentuato è rupofobia, la fobia dello sporco.




					www.stateofmind.it


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tornando improvvisamente IT, il punto è che quello che sostieni qui, ed è già da un bel po' che si va avanti, io non l'ho mai scritto. Per forza dai l'impressione di non leggere o comprendere!
> 
> Io sostenevo due cose.
> 
> ...





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tornando improvvisamente IT, il punto è che quello che sostieni qui, ed è già da un bel po' che si va avanti, io non l'ho mai scritto. Per forza dai l'impressione di non leggere o comprendere!
> 
> Io sostenevo due cose.
> 
> ...


quell'uomo, non divagare.

sto virus non c'entra na sega con l'era epidemica occidentale.   è una roba che viene dalla Cina.  che poi sia na roba di pipistrelli e pangolini piuttosto che na roba di laboratorio, non la posso sapere io come non la sai tu.

ma resta na roba cinese che è arrivata qui perchè tra Malpensa ed Orio al Serio di voli diretti per Wuhan ce ne stavano 3-4 la settimana.

sempre che non abbia ragione il professor Galli che sostiene che è una roba che viene dalla Baviera, il che spiegherebbe molte cose dell'atteggiamento tedesco verso la pandemia.

quindi lascia perdere le ere epidemiche e considera che le mascherine voleranno via appena ci saranno le condizioni, perchè ri-respirare l'anidride carbonica che emettiamo con l'espirazione bene bene non ci fa.


tutto ciò premesso, che ci vuoi fare, ho sto difetto di aver portato una toga, quindi rassegnati.   peraltro sono molto colloquiale e tranquillo nell'esporre il mio pensiero.

se volessi tirarti scemo, te accorgeresti.   perchè a far saltare i nervi al prossimo me la cavo bene.

a me interessa che sia chiaro che non c'è mai stata nè mai poteva esserci una possibilità di cambiamento radicale nei nostri comportamenti e non per sottovaluzione del morbo, ma per conoscenza della bestia umana, che tu per tua stessa ammissione di asocialità, non pratichi benissimo.

e su sta cosa, puoi crederci come no, dai una forte sensazione di rosicamento.  puoi anche fottertene, ma questo è il messaggio che si legge tra le tue righe.

facci na riflessione.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, perché ci sono tanti irresponsabili e tanta gente che non capisce manco un disegnino. Gente talmente stupida che pensa ai malocchi quando qualcuno gli mette davanti un informazione che si reputa importante. Che se dico a una Nocciola che l immunità non è dimostrata questa capisce tutta un’altra cosa ? Ed è inquietante quello che ha capito, in quanto io non ne avevo minimamente pensato, ma sarà il riflesso del suo pensiero verso altri ?
> Che mi crede o no non me ne frega un emerito cazzo. Chi ha un po’ di testa e pazienza può andare a leggere e vedere quello che ho detto.
> Ormai tolgo i guanti e lo dico apertamente: come mi è sembrata irresponsabile e minimalista del problema coronavirus le ho dato l’informazione che avevo letto anche io qualche giorno fa e che reputavo importante. Soprattutto per chi si comportava da irresponsabile prima e che dopo essere stato contagiato si sentiva libero di fare vita mondana, tanto era immune.
> Pensavo che una persona contagiata volesse sapere se corre o non corre più un rischio . Invece no: giù insulti ecc
> ...


Lara, il personale sanitario non è da noi incazzato con i pazienti, ma con i dirigenti ospedalieri, con chi doveva prevedere protocolli e rendere edotto tutto il personale che ha accesso in ospedale, con chi doveva fornire DPI idonei e non merde di mascherine chirurgiche, con chi ha obbligato i medici a lavorare anche quando era chiaro che erano stati contagiati.
Io già due mesi fa lo sostenevo, avevo testimonianze scandalose. 
Noi abbiamo avuto due morti tra i medici di base perché hanno continuato a visitare in assenza di DPI quando i loro colleghi si rifiutavano o chiudevano l'ambulatorio.
Noi non abbiamo avuto alcun tipo di assistenza sanitaria per due mesi.
Mia moglie non ha fatto la visita post operatoria, sospesa.
La moglie del mio collega è malata di tumore e suo marito pur in presenza di sintomi non è stato neppure sottoposto a tampone, ma gli han dato 5 gg a casa.
Sono morti due zii di mia moglie nelle RSA, NON PER COVID ma per mancata assistenza, un mio conoscente di 70 anni circa per lo stesso motivo in una RSA. Il mio vecchio capo è defunto per mancanza della sala di rianimazione e le sue ceneri sono andate perdute per giorni, nessuno sapeva dove erano finite, nessuno ha la certezza che siano le sue.
Noi tutti in ufficio abbiamo continuato a lavorare, da soli, alternandoci, per tutto il tempo, senza mascherine che nel periodo in cui il virus era forte e attorno a me si ammalavano le persone non se ne trovava una. Tutta la nostra filiera non ha mai smesso. Tutti avevamo già avuto prima del lockdown raffreddore, tosse, mal di gola, diarrea, io dispnea, in alcuni casi anche febbre. E come noi tanti nel mio condominio andavano avanti a lavorare. 
Pure quello che è immunodepresso e ci stava per restare secco perché sbagliavano le cure. Qualcuno deve pur lavorare perché la gente abbia acqua in casa. 
È morto  un cuoco amico di mia madre, la gente restava a casa, non veniva visitata e finiva in ospedale solo quando non respirava più, se si liberava un posto, se no crepava in corsia.
Ma ci sono buone notizie: tutti i vecchietti e i deboli che conosco e che sono stati a casa sono vivi. 
Mia moglie aspetta da marzo la cassa integrazione.
Ha ripreso a lavorare, tutti ormai lavorano da un mese. La vita sociale è tornata alla normalità o quasi e malgrado questo i dati sono buoni, i numeri dei contagi sono in calo ma soprattutto sono meno gravi.
Per il momento il peggio è passato ed è una buona notizia.
La cattiva notizia è che tutti sono incazzati e la politica ci marcia. Oggi su alcuni giornali e sui social è stato diffusa una testimonianza di un medico anestesista che scagliava tuoni e fulmini contro la movida.
E tutti a dare ragione.
Peccato che il tipo in questione sia un Consigliere di Fratelli d'Italia.
Smettiamo di dar retta a chi ha interesse in questo momento a insabbiare colpe gravi e non sembra aver compreso la lezione.
Se ci sono degli stronzi, non sono quelli che per due mesi hanno rinunciato al reddito, a vivere, a studiare decentemente, ma quelli che ora strumentalizzano la situazione per ridurre le proprie responsabilità.
Io sono incazzato nero perché stanno dando la colpa a capri espiatori, ma io so perché sono morte le persone che conosco. È stato vergognoso. E non voglio dimenticarlo.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lara ma.. stai bene? È successo qualcosa?
> Seriamente.


Diciamo due amici morti, medici . E tante teste di cazzo in giro.


danny ha detto:


> Lara, il personale sanitario non è da noi incazzato con i pazienti, ma con i dirigenti ospedalieri, con chi doveva prevedere protocolli e rendere edotto tutto il personale che ha accesso in ospedale, con chi doveva fornire DPI idonei e non merde di mascherine chirurgiche, con chi ha obbligato i medici a lavorare anche quando era chiaro che erano stati contagiati.
> Io già due mesi fa lo sostenevo, avevo testimonianze scandalose.
> Noi abbiamo avuto due morti tra i medici di base perché hanno continuato a visitare in assenza di DPI quando i loro colleghi si rifiutavano o chiudevano l'ambulatorio.
> Noi non abbiamo avuto alcun tipo di assistenza sanitaria per due mesi.
> ...


La situazione politica in Italia è unica: se non fosse tragico per voi , per un estraneo è comico. Invece di unirsi le forze per andare avanti, c’è chi ha scambiato la pandemia per una campagna elettorale. 
Non so chi sia il medico che ha criticato la selvaggia apertura, ma è un pensiero comune: tutti i medici si sono appellati al senso civico della popolazione, perché non è difficile a capire che quando un segnale così forte e chiaro, cioè :”state in casa”, arriva dai medici è perché sono al limite delle forze. Lasciando da parte la politica, ma parlando fra semplici cittadini responsabili:“ io rischio la mia vita e dei famigliari per curarti, ma tu fammi il favore di rinunciare all’aperitivo e vita sociale per qualche settimana “. Era difficile da capire ? No e nonostante questo tutte le denunce che sono state fatte in Italia per il non rispetto del decreto è significato che il senso civico non c’è e che prevale l’interesse proprio rispetto all’interesse della comunità. 
E la stessa cosa succede anche in politica.
Comunque coerenza 0; Fratelli d’Italia chiede alla gente di uscire in piazza e poi uno di loro critica la movida.
L’appello di stare qualche settimana in casa ed il rispetto di questa richiesta è poca roba rispetto al sacrificio del personale sanitario che ha curato indistintamente tutti: quelli con o senza senso civico.
E per la politica... ripeto: siete  messi male. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io perversa?
> Allora se sei felice, dimostralo.
> Io non ho provato. Tu ti togli le mutande fuori di casa?


Si, sono felice e pensavo appunto di fare un salto sui Navigli.
Ovviamente scherzo, niente Navigli ( che peraltro non mi è mai piaciuto) perché le frontiere sono chiuse e anche perché veramente preferisco un posto senza topi in giro. Topi nel senso di topi . Non travisare anche questa volta.
E per le mutande ancora una volta mi metti in bocca parole che non ho detto: io dico burro e tu capisci culo.
Svestirsi FINO alle mutande fuori casa dopo una visita ad un paziente Covid.
Non ho detto che ci si sveste del tutto.
E a marzo faceva ancora freddo.
Sai... ripeto: è pesante parlare con chi travisa tutto.
Saluti


----------



## Vera (27 Maggio 2020)

"Sapiens sapiens" solo Alberto Angela può dirlo.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Diciamo due amici morti, medici . E tante teste di cazzo in giro.
> 
> La situazione politica in Italia è unica: se non fosse tragico per voi , per un estraneo è comico. Invece di unirsi le forze per andare avanti, c’è chi ha scambiato la pandemia per una campagna elettorale.
> Non so chi sia il medico che ha criticato la selvaggia apertura, ma è un pensiero comune: tutti i medici si sono appellati al senso civico della popolazione, perché non è difficile a capire che quando un segnale così forte e chiaro, cioè :”state in casa”, arriva dai medici è perché sono al limite delle forze. Lasciando da parte la politica, ma parlando fra semplici cittadini responsabili:“ io rischio la mia vita e dei famigliari per curarti, ma tu fammi il favore di rinunciare all’aperitivo e vita sociale per qualche settimana “. Era difficile da capire ? No e nonostante questo tutte le denunce che sono state fatte in Italia per il non rispetto del decreto è significato che il senso civico non c’è e che prevale l’interesse proprio rispetto all’interesse della comunità.
> ...


I medici di certi post e video sui social si sono appellati al senso civico della popolazione, quelli che hanno lavorato in genere hanno fatto richiesta di adeguati strumenti di protezione e di supporto, restando per lungo tempo inascoltati.
In Lombardia per due mesi non si è visto in giro nessuno, tranne, appunto, quelli che lavoravano.
Il rispetto delle norme da parte della popolazione è stato alto. Qualcuno poi mi deve spiegare come mai le polemiche sulla movida sono riuscite a produrre uno spot della Regione Veneto con tanto di attori del tutto irrispettosi delle norme contenute nel decreto e due set in soli due giorni, quando per il solo montaggio di un video di un matrimonio ci vuole un mese, ma va beh.
Il medico in questione è consigliere in carica, ma nel presentarsi sui social omette questo particolare, secondo me importante. 
A parlare è l'uomo o il politico? 
Va da sé che comunque politica, ricerca e sanità hanno ai vertici legami molto stretti, quindi un po' di tara bisognerebbe sempre farla.


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> I medici di certi post e video sui social si sono appellati al senso civico della popolazione, quelli che hanno lavorato in genere hanno fatto richiesta di adeguati strumenti di protezione e di supporto, restando per lungo tempo inascoltati.
> In Lombardia per due mesi non si è visto in giro nessuno, tranne, appunto, quelli che lavoravano.
> Il rispetto delle norme da parte della popolazione è stato alto. Qualcuno poi mi deve spiegare come mai le polemiche sulla movida sono riuscite a produrre uno spot della Regione Veneto con tanto di attori del tutto irrispettosi delle norme contenute nel decreto e due set in soli due giorni, quando per il solo montaggio di un video di un matrimonio ci vuole un mese, ma va beh.
> Il medico in questione è consigliere in carica, ma nel presentarsi sui social omette questo particolare, secondo me importante.
> ...


Condivido tutto, e aggiungo che è la solita guerra tra poveri. 
Ho sentito personalmente, in lockdown, un cafone sfrecciare in macchina suonare e urlare contro un povero vecchio "dove cazzo vai?". 
Questo è il livello di guerra civile che si è instaurato, come se la responsabilità fosse di un vecchio in solitaria. 
Hanno fatto leva sull'emotività per distrarci dalle responsabilità politiche. 
I famosi tagli lineari che non eliminano sprechi ma servizi, cazzo siamo passati dall'acronimo usl ad asl senza troppe paranoie. 
Si è passati a trattare le unità sanitarie come aziende. 
E purtroppo lo stesso sta accadendo da tempo con l'istruzione. 
Ricordi che si era parlato di scudo legale? pensavo non fosse passato e invece http://www.quotidianosanita.it/lettere-al-direttore/articolo.php?articolo_id=84882


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2020)

I medici (come ogni facente parte di una categoria) sono esseri umani come gli altri con difetti e pregi degli altri e problemi simili.
Casualmente ho visto una intervista allo psicoanalista Recalcati che diceva che la sua decisione di dedicarsi alla psicoanalisi è nata da un suo problema personale e che solo chi ha avuto bisogno di cura può essere psicoanalista. 
Un po’ fa ridere un po’ è inquietante.
Però vale anche per altre professioni.
Chi sceglie il lunghissimo percorso per diventare medico lo fa perché ha una spinta interiore per farlo.
Può farlo per tradizione famigliare, per un desiderio irrealistico di liberare il mondo dal dolore, o addirittura dalla morte, per controllare il terrore delle malattie o per sentirsi onnipotente o per altruismo ecc.
La scelta della specialità può essere motivata egualmente da varie ragioni o da semplice casualità per la disponibilità di posti o per desiderio di guadagno ecc...
Insomma credo che i medici siano competenti per la loro materia, se lo sono, ma non per le reazioni emotive che dipendono, come per ognuno di noi, dalla loro personalità.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non credo che, passata la fase acuta di pericolo si manterranno certe modalità di distanziamento personale, come si ipotizza in questo articolo.
> Forse potrà avvenire in altre culture o in parte della popolazione.


Io però non capisco bene come si verifichino tutte le incomprensioni che pullulano questo thread. Io non ho mai inteso che Lara si augurasse ulteriori vittime, piuttosto che è amareggiata e parecchio sgomenta per come è successo quello che è successo; d'altra parte mi sembra di capire senza malintesi che Brunetta ha invece stabilito che per quanto la riguarda una ragionevole attenzione è sufficiente.

Intuisco che la percezione della gravità della situazione sia dipesa soprattutto dalla preoccupazione immediata per chi sentiamo vicino, prima che per noi. Qui in paese (un paio di vittime, in là con gli anni) gli anziani sono ancora molto preoccupati: in queste ultime settimane semplicemente non c'era anima viva, pur essendo un borgo tra i colli, con una densità di popolazione pari a quella dell'Isola di Natale. Io mi son preso addirittura qualche rimprovero perchè andando a lavorare avrei potuto portare il contagio. Forse perchè in un posto così piccolo, anche pochi decessi significano perdere qualcuno che conosci da una vita. Molti, a quanto pare, soprattutto in città, non si sentono invece particolarmente a rischio, o contano sulla propria invulnerabilità, oppure semplicemente considerano trascurabile il livello di pericolo.

Le mie personali preoccupazioni sono soprattutto per i miei anziani e per le ripercussioni sociopolitiche, e io credo saranno queste ultime a determinare il prossimo futuro. Sta di fatto che anche io mi tolgo i vestiti ogni giorno prima di entrare in casa. Di certo non voglio rischiare di far finire qualcuno in terapia intensiva per leggerezza, in casa mia e fuori. E naturalmente spererei di non finirci io.

Dopodichè mi sembra evidente che se nemmeno le pestilenze del passato, quando non esisteva una "diversa percezione" perchè i morti erano semplicemente ovunque, hanno intaccato il comportamento delle masse, è per una qualche pulsione (assolutamente animale, altro che sapiens) che spinge ad affrontare anche il pericolo concreto pur di "continuare a esistere". Ammetto che io non lo capisco del tutto, ma sarà che a me non pesa la distanza come non pesa la mascherina. Mi pesa più l'idea di poter esporre al rischio qualcun altro, ad esempio.

Però sono d'accordo con Lara quando sostiene che qui è un susseguirsi di interpretazioni e travisazioni. Il che mi suggerisce che l'argomento sia per tutti, in qualche modo, scottante. E che stiamo diventando tutti un po' somari, se la nostra comprensione di uno scritto è così altalenante!


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Diciamo due amici morti, medici . E tante teste di cazzo in giro.
> 
> La situazione politica in Italia è unica: se non fosse tragico per voi , per un estraneo è comico. Invece di unirsi le forze per andare avanti, c’è chi ha scambiato la pandemia per una campagna elettorale.
> Non so chi sia il medico che ha criticato la selvaggia apertura, ma è un pensiero comune: tutti i medici si sono appellati al senso civico della popolazione, perché non è difficile a capire che quando un segnale così forte e chiaro, cioè :”state in casa”, arriva dai medici è perché sono al limite delle forze. Lasciando da parte la politica, ma parlando fra semplici cittadini responsabili:“ io rischio la mia vita e dei famigliari per curarti, ma tu fammi il favore di rinunciare all’aperitivo e vita sociale per qualche settimana “. Era difficile da capire ? No e nonostante questo tutte le denunce che sono state fatte in Italia per il non rispetto del decreto è significato che il senso civico non c’è e che prevale l’interesse proprio rispetto all’interesse della comunità.
> ...


mi dispiace per i tuoi amici.
Anche a me dispiace per tutto.

Ci vorrà del tempo per masticare.
Per dare agli avvenimenti una posizione che in un qualche modo sembri dignitosa.

https://www.ildolomiti.it/societa/2...-ci-rende-umani-e-va-al-di-la-delle-religioni

questa è secondo me una bella riflessione.

I medici hanno un vissuto ulteriore.
Qui da me (immagino non solo, ma non so) sono state fatte scelte potenti. Da parte dei medici nei confronti dei pazienti.
Compreso l'osare terapie fondamentalmente sperimentali in diretta, in piena emergenza, sommersi fisicamente ed emotivamente da un disorientamento generale.

Ci vorrà tempo.

Personalmente mi auguro non saranno lasciati soli anche in questa fase.
Perchè farlo significherà ferire ulteriormente, nel suo tessuto vivo e pulsante, un sistema sanitario già zoppo di suo.
(e la tendenza che vedo non è certo quella di mettergli almeno una stampella).

Sono contenta che tu stia bene.
Ricordavo che il lunedì successivo all'ultima volta che ti ho letto avresti iniziato a lavorare esposta, ti ho pensata in questo periodo.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2020)

Buone notizie. Il mio amico con cui cantavo è risultato negativo al tampone.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2020)

Seconda buona notizia. È arrivata a mia moglie la CIG di marzo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io però non capisco bene come si verifichino tutte le incomprensioni che pullulano questo thread. Io non ho mai inteso che Lara si augurasse ulteriori vittime, piuttosto che è amareggiata e parecchio sgomenta per come è successo quello che è successo; d'altra parte mi sembra di capire senza malintesi che Brunetta ha invece stabilito che per quanto la riguarda una ragionevole attenzione è sufficiente.
> 
> Intuisco che la percezione della gravità della situazione sia dipesa soprattutto dalla preoccupazione immediata per chi sentiamo vicino, prima che per noi. Qui in paese (un paio di vittime, in là con gli anni) gli anziani sono ancora molto preoccupati: in queste ultime settimane semplicemente non c'era anima viva, pur essendo un borgo tra i colli, con una densità di popolazione pari a quella dell'Isola di Natale. Io mi son preso addirittura qualche rimprovero perchè andando a lavorare avrei potuto portare il contagio. Forse perchè in un posto così piccolo, anche pochi decessi significano perdere qualcuno che conosci da una vita. Molti, a quanto pare, soprattutto in città, non si sentono invece particolarmente a rischio, o contano sulla propria invulnerabilità, oppure semplicemente considerano trascurabile il livello di pericolo.
> 
> ...


Scusa eh, ma ho detto che non sia opportuno usare misure di prudenza?
Ho detto che non credo che entrerà come abitudine nella vita quotidiana il distanziamento personale.
Per quanto mi riguarda, ho idea di essere stata più prudente di tantissimi, ma non per paura personale, solo per non rischiare di mettere sotto pressione gli ospedali e per fare stare tranquilli i miei figli.
In realtà non ho molta paura di morire, ma su questo non pretendo di essere creduta.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io però non capisco bene come si verifichino tutte le incomprensioni che pullulano questo thread. Io non ho mai inteso che Lara si augurasse ulteriori vittime, piuttosto che è amareggiata e parecchio sgomenta per come è successo quello che è successo; d'altra parte mi sembra di capire senza malintesi che Brunetta ha invece stabilito che per quanto la riguarda una ragionevole attenzione è sufficiente.
> 
> Intuisco che la percezione della gravità della situazione sia dipesa soprattutto dalla preoccupazione immediata per chi sentiamo vicino, prima che per noi. Qui in paese (un paio di vittime, in là con gli anni) gli anziani sono ancora molto preoccupati: in queste ultime settimane semplicemente non c'era anima viva, pur essendo un borgo tra i colli, con una densità di popolazione pari a quella dell'Isola di Natale. Io mi son preso addirittura qualche rimprovero perchè andando a lavorare avrei potuto portare il contagio. Forse perchè in un posto così piccolo, anche pochi decessi significano perdere qualcuno che conosci da una vita. Molti, a quanto pare, soprattutto in città, non si sentono invece particolarmente a rischio, o contano sulla propria invulnerabilità, oppure semplicemente considerano trascurabile il livello di pericolo.
> 
> ...


Invece per quanto riguarda Lara a me è sembrata straordinariamente aggressiva relativamente  a questa epidemia nei confronti di chi non affermava di essere terrorizzato, dando gratuitamente degli imbecilli a tutti per questo.
Per carità, non è stata la sola, i social sono stati pieni di persone che schizzavano veleno sui passanti e i media hanno soffiato sul fuoco con le foto di movida, spesso manipolate.
E sì, ha dato degli imbecilli gratuitamente e ha immaginato tutti gli abitanti di Milano sui navigli ad alitarsi in faccia. Forse non ha idea degli abitanti di Milano e hinterland e dello spazio sui navigli.
E sì, ha dato l’idea di desiderare che il virus colpisse gli imbecilli.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi dispiace per i tuoi amici.
> Anche a me dispiace per tutto.
> 
> Ci vorrà del tempo per masticare.
> ...


Ciao !
Ti ringrazio per il pensiero.
Si, sto bene.
Ho lavorato esposta ma non proprio in prima linea. Ma famigliari stretti, medici, erano in prima linea con tutto quello che comporta.
Siamo tutti bene, da noi non è mai stata una chiusura completa, nel senso che volendo e avendo tempo si poteva uscire di casa. Le strade erano comunque deserte anche nelle città. 
Gli ospedali qui non sono mai arrivati al limite. Sono riusciti a contenere. Le scuole e ristoranti sono aperti.
Ma i centri commerciali non sono più come prima. Molto meno gente.
Tu come stai ?
Un abbraccio e buona notte



Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece per quanto riguarda Lara a me è sembrata straordinariamente aggressiva relativamente  a questa epidemia nei confronti di chi non affermava di essere terrorizzato, dando gratuitamente degli imbecilli a tutti per questo.
> Per carità, non è stata la sola, i social sono stati pieni di persone che schizzavano veleno sui passanti e i media hanno soffiato sul fuoco con le foto di movida, spesso manipolate.
> E sì, ha dato degli imbecilli gratuitamente e ha immaginato tutti gli abitanti di Milano sui navigli ad alitarsi in faccia. Forse non ha idea degli abitanti di Milano e hinterland e dello spazio sui navigli.
> E sì, ha dato l’idea di desiderare che il virus colpisse gli imbecilli.


Trovami dove ho usato la parola imbecilli prima che mi avete dato della stronza ecc
Certo dopo , ma solamente dopo essere stata insultata, ho detto che si ... ci sono tante teste di cazzo in giro. E riconfermo. Ci sono.
E poi ...dire che “ ha dato l’idea di desiderare che il virus colpisse “
Stai scherzando?
E ...” aggressiva nei confronti di chi non affermava di essere terrorizzato “
???!!!
Stai dando i numeri ?
Ho obbligato qualcuno di essere terrorizzato ?
Ho solo chiesto senso civico.
Ho capito: dove non c’è non bisogna insistere.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Di certo non voglio rischiare di far finire qualcuno in terapia intensiva per leggerezza, in casa mia e fuori. E naturalmente spererei di non finirci io.


Belle parole : è quello che dovrebbe pensare e fare ognuno di noi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io però non capisco bene come si verifichino tutte le incomprensioni che pullulano questo thread. Io non ho mai inteso che Lara si augurasse ulteriori vittime, piuttosto che è amareggiata e parecchio sgomenta per come è successo quello che è successo; d'altra parte mi sembra di capire senza malintesi che Brunetta ha invece stabilito che per quanto la riguarda una ragionevole attenzione è sufficiente.
> 
> Intuisco che la percezione della gravità della situazione sia dipesa soprattutto dalla preoccupazione immediata per chi sentiamo vicino, prima che per noi. Qui in paese (un paio di vittime, in là con gli anni) gli anziani sono ancora molto preoccupati: in queste ultime settimane semplicemente non c'era anima viva, pur essendo un borgo tra i colli, con una densità di popolazione pari a quella dell'Isola di Natale. Io mi son preso addirittura qualche rimprovero perchè andando a lavorare avrei potuto portare il contagio. Forse perchè in un posto così piccolo, anche pochi decessi significano perdere qualcuno che conosci da una vita. Molti, a quanto pare, soprattutto in città, non si sentono invece particolarmente a rischio, o contano sulla propria invulnerabilità, oppure semplicemente considerano trascurabile il livello di pericolo.
> 
> ...


Però io non ho letto nessuno che si sia sentito invulnerabile o che abbia pensato di poterlo essere 
Credo che sia proprio stato diverso il modo di viverlo 
Chi ha seguito le indicazioni e chi ha preso ulteriori misure 
Le incomprensioni sono nate quando si è cercato di imporre come giusto solo uno dei due modi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Ti ringrazio per il pensiero.
> Si, sto bene.
> Ho lavorato esposta ma non proprio in prima linea. Ma famigliari stretti, medici, erano in prima linea con tutto quello che comporta.
> ...


Quindi ho avuto una impressione sbagliata.
Ne sono lieta.
Ci vedremo per un aperitivo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

Il problema è che il senso civico io l’ho avuto e non ho mai trasgredito eppure mi sembra che un tantino aggressiva e offensiva lo sei stata 
Che ho trovato tutto eccessivo lo confermo, ma che ho rispettato ogni regola anche 
Non è che il pensiero che fosse tutto eccessivo poteva contagiare qualcuno eh


----------



## Lara3 (28 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema è che il senso civico io l’ho avuto e non ho mai trasgredito eppure mi sembra che un tantino aggressiva e offensiva lo sei stata
> Che ho trovato tutto eccessivo lo confermo, ma che ho rispettato ogni regola anche
> Non è che il pensiero che fosse tutto eccessivo poteva contagiare qualcuno eh


L’hai detto tu che hai rispettato il decreto solo perché le multe erano alte. Parlavi di questo senso civico ?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’hai detto tu che hai rispettato il decreto solo perché le multe erano alte. Parlavi di questo senso civico ?


Perché tu se fossi uscita a fare una passeggiata da sola saresti stata pericolosa per te o gli altri?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’hai detto tu che hai rispettato il decreto solo perché le multe erano alte. Parlavi di questo senso civico ?





Lara3 ha detto:


> L’hai detto tu che hai rispettato il decreto solo perché le multe erano alte. Parlavi di questo senso civico ?


Questa cosa l’ho detta quando si è parlato di rivedere amici, in occasione dell’ultimo decreto e si parlava dei congiunti 
Quando non si è potuto più uscire io non mi sono mossa da casa nemmeno per fare la spesa.
Ho trovato eccessive le misure? Si. 
le ho rispettate si
Questo non credo faccia di me un’incoscientd
Ieri ero al ristorante con un’amica. Indossato mascherina? Si. Tenuto la distanza? Si 
Stasera ero a fare una passeggiata. Mangiato un gelato. Indossato mascherina e mangiato il gelato in piedi lontano dalla gente 
Quindi quello che mi fa incazzare è essere considerata un’irresponsabile, e aver messo in dubbio che io abbia parlato con medici in ospedale, ecc ecc


----------



## Lara3 (28 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa cosa l’ho detta quando si è parlato di rivedere amici, in occasione dell’ultimo decreto e si parlava dei congiunti
> Quando non si è potuto più uscire io non mi sono mossa da casa nemmeno per fare la spesa.
> Ho trovato eccessive le misure? Si.
> le ho rispettate si
> ...


Tu sei nata incazzata


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu sei nata incazzata


Ahahah


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma ho detto che non sia opportuno usare misure di prudenza?
> Ho detto che non credo che entrerà come abitudine nella vita quotidiana il distanziamento personale.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, ho idea di essere stata più prudente di tantissimi, ma non per paura personale, solo per non rischiare di mettere sotto pressione gli ospedali e per fare stare tranquilli i miei figli.
> In realtà non ho molta paura di morire, ma su questo non pretendo di essere creduta.


Io invece non ho difficoltà a crederti. E non ho mai percepito che volessi minimizzare, soprattutto sulla salute altrui. A volte ammetto che mi è sembrato avessi una percezione parecchio circoscritta della situazione, ma forse era il tenore degli scambi.

Nemmeno io ho mai descritto alcune misure piuttosto che altre come destinate a diventare parte della nostra socialità. Mi sembra solo che, soprattutto chi è anche solo temporaneamente lontano dal sistema lavoro, o non sta sperimentando la gestione pubblica della cosa, non colga alcune implicazioni (che non ispirano nulla di buono) che già ora stanno ricadendo su intere categorie professionali (o su singoli che anche in questo momento vivono in una sospensione indefinita di protocolli e misure tecniche su cui nessuna istituzione, dopo mesi, ancora si pronuncia). Sono convinto che le implicazioni concrete, quelle che faranno la differenza per la vita singolo individuo, non si siano ancora completamente rivelate, e dipenderanno in massima parte dall'evoluzione della situazione da qui in poi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che - come cautamente ci suggeriscono - sia iniziata la curva discendente, che sarà lunga ma - se non ci sono sorprese - condurrà alla fine dell'emergenza estrema ed immediata, almeno da un punto di vista sanitario; sarà dunque il tempo (ci auguriamo a breve) delle considerazioni più ovvie: quali sono stati gli errori, chi li ha commessi, quanti si potevano evitare, quanti sono sistemici in un evento di questa portata; e ancora chi ha procurato danno in malafede, chi ha intaccato il corretto funzionamento di un sistema che avrebbe potuto e dovuto tutelarci maggiormente, chi ha travisato il proprio ruolo di potere per tornaconto personale.
> 
> Il punto è che sapevamo. Come tutti ricorderete, la possibilità che si verificasse un casino del genere era nota al pubblico e alla politica da almeno 15-20 anni. E non per bocca di ricercatori autistici blindati nel loro laboratorio a prova di bomba e incapaci di rivolgere parola al prossimo. Ce ne hanno parlato diversi VIP di portata planetaria, personaggi tra i più influenti in circolazione.
> 
> ...


Riprendo nuovamente il primo post perché ho fatto alcune riflessioni.
Credo che sia stato inevitabile che qui, come ovunque, si finisse per parlare dell’epidemia.
Come se ne è parlato? Esattamente come si parla dell’argomento centrale del forum.
La situazione è stata indubbiamente traumatica ed stata affrontata come tale, nello stesso modo in cui ognuno di noi ha affrontato il trauma del tradimento.
E il trauma del tradimento lo affronta anche chi tradisce, eccome, anche se è un trauma voluto e di cui si ha parzialmente il controllo, ma che probabilmente non càpita come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Probabilmente la maggior parte delle persone (poi sì ci sono psicopatici e sociopatici, in numero minimo) non inizia una  relazione con la volontà di boicottarla, non si mettono al mondo figli con il progetto di farli soffrire, così come non si costruisce un casa minando le fondamenta. Si matura gradualmente la possibilità di trovare parte di noi fuori dal matrimoni. Poi su questo forse aprirò un altro thread.
L’epidemia ha costituito un trauma universale (addirittura è una pandemia!) e particolare e ognuno ha dovuto affrontarlo come universale e come particolare.
Mi spiego.
Normalmente nel corso della vita càpitano disgrazie piccole (un tamponamento, la rottura della lavatrice e l’allagamento) e grandi (grave incidente, malattie gravi, lutti, licenziamento, tracolli finanziari).
Ogni disgrazia provoca un trauma che affrontiamo soli o condividendolo con poche persone.
Tanti degli utenti del forum hanno condiviso il trauma del tradimento solo nel forum! Eppure, pur nel loro desiderio di riservatezza estrema, hanno cercato condivisione.
La condivisione è necessaria per superare un trauma, è necessario proprio condividere il disorientamento.
Ecco credo che il punto sia il disorientamento.
E qui credo che sia più evidente la somiglianza tra l’esperienza della epidemia-pandemia e il tradimento. È necessario non solo trovare chi ha vissuto lo stesso trauma del tradimento, ma chi l’ha vissuto come noi e perfino trovare chi ha vissuto quel trauma in un ruolo diverso.
Allo stesso modo in cui chi ha vissuto il trauma del tradimento da tradito, cercando i colpevoli dentro e fuori casa e assegnando a ogni attore (nel senso di persona che ha agito, anche solo esistendo, quindi anche figli, amici, suoceri) responsabilità o colpe, così ognuno ha reagito in base al suo schema consolidato o in base ai cambiamenti subentrati a una elaborazione del trauma (quello comune qui è il tradimento e conosciamo come lo hanno elaborato o meno gli utenti storici) assegnando o cercando a chi assegnare i ruoli di cattivi.
Anche la visione del DOPO che chiedevi tu @giorgiocan è simile.
Quanti traditi dicono “ma io rivoglio la mia vita di prima!” , ma anche tanti traditori lo sono diventati perché volevano e continuano magari a volere, in costanza di matrimonio e famiglia, ”la vita di prima!”.
E se ci pensiamo bene si tradisce per vivere la vita di prima o quella che si immaginava o si sognava che fosse la vita di prima degli altri, dei fortunati, di chi ha avuto la giovinezza dorata con relazioni spumeggianti.
Anche ora il DOPO si vuole che ritorni quello di prima identico, perché “a me la mia vita piaceva!” o lo si desidera completamente diverso (simile alla adolescenza e giovinezza dorata che non si è mai vissuta, ma che probabilmente nessuno ha vissuto, senza brufoli, senza apparecchio per i denti, senza disarmonie di crescita, senza il dubbio di essere troppo grassi o troppo magri, senza tette troppo piccole o troppo grosse, senza culo piatto o troppo grosso, senza paura di avere un pisello piccolo o comunque al dunque inadeguato, senza amici che prendevano in giro, senza rifiuti dai nostri amori/oggetti del desideri, senza genitori che ostacolavano mettendo regole o che condizionavano con le loro aspettative di volerci seri, responsabili, studiosi, pronti a sistemarci o anche felici, spensierati proprio come loro (brufolosi e disarmonici e con tanti due di picche) non sono stati. E questo per non parlare delle frustrazioni scolastiche, primo assaggio delle frustrazioni della vita per i nostri e gli altrui limiti.)
Arriva una epidemia ed ecco che veniamo traditi dalla nostra vita che ci siamo costruita, magari non è granché, ma è quella con le nostre routine, le nostre uscite al supermercato che ci scandiscono la settimana, così come la pizza del venerdì o del sabato è il noiosissimo pranzo della domenica con i genitori/suoceri, i weekend con gli amici, l’epidemia  ci rivoluziona il lavoro, la vita dei figli a scuola (che per un bel po’ di ore sono sistemati e così possiamo immaginarli studiosi, disciplinati, con tanti amici, intenti a costruirsi una vita di successo  almeno serena) il tempo libero, gli amanti (che tanto ci aiutano a reggere le altre frustrazioni). Se poi in questa situazione di perdita di tutti i riferimenti si ammala qualcuno a noi vicino o muore lo stress di questo tradimento della vita è ancora più forte.
Ed ecco che ognuno usa gli strumenti che ha e che ha sempre utilizzato nelle altre situazioni traumatiche e che qui noi conosciamo di ognuno. C’è chi ha portato la responsabilità del trauma fuori e lontano da sé e quindi c’è la tradita che dice che il tradimento è colpa di quella troia dell’amante, il marito è un poveretto debolì e meschino, ma senza quella o quelle trioie sarebbe stato quello che era nel suo immaginario e che faceva parte della vita di prima e allora se la prenderà con i runner, con i due anziani che si salutano all’angolo dopo aver comprato il pane, con chi va troppe volte a fare la spesa, ma anche con chi fa troppe scorte e poi, ovviamente, con i più depravati dei depravati quelli che fanno gli aperitivi.
Ugualmente chi ha inserito il tradimento tra i fatti della vita, accetterà le restrizioni e tutte le eventualità come quelle possibili e aspetterà solo di ripristinare la routine.
Chi ha affrontato il proprio trauma razionalizzandolo cercherà spiegazioni attraverso gli scienziati e i tecnici, per avere il controllo dì qualcosa di cui non si poteva e non si può avere il controllo, perché non solo non sapevano granché neanche gli esperti, anzi non ci capivano proprio un cazzo, ma erano obbligati per ruolo a dare risposte e hanno fatto come i genitori che simulano tranquillità e controllo per fare stare buoni i bambini.
Chi si è affidato alle autorità, proprio come si fa da bambini, o le ha costantemente contestate, proprio come si fa da adolescenti, magari chiedendo, proprio allo stesso modo degli adolescenti, libertà e sicurezza.
Chi ha fatto proprie le regole per non sentirsi normato esternamente.
Chi individua i colpevoli di tutto nei soliti colpevoli, a seconda dell’orientamento, i capitalisti, la finanza mondiale, le superpotenze, i Presidenti criminali, le multinazionali e i vari complotti...
Chi ha ostinatamente affermato di non aver cambiato in nessun modo la sua vita da traditore perché è lì che trova la sua identità e sicurezza.
Chi (come me) ne ha passate abbastanza e ha visto anche nascere i fiori dal letame e pensa che “ha da passà a nuttata “ e ha fiducia nel futuro, sempre e comunque.
E chi come te @giorgiocan  vuole avere un po’ di controllo sul futuro, almeno immaginandolo per poterne esserne in parte compartecipe. Poi ti risenti che non ti rispondano o che ognuno rivoglia solo quello che c’era prima (o lo riesca a immaginare solo dentro i suoi schemi usuali) ma ...siamo sempre noi. Mica possiamo costruirci schemi diversi SOLO per una pandemia!
Per fortuna ci sono quelli che ai traumi reagiscono con creatività e, forse non lo sappiamo, ma lo abbiamo fatto tutti dopo il trauma del tradimento. Lo faremo anche dopo l’epidemia, qualcuno sarà particolarmente creativo.

Forse l’altro thread non serve, se sì, citate pure questo è apritelo voi.


----------



## bettypage (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riprendo nuovamente il primo post perché ho fatto alcune riflessioni.
> Credo che sia stato inevitabile che qui, come ovunque, si finisse per parlare dell’epidemia.
> Come se ne è parlato? Esattamente come si parla dell’argomento centrale del forum.
> La situazione è stata indubbiamente traumatica ed stata affrontata come tale, nello stesso modo in cui ognuno di noi ha affrontato il trauma del tradimento.
> ...


Personalmente ho attraversato varie fasi di quelle che descrivi ma la conclusione è che con la salute (come nei rapporti di coppia) c'è quella variabile imponderabile che si chiama culo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Personalmente ho attraversato varie fasi di quelle che descrivi ma la conclusione è che con la salute (come nei rapporti di coppia) c'è quella variabile imponderabile che si chiama culo.


Infatti .
Facciamo fatica ad accettare la casualità preferiamo la causalità... singolare l’assonanza. La causalità ci consente di trovare dei responsabili da condannare.
Però non conviene comunque andare contromano in autostrada.
Leggevo qualcuno che diceva che lo scandalo del vino al metanolo ha paradossalmente rilanciato la produzione del vino di qualità e l’apprezzamento mondiale del vino italiano, il colera a Napoli e altre malattie di origine alimentare, mucca pazza e aviaria le più gravi, hanno stimolato un sempre maggior controllo della filiera alimentare, l’AIDS ha portato ad avere rapporti sessuali più protetti, così questa esperienza lascerà qualche conoscenza in più sulla diffusione delle malattie e sulla opportunità di osservare norme di pulizia più rigorose. Entreranno nella nostra routine.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse l’altro thread non serve, se sì, citate pure questo è apritelo voi.


Bellissimo post. 

La prima considerazione è che questo trauma ha toccato tutti simultaneamente. Sarebbe un balzo avanti per l'umanità poterlo vivere tutti insieme costruttivamente, ma a quanto pare la cosa ovviamente non funziona.

Come hai detto a proposito del tradimento, alcuni il trauma lo rifiutano del tutto, se ne dissociano, non vogliono doverlo processare. Un po' come facciamo noi occidentali quando i morti sono in Africa o in qualche area remota del Sud Est asiatico. Ma stavolta, per la prima volta dopo troppo tempo perchè se ne potesse consegnare memoria tra una generazione e l'altra, un'epidemia globale *investe in pieno l'Occidente*. E lo trova con mezzi insufficienti. Anche questo è probabilmente un trauma, e anche questo andrebbe elaborato.

Non so seguendo la cronaca, in questi giorni, perchè ho la testa sul lavoro. Ma ho letto che in Spagna si è indetto un periodo di lutto nazionale, con tanto di cerimonia ufficiale e la proposta (di questo però non sono sicuro) di celebrare una giornata della memoria. Sapete per caso se si parla di qualcosa di simile nel nostro Paese? Perchè è vero, sono celebrazioni piuttosto patetiche e inutili, ma aiutano a mettere tutti di fronte al fatto che sia successo davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Bellissimo post.
> 
> La prima considerazione è che questo trauma ha toccato tutti simultaneamente. Sarebbe un balzo avanti per l'umanità poterlo vivere tutti insieme costruttivamente, ma a quanto pare la cosa ovviamente non funziona.
> 
> ...


È certo che quando le corna le porta la vicina possono perfino fare ridere e se chi tradisce è la nostra amica solidarizziamo e le teniamo corda.
Epidemie che avvengono altrove (anche per responsabilità occidentale sia per stravolgimento ambientale, sia per mancati investimenti per fornire farmaci pure poco costosi (non condanniamo in quel casi Big Farma) sia per situazioni di estremo affollamento di profughi) è naturale che vengano rimosse. Mica possiamo non dormirci la notte, visto che non abbiamo possibilità di modificare equilibri mondiali.
Ma anche della morte di un tizio del palazzo di fronte non ci ha mai molto interessato, adesso ci interessa perché pensiamo che potremmo essere accomunati dallo stesso destino.
Sì, si parla anche qui di trovare una data in cui commemorare questo evento. Ma già le frecce tricolori hanno sorvolato le città per commemorare e dare speranza.
Pure su quello si sono fatte polemiche, secondo i soliti schemi.


----------



## bettypage (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti .
> Facciamo fatica ad accettare la casualità preferiamo la causalità... singolare l’assonanza. La causalità ci consente di trovare dei responsabili da condannare.
> Però non conviene comunque andare contromano in autostrada.
> Però leggevo qualcuno che diceva che lo scandalo del vino al metanolo ha paradossalmente rilanciato la produzione del vino di qualità e l’apprezzamento mondiale del vino italiano, il colera a Napoli e altre malattie di origine alimentare ha stimolato un sempre maggior controllo della filiera alimentare, l’AIDS ha portato ad avere rapporti sessuali più protetti, così questa esperienza lascerà qualche conoscenza in più sulla diffusione delle malattie e sulla opportunità di osservare norme di pulizia più rigorose. Entreranno nella nostra routine.


Ma certo, però avendo avuto 2 gravidanze a rischio, per motivi diversi, e un aborto spontaneo( secondo le statistiche al 99,9% non avrei manco dovuto rimanere incinta) ho capito che pur avendo avuto sempre un atteggiamento responsabile e irreprensibile non sono stata esente da controlli invasivi ma da esito incerto. Ad un certo punto ho capito che avevo controllo solo sulle mie azioni, non sull'esito della gravidanza e del parto. 

Sulle norme igieniche sfondi una porta aperta. Non sono una maniaca dell'igiene ma ho scoperto di avere abitudini per me scontate che molte mie amiche trovano perdite di tempo. Ritornare ad avere un po' più attenzione non può che farci bene considerando che le persone oggi si muovono a ritmi frenetici.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Bellissimo post.
> 
> La prima considerazione è che questo trauma ha toccato tutti simultaneamente. Sarebbe un balzo avanti per l'umanità poterlo vivere tutti insieme costruttivamente, ma a quanto pare la cosa ovviamente non funziona.
> 
> ...


Ma tu conosci persone che pensano non sia successo?
Perché io non ne conosco
Sul rifiutare il trauma può anche essere che ci siano persone che di sono preoccupate ma senza traumatizzarsi
Qui abbiamo avuto persone che davanti allo stesso fenomeno hanno reagito diversamente, questo non vuol dire però negare Il fatto o negare un trauma se il trauma non c’è stato
Io esco e passeggio e sorrido vedendo la gente di nuovo fuori distanziata e con mascherine ma appunto fuori 
Poi torno a casa e leggo persone del mio paese terrorizzate dal fatto che la gente sia fuori. Sembra che stiamo vivendo situazioni diverse ma non è così, è diverso il modo con cui lo si affronta


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma certo, però avendo avuto 2 gravidanze a rischio, per motivi diversi, e un aborto spontaneo( secondo le statistiche al 99,9% non avrei manco dovuto rimanere incinta) ho capito che pur avendo avuto sempre un atteggiamento responsabile e irreprensibile non sono stata esente da controlli invasivi ma da esito incerto. Ad un certo punto ho capito che avevo controllo solo sulle mie azioni, non sull'esito della gravidanza e del parto.
> 
> Sulle norme igieniche sfondi una porta aperta. Non sono una maniaca dell'igiene ma ho scoperto di avere abitudini per me scontate che molte mie amiche trovano perdite di tempo. Ritornare ad avere un po' più attenzione non può che farci bene considerando che le persone oggi si muovono a ritmi frenetici.


Forse ho già detto che i lavaggi consigliati (non disinfettare il flacone del disinfettante) mi sono resa conto di farli in automatico, acquisiti per educazione famigliare e derivante dal bisogno di prevenire la tbc. 
Ma anche i controlli aeroportuali, accettati con insofferenza dopo l’11 settembre, ormai sono routine e sappiamo tutti che conviene avere scarpe comode da togliere e mettere o rassegnarci a passare del tempo alle prese con le stringhe.
Tutto poi diventa routine. 
Bisogna però accettare che siamo mortali.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu conosci persone che pensano non sia successo?
> Perché io non ne conosco
> Sul rifiutare il trauma può anche essere che ci siano persone che di sono preoccupate ma senza traumatizzarsi
> Qui abbiamo avuto persone che davanti allo stesso fenomeno hanno reagito diversamente, questo non vuol dire però negare Il fatto o negare un trauma se il trauma non c’è stato
> ...


Faccio un esempio. Io sono molto insofferente alla mascherina. Lo sono perché ho, forse, una ipersensibilità nei confronti del capo. Non riesco a portare gli occhiali da sole, se non quando indispensabile (guidando con il sole negli occhi) con uno sforzo di adattamento, odio andare dal parrucchiere (mi innervosisce che mi tocchino i capelli) e lo faccio il minimo indispensabile. Sono consapevole della necessità di proteggere gli altri e la uso quando esco, ma sono anche consapevole che ci sono persone che si sentono minacciate se dovessero vedermi senza mascherina anche a 100m, cioè ben oltre la distanza di sicurezza. Se percepisco uno sguardo di timore, anche in questi casi tiro su la mascherina, anche se penso che sia un timore irrazionale.


----------



## spleen (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse ho già detto che i lavaggi consigliati (non disinfettare il flacone del disinfettante) mi sono resa conto di farli in automatico, acquisiti per educazione famigliare e derivante dal bisogno di prevenire la tbc.
> Ma anche i controlli aeroportuali, accettati con insofferenza dopo l’11 settembre, ormai sono routine e sappiamo tutti che conviene avere scarpe comode da togliere e mettere o rassegnarci a passare del tempo alle prese con le stringhe.
> Tutto poi diventa routine.
> *Bisogna però accettare che siamo mortali.*


Ti risulta che qualcuno a parte Arcistifo abbia l'aspirazione di essere immortale?


----------



## spleen (28 Maggio 2020)

Bisognerebbe anc


Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti .
> *Facciamo fatica ad accettare la casualità preferiamo la causalità... singolare l’assonanza. La causalità ci consente di trovare dei responsabili da condannare.
> Però non conviene comunque andare contromano in autostrada.*
> Leggevo qualcuno che diceva che lo scandalo del vino al metanolo ha paradossalmente rilanciato la produzione del vino di qualità e l’apprezzamento mondiale del vino italiano, il colera a Napoli e altre malattie di origine alimentare, mucca pazza e aviaria le più gravi, hanno stimolato un sempre maggior controllo della filiera alimentare, l’AIDS ha portato ad avere rapporti sessuali più protetti, così questa esperienza lascerà qualche conoscenza in più sulla diffusione delle malattie e sulla opportunità di osservare norme di pulizia più rigorose. Entreranno nella nostra routine.


Però nondimeno c'è chi va contromano in autostrada. E gli stronzi, esistono.
Vogliamo dire che sono una ristretta minoranza? Ti dico che non lo so.
A meno che non si voglia dire che gli stronzi sono solo quelli che insultano il vecchietto senza mascherina. Tralasciando quelli che se ne fottono beatamente delle norme di igiene pubblica (e purtroppo ce ne sono).
Ecco, io trovo abbastanza fuori luogo l'accanirsi come un branco di leonesse verso chi s'incazza e ignorare completamente il fatto che effetivamente ci sia gente con senso civico prossimo alla zero.
Sulla seconda parte del post sono daccordissimo. Sono circa tre mesi che a fasi alterne lo dico e che me lo auspico.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu conosci persone che pensano non sia successo?


Ovviamente non intendo dire che qualcuno crede sia una montatura e non sia mai accaduto nulla. Parlo di chi se ne infischia bellamente - ed è accaduto ed accade un po' in tutta Italia (ma soprattutto lontano dalle aree più colpite) - nella convinzione di non essere personalmente coinvolto. Ti assicuro che di persone che ignorano qualsiasi indicazione di prudenza ce n'è così tanta da fare paura. Persino nel mio paesino la polizia è uscita un paio di volte per disperdere gruppetti di gente che si riuniva per farsi una birra in compagnia senza alcuna precauzione. Ma sono cose che vedi anche sui giornali.

D'altra parte se non ci fa nemmeno effetto se muore il vicino di casa, non potrebbe andare diversamente. Eppure in Italia ad oggi abbiamo circa 33.000 morti. Non che umanamente contino più o meno delle vittime di altra nazionalità, ma sono tanti, tantissimi. E sono morti "nostri", gente che aveva tra noi famiglia, parenti e amici.

Posso capire i ragazzini, che si sono trovati "in vacanza" e gli si dice che non ne possono approfittare! Ma le scene cui assisti se ti muovi quotidianamente, e che vengono riportate dalla cronaca, non possono non fare arrabbiare per la mancanza di rispetto per la vita e per la morte.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti risulta che qualcuno a parte Arcistifo abbia l'aspirazione di di essere immortale?


Veramente la cultura attuale porta a sentirsi dire, dando la notizia della morte di una novantesettenne, come è successo a me a proposito di una ex collega, “eh maledetto virus, poteva vivere ancora, stava bene”.



spleen ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe anc
> 
> Però nondimeno c'è chi va contromano in autostrada. E gli stronzi, esistono.
> Vogliamo dire che sono una ristretta minoranza? Ti dico che non lo so.
> ...


È utile avere travasi di bile per una minoranza (è una minoranza! Le città erano  deserte!) che magari si trova nascostamente in tre?
Credo che serva anche stigmatizzare le vedette/cecchini con lo smartphone per cercare di trovare una dimensione equilibrata.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ovviamente non intendo dire che qualcuno crede sia una montatura e non sia mai accaduto nulla. Parlo di chi se ne infischia bellamente - ed è accaduto ed accade un po' in tutta Italia (ma soprattutto lontano dalle aree più colpite) - nella convinzione di non essere personalmente coinvolto. Ti assicuro che di persone che ignorano qualsiasi indicazione di prudenza ce n'è così tanta da fare paura. Persino nel mio paesino la polizia è uscita un paio di volte per disperdere gruppetti di gente che si riuniva per farsi una birra in compagnia senza alcuna precauzione. Ma sono cose che vedi anche sui giornali.
> 
> D'altra parte se non ci fa nemmeno effetto se muore il vicino di casa, non potrebbe andare diversamente. Eppure in Italia ad oggi abbiamo circa 33.000 morti. Non che umanamente contino più o meno delle vittime di altra nazionalità, ma sono tanti, tantissimi. E sono morti "nostri", gente che aveva tra noi famiglia, parenti e amici.
> 
> Posso capire i ragazzini, che si sono trovati "in vacanza" e gli si dice che non ne possono approfittare! Ma le scene cui assisti se ti muovi quotidianamente, e che vengono riportate dai servizi di cronaca, *non possono non fare arrabbiare per la mancanza di rispetto per la vita e per la morte*.


Penso ai dieci, non di più, ragazzi che hanno ballato a distanza (con la mascherina!) vicino a corso Buenos Aires a Milano un paio di giorni prima della fase ...1 e mezzo.
Sono stati accusati di mancanza di rispetto per i morti.
Continuo a non capacitarmene. Come è stato possibile mettere in rapporto due cose che non sono legate?
Quando è morto mio padre ero giovane ed ero distrutta, in modo del tutto introverso. Provavo emozioni di fastidio per la vita serena dei miei coetanei, ma pure nell’immediatezza del fatto ero in grado di separare i fatti.
Vero è stato che i tanti morti, soprattutto in Lombardia, sono stati una tragedia per molti e non un semplice lutto privato, ma anche un lutto si può superare o scongiurare in modi diversi.
Io in quella esecrazione per un evento minimo, vedo il ricercare di portare fuori da sé responsabilità. Nello specifico anche quelle politiche. E, nota bene, che sono pure convinta che si tratti di responsabilità e non di colpe, proprio perché non ci capiva un cazzo nessuno. Poi ci piace pensare che “io l’ho capito subito!” per tirarsi fuori dallo stallo messicano in cui ognuno punta la pistola verso un altro, ma ha pure un’altra pistola puntata. Però poi gradualmente si può anche cercare di trovare una dimensione più tollerante e tollerabile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente la cultura attuale porta a sentirsi dire, dando la notizia della morte di una novantesettenne, come è successo a me a proposito di una ex collega, “eh maledetto virus, poteva vivere ancora, stava bene”.


Ma è vero.senza il virus si godeva qualche altro anno.mio padre ne ha 86 ...francamente un anno di più è prezioso.che dobbiamo dire "era vecchissimo e prima o poi doveva morire?".se non aveva patologie e una discreta qualità di vita meglio poi


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ovviamente non intendo dire che qualcuno crede sia una montatura e non sia mai accaduto nulla. Parlo di chi se ne infischia bellamente - ed è accaduto ed accade un po' in tutta Italia (ma soprattutto lontano dalle aree più colpite) - nella convinzione di non essere personalmente coinvolto. Ti assicuro che di persone che ignorano qualsiasi indicazione di prudenza ce n'è così tanta da fare paura. Persino nel mio paesino la polizia è uscita un paio di volte per disperdere gruppetti di gente che si riuniva per farsi una birra in compagnia senza alcuna precauzione. Ma sono cose che vedi anche sui giornali.
> 
> D'altra parte se non ci fa nemmeno effetto se muore il vicino di casa, non potrebbe andare diversamente. Eppure in Italia ad oggi abbiamo circa 33.000 morti. Non che umanamente contino più o meno delle vittime di altra nazionalità, ma sono tanti, tantissimi. E sono morti "nostri", gente che aveva tra noi famiglia, parenti e amici.
> 
> Posso capire i ragazzini, che si sono trovati "in vacanza" e gli si dice che non ne possono approfittare! Ma le scene cui assisti se ti muovi quotidianamente, e che vengono riportate dai servizi di cronaca, non possono non fare arrabbiare per la mancanza di rispetto per la vita e per la morte.


Ora ho capito 
Sicuramente c’è chi si è comportato da irresponsabile è fuori da ogni dubbio 
Sulle foto e scene pubblicate sono un pochino più scettica


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso ai dieci, non di più, ragazzi che hanno ballato a distanza (con la mascherina!) vicino a corso Buenos Aires a Milano un paio di giorni prima della fase ...1 e mezzo.
> Sono stati accusati di mancanza di rispetto per i morti.
> Continuo a non capacitarmene. Come è stato possibile mettere in rapporto due cose che non sono legate?
> Quando è morto mio padre ero giovane ed ero distrutta, in modo del tutto introverso. Provavo emozioni di fastidio per la vita serena dei miei coetanei, ma pure nell’immediatezza del fatto ero in grado di separare i fatti.
> ...


Be da noi qualcuno si è detto sconvolto e agghiacciato per aver visto 2 sedicenne baciarsi il 4 Maggio.
quando le ho fatto notare che probabilmente i fidanzati e amanti (Persone adulte) che non si vedevano da più di due mesi Probabilmente non sarebbero stati a distanza e con la mascherina li ha definiti idioti irresponsabili


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma è vero.senza il virus si godeva qualche altro anno.mio padre ne ha 86 ...francamente un anno di più è prezioso.che dobbiamo dire "era vecchissimo e prima o poi doveva morire?".se non aveva patologie e una discreta qualità di vita meglio poi


Stai confermando quello che sostengo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai confermando quello che sostengo.


Infatti ho detto che è così


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2020)

Non confondiamo però dei casi limite - considerati anche i nervi tesi, l'incertezza e naturalmente la paura - su cui si sono canalizzati ignoranza, ebetismo e malcostume (mai andati in lockdown), con i moltissimi episodi reali (con "campioni d'eccellenza" anche qui, vedi positivi che evadevano la quarantena per andare a sciare ed altri eroici imbecilli) riportati quotidianamente dalla cronaca.

Nella mia esperienza quotidiana trovano assolutamente riscontro.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non confondiamo però dei casi limite - considerati anche i nervi tesi, l'incertezza e naturalmente la paura - su cui si sono canalizzati ignoranza, ebetismo e malcostume (mai andati in lockdown), con i moltissimi episodi reali (con "campioni d'eccellenza" anche qui, vedi positivi che evadevano la quarantena per andare a sciare ed altri eroici imbecilli) riportati quotidianamente dalla cronaca.
> 
> Nella mia esperienza quotidiana trovano assolutamente riscontro.


Ma quelli sono da mettere in galera 
Guarda che qui sul forum certi livelli di casi limite ci sono stati eh , non sono eccezioni . Nel gruppo del mio paese la maggioranza passa il tempo alla finestra e se avesse un fucile sparerebbe


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non confondiamo però dei casi limite - considerati anche i nervi tesi, l'incertezza e naturalmente la paura - su cui si sono canalizzati ignoranza, ebetismo e malcostume (mai andati in lockdown), con i moltissimi episodi reali (con "campioni d'eccellenza" anche qui, vedi positivi che evadevano la quarantena per andare a sciare ed altri eroici imbecilli) riportati quotidianamente dalla cronaca.
> 
> Nella mia esperienza quotidiana trovano assolutamente riscontro.


Visto che la curva epidemica è scesa, significa che la stragrande maggioranza ha rispettato le indicazioni. Il resto sono percezioni.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be da noi qualcuno si è detto sconvolto e agghiacciato per aver visto 2 sedicenne baciarsi il 4 Maggio.
> quando le ho fatto notare che probabilmente i fidanzati e amanti (Persone adulte) che non si vedevano da più di due mesi Probabilmente non sarebbero stati a distanza e con la mascherina li ha definiti idioti irresponsabili


Alla politica e ad una parte dell'informazione fa gioco soffiare sul fuoco. E' ovviamente un teatrino, che ad alcuni fa comodo per "vendere qualche copia in più" o forse condizionare una ridicola percentuale di elettorato.

Per contro ti assicuro che in azienda ho già visto fioccare qualche provvedimento per contravvenzioni sorprendentemente ingenue e stupide alle norme di sicurezza. E parliamo di gente che è stata formata sull'argomento da professionisti, e mediamente ha un ottimo titolo di studio: e non si tratta di leggerezze tipo togliersi la mascherina per un minuto per fare la tal cosa, ma di comportamenti basilari prescritti e ripetuti decine di volte. E il bello è che tali geni sapevano benissimo che gli uffici sono videosorvegliati di avere un rilevatore di posizione nel badge che portano addosso. Pare sia solo una questione di numeri: su tot umani, una percentuale N è composta da idioti. E a me il valore di N sembra alto.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto che la curva epidemica è scesa, significa che la stragrande maggioranza ha rispettato le indicazioni. Il resto sono percezioni.


Premesso che è soltanto una mia opinione, credo invece abbia un certo peso l'andamento del contagio. In ogni caso speriamo che qualunque sia la ragione, la cosa sia finita a breve.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Premesso che è soltanto una mia opinione, credo invece abbia un certo peso l'andamento del contagio. In ogni caso speriamo che qualunque sia la ragione, la cosa sia finita a breve.


Se così fosse le trasgressioni sarebbero irrilevanti


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Ti ringrazio per il pensiero.
> Si, sto bene.
> Ho lavorato esposta ma non proprio in prima linea. Ma famigliari stretti, medici, erano in prima linea con tutto quello che comporta.
> ...


Son contenta. 

Qui si stan facendo i conti.
Sul mio territorio l'onda è passata pesantemente a diversi livelli.

E' passata pesantemente per quanto riguarda le morti nelle RSA.
In alcune il tasso di mortalità rispetto agli anni precedenti è spaventoso.
Alcune storie che ho ascoltato lo sono altrettanto.

E' passato pesantemente sul territorio.
E sta ancora passando, nel senso che adesso che l'onda è finita si inizia a vedere cosa ha lasciato dietro di sè.

Malati guariti che però hanno ancora seri problemi di salute, riabilitazioni che non sanno bene come muoversi senza contare la situazione psicologico ed emotiva di chi in prima linea ci è stato (e qui gli ospedali hanno boccheggiato parecchio come han boccheggiato farmacie e medici di base. Alcuni di loro sono ancora a casa con l'ossigeno nonostante siano considerati guariti.)
Mappature fatte col culo anche adesso (col casino di protocollo di sierologico e tampone poi è tutta da ridere).
Per non parlare di quello che hanno affrontato le famiglie che si son tenute in casa i vecchi a morire con ossigeno insufficiente, piuttosto che le famiglie dei disabili che sono allo stremo o quelle degli psichiatrici o di tutte quelle situazioni di disagio di cui non si parla, non fanno notizia.

In questi giorni rilevavo alcune situazioni complesse in questo passaggio.
Artigiani che si lamentano dei loro clienti senza poter però farci nulla se non tenere "ordine" alla bellemeglio visto che sono clienti e gli servono. Operatori di servizi rivolti al pubblico che oltre alla difficoltà di riorganizzazione del servizio (prenotazioni, turnazioni, scaglionamenti) si ritrovano a dover spiegare l'ovvio, ossia che le cose non sono come le si era lasciate prima del lockdown con le diverse reazioni con cui si trovano a doversi confrontare (senza poter ovviamente perder il sorriso, so' clienti).
Giusto ieri chiacchieravo con uno di loro che era sull'incazzato andante per quel che si ritrova a dover gestire, lui l'ha definito un "cin cèn". (qui da me significa un gran casino). La chiacchierata di stamattina è finita con la tipa che si faceva "facepalm" scuotendo la testa.

Si mescola il sollievo di chi può finalmente uscire e non ha sguardo se non al sollievo o al suo posto con il malcontento di chi si ritrova a dover gestire la parte amministrativa e burocratica e strumentale di questa fase dovendo organizzare e investire e tenendo equilibrio fra costi e guadagni.

In una situazione di governo centrale che ha già fatto i fuochi d'artificio prima e adesso non è che stia particolarmente migliorando (a partire dal protocollo riguardante test sierologico e tampone fino a scendere nel "ma se ho il sierologico positivo e quindi devo stare in quarantena fiduciaria in attesa del tampone, sono in ferie, sono in permesso, sono in mutua??"  i medici di base stessi danno opinioni differenti e dalla regione lombardia il carico viene spostato sui medici di base che non hanno un protocollo chiaro e condiviso con quel che ne consegue nel trattamento del paziente sul territorio e nell'organizzazione della sanità di territorio.).

Un gran casino fondamentalmente. 

questa è Brescia ora, per dire

https://brescia.corriere.it/notizie...28-11ea-bcda-1b088225c4d4.shtml?refresh_ce-cp

Si sta riattivando poco per volta una macchina che era già zoppicante.

E il nostro territorio per fortuna è "combattivo".
Quindi dal basso c'è movimento fermo e deciso da parte degli imprenditori, degli artigiani, delle persone occupate nei diversi servizi.
Si sente molto la "personalizzazione" della situazione. Non mi è ancora chiaro se sia un bene oppure no. Si vedrà. 


Non è una passeggiata insomma. 

A parte il lavoro, che è aumentato a dismisura, io sto bene.
E sono anche piuttosto soddisfatta di quanto fatto in questo periodo. E dei piccoli progetti che siamo riusciti ad attivare per smuovere situazioni sul territorio. Spero si continuerà così.
Tutto molto silente. Lontano dalla movida, ma ben centrato sull'ottenere il meglio possibile da una situazione complessissima.

Vediamo come andrà e come si mescoleranno sollievo e malcontento.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se così fosse le trasgressioni sarebbero irrilevanti


Non credo sia così semplice. Le prossime settimane diranno se l'emergenza è finita, i prossimi mesi se possa esserci una nuova ondata. E rimane un fiume di implicazioni su cui non abbiamo le idee chiare.


----------



## perplesso (28 Maggio 2020)

finalmente una buona notizia









						Il virus non ferma il Pd: "Faremo le Feste dell'Unità"
					

Gli assembramenti sono vietati, ma i dem sono pronti a festeggiare: "Più comunità, più semplicità, più prossimità. Così possiamo ricavare risorse per l'autofinanziamento"




					www.ilgiornale.it
				




vediamo chi la capisce


----------



## perplesso (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non credo sia così semplice. Le prossime settimane diranno se l'emergenza è finita, i prossimi mesi se possa esserci una nuova ondata. E rimane un fiume di implicazioni su cui non abbiamo le idee chiare.


in assenza di una terapia definitiva, la seconda ondata da fine ottobre se non è certa è sicuramente probabile.  ma è paradossalemte secondario come pensiero ora.

diciamo che si aspetta metà giugno per capire se questa prima ondata è davvero passata.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non credo sia così semplice. Le prossime settimane diranno se l'emergenza è finita, i prossimi mesi se possa esserci una nuova ondata. E rimane un fiume di implicazioni su cui non abbiamo le idee chiare.


Ma sì. Non ci capiamo ancora molto.
Però non si può dire che un comportamento, che per me ha riguardato un numero minimo di persone, sia stato significativo per la diffusione delle epidemia. Certamente ha contato molto meno rispetto alla richiesta di usare le rsa come ospedali, ma anche lì, evidentemente, non è che volessero causare una strage.
Poi vedremo come si evolverà.
Io penso che sia importante cercare di evitare la tendenza “oroscopo” ovvero a considerare rilevante solo ciò che conferma non solo quello che pensiamo, ma soprattutto quello che abbiamo detto, vedendo la comunicazione come una arena in cui si debba cercare di prevalere.


----------



## Martes (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì. Non ci capiamo ancora molto.
> Però non si può dire che un comportamento, che per me ha riguardato un numero minimo di persone, sia stato significativo per la diffusione delle epidemia. *Certamente ha contato molto meno rispetto alla richiesta di usare le rsa come ospedali, ma anche lì, evidentemente, non è che volessero causare una strage.*
> Poi vedremo come si evolverà.
> Io penso che sia importante cercare di evitare la tendenza “oroscopo” ovvero a considerare rilevante solo ciò che conferma non solo quello che pensiamo, ma soprattutto quello che abbiamo detto, vedendo la comunicazione come una arena in cui si debba cercare di prevalere.


Già. 
E  mi trovo a comprendere particolarmente il neretto, visto che per mancanza di risorse, di organizzazione e per conseguente disperazione nel luogo in cui lavoro, che non è una rsa ed è privo di personale sanitario, è stato creato a forza un reparto covid e credo che se - finora - non ci sono stati contagi sia stato grazie alla dedizione, all'inventiva e alla collaborazione di tutti i colleghi... e a un po' di culo. 
E panico e caccia all'untore si sono evitati perché ognuno ha riportato alle rispettive famiglie e contatti le verità che sapeva avrebbero saputo sostenere


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì. Non ci capiamo ancora molto.
> Però non si può dire che un comportamento, che per me ha riguardato un numero minimo di persone, sia stato significativo per la diffusione delle epidemia. Certamente ha contato molto meno rispetto alla richiesta di *usare le rsa come ospedali, ma anche lì, evidentemente, non è che volessero causare una strage.*
> Poi vedremo come si evolverà.
> Io penso che sia importante cercare di evitare la tendenza “oroscopo” ovvero a considerare rilevante solo ciò che conferma non solo quello che pensiamo, ma soprattutto quello che abbiamo detto, vedendo la comunicazione come una arena in cui si debba cercare di prevalere.


Sono d'accordo che l'intenzione non fosse causare una strage.
Come son d'accordo sull'evitare la tendenza oroscopo.

Ma quell'evidentemente io lo prenderei, col tuo permesso, e lo metterei in un'altra frase.

Ossia "evidentemente" *era prevedibile *che spostare i covid nelle RSA *avrebbe fatto danni.
Non misurabili.*

Il mio pensiero è che non pensavano che il danno sarebbe stato così grosso da non poter essere sviato nell'emergenza generale.
Creando una emergenza nell'emergenza.
Il fatto è che hanno incrociato le dita.

Quando era ancora epidemia è stata pubblicizzata come "state tranquilli, ammazza solo gli anziani".

Quindi, da bambina di 2 anni, mi chiedo:

se quel che si sa per certo è che questa roba becca e ammazza gli anziani, dove metto i covid?"

Da bambina di 2 anni mi dico
"lontano dagli anziani".  

E invece, avendo come unico dato certo l'innalzamento della mortalità negli anziani, avendo chiaro che non solo non c'erano dpi a disposizione da fornire, ma neanche ce n'erano presenti nella stragrande maggioranza delle strutture, non avendo chiari protocolli di divisione dei percorsi etc etc, cosa si è deciso?

Mettiamoli nelle RSA.

Politicamente lo capisco. E lo capisco anche dal punto di vista dei conti della serva.

Se immagino uno scenario lieve, gli anziani tanto hanno da morire, in mezzo ad una epidemia è un dato poco incisivo (tenendo poi conto che l'opinione pubblica aveva già dato il suo benestare per la maggioranza) i giochi delle tre carte si fanno e si possono fare e contengo la spesa.

Però non è andata così.
Quando è uscita l'ordinanza all'inizio di marzo eravamo in epidemia, quando nelle rsa c'erano i malati è stata dichiarata la pandemia.

Sono d'accordo, non avevano previsto l'entità del danno. Dicono.

Ma.

Qualcuno il danno invece l'ha previsto.

Nelle strutture dove ci sono operatori coi controcoglioni, già all'inizio di marzo con l'ordinanza avevano iniziato ad attivarsi per rispondere picche all'ordinanza.
In quelle strutture non c'è stato innalzamento delle morti rispetto agli anni precedenti. 
E nessun contagio. 

Pur non essendosi blindati all'interno. Quindi gli operatori entravano ed uscivano.

I posti alternativi c'erano. C'erano alberghi che si sono messi a disposizione. Per esempio.
Certo, se il discorso è come quello che avevo sentito anni fa rispetto ad un utente "eh...lo metto lì - struttura inadeguata per la patologia - perchè se lo metto di là mi costa e in fondo...".
E anche lì, è bastato toccare i tasti giusti per rendere improvvisamente sostenibile il costo..

Forse la magistratura chiarirà.
Le indagini sono in corso.
Io personalmente ne dubito parecchio.

Ma, se anche mi dimentico di tutto questo, io mi chiedo dove sia il senso civico di chi resta in silenzio di fronte ad una strategia di questo genere.
Parlo dei cittadini.

Non tutti, sia ben chiaro.

Personalmente non ho giustificazioni per una classe politica che ha fatto la pubblicità che ha fatto e che si è comportata come si è comportata.
E nemmeno la risposta del pubblico in ascolto.
E mi fanno veramente ribrezzo i commenti con cui si rimpallano la responsabilità fra politica e ATS.

Non è solo un fatto politico.
E' anche un fatto sociale.

Che non c'entra niente con "è vecchio, ha da morire".

E' una società che di fronte ad una scelta evidentemente ad altissimo rischio e praticamente zero controllo, non solo non dice nulla ma ridacchia.
I comportamenti generali (l'uscita di nascosto, la mascherina sul naso) - che presi a sè sono di poco conto, concordo - sono una aggravante pesante invece se inseriti nello scenario più ampio della situazione in cui tutti si è immersi. 


Una mia vecchia collega, saggia, diceva che serve assolutamente conoscere le regole. 
Per poter decidere quando è il caso di rispettarle oppure no e sapendo il perchè.


----------



## abebis (28 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Sono d'accordo che l'intenzione non fosse causare una strage.*
> 
> Ma quell'evidentemente io lo prenderei, col tuo permesso, e lo metterei in un'altra frase.
> 
> ...


Se tu invece fossi un cinquantenne, pelato, fascistoide, psicopatico e che comanda una nazione da dietro le quinte, diresti: "insieme agli anziani! E senza DPI...".

Parecchi piccioni con una fava... 

Quindi la tua prima affermazione, quella in neretto, è sbagliata. Almeno se si considera il mondo nella sua globalità. In Italia forse è vera. Forse...


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Se tu invece fossi un cinquantenne, pelato, fascistoide, psicopatico e che comanda una nazione da dietro le quinte, diresti: *"insieme agli anziani! E senza DPI...".
> 
> Parecchi piccioni con una fava...*
> 
> Quindi la tua prima affermazione, quella in neretto, è sbagliata. Almeno se si considera il mondo nella sua globalità. In Italia forse è vera. Forse...


Sai cosa penso?

Che se dietro ci fosse un pensiero del genere, che implicherebbe una certa lucidità nella valutazione di costi/benefici ed una certa lucidità nella valutazione di un quadro generale, sarei sollevata.

Non perchè sarei d'accordo, ma perchè dietro ci sarebbe un pensiero.
Una struttura.

Non sarebbe neanche una novità storica il decidere di sacrificare scientemente parti di popolazione per la sopravvivenza e il miglioramento della qualità della vita dei restanti.
Il sacrificio umano in cambio di umani, è antico. E' parte della spiritualità umana, agli esordi della religione.

Sono ignorante in fatto di cultura giapponese (e la guardo coi miei occhi occidentali e italiani), ma mi è rimasto impresso il comportamento degli ingegneri (mi pare) che sono entrati nella centrale di Fukushima ben consapevoli che sarebbero andati a morire per riparare un danno ben più grande. Lo sapevano loro, lo sapeva l'intera nazione.
Niente fronzoli e dichiarazioni strappalacrime. E' da fare. Si fa.

E' il non pensiero che mi preoccupa. Le valutazioni un tanto al kg. Lo sguardo che non tenta nemmeno di abbracciare l'orizzonte.
Con questo non ci si può far niente.

A qualunque livello sia collocato.


----------



## spleen (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente la cultura attuale porta a sentirsi dire, dando la notizia della morte di una novantesettenne, come è successo a me a proposito di una ex collega, “eh maledetto virus, poteva vivere ancora, stava bene”.


E quale sarebbe l'affermazione giusta? 
Chi lo stabilisce quando e quale sia lo "standard accettabile" per andarsene?
Tu?
Diresti la stessa cosa di una persona che muore sul lavoro?
Di una donna massacrata da un compagno violento?
Per tornare ad un tema a te caro, di un ragazzo che muore in un incidente?
La vita umana per me merita rispetto, sempre.
La diffusione di una pandemia e quello che ne consegue è dipendente dalle azioni umane e dalle politiche di contenimento che si adottano, il sud america sta diventando una bomba, grazie a governanti che hanno affrontato il virus "a mani nude".
Il virus non è stato paracadutato dai marziani.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che l'intenzione non fosse causare una strage.
> Come son d'accordo sull'evitare la tendenza oroscopo.
> 
> Ma quell'evidentemente io lo prenderei, col tuo permesso, e lo metterei in un'altra frase.
> ...


Sinceramente penso che l’ignoranza e la presunzione del presidente e degli assessori regionali siano intollerabili.
Però cerco di evitare anche la proiezione delle mie opinioni sui comportamenti tenuti.
Può essere che si sia realizzato quel disastro per fatti banali, ad esempio probabilmente, aver delegato alla burocrazia quella richiesta di reperire posti nelle rsa.
La cosa grave è precedente ovvero nel sistema sanitario e delle rsa messo in mano agli amici.
La richiesta precisava di farlo in parti separate degli edifici ecc.
Chi ha accettato invece non ha capito niente, perché avrà accettato senza magari avere neppure idea di come funzionavano le loro strutture.
Adesso chi propone per settembre l’ingresso a scuola scaglionato, ha idea concretamente se sia realizzabile?
Come si può proporlo senza considerare i numeri e le porte? E poi come potrebbe funzionare  la gestione di chi accompagna e riprende le creature?  Già ora bastano due gocce di pioggia per vederli ammassati! Immagino in aggiunta risse per il rispetto delle distanze e delle mascherine. 

Le responsabilità le verificherà la magistratura.

Nel frattempo politicamente  ci si è mossi in tanti, evitando i mezzi tradizionali, non solo adesso inopportuni ora, ma che non erano più efficaci da tempo.

Io sono stata a casa e quindi non ho visto gli incoscienti/imbecilli/criminali con la mascherina messa male neppure gli assembramenti.
Ho visto invece alcune foto all’inizio e poi dopo in luoghi che conosco bene fatte in modo da creare l’effetto schiacciamento.
Quelle fatte dove non conosco le località non so.
Però credo che tutto sarà più chiaro dopo e che si potranno meglio valutare molti comportamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe l'affermazione giusta?
> Chi lo stabilisce quando e quale sia lo "standard accettabile" per andarsene?
> Tu?
> Diresti la stessa cosa di una persona che muore sul lavoro?
> ...


Resta che la durata della vita sia limitata.


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente penso che l’ignoranza e la presunzione del presidente e degli assessori regionali siano intollerabili.
> Però cerco di evitare anche la proiezione delle mie opinioni sui comportamenti tenuti.
> *Può essere che si sia realizzato quel disastro per fatti banali, ad esempio probabilmente, aver delegato alla burocrazia quella richiesta di reperire posti nelle rsa.
> La cosa grave è precedente ovvero nel sistema sanitario e delle rsa messo in mano agli amici.
> ...


Già.
Non solo di presidente e assessori. Poi sindaci e responsabili ATS.

Ma poi ci sono anche gli operatori. E i direttori di struttura.
E fra la parte politica la parte amministrativa e la parte operativa i consorzi.

Non entro nel merito.
Sennò ne esce uno spiegone.  

In tutto questo, *che non è la novità del corona*, il silenzio assordante della comunità, del popolo per intenderci, è spaventoso.

Posso affermare con cognizione di causa che chi, e ci sono stati, si è attrezzato per poter rispondere all'ordinanza seguendo la deontologia e l'etica l'ha fatto perchè ha DECISO che quell'ordinanza era scandalosa. Correndo rischi anche personali. Non solo professionali. E ha cercato e trovato il modo di non farsela cadere in testa.

Ad inizio aprile, non ricordo in che 3d, avevo accennato a skorpio in un post che le RSA sarebbero stati dei posti belli caldi di lì a poco. (rompevo i coglioni che le RSA non sono ospizi fra le altre cose).
Non era proiezione e nemmeno preveggenza.
Sapevo quello a cui mi stavo riferendo. Come sapevo che era silente e stava esplodendo proprio perchè una fascia di direttori e operatori coi coglioni aveva mosso quel che doveva muovere nelle settimane precedenti. E stava arrivando ad un risultato.

I progetti in cui si è riusciti a smuovere, smuovendo anche partite iva bloccate, si sono smossi a partire dal tessuto territoriale.
Facendo politica sociale di territorio.
Andando a toccare i tasti giusti, un po' come quell'utente di cui dicevo nell'altro post.

La responsabilità civica si tocca qui. A mio parere.
Sulla direzione che prende lo sguardo degli individui. Dei cittadini (questo sarebbe il compito dei cittadini.)
E sulle azioni.

*Sull'ordine di priorità che ogni singolo aggiusta a seconda della situazione. *

Pienamente d'accordo con te sul percorso che ha portato a questo sfacelo. Prevedibilissimo. (all'inizio mi cagavo in mano vedendo arrivare quel che arrivava e sapendo come era la situazione del sistema socio-sanitario...).
Sono decenni che stiamo assistendo, tutti insieme, alla destrutturazione capillare del sistema sanitario.
A partire dalla medicina di territorio.
E non che adesso stia andando meglio.

Per le voci che mi arrivano ad orecchio, non è che si stia pensando di metterci mano eh.
Il giochetto dello scarica barile fra livelli è in atto e funziona benissimo.

In tutto questo, i cittadini che fanno?

*Uso* l'aperitivo *come simbolo* per rispondere, ma va bene qualunque comportamento che PRESO INDIVIDUALMENTE non smuove di molto l'ago della bilancia, ma DENTRO NEL QUADRO GENERALE, fuori dalla singola esperienza, usti se pesa in termini di impatto di politica sociale di cui tutti, almeno in teoria, saremmo co-responsabili. 

Quella che ci è arrivata addosso e che non ha ancora finito di arrivare è l'onda lunga di parecchi anni. Non è dovuta al corona.

Lo stesso discorso vale per la scuola.

Quanti anni sono che la stanno destrutturando capillarmente?
E scientemente (se si può parlar di scienza e competenza parlando della scuola che sta rimanendo in piedi).

Quanti anni sono che capillarmente si sta smantellando il patto educativo e formativo fra famiglia e scuola? Fra scuola e territorio?
Parliamo delle deroghe attraverso cui si stanno tenendo aperte le scuole, da anni? Degli edifici fatiscenti e inadeguati?
Come si è arrivati a classi di 25-30 bambini? Parliamo dell'inclusione di DSA, BES, 104 com. 1 e 3?
Oppure dei pdp? o dei pei?
Caduto dall'alto?
Adesso c'è il problema del distanziamento. (voglio vederli a settembre con le assunzioni che arrivano ad ottobre, per dire...con la carenza cronica di ata, insegnanti, con la barzelletta delle supplenze gestite come se la scuola fosse un ufficio).
Per dire solo qualcosa della complessità.
Se vogliam rimanere più sul leggero parliamo delle epidemie croniche di pidocchi di tutti gli anni. Negli ultimi anni potremmo parlare di scabbia, per variare un po'. L'igiene di territorio e di comunità sta approfondendo parecchie vecchie conoscenze.

Settembre...concordo con te che sarà "interessante"...in effetti, come dici, bastan due gocce di pioggia per il delirio stile rave metanfetaminico!!
(e parlo di secondo grado, non primo).

Ma è interessante anche dare un occhio alla valutazione - intendo la pagella - di questi giorni.
A come famiglie e insegnanti ci si stanno rapportando.
Sarebbe una opportunità per mettere mano al delirio creato dalla Gelmini in avanti...e invece. .

Che la scuola apra in fretta e svolga il suo compito di babysitting! In fretta! Non pensiamoci troppo su.

...non è che è la ministra da sola a far scoppiare fuochi d'artificio eh.
Anche qui si parla di corresponsabilità. Di politica sociale. Di uscire dal proprio orto e guardare un pochetto più in là.
Di non suggerire da dietro lo schermo, fondamentalmente.

Parliamo dei disabili e della tanto decantata inclusione?
Di che fine hanno fatto i disabili in questo periodo mentre si chiacchierava dei danni da lockdown?

Parliamo delle famiglie che se li son trovati in casa 24/7 senza il minimo sostegno.
Tenendo conto che insieme alla scuola sono stati sospesi/isolati i servizi educativi a cui le famiglie si affidavano per poter gestire in modo almeno un po' professionale la disabilità dei loro figli. (almeno un po'...che sarebbe interessante andare a vedere quanto costava alle famiglie, come venivano indirizzati soldi e appalti per i servizi, come venivano scelti gli operatori prima del corona intendo eh).

Sarà interessante anche vedere come verranno reimpostati i servizi di territorio che erano vitali per dar aria a famiglie veramente in difficoltà.
A tutti i livelli.

E guarda che la possibilità di fare c'era. Ma anche in questo caso...eh...soldi, servizi. Appalti. Burocrazia.

La scuola di settembre....sarà da brivido blu.
Ma non solo la scuola.

Assembramenti...i referenti di categoria a Brescia avevan scritto alla loggia segnalando il rischio di assembramenti e il fatto che non sarebbero riusciti a gestirli. Soddisfatti!
Io non ho visto dalle foto.
Nel senso che di comportamenti irresponsabili ne vedo parecchi e ne ho visti parecchi, anche in prima persona.
E siccome potrei esser rigida io, mi sono confrontata un po' in giro. Evitando le camere dell'eco proprio per spirito di ricerca.

Emblematica quella che mi dice "ma tu, come fai a far la spesa ogni 7-10 giorni ?
(pieno lockdown coi morti che fioccavano e le sirene delle ambulanze costanti giorno e notte)
io le rispondo "programmo quello che mi serve" e lei mi dice "anche io, ma come faccio senza prosciutto?? io esco e vado a prenderlo tutti i giorni."
E guarda che qui il servizio a domicilio dei piccoli negozi funzionava in modo impeccabile!
E' un episodio barzelletta...ancora ci rido, il prosciutto minchia.
Ma è piuttosto rappresentativo di un livello generale. E non è l'azione. E' proprio il pensiero che sostiene l'azione.
Il prosciutto per la puttana.


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2020)

Aggiungo.

La magistratura svolgerà le sue funzioni come le potrà svolgere.
(e ci sarebbe da dire a riguardo).

A me però piace pensare che i cittadini siano cittadini, non sudditi.  
E' un "mi piace".
Questa sì è una mia attribuzione.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

Però se stiamo a vedere mascherine e aperitivi, non ci assumiamo le responsabilità vere dei cittadini che sono quelle di controllo (ed eventualmente denuncia) ma soprattutto di partecipazione e corresponsabilità vera, senza assumere sempre costantemente la posizione di adolescenti che chiedono tutto allo Stato-papà senza voler dare niente, impegnati a guardare se i fratelli ci hanno guadagnato di più.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se stiamo a vedere mascherine e aperitivi, non ci assumiamo le responsabilità vere dei cittadini che sono quelle di controllo (ed eventualmente denuncia) ma soprattutto di partecipazione e corresponsabilità vera, senza assumere sempre costantemente la posizione di adolescenti che chiedono tutto allo Stato-papà senza voler dare niente, impegnati a guardare se i fratelli ci hanno guadagnato di più.


Sono d'accordo. Pienamente. 

E' il motivo per cui sono molto poco empatica con le lamentele a questo livello, da un lato e dal'altro eh (mi scazzo anche con chi vede solo la mascherina giù per dire senza contestualizzare o coi complotti).  

La mascherina, l'aperitivo, sono come il prosciutto della tipa.
Non è mascherina, aperitivo, prosciutto in sè e per sè.
*MA.
Sono segni, grimaldelli che portano al pensiero a cui ti riferisci oppure no.*

Anche se la mascherina serve indossarla per norma e quindi io denuncio se vedo chi non la porta *dove la deve portare per legge *e mi scazzo velocemente delle lamentele a riguardo, dei però io penso che etc etc;
piuttosto che se l'aperitivo diventa assembramento *mettendo in difficoltà prima di tutto gli esercenti* che si ritrovano a dover ricoprire ruoli che non gli competono lo critico aspramente e senza farmi il minimo problema lo nomino come comportamento idiota, ma si potrebbe dire anche del pubblico che si rivolge ai servizi e non mantiene il distanziamento o non rispetta una organizzazione in fieri fra l'altro, o di quel che mi raccontavano gli artigiani con cui ho parlato rispetto ai loro clienti a cui in quanto clienti non potevano dire nulla ma erano lo stesso in difficoltà e seccati.


Come si dice...una montagna non la si scala in un balzo. La si affronta passo dopo passo.

Per partecipare, lo sai benissimo anche tu, serve che lo sguardo non sia al proprio personale.

Come lo è quello  degli adolescenti, che fanno ma si scazzano e polemizzano su ogni cosa, che non fanno ma si offendono se non vengono ripresi, se non possono litigarci e discutere l'autorità un tanto al kg etc etc
(agli adolescenti però tutto questo serve per costruire un loro modello di autorità e autorevolezza.
Da un adulto sano è inaccettabile e irricevibile. Questa è una posizione personale, rigida anche.)

Serve che lo sguardo abbracci il quadro generale. E *che dal personale ci si sposti al sociale.*
(anche quando il sociale obbliga ad uscire dalla propria zona confort, in consapevolezza che non è un obbligo tirannico ma un modo per trarne tutti vantaggio)


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se stiamo a vedere mascherine e aperitivi, non ci assumiamo le responsabilità vere dei cittadini che sono quelle di controllo (ed eventualmente denuncia) ma soprattutto di *partecipazione e corresponsabilità vera*, senza assumere sempre costantemente la posizione di adolescenti che chiedono tutto allo Stato-papà *senza voler dare niente*, impegnati a guardare se i fratelli ci hanno guadagnato di più.


Finchè c'è chi, in piena pandemia, giudica il prosciutto fresco come un bene essenziale, io sono pessimista sui neretti. Cito l'esempio di ipazia perchè lo trovo assolutamente calzante e rappresentativo.

Per il resto, sottoscrivo ciò che hai scritto senza pensarci due volte.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta che la durata della vita sia limitata.


Una bella differenza nello stabilire chi ne abbia avuta a sufficienza e chi no.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Serve che lo sguardo abbracci il quadro generale. E *che dal personale ci si sposti al sociale.*
> (anche quando il sociale obbliga ad uscire dalla propria zona confort, in consapevolezza che non è un obbligo tirannico ma un modo per trarne tutti vantaggio)


Infatti, e continuo ormai a dirlo da una vita in questo 3d, non è una faccenda di stabilire citando comportamente estremi una qualsivoglia "ragione" nello stabilire cosa sia giusto o cosa sia pericoloso, dal momento che tutti, ma proprio tutti credo qui dentro lo si abbia capito.
Si tratta di uscire dall' ottica del personale e dal vissuto singolare per approdare a una visione collettiva, inclusiva, totale, di cosa sia la pandemia e di cosa ci lascerà in eredità.
Ma perlopiù si continua a dire: Io ho messo la mascherina!


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe l'affermazione giusta?
> Chi lo stabilisce quando e quale sia lo "standard accettabile" per andarsene?
> Tu?
> Diresti la stessa cosa di una persona che muore sul lavoro?
> ...


Credo che ci sia una sfumatura, tutti siamo razionalmente coscienti di essere mortali ma la psicosi da coronavirus ci ha reso in un certo senso immortali a tutte le altre patologie/cause di morte. E parlano i numeri. Sono triplicati i casi di morti di infarto per paura del contagio. Sono schizzati gli usi di psicofarmaci. La sindrome della capanna. Sono tutti elementi che portano a pensare che si muoia solo più per coronavirus.


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2020)

Sono molto interessata ai risvolti psicologici, capisco le priorità ma lavorare in emergenza porta a trascurare le ricadute su lungo periodo. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...a/2020/04/28/amp/pandemia-esperimento-sociale

E mi chiedo se le linee guida che il miur ha pubbicato circa la riapertura a settembre mi inquietano. 
Pensare che mio figlio di 8 anni possa stare in classe per 8 ore con la mascherina lo trovo raccapricciante. Qualcuno sta pensando alle ricadute sulla salute mentale di tali provvedimenti?


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti, e continuo ormai a dirlo da una vita in questo 3d, non è una faccenda di stabilire citando comportamente estremi una qualsivoglia "ragione" nello stabilire cosa sia giusto o cosa sia pericoloso, dal momento che tutti, ma proprio tutti credo qui dentro lo si abbia capito.
> Si tratta di uscire dall' ottica del personale e dal vissuto singolare per approdare a una visione collettiva, inclusiva, totale, di cosa sia la pandemia e di cosa ci lascerà in eredità.
> Ma perlopiù si continua a dire: Io ho messo la mascherina!


è ancora presto per passare a ragionamenti conclusivi, mancano a tutti troppi elementi di giudizio


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che l'intenzione non fosse causare una strage.
> Come son d'accordo sull'evitare la tendenza oroscopo.
> 
> Ma quell'evidentemente io lo prenderei, col tuo permesso, e lo metterei in un'altra frase.
> ...


però questa è una prospettiva , non l’unica.


la coperta era corta, cortissima. Troppi malati da gestire e questo si sa.


Non sapevano dove metterli e anche questo si sa.
Gli operatori con i contro coglioni che hanno impedito l'ingresso dei malati nelle loro RSA hanno potuto avere i contro coglioni perché altri che non li hanno avuti si sono presi i loro malati visto che non c'erano alternative. E loro hanno potuto fare oggi la bella figura di quelli che non hanno avuto un incremento di morti.


Perchè se tutti avessero avuto i controcoglioni sarebbero stati cazzi amari

Sì, le strutture c'erano, gli alberghi.. ma a fare assistenza chi ci andava? Il gatto?


Ovviamente il personale degli alberghi doveva essere quello delle stesse RSA (embè), che quindi comunque veniva messo a rischio non solo di contagio, ma anche di stress da superlavoro per turni raddoppiati..  
Quindi quelli coi contro coglioni, da un’altra prospettiva,  hanno semplicemente rifilato la patata bollente a chi ha cercato di gestire la cosa con gli unici mezzi che c'erano.

Poi perché mancassero i mezzi è altro discorso, se ne può parlare, ma nel caos non serve

serve disponibilità a metterci il culo. 
O bravura a pararselo

Le stesse ASL non sapevano dove sbatter la testa, prima strutture inidonee poi magicamente sono diventate idonee. Allora se la ASL che ha la competenza ti definisce idoneo e tu pesti i piedi e rifili la patata bollente ad altri anziché gestire come puoi la situazione non è che dimostri un gran senso civico.

In varie RSA c'erano intere équipe che volevano licenziarsi. Ma cosa sarebbe successo? La struttura sarebbe stata chiusa oppure sarebbero stati messi al posto dei licenziati operatori nuovi (a trovarne) inesperti, che non conoscevano gli anziani già ospiti, che quindi si sarebbero trovati in una situazione ancora peggiore. E personalmente non credo che non sarebbero morti comunque.

La realtà potrebbe forse essere che qualcuno ci avrebbe comunque rimesso irrimediabilmente?


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti, e continuo ormai a dirlo da una vita in questo 3d, non è una faccenda di stabilire citando comportamente estremi una qualsivoglia "ragione" nello stabilire cosa sia giusto o cosa sia pericoloso, dal momento che tutti, ma proprio tutti credo qui dentro lo si abbia capito.
> Si tratta di uscire dall' ottica del personale e dal vissuto singolare per approdare a una visione collettiva, inclusiva, totale, di cosa sia la pandemia e di cosa ci lascerà in eredità.
> Ma perlopiù si continua a dire: Io ho messo la mascherina!


Ma questo lo sapevamo già, a meno di non essere misantropi, Hemingway o Donne ce lo avevano già meravigliosamente spiegato.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sono molto interessata ai risvolti psicologici, capisco le priorità ma lavorare in emergenza porta a trascurare le ricadute su lungo periodo. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...a/2020/04/28/amp/pandemia-esperimento-sociale
> 
> E mi chiedo se le linee guida che il miur ha pubbicato circa la riapertura a settembre mi inquietano.
> Pensare che mio figlio di 8 anni possa stare in classe per 8 ore con la mascherina lo trovo raccapricciante. Qualcuno sta pensando alle ricadute sulla salute mentale di tali provvedimenti?


E' impensabile che stiano con la mascherina 8 ore. Ma anche 4
Da noi in ufficio si rientra la 50% proprio per evitare la mascherina. Fino ad allora abbiamo lavorato da casa e ci siamo imposti sul fatto che sanifichino l'aria condizionata (l'uso dell'aria condizionata è imprescindibile al rientro) e che organizzino gli open space per evitare l'uso della mascherina mentre si è alla propria postazione.


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> però questa è una prospettiva , non l’unica.
> 
> 
> la coperta era corta, cortissima. Troppi malati da gestire e questo si sa.
> ...


Sei stato assunto dall'ufficio stampa di Gallera e Fontana? sembra che giustifichi tutto come ineluttabile, peccato che da noi è successo quello che non è accaduto in altre regioni, indubbiamente qualcuno è stato più fortunato, non lo nego, ma non ridurre tutto a questo.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Credo che ci sia una sfumatura, tutti siamo razionalmente coscienti di essere mortali ma la psicosi da coronavirus ci ha reso in un certo senso immortali a tutte le altre patologie/cause di morte. E parlano i numeri. *Sono triplicati i casi di morti di infarto per paura del contagio*. Sono schizzati gli usi di psicofarmaci. La sindrome della capanna. Sono tutti elementi che portano a pensare che si muoia solo più per coronavirus.


Certo, ma non è l'unica sfumatura, a me ad esempio ha dato moooolto fastidio quando all' inizio chi aveva incarichi istituzionali minimizzava come avesse a che fare con una scolaresca, non con cittadini.
E comunque il mio ragionamento verteva sulla "patente alla legittimità di esistere", per dirla con uno slogan che sarà anche vuoto ma identifica in una frazione di secondo quello che volevo dire.
Sul neretto starei molto in campana ad associare cause effetti, giusto per una faccenda di aderenza al reale.



perplesso ha detto:


> è ancora presto per passare a ragionamenti conclusivi, mancano a tutti troppi elementi di giudizio


Inclusive, non conclusive. Per queste ultime bisognerà aspettare ancora, spero non troppo, giusto perchè questa faccenda venga consegnata alla storia e non solo alla memoria individuale.



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma questo lo sapevamo già, a meno di non essere misantropi, Hemingway o Donne ce lo avevano già meravigliosamente spiegato.


Non credo che la lezione secondo cui nessun uomo è un' isola sia molto attuale in una epoca dove le persone vengono perlopiù considerate consumatori seriali e gli ego istigati in tutti i modi possibili all'edonismo reganiano.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Sei stato assunto dall'ufficio stampa di Gallera e Fontana? sembra che giustifichi tutto come ineluttabile, peccato che da noi è successo quello che non è accaduto in altre regioni, indubbiamente qualcuno è stato più fortunato, non lo nego, ma non ridurre tutto a questo.


Non giustifico no no.. 

Però quando sei coi piedi nella melma tutto inzaccherato è più difficile di quando sei fuori dalla melma e fai il disegno del pantano e dell'omino che lo deve attraversare


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Inclusive, non conclusive. Per queste ultime bisognerà aspettare ancora, spero non troppo, giusto perchè questa faccenda venga consegnata alla storia e non solo alla memoria individuale.





spleen ha detto:


> Non credo che la lezione secondo cui nessun uomo è un' isola sia molto attuale in una epoca dove le persone vengono perlopiù considerate consumatori seriali e gli ego istigati in tutti i modi possibili all'edonismo reganiano.


Mah, direi che è più un edonismo contemporaneo, Reagan buonanima c'entra fava.

per consegnare questa faccenda alla storia, occorrerebbe che i cinesi vuotassero il sacco, ma sarei pessimista sul punto


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2020)

Rischio rinvio su spostamenti. E adesso spunta un'altra data
					

Due le ipotesi riguardanti gli spostamenti tra le regioni: o validi per tutti o per nessuno. Non ci saranno distinzioni tra Nord e Sud.




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Mah, direi che è più un edonismo contemporaneo, Reagan buonanima c'entra fava.*
> 
> per consegnare questa faccenda alla storia, occorrerebbe che i cinesi vuotassero il sacco, ma sarei pessimista sul punto


Lo vedevi - Quelli della nottte - O sei troppo giovane?


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E' impensabile che stiano con la mascherina 8 ore. Ma anche 4
> Da noi in ufficio si rientra la 50% proprio per evitare la mascherina. Fino ad allora abbiamo lavorato da casa e ci siamo imposti sul fatto che sanifichino l'aria condizionata (l'uso dell'aria condizionata è imprescindibile al rientro) e che organizzino gli open space per evitare l'uso della mascherina mentre si è alla propria postazione.


Però  per alcune categorie  non è evitabile anche per più ore. Infermieri e medici a parte vedi parrucchieri  e centri estetici.ma pure negozianti e tutti coloro ch sono al contatto diretto con il pubblico


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Però  per alcune categorie  non è evitabile anche per più ore. Infermieri e medici a parte vedi parrucchieri  e centri estetici.ma pure negozianti e tutti coloro ch sono al contatto diretto con il pubblico


Non lo metto in dubbio, io non ce la farei. Poi ovvio che se o così o perdi il lavoro ti adegui. io fatico a stare con la mascherina per più di mezz'ora. Devo abbassarla per prendere aria. Ne ho provate di tutti i tipi. fortunatamente in ufficio da noi rientrando appunto al 50% sarà possibile non utilizzarla.
Avrei chiesto di continuare lo smart working in caso contrario.


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non giustifico no no..
> 
> Però quando sei coi piedi nella melma tutto inzaccherato è più difficile di quando sei fuori dalla melma e fai il disegno del pantano e dell'omino che lo deve attraversare


Senza dubbio, uno dei motivi pe rcui la politica è a livelli infimi è perchè nessuno si prende le proprie responsabilità e certe posizioni si guardano solo sotto l'aspetto della gestione del potere e dei defilè sui tappeti rossi. Hai voluto fare il capo? Prendi decisioni, spali merda e se hai fatto cazzate ti prendi le tue responsabilità...questi passaggi sono stati dimenticati


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Una bella differenza nello stabilire chi ne abbia avuta a sufficienza e chi no.


Purtroppo non lo stabilisco io.
Il triste evento è triste, ma accade.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sono molto interessata ai risvolti psicologici, capisco le priorità ma lavorare in emergenza porta a trascurare le ricadute su lungo periodo. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...a/2020/04/28/amp/pandemia-esperimento-sociale
> 
> E mi chiedo se le linee guida che il miur ha pubbicato circa la riapertura a settembre mi inquietano.
> Pensare che mio figlio di 8 anni possa stare in classe per 8 ore con la mascherina lo trovo raccapricciante. Qualcuno sta pensando alle ricadute sulla salute mentale di tali provvedimenti?


Ho appena ascoltato un servizio Sky sull’argomento che illustra la ipotetica normativa. 
Mi auguro che prima di settembre intervenga qualcuno che capisce qualcosa.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E invece, avendo come unico dato certo l'innalzamento della mortalità negli anziani, avendo chiaro che non solo non c'erano dpi a disposizione da fornire, ma neanche ce n'erano presenti nella stragrande maggioranza delle strutture, non avendo chiari protocolli di divisione dei percorsi etc etc, cosa si è deciso?
> 
> Mettiamoli nelle RSA.
> 
> Politicamente lo capisco. E lo capisco anche dal punto di vista dei conti della serva.


Il problema non sono i malati spostati nelle RSA (solo in due in Lombardia, a quanto sembra, anche perché tante strutture non sono neppure in grado di ricevere pazienti di quel genere, come quella che ho vicino a casa e dove c'è stata una strage pur non avendo ospitato mai nessuno), ma le cure a cui sono sottoposti i pazienti delle RSA che richiedono medici e personale che lavora contemporaneamente in strutture ospedaliere o l'uscita e il rientro dei pazienti per cure mediche in assenza di protocolli adeguati come quelli degli ospedali più organizzati (Sacco in primis). Inoltre, molti sono deceduti nelle RSA proprio perché a un certo punto si è smesso di sottoporli a cure per mancanza di personale o per la chiusura delle strutture. Credo sia il caso dei miei parenti. Il punto di partenza sono stati proprio gli ospedali, che sono divenuti focolai, insieme ai medici, contagiati perché non avvertiti per tempo del rischio, lasciati senza DPI a livello NAZIONALE, costretti a lavorare perché già in numero insufficiente prima dell'emergenza.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> però questa è una prospettiva , non l’unica.
> 
> 
> la coperta era corta, cortissima. Troppi malati da gestire e questo si sa.
> ...


Il punto è che non accettiamo che possano accadere eventi tragici, traumatici e difficili da gestire con strutture fatte per una “normalità“. 
Dallo Stato e poi regioni, comuni, ci aspettiamo una efficienza e una capacità di previsione e di adeguamento dei mezzi che non so se possano avere.
Se per organizzare un matrimonio ci vogliono mesi e tutte le persone coinvolte ci si impegnano con fatica e stress, come si può non capire che una epidemia possa creare problemi imprevisti e anche imprevedibili?
Certo che si sapeva che sarebbe potuta avvenire e avrebbe creato problemi e avrebbe richiesto risorse, ma bisogna accantonare risorse per le emergenze. Chi lo fa?
Anche nella nostra vita sappiamo che potremmo perdere il lavoro, ma anche il più prudente ha riserve limitate e tanti ne hanno pochissime perché preferiscono un più piacevole tenore di vita.
Negli altri paesi erano messi meglio? Impariamo cosa si può fare per il futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Sei stato assunto dall'ufficio stampa di Gallera e Fontana? sembra che giustifichi tutto come ineluttabile, peccato che da noi è successo quello che non è accaduto in altre regioni, indubbiamente qualcuno è stato più fortunato, non lo nego, ma non ridurre tutto a questo.


Ma certo che è stato fatto un casino!
Figuriamoci se io appoggio una giunta regionale leghista!
Però bisogna fare le critiche su basi di realtà.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti, e continuo ormai a dirlo da una vita in questo 3d, non è una faccenda di stabilire citando comportamente estremi una qualsivoglia "ragione" nello stabilire cosa sia giusto o cosa sia pericoloso, dal momento che tutti, ma proprio tutti credo qui dentro lo si abbia capito.
> Si tratta di uscire dall' ottica del personale e dal vissuto singolare per approdare a una visione collettiva, inclusiva, totale, di cosa sia la pandemia e di cosa ci lascerà in eredità.
> Ma perlopiù si continua a dire: Io ho messo la mascherina!


Potrebbe lasciarci FINALMENTE investimenti adeguati per la Sanità pubblica, soprattutto per quella sul territorio.
Cosa di cui dubito fortemente, viste le scelte attuali e l'andamento del PIL (la spesa sanitaria viene indicata in rapporto al PIL).
Di conseguenza per i prossimi decenni saremo sempre a rischio lockdown e  libertà vigilata.




__





						“La sanità secondo Cartabellotta”. Intervista al presidente della Fondazione Gimbe che non crede alla svolta del Governo giallo-rosso - Quotidiano Sanità
					

Nella sua recente analisi del Nadef Nino Cartabellotta aveva avanzato più di un dubbio sulle reali intenzioni/possibilità del neo Governo Conte di dare una svolta alla crisi della sanità. E in questa intervista esclusiva ci spiega il perchè di questo pessimismo. “Questo governo continua con il...




					www.quotidianosanita.it


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Senza dubbio, uno dei motivi pe rcui la politica è a livelli infimi è perchè nessuno si prende le proprie responsabilità e certe posizioni si guardano solo sotto l'aspetto della gestione del potere e dei defilè sui tappeti rossi. Hai voluto fare il capo? Prendi decisioni, spali merda e se hai fatto cazzate ti prendi le tue responsabilità...questi passaggi sono stati dimenticati


Vabbè allora andiamo a discutere della visione dei politici come casta e la richiesta che rappresentassero la società (in)civile e venisse raccattato di tutto in base ad amicizie o consonanza di intenti poco puliti o a caso.
La minaccia permanente del consenso come se la politica fosse un reality in cui il pubblico da casa è chiamato a decidere chi esce e chi entra in base ad aspetti del tutto lontani da quelli di competenza, responsabilità e visione del futuro.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Senza dubbio, uno dei motivi pe rcui la politica è a livelli infimi è perchè nessuno si prende le proprie responsabilità e certe posizioni si guardano solo sotto l'aspetto della gestione del potere e dei defilè sui tappeti rossi. Hai voluto fare il capo? Prendi decisioni, spali merda e se hai fatto cazzate ti prendi le tue responsabilità...questi passaggi sono stati dimenticati


Ma guarda sono d'accordissimo, lo scrivo da un pezzo che chi si fa carico di governare cani gatti e porci non può limitarsi a dire "a cuccia" sperando che capisca anche il gatto e il porco, e se non capiscono sono scemi loro ..

Vuol dire che non sa fare il ruolo che ha scelto di fare

Ma questo però a livello di comunicazione

A livello operativo, di contingenza,  se sei travolto da malati da piazzare e ti aumentano ogni 3/4 d'ora, vanno sistemati e qualcuno se li doveva prendere.

La soluzione dell'albergo andava bene per chi ha un po' di tosse e non ha bisogno di nulla e nessuno, persone autonome insomma, ma qui si parla di persone che avevano bisogno di controllo e monitoraggio, non autonome

Io non faccio un discorso politico eh, indipendentemente dai colori

Non parlo né del prima né del dopo, ma della contingenza

È chiaro che è stata una scelta disperata, ma nella vita esistono anche situazioni disperate.

Chi da tutto questo è uscito col vestitino pulito non è che ha vaporizzato la merda che circolava

Molto più banalmente lo spruzzo di merda che gli è stato chiesto di gestire, se lo è semplicemente dovuto gestire qualcun altro.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che è stato fatto un casino!
> Figuriamoci se io appoggio una giunta regionale leghista!
> Però bisogna fare le critiche su basi di realtà.


Che abbiamo fatto casino è indubbio, che sia leghista chi se ne frega, i tagli maggiori con le conseguenti scelte a livello regionale  in favore della sanità privata arrivano da Formigoni, alle altre regioni è andata bene perché non hanno avuto i focolai come noi. Il virus è arrivato dalla Cina per la prima volta in Italia in Lombardia o in Emilia Romagna.
Peter Navarro ha parlato di Milano, addirittura pensando a una volontà da parte della Cina di colpire partendo da noi.
Chi abbia ragione non lo so, tanto tutti hanno detto di tutto, sparando cagate per pararsi il culo: mi rompe solo pensare che mezza Italia e mezza Europa ora sia divenuta razzista nei confronti dei Lombardi, come fossimo un'etnia di untori distinta da tutti e chi ha approvato negli anni i tagli che ci hanno messo in ginocchio la passi liscia. 








						China used airline passengers to ‘Seed’ virus: Trump aide
					

“The Chinese, behind the shield of the WHO, for two months hid the virus from the world and then sent hundreds of thousands of Chinese on aircraft to Milan, New York and around the world to seed that.” Milan and New York went on to become hotspots for the pandemic.




					economictimes.indiatimes.com


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che non accettiamo che possano accadere eventi tragici, traumatici e difficili da gestire con strutture fatte per una “normalità“.


È vero, non lo accettiamo..


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che non accettiamo che possano accadere eventi tragici, traumatici e difficili da gestire con strutture fatte per una “normalità“.
> Dallo Stato e poi regioni, comuni, ci aspettiamo una efficienza e una capacità di previsione e di adeguamento dei mezzi che non so se possano avere.


Sono anni che stanno tagliando, ricordo proteste negli anni passati da parte del personale medico, anche di mia conoscenza, e le lamentele del mio medico di base per i casini che stavano accadendo, quelle per la chiusura di strutture sul territorio...
La gente si sveglia solo ora. Ricordo di avere scritto qui che qualche anno fa per varie cure mediche avevamo dovuto spendere 4000 euro in strutture private perché i tempi del pubblico erano ingestibili, la gente si accorge solo ora del caos della Sanità Pubblica.
Che poi bastava leggere i giornali...




__





						Nadef 2019. Gimbe: “I Governi cambiano ma per sanità pubblica la musica è sempre la stessa” - Quotidiano Sanità
					

“Il Governo Conte bis conferma la linea dei precedenti Esecutivi perdendo la prima vera occasione per confermare che il rafforzamento del SSN annunciato nel Programma di Governo rappresenta una reale priorità politica. Infatti, la mancata inversione di tendenza del rapporto spesa sanitaria/PIL...




					www.quotidianosanita.it


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda sono d'accordissimo, lo scrivo da un pezzo che chi si fa carico di governare cani gatti e porci non può limitarsi a dire "a cuccia" sperando che capisca anche il gatto e il porco, e se non capiscono sono scemi loro ..
> 
> Vuol dire che non sa fare il ruolo che ha scelto di fare
> 
> ...


No, non è solo una questione di comunicazione:
Sta arrivando un epidemia e servono i mezzi per diagnosticarla? 
Anticipi e compri tamponi e reagenti, non dopo lo scoppio. E questo vale anche per le mascherine e il resto dei DPP
Nelle Rsa erano destinati i casi in via di guarigione o meno gravi, mica quelli da intubare. Il non sapere però che un dimesso dall'ospedale può essere fonte d'infezione è molto grave, sia come principio in se che anche per il fatto che non si poteva fare il tampone.
Abito in Lombardia e ho il dente avvelenato per come è stata gestita qua. A livello di stato centrale ci sono stati infiniti errori e neanche questo è da negare. Sono stati tutti sulla linea dell'improvvisazione.

Ho avuto qualche sintomo all'inizio ma, nonostante abbia informato il mio medico, non è successo nulla. Da cittadino la mia preoccupazione è stata quella di non ammalarmi e di non appesantire la situazione, L'ho fatto ma mi sento costantemente preso per il culo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono anni che stanno tagliando, ricordo proteste negli anni passati da parte del personale medico, anche di mia conoscenza, e le lamentele del mio medico di base per i casini che stavano accadendo, quelle per la chiusura di strutture sul territorio...
> La gente si sveglia solo ora. Ricordo di avere scritto qui che qualche anno fa per varie cure mediche avevamo dovuto spendere 4000 euro in strutture private perché i tempi del pubblico erano ingestibili, la gente si accorge solo ora del caos della Sanità Pubblica.
> Che poi bastava leggere i giornali...
> 
> ...


Bastava anche andare dal mio medico di base che non solo non ha ricosciuto, ma neanche sospettato una frattura e mi ha prescritto una radiografia quando si era già saldata o quando mi aveva diagnosticato una forma degenerativa dove invece c’era una distorsione e così via.
Adesso i medici sono diventati tutti eroi, ma forse così li abbiamo voluti vedere perché non sapevamo a che santo votarci. Ma sono stati i medici a non individuare quale forma virale provocasse quelle polmoniti già a novembre, sono stati medici quelli che hanno negato la presenza del virus e non  hanno chiuso i reparti o hanno imposto che non venissero usati dispositivi di protezione ecc.
Sono stati i medici che hanno chiesto la possibilità di esercitare nel privato, alcuni in modo onesto e altri no, e sono medici quelli che hanno approvato molti provvedimenti, come l’alto numero di pazienti per i medici di base, perché erano economicamente convenienti.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> No, non è solo una questione di comunicazione:
> Sta arrivando un epidemia e servono i mezzi per diagnosticarla?
> Anticipi e compri tamponi e reagenti, non dopo lo scoppio. E questo vale anche per le mascherine e il resto dei DPP
> Nelle Rsa erano destinati i casi in via di guarigione o meno gravi, mica quelli da intubare. Il non sapere però che un dimesso dall'ospedale può essere fonte d'infezione è molto grave, sia come principio in se che anche per il fatto che non si poteva fare il tampone.
> ...


Lo sento che sei incazzato Ermik, ma è cosi
Va accettato cosi

Nelle rsa ci si è mandato chi occupava posti evidentemente, e stava meglio ma non poteva esser dimesso, perchè richiedeva ancora voglianza e cure, e i ricoveri aumentavano

Dove LI metti quelli in eccesso?

Nessuna struttura ospedaliera era pronta alla epidemia nessun ospedale.

E figuriamoci se devi esser pronto a una cosa che viene ogni 100 anni

Quando viene te la becchi e fai al meglio che puoi

Te sei pronto con una carrozzella in garage e una badante stipendiata che la spinge, se un giorno fai un incidente e resti sulla sedia a rotelle?

Io no

Eppure capita tutti i giorni a qualcuno, eh

Quando capitasse si fa con quel che si ha e ci si organizza al meglio


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo sento che sei incazzato Ermik, ma è cosi
> Va accettato cosi
> 
> Nelle rsa ci si è mandato chi occupava posti evidentemente, e stava meglio ma non poteva esser dimesso, perchè richiedeva ancora voglianza e cure, e i ricoveri aumentavano
> ...


No! Accetto e mi comporto responsabilmente di conseguenza. Certe cose capitano, non sto mica dando la colpa a nessuno della pandemia, sto solo dicendo che se ti sta arrivando una frana addosso provi a scappare, probabilmente ti becca lo stesso, ma magari, se ti sposti abbastanza ti arriva addosso una pioggia di sassetti e non un macigno da 27 tonnellate. La differenza è tutta qui.

All'inizio ho decisamente sottovalutato il tutto ma i segnali c'erano tutti, pazienza se ha me ha fatto comodo sminuire ( non conto un cazzo), chi aveva gli strumenti per leggere la situazione è stato di una negligenza dolosa.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo sento che sei incazzato Ermik, ma è cosi
> Va accettato cosi
> 
> Nelle rsa ci si è mandato chi occupava posti evidentemente, e stava meglio ma non poteva esser dimesso, perchè richiedeva ancora voglianza e cure, e i ricoveri aumentavano
> ...


Io credo che un piano però debba essere pronto.
Il punto è che ci vogliono le risorse per attuarlo. 
Risorse in senso di soldi, ma anche personale qualificato. Il personale non si prepara in un paio giorni, neanche settimane o mesi.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> però questa è una prospettiva , non l’unica.
> 
> 
> la coperta era corta, cortissima. Troppi malati da gestire e questo si sa.
> ...


Certo, ci sono molteplici prospettive.
La realtà è complessa, si diceva altrove.

Questa che citi, è molto simile a quella che ti citavo nel tuo 3d sulla strategia poco chiara della fase2.
Parlavo di coperta lisa, non semplicemente corta.
Con me sfondi una porta aperta su questa prospettiva.

Ne butto un'altra di prospettiva, partendo dal presupposto che la realtà è un prisma, e per avvicinarsi serve esplorare 

http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/in...gua=italiano&id=722&area=influenza&menu=vuoto

pubblicato il 13 dicembre 2007 e aggiornato a dicembre 2016

Piccola precisazione.
Per "avere i coglioni" non mi riferivo certo a movimenti scomposti e privi di fondamento. Tipo "mi licenzio" che è ovvio ed evidente non portino da nessuna parte.

Mi riferisco ad un muoversi che ha usato i canali adeguati, ossia quelli legali. Usando lo stesso linguaggio dell'ordinanza.
E quindi con cognizione di causa a diversi livelli.

Ti avevo anche postato un articolo nell'altro 3d, il 3d dove si equiparavano le rsa a ospizi, a riguardo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> No! Accetto e mi comporto responsabilmente di conseguenza. Certe cose capitano, non sto mica dando la colpa a nessuno della pandemia, sto solo dicendo che se ti sta arrivando una frana addosso provi a scappare, probabilmente ti becca lo stesso, ma magari, se ti sposti abbastanza ti arriva addosso una pioggia di sassetti e non un macigno da 27 tonnellate. La differenza è tutta qui.
> 
> All'inizio ho decisamente sottovalutato il tutto ma i segnali c'erano tutti, pazienza se ha me ha fatto comodo sminuire ( non conto un cazzo), chi aveva gli strumenti per leggere la situazione è stato di una negligenza dolosa.


Aveva le informazioni, ma aveva le competenze e gli strumenti intellettuali per metterle in relazione e mettere in atto i provvedimenti?
Purtroppo siamo messi così a tutti i livelli. Le situazioni da gestire vanno oltre la possibilità di chi le deve gestire.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo, ci sono molteplici prospettive.
> La realtà è complessa, si diceva altrove.
> 
> Questa è molto simile a quella che ti citavo nel tuo 3d sulla strategia della fase2.
> ...


Hanno interpretato male i punti 2 e 3
2. Minimizzare il rischio di trasmissione e limitare la morbosità e la mortalità dovute alla pandemia
3. Ridurre l’impatto della pandemia sui servizi sanitari


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> No! Accetto e mi comporto responsabilmente di conseguenza. Certe cose capitano, non sto mica dando la colpa a nessuno della pandemia, sto solo dicendo che se ti sta arrivando una frana addosso provi a scappare, probabilmente ti becca lo stesso, ma magari, se ti sposti abbastanza ti arriva addosso una pioggia di sassetti e non un macigno da 27 tonnellate. La differenza è tutta qui.
> 
> All'inizio ho decisamente sottovalutato il tutto ma i segnali c'erano tutti, pazienza se ha me ha fatto comodo sminuire ( non conto un cazzo), chi aveva gli strumenti per leggere la situazione è stato di una negligenza dolosa.


Ma infatti io lo dissi all'inizio, quando tutti la buttavano sugli aperitivi in piazza e sulla guerra ai razzisti, che chi aveva governo doveva informare con serietà e capillarità di mezzi. 

Quando in autunno torneranno a salire i contagi (e torneranno a salire di sicuro) saremo impreparati come ieri, ma speriamo almeno di essere preparati alla impreparazione. 

E di non cominciare subito a  urlare addosso al ragazzo o al vecchio che sono a 100 metri con la maschera tirata giù


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno interpretato male i punti 2 e 3
> 2. Minimizzare il rischio di trasmissione e limitare la morbosità e la mortalità dovute alla pandemia
> 3. Ridurre l’impatto della pandemia sui servizi sanitari


non ci avevo pensato!!...può essere 

potremmo dire che hanno attuato una "individualizzazione" del piano


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva le informazioni, ma aveva le competenze e gli strumenti intellettuali per metterle in relazione e mettere in atto i provvedimenti?
> Purtroppo siamo messi così a tutti i livelli. Le situazioni da gestire vanno oltre la possibilità di chi le deve gestire.


ma secondo te vanno oltre per dolo, incompetenza o fatalismo?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi riferisco ad un muoversi che ha usato i canali adeguati, ossia quelli legali. Usando lo stesso linguaggio dell'ordinanza.
> E quindi con cognizione di causa a diversi livelli.


La questione non la sento tanto a livello di canali ma a livello di scopo, quindi ti chiedo

Muoversi........ . Finalizzato a?


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La questione non la sento tanto a livello di canali ma a livello di scopo, quindi ti chiedo
> 
> Muoversi........ . Finalizzato a?


Proprio per non cadere nel sentire, anche perchè si sta parlando di fatti, ci sono informazioni a riguardo.
Basta cercarle.

Io avevo postato un articolo. Che spiegava piuttosto bene esattamente il fine e il contesto.
E l'avevo postato proprio a te fra l'altro. 

Aiutami a ricordare...era il 3d emergenza covid?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che un piano però debba essere pronto.
> Il punto è che ci vogliono le risorse per attuarlo.
> Risorse in senso di soldi, ma anche personale qualificato. Il personale non si prepara in un paio giorni, neanche settimane o mesi.


Sulla carta si disegnano mondi

Anche il piano antincendio di qualsiasi luogo di lavoro è scritto e appeso 

Ma quando scoppia davvero l'incendio 99 vokte su 100 ti ci pulisci il culo

Giusto che ci sia eh.. 
Ma chi vive sul campo sa che l'utilità effettiva è pari a zero


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Proprio per non cadere nel sentire, anche perchè si sta parlando di fatti, ci sono informazioni a riguardo.
> Basta cercarle.
> 
> Io avevo postato un articolo. Che spiegava piuttosto bene esattamente il fine e il contesto.
> ...


Basta che tu dica se il fine sarebbe "evitare" di prendere in struttura persone malate..

Così ci si intende direttamente e non attraverso gli articoli.

O io e te abbiamo bisogno degli articoli per intenderci?


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bastava anche andare dal mio medico di base che non solo non ha ricosciuto, ma neanche sospettato una frattura e mi ha prescritto 7na radiografia quando si era già saldata o quando mi aveva diagnosticato una forma degenerativa dov’è c’era una distorsione è così via.
> Adesso i medici sono diventati tutti eroi, ma forse così li abbia voluto vedere perché non sapevamo a che santo votarci. Ma sono stati i medici a non individuare quale forma virale provocasse quelle polmoniti già a novembre, sono stati medici quelli che hanno negato la presenza del virus e non  hanno chiuso i reparti o hanno imposto che non venissero usati dispositivi di protezione ecc.
> Sono stati i medici che hanno chiesto la possibilità di esercitare nel privato, alcuni in modo onesto e altri no, e sono medici quelli che hanno approvato molti provvedimenti, come l’alto numero di pazienti per i medici di base, perché erano economicamente convenienti.


Parliamo di formazione?  

Sono d'accordo eh, in linea generale.
Quando sono stata ricoverata, una infermiera mi ha messo la flebo dopo l'operazione, mi sono accorta che era una cosa fatta non bene.
LE ho fatto domande. Chiedendo se per caso non avesse fallato la vena e spiegandole che le mie si rompono subito. Ha minimizzato.

...stia tranquilla signora (solo per il signora si sarebbe meritata una testata nei denti, prima per il "stia tranquilla" e poi per il signora )

Dopo 5 minuti mi era evidente fosse un fuorivena.
La chiamo. Le dico se perfavore può controllare.
Guarda il mio braccio, poi mi guarda io in silenzio con la tachipirina che mi scorreva fra vena e tessuti. (un freddo).
Resta in silenzio.
Mi rompo il cazzo e le dico sibilando "dicasi fuorivena!". "può risolvere perfavore?"
Ha chiamato la collega 

MA.

Proprio perchè di esperienze simili a riguardo ce ne sono parecchio, l'affidamento un tanto al kg io non riesco proprio a farlo rientrare nel mio modus operandi.
Le cazzate si fanno. Sono già nel conto. (quando mi sono operata sapevo che c'era un margine di fallimento, che il 100% di cui mi avevano detto sarebbe stata probabilmente una cazzata e me lo stavano dicendo perchè *la risposta realistica* "non si sa nulla. Lo si vedrà" *non è generalmente accettata* e quindi stava usando un protocollo comunicativo in equilibrio fra la verità da dire al paziente e la realtà dell'incertezza. Son medici, mica maghi con poteri di preveggenza.).

Se lavori con le persone, le cazzate fai sulle persone.
A volte va liscia, a volte fai un fuorivena, a volte ti dimentichi le garze in pancia, a volte l'operazione è perfettamente riuscita ma il paziente è morto.
Fa parte del lavoro.

Se se ne fanno tante nell'ordinario, figuriamoci nello straordinario.
Leggevo questo medico, di Cremona mi pare, che elencava gli errori commessi con i primi ricoverati, dal dosaggio dell'ossigeno, ai tentativi al buio per i farmaci etc etc.
Fa parte del lavoro e del lavoro in emergenza.

*Credere che i medici siano onniscienti e onnipotenti, che il loro sorriso corrisponda davvero ad un sorriso anche interiore, che se ti tranquillizzano sia sul serio e non un "protocollo comunicativo" è una falsa credenza.*
Ed è il motivo per cui se un medico mi dice "stia tranquilla, io mi preoccupo". 

Lavorando con l'utenza lo dico pure io. Cerco di essere onesta. Ma altrettanto onestamente mi capita di indorare la pillola. Di dare la "verità" a piccole dosi costruendo passa a passo il terreno perchè possa essere accolta. Per non fare sincericidio.

Ed è il motivo per cui a maggior ragione la responsabilità personale in situazioni di questo genere dovrebbe salire ai massimi livelli.

Quello che io vedo è anche un delegare ad una ideale infallibilità la propria salvezza salvo incazzarsi quando emerge la realtà: *ossia che non siamo infallibili. E che le cure si fanno mentre le si sbaglia.*

Come a me sembra utopico pensare che la politica abbia le soluzioni e sia in grado di governare lo straordinario quando non è in grado di governare l'ordinario.

Anche qui, mica ci si improvvisa. Se non eri capace prima, mica lo sarai poi.

Il casino che è stato fatto era prevedibilissimo. 
Ed è il motivo per cui sarebbe stato auspicabile un maggior rigore da parte di tutti, fin dall'inizio. 
Non per cambiare i fatti eh. Ma per limitare i danni. 
Eravamo in merda prima del corona, figuriamoci durante. Non è che la merda si trasforma in cioccolato. 

Se a questo si somma anche l'irresponsabilità politica e il non controllo da parte dei cittadini del livello politico di cui parlavi ieri sera....ne esce quel che ne è uscito.

Penso sia questo il motivo per cui sia importante parlare, informarsi, studiare, raccogliere informazioni.

EDIT: adesso che sono invecchiata, non penso neanche più che serva a cambiare qualcosa di significativo. Ma almeno un po' ci si tutela. Se si riesce. E non è sempre detto. SE ti devi affidare, ad un certo punto non puoi che affidarti e incrociare le dita. (la mia operazione per esempio è andata così. Poteva andare meglio. Poteva anche andare peggio. Tutto sommato è accettabile. Anche se io sono ancora dolorante e piuttosto disabile e ci vorrà ancora moltissimo tempo per arrivare ad un livello accettabile di benessere complessivo. E' la medicina. Ed è la vita).


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Basta che tu dica se il fine sarebbe "evitare" di prendere in struttura persone malate..
> 
> Così ci si intende direttamente e non attraverso gli articoli.
> 
> O io e te abbiamo bisogno degli articoli per intenderci?


Il punto, è che non conta nulla quello che penso io o quello che pensi tu. 

Il mio parere personale è che ogni struttura ha il suo specifico e che questo specifico non è "emotivo" ma è regolamentato da uno statuto (che ha valore legale).
Le rsa che sono state ritenute idonee nell'ordinanza erano quelle con reparti subacuti.
Reparti che sarebbero dovuti essere valutati in loco, anche con il coinvolgimento dell'ATS.

Già leggendo questo, io ero saltata sulla sedia.
Siamo in piena epidemia. Non si sa con cosa abbiamo a che fare.
Ma sappiamo che il target preferito sono esattamente gli ospiti RSA.
La gente ha bisogno che amadeus gli spieghi cosa fare.
Sono state sospese le cure ordinarie perchè gli ospedali non ce la fanno.
Etc etc...e davero davero si parla di valutazione in loco???

Facciamo che allora me la dici giusta e non pubblichi una ordinanza silente?
Facciamo che ci metti la faccia e mi dici "caro cittadino, non sto qui a dirvi i perchè e i percome e come ci siamo arrivati, ma siamo in una situazione per cui dovremo sacrificare qualcuno. Abbiamo deciso che sacrifichiamo i vecchi nelle rsa e quelli a casa (qui da me è stato consigliato a parecchie persone di non portarli in ospedale, che sarebbe stato peggio...).

Facciamo che quando, visto che non hai aperto bocca, ti vengono a tirar la giacca non fai le sceneggiate e ti assumi le conseguenze di quelle scelte invece di far lo scaricabarile?
E facciamo che il cittadino impara a pretendere questo?

Usiamo questo tempo e questo spazio per farlo?
Che era poi la domanda di questo 3d.

Però so che questo è un mio desiderata.
Quindi me lo tengo per me. 

Perchè non porta niente. Se non confusione.
Che poi parte "ma io penso che" " a me è successo questo" "mio cuggino dice che"

Ed in ogni caso, *preferisco a discutere a partire da un fatto in comune.
Chiaro e definito.*
Fatto, non esperienza.
Attorno a cui esprimere competenze, che sono ovviamente mescolate al personale, ma pendono nella direzione del contenuto. 
Il top è quando chi discute sa fare la suddivisione fra le due. 
*OGGETTO e non SOGGETTO. *(ecco perchè gli articoli).

Per quanto riguarda i fatti io, ma penso anche tu, ho bisogno di informazioni che non derivino dal mio sentire personale.
E che lo puliscano anche. Che lo contraddicano magari.

Un po' come gli scienziati con gli articoli in peer review.
https://www.wired.it/scienza/lab/2020/05/10/coronavirus-studio-peer-review/


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ma secondo te vanno oltre per dolo, incompetenza o fatalismo?


Sono proprio scemi


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

Per la prossima emergenza, ma è una emergenza sempre prendere decisioni, ci vorrebbe uno scatto di vera partecipazione. Bisognerebbe smetterla di andare a fare le pulci per ogni piccola mancanza, grammaticale o di stile, smettere di criticare le facce (abbiamo presente De Gasperi e i suoi denti? Adesso verrebbe considerato impresentabile come assessore) o ogni incertezza su qualche argomento, perché solo i dittatori sanno tutto.
Cerchiamo di riconoscere il valore dei partiti, delle riunioni dopo il lavoro faticose e stancanti e delle studio della politica, della economia e dell’arricchimento reciproco non per metterci in mostra e gratificare il nostro ego, sentendoci quelli che le cose le sanno, ma per collaborare per elaborare proposte coerenti.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ( *non conto un cazzo*)


Non è rivolto a te come Ermik, sia chiaro.  

Ma è proprio quel pensiero, io non conto un cazzo, io non posso fare niente, quel che faccio non fa la differenza che compartecipa al creare le valanghe.

Io non conto un cazzo quindi faccio questa cosa.
Eppure, l'assembramento è proprio fatto da tanti uno che non contano un cazzo.

Quel che sto dicendo, e che dicevo, rispetto alle reti sociali, allo scambio di competenze, allo studiare, al fare ricerca azione partendo dal basso, al discutere, al rompere i coglioni....è che non è vero che non si conta un cazzo.

Si conta quel che si conta.

Se poi la valanga ti travolge...almeno ci si è provato.

Per me, parere personale, è una questione di onore e di onorare.

Lo ribadisco, *sto USANDO quel tuo inciso per riferirmi a qualcosa di carattere generale e non personale.*
Non sto dicendo cosa hai fatto o non hai fatto tu, etc etc.
Spero sia chiaro.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il punto, è che non conta nulla quello che penso io o quello che pensi tu.
> 
> Il mio parere personale è che ogni struttura ha il suo specifico e che questo specifico non è "emotivo" ma è regolamentato da uno statuto (che ha valore legale).
> Le rsa che sono state ritenute idonee nell'ordinanza erano quelle con reparti subacuti.
> ...


Il "fatto comune" da cui sono partito, è questo che hai scritto te

Nelle strutture dove ci sono operatori coi controcoglioni, già all'inizio di marzo con l'ordinanza avevano iniziato ad attivarsi per rispondere picche all'ordinanza.
In quelle strutture non c'è stato innalzamento delle morti rispetto agli anni precedenti.
E nessun contagio.

Su questo fatto comune ho proposto la mia prospettiva.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti, e continuo ormai a dirlo da una vita in questo 3d, non è una faccenda di stabilire citando comportamente estremi una qualsivoglia "ragione" nello stabilire cosa sia giusto o cosa sia pericoloso, dal momento che tutti, ma proprio tutti credo qui dentro lo si abbia capito.
> *Si tratta di uscire dall' ottica del personale e dal vissuto singolare per approdare a una visione collettiva*, inclusiva, totale, di cosa sia la pandemia e di cosa ci lascerà in eredità.
> Ma perlopiù si continua a dire: Io ho messo la mascherina!



Sono d'accordo. 

Se ne parlava con @isabel 

Distinguere il personale dal particolare e il particolare dal generale. 

Anche perchè una visione collettiva e inclusiva non è costituita semplicemente dalle esperienze personali. 

Riguardo la mascherina, è non saper muoversi dalla mascherina, che è un gradino, un ingrediente. 
Ma considerare la mascherina in sè senza quel che vien prima in termini di pensiero nell'indossarla oppure no e quel che vien dopo l'averlo fatto oppure no significa chiudere ogni possibilità di comunicazione che non sia la bega "mascherina sì oppure no" che inevitabilmetne porta a "a me pesa a me piace etcetc". Che ci sta. CI si può anche scherzare. 

Ma se diventa il nucleo non si palra più di collettività e men che meno di inclusione. 

Oggi comunque ragionavo con G. che a me per esempio piace indossare la mascherina, mi piace la sensazione di bocca e naso avvolti. 
Ma questa mia sensazione non sposta di un mm nulla. 
A mia sorella invece da un fastidio estremo e la mal tollera. 
Anche questo non sposta nulla di neanche un mm.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il "fatto comune" da cui sono partito, è questo che hai scritto te
> 
> Nelle strutture dove ci sono operatori coi controcoglioni, già all'inizio di marzo con l'ordinanza avevano iniziato ad attivarsi per rispondere picche all'ordinanza.
> In quelle strutture non c'è stato innalzamento delle morti rispetto agli anni precedenti.
> ...


Certo. Hai portato un' altra prospettiva, la coperta per te corta e per me lisa, e io ne ho portata ancora un'altra.
Ossia i piani che sono sui tavoli istituzionali dal 2007. Prime linee risalenti al 2002 e aggiornate nel 2005.

Hai anche citato equipe che han minacciato il licenziamento e io ho specificato che "avere i coglioni" non è sicuramente fare i capricci o andare di pancia (ossia lasciarsi guidare dall'emotività del momento).
Ma è invece entrare nell'ordinanza in modo competente, usando il linguaggio dell'ordinanza e muoversi in quel canale, ossia la legislazione.

E a quel punto ti ho ricordato un articolo che ti postai credo ad inizio aprile che in modo chiaro illustrava quel che stava succedendo e il fine che chiedevi a me. (meglio espresso dai diretti interessati).

Ossia ti ho fondamentalmente rimandato al cercare informazioni ufficiali.

La mia opinione è la mia opinione. Una volta che l'ho espressa, non è che ho molte aggiunte da fare.

Ho capito che la tua opinione è che non si potesse fare diversamente. 
Ho capito bene?
Se ho capito bene, ok.
Non mi pare ci sia molto altro da dire.

Mettere altre informazioni, ufficiali magari, arricchirebbe il confronto.
Non pensi?

Se hai altri articoli, fonti da citarmi le leggo con interesse.
A me piace molto quando mi si danno informazioni che non ho.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

Questo è ciò che poi si vede


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo. Hai portato un' altra prospettiva, la coperta per te corta e per me lisa, e io ne ho portata ancora un'altra.
> Ossia i piani che sono sui tavoli istituzionali dal 2007. Prime linee risalenti al 2002 e aggiornate nel 2005.
> 
> Hai anche citato equipe che han minacciato il licenziamento e io ho specificato che "avere i coglioni" non è sicuramente fare i capricci o andare di pancia (ossia lasciarsi guidare dall'emotività del momento).
> ...


Dipende dalla ricchezza percepita individualmente, e a come la si spende, è anche al perchè si mette in circolo

Come spiegavo la Mia opinione è che se nuoti nella merda ADESSO non serve sapere né di piani del 2002 né del 2005, ma serve sapere se levi un po' di cacca anche tu 

Se non te la senti, va bene. 

Se usi il tuo controcoglione per svicolare, va bene

Ma la merda resta, e qualcuno la deve levare 

E anche la merda è stato un fatto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende dalla ricchezza percepita individualmente, e a come la si spende, è anche al perchè si mette in circolo
> 
> Come spiegavo la Mia opinione è che se nuoti nella merda ADESSO non serve sapere né di piani del 2002 né del 2005, ma serve sapere se levi un po' di cacca anche tu
> 
> ...


Però la situazione emergenziale si può prevedere e si possono approntare procedure e farle diventare reazioni codificate e automatiche che funzionano. 
Tu dici che non funzionano e che, in caso di vero incendio, tutti vanno nel panico e dimenticano il piano di evacuazione. Invece nella mia esperienza non è così. Il piano libera la mente dal dover pensare quale possa essere il percorso migliore e sicuro ci rende più pronti per altri imprevisti e ci libera dal panico.
Funzionano così tutte le procedure e così possiamo guidando affrontare una manovra di emergenza perché non dobbiamo pensare a dove si trovano acceleratore e freno e cambio. Anche avere le cinture di sicurezza ci toglie la preoccupazione di tenere il passeggero.
Tutta la società è strutturata in questo modo. Lasciamo tranquilli i figli a scuola e possiamo concentrarci nel lavoro, perché sappiamo che troveranno persone selezionate che sè ne occuperanno e che sanno il fatto loro anche in caso di emergenza. Andiamo anche in ospedale con lo stesso spirito.
Però dobbiamo innanzi tutto selezionare i politici in base a una visione del futuro e a una competenza che non sia quella di agevolare i nostri affari e toglierci di torno ciò che deturpa la nostra visione arcadica del mondo.
Altrimenti sì ci troviamo poi dei fessi che non sanno applicare le procedure.
Poi, si spera, pagheranno, ma che ci risolve che la paghino dopo?


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende dalla ricchezza percepita individualmente, e a come la si spende, è anche al perchè si mette in circolo
> 
> Come spiegavo la Mia opinione è che se nuoti nella merda ADESSO non serve sapere né di piani del 2002 né del 2005, ma *serve sapere se levi un po' di cacca anche tu*
> 
> ...


Stai reclutando? 

Seriamente.

E io l'ho letta la tua opinione.
E ti ho espresso la mia.

Mi sembra che ognuno abbia capito l'opinione dell'altro.

Sinceramente non è che abbia molto altro da aggiungere 
In termini di opinione personale.

Come dicevo, se invece hai altri dati che non conosco da offrirmi te ne sono vivamente grata.
Mi piace imparare cose nuove. 

Per quanto riguarda la cacca, non è sul forum che c'è da fare.
Il forum è relax, a volte arricchimento a volte passatempo.

Il fare riguarda il concreto fuori dal virtuale. 
E per certo questo forum non è un virtuale che possa in un qualche modo esser mezzo per un fare di un qualunque tipo.
In questa situazione.

Poi per cene, caffè e cose del genere può anche andar bene.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la situazione emergenziale si può prevedere e si possono approntare procedure e farle diventare reazioni codificate e automatiche che funzionano.
> Tu dici che non funzionano e che, in caso di vero incendio, tutti vanno nel panico e dimenticano il piano di evacuazione. Invece nella mia esperienza non è così. Il piano libera la mente dal dover pensare quale possa essere il percorso migliore e sicuro ci rende più pronti per altri imprevisti e ci libera dal panico.
> Funzionano così tutte le procedure e così possiamo guidando affrontare una manovra di emergenza perché non dobbiamo pensare a dove si trovano acceleratore e freno e cambio. Anche avere le cinture di sicurezza ci toglie la preoccupazione di tenere il passeggero.
> Tutta la società è strutturata in questo modo. Lasciamo tranquilli i figli a scuola e possiamo concentrarci nel lavoro, perché sappiamo che troveranno persone selezionate che sè ne occuperanno e che sanno il fatto loro anche in caso di emergenza. Andiamo anche in ospedale con lo stesso spirito.
> ...


Si può, e aggiungo si deve

Tenendo bene a mente però che (in questo contesto specifico) servono mezzi che non abbiamo. 

Pensa che nemmeno abbiamo mezzi adeguati per affrontare un sisma, ad esempio per la ricostruzione in tempi decenti 

E di terremoti in Italia ce ne è un po' di più che di pandemie


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bastava anche andare dal mio medico di base che non solo non ha ricosciuto, ma neanche sospettato una frattura e mi ha prescritto una radiografia quando si era già saldata o quando mi aveva diagnosticato una forma degenerativa dove invece c’era una distorsione e così via.
> Adesso i medici sono diventati tutti eroi, ma forse così li abbiamo voluti vedere perché non sapevamo a che santo votarci. Ma sono stati i medici a non individuare quale forma virale provocasse quelle polmoniti già a novembre, sono stati medici quelli che hanno negato la presenza del virus e non  hanno chiuso i reparti o hanno imposto che non venissero usati dispositivi di protezione ecc.
> Sono stati i medici che hanno chiesto la possibilità di esercitare nel privato, alcuni in modo onesto e altri no, e sono medici quelli che hanno approvato molti provvedimenti, come l’alto numero di pazienti per i medici di base, perché erano economicamente convenienti.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Bastava anche andare dal mio medico di base che non solo non ha ricosciuto, ma neanche sospettato una frattura e mi ha prescritto una radiografia quando si era già saldata o quando mi aveva diagnosticato una forma degenerativa dove invece c’era una distorsione e così via.
> Adesso i medici sono diventati tutti eroi, ma forse così li abbiamo voluti vedere perché non sapevamo a che santo votarci. Ma sono stati i medici a non individuare quale forma virale provocasse quelle polmoniti già a novembre, sono stati medici quelli che hanno negato la presenza del virus e non  hanno chiuso i reparti o hanno imposto che non venissero usati dispositivi di protezione ecc.
> Sono stati i medici che hanno chiesto la possibilità di esercitare nel privato, alcuni in modo onesto e altri no, e sono medici quelli che hanno approvato molti provvedimenti, come l’alto numero di pazienti per i medici di base, perché erano economicamente convenienti.


Nel pubblico sono stato, anni fa, operato di trapianto di cornea con una tecnica innovativa.
Nel privato sono stato visitato per la prostata da una dottoressa praticamente in sala d'aspetto, dato che lei aveva la valigia pronta per tornarsene a casa al Sud. Era venerdì pomeriggio.
Nel pubblico è nata mia figlia, insieme al nipotino di Galliani. E lui mi ha fatto gli auguri.
Nel privato non hanno ricoverato mia moglie per una polmonite interstiziale perché non avevano più posto, 5 anni fa
Nel privato sono morti i miei due suoceri.
Uno dei più osannati medici per la lotta al tumore che ha aperto una clinica molto nota aveva dichiarato senza speranza mia cognata, rifiutandosi di curarla.
Nel pubblico l'hanno seguita lo stesso e dopo quasi 15 anni è ancora qui, con i suoi figli.
Chi ha fatto scelte per favorire il privato in luogo del pubblico ha la responsabilità di aver creato strutture e medici sottoposti a logiche aziendali.
I risultati ora sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

E aggiungo, che lo stesso rischio lo pavento per la scuola. Se a settembre dovesse realizzarsi lo scenario della ministra azzolina, ingestibile e inaccettabile per tanti genitori, io credo che ci sarà una fuga verso il privato che saprà adeguare le strutture per tempo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stai reclutando?
> 
> Seriamente.
> 
> ...


Io invece di aggiungere ho ancora..  
e cioè che attivarsi per  "levare le gambe" nella emergenza, non è una buona base per costruire nulla di solidale e di spirito di comunità 

Anzi, è esattamente la base per spaccare una visione sociale unitaria 

È una opinione mia, ovviamente, nessun dato, anche se di "dati" in realtà io ne vedrei parecchi  

Purtroppo per le informazioni, temo che con me avrai poca soddisfazione.. 

Il potere delle informazioni non mi è mai interessato, e quando le ho sono il primo a prenderne distanza d'uso . 

Pensa.. Fin dai tempi del perplessogate tanti volevano darmi informazioni, e io a dire:
"non voglio sapere nulla" 

Io questo forum lo vivo così


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva le informazioni, ma aveva le competenze e gli strumenti intellettuali per metterle in relazione e mettere in atto i provvedimenti?
> Purtroppo siamo messi così a tutti i livelli. Le situazioni da gestire vanno oltre la possibilità di chi le deve gestire.


Possiamo arrivare a dire che a tanti non gliene frega un cazzo, competenze o meno?
Deve emergere il principio che non tutti ci stanno perdendo in questa situazione.
State guardando solo i morti, i falliti, la gente comune...
Mica è per tutti così.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Io invece di aggiungere ho ancora*..
> e cioè che attivarsi per  "levare le gambe" nella emergenza, non è una buona base per costruire nulla di solidale e di spirito di comunità
> 
> Anzi, è esattamente la base per spaccare una visione sociale unitaria
> ...


Vai allora, ti leggo sempre volentieri e a volte i tuoi spunti mi sono "illuminanti".
Vedi prospettive che io non ho visto, a volte mi sono interessanti altre no.
In questo caso no  

E' un po' il discorso del guardare il giardino con l'erba alta.
Lo guardo. Lo riguardo. Lo commento. Poi mi stufo di dirmi "eehhh, l'erba alta, aaahhh...l'erba alta".
O mi metto sulla sdraio e ignoro o prendo e la taglio.

La cosa che mi è interessante però è rendermi conto di come si è arrivati all'erba alta senza quasi rendersene conto.
E raccogliere informazioni per fare in modo di gestire meglio la volta successiva.
(che è anche l'IT del 3d, come avevi fatto giustamente notare rispetto alla strategia va bene tutto, ma poi c'è anche l'IT). 

Informazioni, non pettegolezzi...il "perplessogate" è stato la summa dell'arte del pettegolezzo, dell'arte del travisamento e dell'equivoco.
Tanto che quando si è trattato di tagliar l'erba...


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva le informazioni, ma aveva le competenze e gli strumenti intellettuali per metterle in relazione e mettere in atto i provvedimenti?
> Purtroppo siamo messi così a tutti i livelli. Le situazioni da gestire vanno oltre la possibilità di chi le deve gestire.


Mia cognata era dirigente nelle RSA.
Sopra di lei c'era un mondo bellissimo, esattamente come nel CNR.
Ha avuto un esaurimento per tanto tempo appena l'ha scoperto, e alla fine ci ha lasciato le penne.
In Italia non vai più avanti per competenze, ma per amicizie e clienti, e a un certo livello hai tanto da rendere e tanto da tacere. A cosa credi siano dovute le esternazioni isteriche dei vari primari, ricercatori e altro, tutti in prima fila sui media?
A puro esibizionismo?
Davvero pensiamo che tutte le decisioni siano state prese SOLO pensando al nostro bene e con grande ingenuità?


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono proprio scemi


Hai una concezione ottimistica della gestione del potere.
Esattamente come me che in lista ho preso un solo voto...


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per la prossima emergenza, ma è una emergenza sempre prendere decisioni, ci vorrebbe uno scatto di vera partecipazione. Bisognerebbe smetterla di andare a fare le pulci per ogni piccola mancanza, grammaticale o di stile, smettere di criticare le facce (abbiamo presente De Gasperi e i suoi denti? Adesso verrebbe considerato impresentabile come assessore) o ogni incertezza su qualche argomento, perché solo i dittatori sanno tutto.
> Cerchiamo di riconoscere il valore dei partiti, delle riunioni dopo il lavoro faticose e stancanti e delle studio della politica, della economia e dell’arricchimento reciproco non per metterci in mostra e gratificare il nostro ego, sentendoci quelli che le cose le sanno, ma per collaborare per elaborare proposte coerenti.


Che restano per un comune mortale sempre all'interno delle sedi dei partiti.
Che se non è il PD comunque non contano un cazzo.
L'ho fatto per anni con i Verdi, era Monguzzi (quanto mi stava sulle...) e con Rifondazione.
Non capisco come uno possa rendere attuabili le sue proposte all'interno del PD, quando praticamente il partito ha in mano tutte le strutture di gestione del potere e dei voti, dalle associazioni al CNR, financo alle dirigenze degli Ospedali etc.
Al limite il lavoro lo fai ottenendo qualche risultato nell'ambito comunale o regionale, non di più, lottando per una pista ciclabile o per una modifica al PGT.


----------



## Lostris (29 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai una concezione ottimistica della gestione del potere.
> Esattamente come me che in lista ho preso un solo voto...


Il tuo?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nel pubblico sono stato, anni fa, operato di trapianto di cornea con una tecnica innovativa.
> Nel privato sono stato visitato per la prostata da una dottoressa praticamente in sala d'aspetto, dato che lei aveva la valigia pronta per tornarsene a casa al Sud. Era venerdì pomeriggio.
> Nel pubblico è nata mia figlia, insieme al nipotino di Galliani. E lui mi ha fatto gli auguri.
> Nel privato non hanno ricoverato mia moglie per una polmonite interstiziale perché non avevano più posto, 5 anni fa
> ...


Non criticavo certo il pubblico.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E aggiungo, che lo stesso rischio lo pavento per la scuola. Se a settembre dovesse realizzarsi lo scenario della ministra azzolina, ingestibile e inaccettabile per tanti genitori, io credo che ci sarà una fuga verso il privato che saprà adeguare le strutture per tempo.


Le idee per settembre sono insensate.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai una concezione ottimistica della gestione del potere.
> Esattamente come me che in lista ho preso un solo voto...


Io di più tzé .
Non è ottimistico pensare che siano proprio scemi. Scemi non vuol dire ingenui o in buona fede.
I maggiori danni li fanno gli scemi che fanno i furbi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che restano per un comune mortale sempre all'interno delle sedi dei partiti.
> Che se non è il PD comunque non contano un cazzo.
> L'ho fatto per anni con i Verdi, era Monguzzi (quanto mi stava sulle...) e con Rifondazione.
> Non capisco come uno possa rendere attuabili le sue proposte all'interno del PD, quando praticamente il partito ha in mano tutte le strutture di gestione del potere e dei voti, dalle associazioni al CNR, financo alle dirigenze degli Ospedali etc.
> Al limite il lavoro lo fai ottenendo qualche risultato nell'ambito comunale o regionale, non di più, lottando per una pista ciclabile o per una modifica al PGT.


Sarebbe meglio non avere nessuna possibilità di gestire il potere?
Bisogna fare fatica per effettuare il controllo anche dentro i partiti.
Altrimenti lasciamo perdere pure di ragionare oppure ...fai un partito tu e vediamo chi ti vota (cit.)


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vai allora, ti leggo sempre volentieri e a volte i tuoi spunti mi sono "illuminanti".
> Vedi prospettive che io non ho visto, a volte mi sono interessanti altre no.
> In questo caso no
> 
> ...


Quando risulto interessante è mi vien detto, generalmente mi preoccupo
La vedo una forma dell'inganno.. Una inculata vestita a festa, insomma  

Non ho dati validati si cui appoggiarmi, ma statistiche inquietanti si 

Io invece ho visto spinti interessanti da te, sull'argomento
Più interessanti da te che dagli articoli che hai postato, se devo esser franco
Questione di punti di interesse, come si diceva

Riguardo l'erba che cresce..
Mio suocero ha un grande giardino, ma mantenerlo è fatica
E le risorse servono altrove
È pronosticabile che l'erba cresca..
E altrettanto pronosticabile che ci si accorga che è cresciuta troppo quando ci sbuca fuori un leone

A questo livello, non servono né scienziati né indovinii, basta un giardino modestamente grande e risorse inadeguate, per aver tutti gli strumenti per pronosticare scenari futuri

Magari non uscirà un leone, ma qualche brutta sorpresa diversa dal leone

Parte della rappresentazione della vita è esattamente il giardino erboso (per me)

Riguardo il perplessogate non posso aggiungere molto, non ho informazioni atte a validare il fatto che fossero pettegolezzi o informazioni 

Stroncavo sul nascere tutte le velleità da ogni parte mi provenissero


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo vedevi - Quelli della nottte - O sei troppo giovane?


all'epoca ero grande ma non abbastanza


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando risulto interessante è mi vien detto, generalmente mi preoccupo
> La vedo una forma dell'inganno.. Una inculata vestita a festa, insomma
> 
> Non ho dati validati si cui appoggiarmi, ma statistiche inquietanti si
> ...


Io non ho scritto che TU sei interessante.  

Ho scritto che LA TUA PROSPETTIVA è o non è interessante.

Sono due affermazioni profondamente diverse.
Non pensi?

Se si comincia a confonderle e a sovrapporle è impossibile comunicare. E il comunicare si trasforma in immaginare, usando l'altro come contenitore dei propri immaginari, delle proprie emozioni, etc etc.. tentando fra l'altro di scaricare addosso pure la responsabilità della dinamica e dei contenuti spostati.

A me piace decidere da chi, come e quando farmi usare. Consenso.
Ed inoltre è un meccanismo pesantissimo, per me perlomeno, che non amo i balletti degli impliciti, del detto/non detto e tutte le robe politically correct. (se lo devo gestire, mi faccio pagare. A gratis anche no).


A: "hai detto UNA COSA stupida"
B: "AAARRGHH....mi hai detto che sono stupid*, mi hai offeso, bla bla bla..."
A: ""



Ecco. Io lì mi fermo. Comunicazione chiusa.
E perdita di interesse.
Non vale più la pena di andare oltre in nessun tip di discorso che non sia come si butta la pasta (ed è a rischio pesantezza anche il come si butta la basta se per caso si comincia a esprimere un proprio modo mettendolo sul tavolo per spiegarlo).

Il perplessogate si è fondamentalmente costruito su una discomunicazione di questo tipo.

"mi ha scritto questo e intendeva questo. IO LO SO!!!"
Bastava leggere la struttura delle comunicazioni in chiaro (e buttar lì qualche cerino mezzo spento per veder divampare la paglia), senza bisogno di andare in quelle dietro le quinte per capire con chi si aveva a che fare oppure no.
Con me qualcuno si era arrabbiato perchè non ero stata empatica (  ) e non avevo risposto a mail che secondo lo scrivente erano informative...dopo averle lette a me non dicevano nulla, se non chiedere implicitamente uno schieramento....almeno esplicitare la richiesta...

Quando vedo che PER ME è inutilmente dispendioso, mollo e ignoro.

Il mio tempo è prezioso, è l'unica vera ricchezza il tempo e il modo in cui si decide di investirlo.

Ed è il motivo per cui preferisco avere le informazioni (dati) attorno a cui discutere e intorno a cui anche esprimere opinioni.
E discutere con chi sa fare la distinzione fra oggetto e soggetto.
E con chi sa collocare la differenza fra dignità dell'opinione e validità (soggetta ovviamente a ragionamento scientifico di validazione. In caso contrario non si tratterebbe di validità. Altro motivo per cui servono dati.)

Anche i terrapiattisti per me hanno opinioni dignitose, se poi però dal dignitoso passiamo al valore, allora no.
Ed è perfettamente inutile discutere a riguardo.
Opinioni dignitose, ma non valide rispetto al contenuto generale.
(che è lo stesso trattamento che riservo all'esperienza personale. Valida per il personale. Fine. non è indicativa e non ha valore generale.).

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...terapia-intensiva_it_5ed0baadc5b6d7d25853e7af

Non so se esiste questo tipo. Ma tenendo conto di quel che ho visto in giro, mi sembra realistico.
Ed è un buon esempio di opinione personale che è una cazzata pur avendo dignità di espressione.
Poi però, presa la mazzata nei denti, pure questo va a succhiare dove prima della mazzata sparava. (e questo tipo di costo sinceramente mi sta sul cazzo. Se uno nasce tondo...praise the lord!!!!)


Nella presenza di quelle distinzioni - oggetto/soggetto; dignità/validità - a mio parere ne esce qualcosa che può essere interessante PER ME.

Se diventa io penso tu pensi, egli pensa...dopo un po' mi succede quello che mi è successo ieri nello scambio con te.
No è interessante. Detto una volta o due il mio pensiero, non ho altro da dire.
Non mi è più interessante neppure il mio pensiero se ripetuto senza arricchimenti validi e spendibili concretamente.

E' lo stesso motivo per cui non seguo la politica, noiosa, inconcludente. Con in aggiunta la ricerca del consenso e la propaganda (ultimamente fra l'altro propaganda che ha pure la faccia di culo della negazione della realtà buttando in vacca e spostando sulle offese personali...tipo lo show di formigoni di questi giorni..."aaaahhh, non hai niente da dire se parli dei miei arresti!!!")

Ho anche io un giardino parecchio grande...se non taglio l'erba non è praticabile e non posso raggiungere la mia casa.
Ergo procuro e gestisco le risorse in modo da tener l'erba come deve essere.
Semmai vado a "risparmiare" sul tenerlo a prato inglese.
Rivedo i miei standard. Ricolloco le risorse.

Ma se non taglio l'erba, in meno di un mese non passo con la macchina e resto chiusa fuori casa.

Se non sono in grado di gestire la cosa, cambio casa. E lascio fare a chi è capace e ha le risorse per farlo.
O mi ci associo (parte del mio prato per esempio non lo taglio io, ma lo taglia un vicino che usa il fieno per le sue bestie).
E questa seconda opzione è quella che preferisco. Come quando non avevo la lavatrice e, in cambio di lavaggio e stiro dei suoi vestiti, usavo la lavatrice del mio vicino. (idem la lavastoviglie).


Il resto è chiacchiera.


Da me, i contadini e i montanari riassumono questo modo di vedere le cose con "coi se e coi ma non si fa minestra".
Ed è meglio una minestra povera che la pancia vuota.

Altro che leoni nascosti nell'erba, o brutte cose che si celano fra gli arbusti. (per quelli se proprio c'è la doppietta).


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2020)

A study on infectivity of asymptomatic SARS-CoV-2 carriers - PubMed
					

In summary, all the 455 contacts were excluded from SARS-CoV-2 infection and we conclude that the infectivity of some asymptomatic SARS-CoV-2 carriers might be weak.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto che TU sei interessante.
> 
> Ho scritto che LA TUA PROSPETTIVA è o non è interessante.
> 
> ...


Certo che sono profondamente diverse, come affermazioni (prospettiva interessante, ovvero soggetto interessante) e avevo capito

Ma mi allarmo lo stesso, anzi se l'interessante è per l'oggetto forse mi allarmo un po' di più.   

Anche perché a scavare un minimo, se mi dici le la mia Ferrari è interessante, hai da passare attraverso me per accedervi, e quindi sul momento  divento fatalmente interessante anche io (ma non in quanto soggetto ma in quanto veicolo verso l'oggetto ) . 

Ma concordo con te, i soggetti annoiano molto meno degli oggetti, probabilmente, ed è anche il motivo per cui io come ti dicevo non mi sto annoiando affatto

E se l'oggetto ricercato quello è, e non va bene, è giusto chiudere (il famoso "voglio il gelato, mi dai il mattone") 

Quanto all erba.. Esistono anche giardini dove si può accedere in casa senza tagliare l'erba, e quindi la tua è una casa come molte, ma non come tutte

Valida per il personale, ma non per il generale come dicevi tu. 

Io credo che ognuno abbia il proprio prato incolto.. E il proprio prato curato (se l'incuria preclude poi l'accesso in casa direi che è prioritario tagliare) 

E la metafora era in questo senso, astratta dal tuo panorama personale (che ho trovato interessante) 

Nel senso che l'erba cresce incolta  da qualche parte del tuo giardino, del mio, di chiunque.. (erba/giardino/metafora) 

Solo che non ci se ne accorge. 
oppure si.. Vabbè ma tanto li io non ci vado, non mi interessa, che cresca pure, io tengo il mio pratino a posto, quel pezzo che interessa a me.. 

E poi.. Un bel giorno.. Domani.. Fra un anno o fra cinque.. O Fra 20.. 
Pof!


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che sono profondamente diverse, come affermazioni (prospettiva interessante, ovvero soggetto interessante) e avevo capito
> 
> Ma mi allarmo lo stesso, anzi se l'interessante è per l'oggetto forse mi allarmo un po' di più.
> 
> ...


Mmmhhh...

Non è detto che sia di interesse accedere alla ferrari.
E di sicuro non è consequenziale all'interesse per la ferrari stessa.

E non perchè si debba passare per la tua proprietà.
Ma perchè prima di tutto è da valutare se l'interesse riguardi la ferrari in sè o il farci un giro o il sedercisi sopra un minutino.

*E non son per niente scontati questi passaggi.*

(fra l'altro è uno scontato abbastanza adolescenziale "mi parla!!!...gli piaccio!!! o viceversa o declinazioni varie)

Quando si tratta di contenuti a me interessa esattamente il contenuto. L'oggetto.
Il soggetto non mi interessa minimamente.
Quando l'interesse riguarda il soggetto io lo dichiaro. Proprio molto chiaramente (sì, sì, non sono romantica...ricordi il 3d sul chiedere? ecco. Io resta quella che chiede e a cui piace sia chiesto).

Ieri sera guardavo un documentario sulle esplorazioni spaziali, e ho scoperto, non lo sapevo, che gli americani si sono rivolti all'ingegnere di hitler per la costruzione di un razzo.

Ecco.
Se hai da dire cose interessanti, le ascolto anche se eri l'ingegnere di hitler.

I soggetti sono noiosi e prevedibili tendenzialmente, per me. 

Fra l'altro mi sembra sempre di più di vivere in un mondo in cui c'è il tipo che va a passeggiare in una piazza e vede un cartellone con scritto "corso di chitarra".
Lo legge e inizia a bollire...io non voglio fare un corso di chitarra, io non voglio fare un corso di chitarra....grrrrr...dov'è il numero?? eccolo...
e poi chiama infamando chi offre il corso di chitarra "io non voglio fare il corso di chitarra!!!hai capito??? non voglio!!!!....e SBAM!!! giù il telefono" (cit)

A me fa ridere un sacco!!   

Quindi sempre meno, pur osservando la ferrari, mi vien il desiderio di interpellare il proprietario per chiedergli di farci un giro.
Mi guardo la ferrari e mi levo di torno.
A volte...

.......altre mi dico "dovrei lasciar perdere" e chiedo!! 
e finisco ridendo per dirmi...avrei dovuto lasciar perdere!!! 

Ma è più che altro un gioco, anche in quei casi sono più interessata all'oggetto (la dinamica che scaturisce al chiedere) che al soggetto che attua la dinamica. 

Mi sa quindi che non concordiamo sul grassetto 

Concordiamo però sul fatto che quando un qualcosa non è interessante, si chiude. Serenamente per quanto mi riguarda.
Vecchi discorso pure questo, ricordi?
"vorrei scoparti" "grazie, non sono interessata. Ma ti ringrazio del pensiero"

Quanto all'erba...vero.
Esistono casi in cui si decide di lasciare allo stato brado parte o intero.

Rientra nelle scelte.

Il punto è che se decidi di ignorare e lasciare allo stato brado, non si sta più parlando dell'erba che cresce ma di come si decide o non decide di averne cura.

E sono scelte che comportano la responsabilità di averle compiute.

E che sono valutabili come intelligenti o stupide.
A prescindere da chi le compie.

Non è che se decido di mettermi sulla sdraio sono stupida.
Faccio una scelta che si rivela stupida.
E se me ne lamento diventa una situazione comica  (nel mio sguardo)


(*l'esempio dell'erba non era comunque riferito al lasciarla crescere oppure no. 
E' un modo di dire che vuol sottolineare l'attenzione che c'è o non c'è quando ci si accorge che è cresciuta. Come se il percorso e il tempo che l'ha fatta crescere non esistesse. 
Era una metafora riferita all'attenzione che si decide (o non si decide) di dare scegliendo fra risultato e percorso. 
IO sono interessata al percorso.*).


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mmmhhh...
> 
> Non è detto che sia di interesse accedere alla ferrari.
> E di sicuro non è consequenziale all'interesse per la ferrari stessa.
> ...


Si, però io ieri ho quotato un tuo contenuto

Portando a mia volta contenuti (ospedali pieni con gente in arrivo, disperazione a sistemare i malati, etc..)

Contenuti peraltro non personali (gli ospedali colmi erano colmi, non erano colmi "per me" - la necessità si spostare pazienti senza interrompere l'assistenza non era una "mia necessità" )

E destinati non" a te" in particolare, ma a tutti in generale (la visione è pubblica)

Lo hai quindi percepito come uno spostarsi sul personale? (e qui mi si alza l'interesse per la persona e non per il contenuto)

O forse questi contenuti che ho messo io non sono poi così interessanti, rispetto agli operatori che han detto picche e chiuso le stalle "? 

Puoi spiegare?


----------



## abebis (30 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il perplessogate si è fondamentalmente costruito su una discomunicazione di questo tipo.


What's "perplessogate", please?



> https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...terapia-intensiva_it_5ed0baadc5b6d7d25853e7af
> 
> Non so se esiste questo tipo. Ma tenendo conto di quel che ho visto in giro, mi sembra realistico.
> Ed è un buon esempio di opinione personale che è una cazzata pur avendo dignità di espressione.
> Poi però, presa la mazzata nei denti, pure questo va a succhiare dove prima della mazzata sparava. (e *questo tipo di costo sinceramente mi sta sul cazzo*. Se uno nasce tondo...praise the lord!!!!)


Questo però è il ragionamento che porta a negare (o a volergliele far pagare di tasca sua) le spese mediche ad un obeso che si ammala di diabete o ipertensione, ad un fumatore che si ammala di cancro ai polmoni, ad un alcolizzato che gli viene la cirrosi epatica o a un segaiolo incallito (come me) che si sloga il polso.


----------



## abebis (30 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ieri sera guardavo un documentario sulle esplorazioni spaziali, e ho scoperto, non lo sapevo, che gli americani si sono rivolti all'ingegnere di hitler per la costruzione di un razzo.
> 
> Ecco.
> Se hai da dire cose interessanti, le ascolto anche se eri l'ingegnere di hitler.


La storia la scrivono i vincitori. Come pare a loro.

Visto che ti interessano questi aneddoti, allora te ne racconto un'altro connesso che forse non conosci.

Enigma non è stato decifrato dagli inglesi, per primi. I primi a decifrarlo sono stati i polacchi, che ci erano riusciti già nel 1932. Se nel luglio del 39 i polacchi non avessero consegnato tutto il loro lavoro agli inglesi (che caddero dal pero!), col cavolo che gli inglesi avrebbero decifrato Enigma.

Ah, altra cosa simpatica: finita la guerra, gli inglesi smantellarono tutto il loro apparato e, tenendo il segreto sulla decifratura, vendettero Enigma ai governi di mezzo mondo (tra cui gli svizzeri, se ricordo bene...) spacciandola come "macchina sicurissima per le informazioni coperte da massima segretezza"


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, però io ieri ho quotato un tuo contenuto
> 
> Portando a mia volta contenuti (ospedali pieni con gente in arrivo, disperazione a sistemare i malati, etc..)
> 
> ...


Ti ho postato in risposta il riferimento ai piani degli anni scorsi.
Che erano responsabilità istituzionale rendere applicabili.

Il fatto che non l'hanno fatto (manco c'erano le scorte di mascherine, che altri paesi avevano invece proprio seguendo le linee guida condivise a livello globale) ha conseguenze. 

Le conseguenze sono state quelle sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Alcuni occhi più di altri.

A quel punto, ogni risposta vale fino ad un certo punto. 
Se non è correlata da al contesto un po' più ampio della semplice pandemia. 

Per quanto io possa comprendere, come avevo peraltro già scritto spiegando perchè mi era chiarissima, e non chiara, la strategia della fase 2, politica e conti della serva, il fatto di non aver svolto quel che era concordato svolgere non è una giustificazione al non rispettare lo statuto e le indicazioni di altri.

E se durante posso comprenderlo (trovarci una qualche forma di giustificazione), ossia durante si sacrifica il sacrificabile perchè non siamo in grado di avere alternative, a posteriori è un discorso che non trovo interessante.  

Perchè si ferma al risultato e non entra nel percorso. 

Sui risultati è inevitabile finire nel personale. 
(il lungo e annoso discorso della valutazione oggettiva e soggettiva e la loro interazione per arrivare ad una valutazione che sia perlomeno realistica).

Io penso.
Tu pensi.

Una volta espresso quel che penso, ampiamente direi, io non ho altro da aggiungere.

O si aggiungono dati, parametri, variabili di ragionamento o non c'è altro per me. 

PEr me è 7.
Per me è 8.

Ok, e poi? 

Tutto qui  

L'IT, ossia spostarsi dal trovare o non trovare giustificazioni (che è faccenda personale) al fatto che un governo si mostri inaffidabile tanto quanto lo era prima del corona quanto durante quanto dopo, ad un piano di elaborazione teso al miglioramento anche individuale, mi è interessante invece.

Mettermi a discutere su cosa è per me avere i coglioni o su cosa è per te non sposta nulla.
A quel livello.

Per quanto mi riguarda una volta espresso il mio personale pensiero a riguardo, di che altro si discute?

Ci si mette a discutere del pensiero di ognuno con quale fine? E con quale metodo?
Ripetere io penso questo? 

Se si portano invece dati (ti chiedevo ieri articoli o quel che vuoi riguardanti il tuo pensiero) che arricchiscono il panorama, ecco perchè citavo almeno un articolo per aggiungere variabili al mio pensiero, allora mi è interessante.
Si aggiungono variabili.

A me piacciono le fonti. Mi piacciono i dati ufficiali. MI piacciono opinioni autorevoli. Mi piace farci sopra critica.
Mi piace che dentro a quel che mi dicono ci siano cose che non so e che posso imparare.

Data una tesi, mi piace il processo di dimostrazione.
A prescindere dal risultato.

E questo il motivo per cui ho usato la metafora dell'attenzione (o non) all'erba che cresce.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> *La storia la scrivono i vincitori. Come pare a loro.*
> 
> Visto che ti interessano questi aneddoti, allora te ne racconto un'altro connesso che forse non conosci.
> 
> ...


E' vero 

No, non la conoscevo. 
Grazie!!

Sono curiosa. 
Gli aneddoti mi piacciono perchè raccontano situazioni e avvenimenti in piccoli spazi ma che dicono parecchio.

L'ingegnere di hitler mi ha colpito proprio per quel motivo. 

Dice molto dell'approccio di pensiero che c'era ai tempi e della valutazione di pesi e misure. 

L'america era in gara con la russia e in quel momento la russia era ben più avanti in termini di risultati rispetto all'america.  
Fra l'altro era il periodo della guerra in vietnam..quindi era fondamentale da un lato dare nutrimento alla distrazione deviando e dall'altro era urgente avere risultati tangibili. 

Sì, mi piacciono molto gli aneddoti.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> What's "perplessogate", please?
> 
> 
> 
> Questo però è il ragionamento che porta a negare (o a volergliele far pagare di tasca sua) le spese mediche ad un obeso che si ammala di diabete o ipertensione, ad un fumatore che si ammala di cancro ai polmoni, ad un alcolizzato che gli viene la cirrosi epatica o a un segaiolo incallito (come me) che si sloga il polso.


Una grande litigata caratterizzata dalla presenza di un sommerso, che tradotto altro non era che gente che si scriveva in privato, si vedeva in real life e poi faceva casino nel virtuale mescolandoci dentro il reale.

Il motore quello di tutti i "gate", sesso e potere. 

Una roba piuttosto vergognosa e infantile.

Che è culminata in alcune detonazioni nella vita reale di utenti, e poi si è spento.



A volte sarei tentata sai.
Comprendendomi peraltro.

Come fumatrice sono più esposta a rischi di tipo vascolare e respiratorio.
Se mi facessero pagare sopra una assicurazione aggiuntiva, non lo riterrei scorretto. Anzi. Compenserei rispetto a chi non fuma.

(quel che posso fare ora come ora, è compensare avendo una alimentazione sana, facendo sport, avendo attenzione e in ogni caso non sbragandomi nel fumo).

Come non riterrei scorretto il fatto che se sei cicicone e mangi porcate e non fai sport, paghi.

Poi mi ricordo la bellezza di un sistema sanitario per tutti. Per chi non potrebbe pagare (e che secondo le statistiche ha fra l'altro una peggior gestione dello stile di vita...e mi partono ragionamenti su come una pedagogia della salute sia importante per il sistema sanitario, per dire).
Contemporaneamente mi fa girare immensamente il cazzo il fatto che non tutti sappiano il costo di un sistema in quel modo e se ne fottano allegramente approfittandosene (che tanto paga pantalone).

Sono estremi. Comunque.

Aver gratis e non riconoscerlo per me è una bestemmia.
Come non aver nulla gratis è una bestemmia.

In mezzo c'è parecchio grigio.

Sarebbe bello che i discorsi di responsabilità individuale comprendessero anche il costo che si scarica socialmente usando comportamenti piuttosto che altri. E se ne tenesse conto.

Il "tutto scontato e tutto dovuto (se no mi lamento)" mi sta parecchio sui coglioni.
La mancanza di ragionamento a riguardo mi rende veramente molto poco empatica e piuttosto classista e bastarda.


----------



## abebis (30 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una grande litigata caratterizzata dalla presenza di un sommerso, che tradotto altro non era che gente che si scriveva in privato, si vedeva in real life e poi faceva casino nel virtuale mescolandoci dentro il reale.
> 
> Il motore quello di tutti i "gate", sesso e potere.
> 
> ...


Fantastico! Gira gente bella, da 'ste parti...
Vedo che nella mia ingenuità ho fatto bene a disattivare istantaneamente i messaggi privati appena mi sono iscritto. 



> A volte sarei tentata sai.
> Comprendendomi peraltro.


Io neanche un po': rifuggo completamente questi ragionamenti. Sconfinano nell'eugenetica in un amen.

E poi si estendono facilissimamente ad altri settori della società e altri argomenti. E vedere l'essere umano come commodity, mi fa ribrezzo.


----------



## abebis (30 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero
> 
> No, non la conoscevo.
> Grazie!!
> ...


Gli storici hanno da tempo sdoganato il valore storico degli aneddoti.

Cercati la storia del telegramma Zimmermann. Anzi, eccotela:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimmermann_Telegram

È simpatica. Istruttiva sul modo di pensare degli inglesi.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti ho postato in risposta il riferimento ai piani degli anni scorsi.
> Che erano responsabilità istituzionale rendere applicabili.
> 
> Il fatto che non l'hanno fatto (manco c'erano le scorte di mascherine, che altri paesi avevano invece proprio seguendo le linee guida condivise a livello globale) ha conseguenze.
> ...


Buona lettura, allora









						La Lombardia ha controllato l'epidemia meno del Veneto?
					

Se i nebbioni erano la tradizione invernale della Valpadana, quest’anno il record è stato ben più negativo perché la Valpadana ha visto più che altrove l’esplosione dell’epidemia da coronavirus Covid-19. E in queste giornate di ripresa delle attività, anche di quelle relative alla polemica...




					www.scienzainrete.it


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buona lettura, allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generalmente l’andamento delle epidemie si ricostruisce a posteriori, comprese le individuazioni dei casi dopo molto tempo e le sottovalutazioni.








						Spillover | David Quammen
					

Il piccolo salto di specie che può scatenare la più devastante delle pandemie.




					www.adelphi.it


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2020)

Ci stiamo avvicinando alla riapertura delle Regioni e dei confini.
Detto in poche parole... Stiamo tornando alla normalità.
Come state vivendo questo momento?
Personalmente, eh.
Senza giudicare gli altri o cose così, che ormai ne abbiamo discusso alla nausea, ma raccontando di voi.
Avete paura? 
Desiderio di fare qualcosa? 
Un progetto? 
Vi state vedendo con qualcuno?


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2020)

Per esempio i miei genitori sono stati concepiti uno in un eccesso di ottimismo dopo l'armistizio, l'altra alla fine della guerra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando alla riapertura delle Regioni e dei confini.
> Detto in poche parole... Stiamo tornando alla normalità.
> Come state vivendo questo momento?
> Personalmente, eh.
> ...


1  si
2 trombare
3 trombare
4 il dietologo


----------



## spleen (31 Maggio 2020)

Un tentativo di metoo "de noantri" che ha fatto da detonatore a rese di conti sopite


abebis ha detto:


> What's "perplessogate", please?.


----------



## spleen (31 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ieri sera guardavo un documentario sulle esplorazioni spaziali, e ho scoperto, non lo sapevo, che gli americani si sono rivolti all'ingegnere di hitler per la costruzione di un razzo.


Immagino tu ti riferisca a Wernher von Braun.
Abbè, la germania nazista avevamesso in campo le migliori menti dell' epoca, il tutto unito al pragmatismo teutonico in fatto tecnico aveva prodotto nell' arco della WW2:
-Il primo missile balistico con propulsione a razzo (appunto la V2) contro il quale all'epoca non c'erano nè preavviso nè difesa, e che avrebbe potuto portare senza problemi anche un ordigno nucleare.
-Il primo missile da crociera (le V1) che essendo molto meno costoso della V2 venne prodotto e usato in grande quantità contro il suolo inglese.
-Il primo fucile d'assalto a sparare una munizione moderna  STG43/44 dalla quale si è preso spunto per realizzare le armi moderne.
-Il  primo caccia a reazione prodotto su larga scala Me262

Chiaramente e per fortuna non arrivarono alla bomba atomica, perseguitare gli ebrei ebbe l' effetto di privarsi anche delle migliori menti.

Persero la guerra perchè il loro apparato industriale non poteva reggere il confronto.

E' interessante, in via di massima vedere come i conflitti oltre a grandiosamente tragici eventi abbiano costituito un propulsore per lo sviluppo tecnologico.
Gli uomini non hanno mai lesinato quando si trattava di capire come fare ad accoppare gli altri.


----------



## Lara3 (31 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando alla riapertura delle Regioni e dei confini.
> Detto in poche parole... Stiamo tornando alla normalità.
> Come state vivendo questo momento?
> Personalmente, eh.
> ...


Come tutti desiderio di normalità, tenendo però conto che il rischio Covid non è azzerato. Nella mia regione ultimamente 0 contagi e 0 decessi, ma noto che la gente è comunque e giustamente prudente .
Rimango basita dalle piazze riempite ieri da Pappalardo. Boh lo si vedrà fra qualche settimana
Io mi sento in sicurezza, le decisioni dei vertici nel mio paese le reputo corrette. Non ci sono giochi di potere, c’è una buona collaborazione fra i vari esponenti.
E continuo a vedermi con la stessa persona ... e ci sarebbe una novità.


----------



## spleen (31 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come tutti desiderio di normalità, tenendo però conto che il rischio Covid non è azzerato. Nella mia regione ultimamente 0 contagi e 0 decessi, ma noto che la gente è comunque e giustamente prudente .
> *Rimango basita dalle piazze riempite ieri da Pappalardo. Boh lo si vedrà fra qualche settimana*


Giusto perchè gli svalvolati dovevano essere una piccolissima minoranza...


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2020)

qualcuno mi ha nominato invano?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Giusto perchè gli svalvolati dovevano essere una piccolissima minoranza...


Non rappresenteranno una maggioranza quei deficienti?


----------



## spleen (31 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non rappresenteranno una maggioranza quei deficienti?


Sicuramente no. Ma come minoranza non mi sembrano proprio pochissimi. (Valutazione personale).


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sicuramente no. Ma come minoranza non mi sembrano proprio pochissimi. (Valutazione personale).


Sempre troppi.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2020)

Zangrillo (San Raffaele): «Il coronavirus clinicamente non esiste più». Ma il Consiglio superiore sanità: «Assoluto sconcerto»
					

«Il coronavirus non esiste più». Parola di Alberto Zangrillo, direttore della terapia intensiva dell'ospedale San Raffaele di Milano, a Mezz'ora in più su Raitre....




					www.google.com


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E continuo a vedermi con la stessa persona ... e ci sarebbe una novità.


Vuole un figlio da te.. 

Dimmi che ci ho preso


----------



## Lara3 (31 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vuole un figlio da te..
> 
> Dimmi che ci ho preso


 eh nooo


----------



## abebis (31 Maggio 2020)

Si è separato e vuole che ti separi anche tu per andare a vivere insieme. O viceversa.


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vuole un figlio da te..


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> eh nooo


Ma.. Allora sarà mica che....


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 9355


----------



## Marjanna (1 Giugno 2020)

La rabbia prossima ventura
					

Sulla coesione manifestata durante la pandemia le opinioni degli italiani sono spaccate in due: per il 44% si è risvegliato il senso civico, per il 42 no




					www.ipsos.com


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buona lettura, allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie!!

seguendo...nell'ottica della realtà come prisma

https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ne-16713208-a36d-11ea-8193-03ffea7ed6db.shtml

e nella prospettiva della necessità di conoscere bene le regole, per poter decidere quando e come trasgredirle e perchè

non ho dati sul Veneto rispetto alla RSA.
Qualcuno ne ha?

Questo però spiega abbastanza bene, tanto per iniziare, la differenza fra ospizio e RSA. Per poi spingersi a descrivere cosa è stato fatto (in quella struttura) in questi mesi e su quali basi organizzative.

"_Negli anni si è cercato di superare l’immagine stereotipata del “vecchio ospizio per vecchi”, dimostrando che questi luoghi di residenza sono diventati vere e propria officine attive e produttive di iniziative, intellettualità ed esperienze a disposizione di tutta la comunità. Sono stati avviati progetti di scambio intergenerazionale con le scuole dell’infanzia e le scuole primarie, progetti di terza età protagonista, con rassegne artistiche musicali che coinvolgevano tutto il tessuto territoriale, in uno scambio attivo di esperienze e vissuti dei nostri ospiti._"

https://www.quotidianosanita.it/veneto/articolo.php?articolo_id=84209

Una docu-serie interessante e di semplice accesso è "pandemia globale" diffusa su netflix da gennaio.
Per chi ha voglia è una raccolta interessante, non parla di corona, ma analizza lo stato dell'arte degli studi sulle pandemie (fino al 2019) partendo da riflessioni sulle recenti precedenti epidemie.
E amplia quindi lo sguardo dalla contingenza.

Nella prospettiva di* pandemia non è il virus. Ma è l'inclusione dell'azione del virus sui correlati in un sistema complesso e interconnesso. (livello politico, economico, sanitario generale - non solo la risposta al virus -, piscosociale, culturale, educativo formativo e informativo). *

Questo è un altro documento altrettanto interessante, avendo voglia di leggere.

E' del 2010.
E' una analisi critica - in modo da poter fare valutazione fondata e non emotiva - a partire da cosa ha funzionato e cosa no nel contrasto a H1N1.

https://www.saluteinternazionale.in...andemia-riflessioni-e-proposte-per-il-futuro/

Personalmente l'ho trovata parecchio interessante.
*Evidenzia con una decina d'anni di anticipo* i punti critici, che sono puntualmente emersi in questi mesi non tanto nelle RSA nello specifico, quanto nel sistema sanitario tutto (non solo quello di risposta al corona) e nel tessuto sociale (compresi spunti per il livello comunicativo).


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La rabbia prossima ventura
> 
> 
> Sulla coesione manifestata durante la pandemia le opinioni degli italiani sono spaccate in due: per il 44% si è risvegliato il senso civico, per il 42 no
> ...


Il 44% con senso civico è già positivo.
Il punto è cosa è senso civico.
Comunque ogni volta che esco vedo il rispetto delle regole da parte del 99%.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il 44% con senso civico è già positivo.
> Il punto è cosa è senso civico.
> Comunque ogni volta che esco vedo il rispetto delle regole da parte del 99%.


Già, se lo mettiamo a libera interpretazione (magari confondendolo con il senso comune) è difficile fare statistiche.
Mi sono chiesta anche cosa sia la rabbia che cova sotto le macerie. Se è presente questa rabbia è un bene lasciarla lì, far finta di non vederla, tipo "non parliamone proprio" o se sia il caso di definirla, anche in prospetto di quello che ci dicono potrebbe capitare nel prossimo autunno.
Ho visto un filmato dei Gilet Arancioni e non mi han colpito tanto l'assenza di mascherine, o l'assembramento ma i cori di risposta dei presenti, mi sono subito venuti in mente quei filmati di ricostruzione storica della rivoluzione francese. Può essere siano solo percezioni, ma lasciarle lì, in fondo è solo un articolo di giornale, una minoranza di persone, non vorrei che sia lasciar lì quello che c'è dietro, appunto la rabbia.
Quali sono i segnali che ci dicono che la rabbia, delle parole, nei social magari, può diventare azione?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Giugno 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ho dati sul Veneto rispetto alla RSA.
> Qualcuno ne ha?


Non aggiornato...


----------



## Martes (1 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Zangrillo (San Raffaele): «Il coronavirus clinicamente non esiste più». Ma il Consiglio superiore sanità: «Assoluto sconcerto»
> 
> 
> «Il coronavirus non esiste più». Parola di Alberto Zangrillo, direttore della terapia intensiva dell'ospedale San Raffaele di Milano, a Mezz'ora in più su Raitre....
> ...











						Bassetti: «Il Covid è una malattia diversa ora, questo voleva dire Zangrillo e lo condivido»
					

L’infettivologo: «E’ una sensazione che abbiamo tutti noi che siamo sul campo»




					www.ilsecoloxix.it


----------



## Skorpio (2 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Bassetti: «Il Covid è una malattia diversa ora, questo voleva dire Zangrillo e lo condivido»
> 
> 
> L’infettivologo: «E’ una sensazione che abbiamo tutti noi che siamo sul campo»
> ...


Non so il 3d che riporto sia sempreverde, ma questa previsione con cui apriva, mi è piaciuta perchè non era una previsione in stile "verrà un giorno in cui.." 

ma viceversa una previsione precisa e "coraggiosa" 









						70 giorni.
					

Premesso che non ho le competenze per commentare con criterio questa analisi, mi sembra comunque interessante.




					www.tradimento.net


----------



## Lara3 (2 Giugno 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che - come cautamente ci suggeriscono - sia iniziata la curva discendente, che sarà lunga ma - se non ci sono sorprese - condurrà alla fine dell'emergenza estrema ed immediata, almeno da un punto di vista sanitario; sarà dunque il tempo (ci auguriamo a breve) delle considerazioni più ovvie: quali sono stati gli errori, chi li ha commessi, quanti si potevano evitare, quanti sono sistemici in un evento di questa portata; e ancora chi ha procurato danno in malafede, chi ha intaccato il corretto funzionamento di un sistema che avrebbe potuto e dovuto tutelarci maggiormente, chi ha travisato il proprio ruolo di potere per tornaconto personale.
> 
> Il punto è che sapevamo. Come tutti ricorderete, la possibilità che si verificasse un casino del genere era nota al pubblico e alla politica da almeno 15-20 anni. E non per bocca di ricercatori autistici blindati nel loro laboratorio a prova di bomba e incapaci di rivolgere parola al prossimo. Ce ne hanno parlato diversi VIP di portata planetaria, personaggi tra i più influenti in circolazione.
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo ancora no, non siamo pronti.
Gli errori del passato continuano ad essere ripetuti. Mi riferisco a quello che sta succedendo in USA.


----------



## ipazia (2 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Fantastico! Gira gente bella, da 'ste parti...
> Vedo che nella mia ingenuità ho fatto bene a disattivare istantaneamente i messaggi privati appena mi sono iscritto.
> 
> 
> ...


E' la rete bellezza...

Qui non c'è molta differenza rispetto ad altri luoghi della rete. Ne giro parecchi, confondere il virtuale col reale altro non è che scarsa presenza a se stessi...la rete diventa solo un amplificatore di uno stato precedente alla rete.

Credo sia sempre come ci si gestisce nella rete a fare la differenza.

E il come ci si gestisce nella rete dipende molto dal come ci si gestisce nella vita reale. Il modo in cui si concepisce la comunicazione, la relazione, la vicinanza, la distanza, il modo in cui si è presenti ai propri immaginari e ai propri desiderata. Alle proprie insicurezze e alle proprie certezze.

Un caro amico, prendendomi in giro per certe ingenuità, mi ricorda che in rete, quando è gratis, la merce sono io.  

Quello della commodity è un discorso complesso.
Quanto pesa la responsabilità individuale per esempio?
Le caratteristiche che ci rendono uomini - spiritualità, creatività, competenze, etc etc - avrebbero la necessità di esser costantemente "aggiornate".
Non perchè non facendolo si perda in dignità dell'essere, ma per il semplice motivo che se inscrivo il mio essere nella società in cui vivo se non lo faccio finisco semplicemente fuori gioco. E questo ha ripercussioni anche sulla rete sociale. Verso cui ho responsabilità in quanto individuo che ne fruisce i vantaggi.

Se devo esser sincera credo che talvolta sia una confort zone. Specialmente nella parte ricca del globo.
E personalmente sono molto infastidita nell'osservare il non prendere neppure in considerazione che vivere in questa parte di globo, con tutti gli annessi e connessi, sia generalmente considerato come un diritto acquisito.
Che non comporta doveri di nessun tipo.
Se non gesti riparatori.

E non sto parlando di grandi atti. Sia chiaro.
Ma di tutti quei piccoli comportamenti che indicano consapevolezza o meno.

E devo esser sincera, tratta da merce chi ha questo comportamento, non mi mette particolarmente a disagio.
Avrebbe tutti gli strumenti per posizionarsi diversamente da merce.
Se ci si lascia collocare, ha responsabilità della scelta.

Non poca fra l'altro.
Perchè essendo in una società quel suo posizionamento va ad intersecarsi con chi non ci si posiziona influenzando il peso specifico di una posizione piuttosto che di un'altra.

Personalmente non amo nè il garantismo nè l'assistenzialismo.
Che pur essendo all'estremo opposto dell'eugenetica, crea effetti molto simili in termini di potere selezionante.
Mal tollero il perbenismo e il buonismo. La compassione e la l'empatia pelosa che, mirando al soddisfacimento del proprio bisogno di riconoscersi dalla parte dei giusti, dei buoni, va a pesare sull'azione stessa.
Togliendo all'altro la possibilità di prendersi la responsabilità di sè, declinata a seconda delle possibilità individuali.

Il "poverino" che, per fare un esempio estremo, non dice al disabile che abbracciare tutti è un comportamento inadeguato socialmente impedendogli così di imparare una regola fondamentale per la sua autonomia e impedendogli di crescere. E che contiene il principio per cui l'accettazione sia dovuta e senza far la minima fatica.

Tipo quelle maestre che (imbarazzate di fronte alla disabilità) non dicevano alla bimba cieca che lei era cieca ma il resto del mondo no.
E la motivazione era "ma poverina, già è cieca, la si vuol far sentire diversa?"
(...che, per la puttana, mi pare ovvio. Se un* è diverso ma facciam finta che non lo sia, la diversità scompare  evitando con un buon principio apparente, l'inclusione, l'affrontare il punto: ossia che non sai come trattare la diversità e non hai una idea progettuale pur essendo un tuo dovere istituzionale retribuito l'averla.).

La bimba, giustamente, viste le informazioni date, si incazzava a mina quando doveva usare la dattilobraille perchè intorno a sè non ne sentiva e quindi dal suo punto di vista era l'unica a dover lavorare. E questi esseri geniali, non si spiegavano il perchè non volesse scrivere!!

Sono estremi per evidenziare la dinamica. Ma le stesse dinamiche, meno evidenti, sono rintracciabili un po' ovunque a darci uno sguardo.

Con le conseguenze che questi tipi di dinamiche comportano per la crescita di una società capace di fronteggiare il discorso commodity.
(che è ineludibile e piuttosto attuale, fra l'altro. E che lo sarà ulteriormente in futuro).

Fra gli estremi, credo ci siano aree grigie parecchio interessanti da esplorare.

Ma non so se ho colto il senso che volevi dare al tuo post


----------



## Minerva (2 Giugno 2020)

Ma la storia della bimba non vedente non l',avevo gia letta? Ipa ...stai vergognosamente invecchiando. Meno disinfettante!


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma la storia della bimba non vedente non l',avevo gia letta? Ipa ...*stai vergognosamente invecchiando. Meno disinfettante*!


Sì, l'avevi già letta! 

potrebbe essere in effetti che si sia sbiadito il Paganini che è in me 

(e sto anche invecchiando...devo dire che mi piace. Ho anche qualche capello bianco finalmente!! Mi piacciono un sacco )


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, l'avevi già letta!
> 
> potrebbe essere in effetti che si sia sbiadito il Paganini che è in me
> 
> (e sto anche invecchiando...devo dire che mi piace. Ho anche qualche capello bianco finalmente!! Mi piacciono un sacco )


Quindi non li coprirai?  Io li ho colorati così tanto nella vita da disiorentarli.


----------



## spleen (3 Giugno 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Quindi non li coprirai?  Io li ho colorati così tanto nella vita da disiorentarli.


di rosso suppongo...


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> di rosso suppongo...


Di tutti i colori immaginabili. Ora si...il classico rosso menopausa ma rigorosamente multisfaccettato


----------



## spleen (3 Giugno 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Di tutti i colori immaginabili. Ora si...il classico rosso menopausa ma rigorosamente multisfaccettato


Ultimamente non so se sia di moda anche dalle tue parti ma ci sono signore e persino ragazze che sfoderano il grigio.


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Quindi non li coprirai?  Io li ho colorati così tanto nella vita da disiorentarli.


Penso di no!
Anzi, a dirti il vero pensavo proprio di giocarci, evidenziandoli.

Ho sempre giocato coi colori per i capelli anche io.
Ho smesso di colorarli circa 2 anni fa, nemmeno mi ricordavo quale fosse il loro colore originario
Avrei scommesso per un color topo...e invece ho scoperto che sono castano scuro con sfumature ramate.

Credo di aver sperimentato buona parte dei colori disponibili.
Azzurro, verde, arancio, rosso in tutte le sfumature possibili, viola, biondo che vira al bianco giocando con la decolorazione.
Sono stati bravissimi fra l'altro...il primo colore me lo sono fatto da sola versandomi dell'acqua ossigenata in testa a 14 anni 
Con tutta la roba che gli versato sopra (compresa la stiratura chimica che si faceva 20 anni fa, presente?) sono ancora belli.

Aspettavo in grazia il bianco per poterci giocare!!
Sono ancora pochi...spero aumentino in fretta...

Mi piace un sacco giocare coi capelli!


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Penso di no!
> Anzi, a dirti il vero pensavo proprio di giocarci, evidenziandoli.
> 
> Ho sempre giocato coi colori per i capelli anche io.
> ...


anche io a tredici mi buttai una bottiglietta di acqua ossigenata in testa pensando di ottenere delle splendide strisce bionde quando ovviamente nella realtà ottenni un arancione orrendo. E comprendo il gioco con i grigi (bello il platino) che oggi è di moda.lo feci a vent'anni rasandoli.che fighi  .ora  non vedo l'ora di giocare con mia nipote a pettinare bambole e fare treccine.hai capito chi è la vecchietta vera?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ultimamente non so se sia di moda anche dalle tue parti ma ci sono signore e persino ragazze che sfoderano il grigio.


Osservazione da uomo, non parrucchiere.
Il grigio luminoso richiede la decolorazione oppure tutti bianchi uniformi.
Non è facile da ottenere


----------



## Lostris (3 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ultimamente non so se sia di moda anche dalle tue parti ma ci sono signore e persino ragazze che sfoderano il grigio.


Io ci sto tentando da mesi


----------



## spleen (3 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Osservazione da uomo, non parrucchiere.
> Il grigio luminoso richiede la decolorazione oppure tutti bianchi uniformi.
> Non è facile da ottenere


Quello che noto io è che sembra stia meglio sui capelli corti, su quelli lunghi rischia l' effetto "Botteri".
Uno dei vantaggi di essere uomo è che se ti rimangono dei capelli, dopo una certa età li puoi portare come ti pare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che noto io è che sembra stia meglio sui capelli corti, su quelli lunghi rischia l' effetto "Botteri".
> Uno dei vantaggi di essere uomo è che se ti rimangono dei capelli, dopo una certa età li puoi portare come ti pare.


A me piace molto l’effetto Botteri. Poi lei è più con la messa in piega adesso di vent’anni fa quando era bionda ed era già presa in giro perché sempre spettinata. Per me dovrebbero essere prese in giro quelle sempre pettinate. 
Gli uomini a volte sono anche loro patetici.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2020)

“Lei” sta benissimo


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Lei” sta benissimo
> View attachment 9357


Bah!


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *A me piace molto l’effetto Botteri.* Poi lei è più con la messa in piega adesso di vent’anni fa quando era bionda ed era già presa in giro perché sempre spettinata. Per me dovrebbero essere prese in giro quelle sempre pettinate.
> Gli uomini a volte sono anche loro patetici.


L'effetto petardo. 
E vai di body shaming.....


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Ecco, io preferisco sul corto, tipo così. Gusto personale.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Osservazione da uomo, non parrucchiere.
> Il grigio luminoso richiede la decolorazione oppure tutti bianchi uniformi.
> Non è facile da ottenere


...e da mantenere. La mia parrucchiera mi disse che può essere impegnativo quanto una tinta normale. Non tutti hanno i capelli naturalmente di un bel bianco o grigio brillante, spesso è un bianco/grigio che vira sul giallastro, che può fare effetto vecchia strega, specialmente se si vuole tenerli lunghi.
Anche io ho passato parecchi colori, con autodecolorazione devasto senza avere problemi, e arrivata a dover fare la tinta per forza ne farei volentieri a meno. Ho optato per scendere di tono rispetto al mio castano, quindi un castano chiaro dove si notano meno i capelli grigi (anche se poi dipende dalla luce), al momento reggo due mesi. Poi se vedo qualche donna che sembra abbia appena pulito una credenza piena di polvere mi prende male temo di uscire in quegli stati senza rendermene conto. Ultimamente ho fatto io la tinta a mia madre, e devo dire che la ricrescita bianca, omogenea su tutta la testa, invecchia. Specialmente se al capello bianco non ci associ cure estetiche di un certo livello (o non hai culo). Mia madre ce l'aveva pure, prima della radioterapia. Poi pelle completamente cambiata. Come se fosse passata una mano in lei a levarle luce.
Le foto da rivista o da set cinematografico non attestano la realtà di una persona comune, secondo me almeno.

Più che altro è il capello lungo che è difficile da tenere da anziani, almeno mi sembra raro. E io mi trovo bene con i capelli lunghi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ...e da mantenere. La mia parrucchiera mi disse che può essere impegnativo quanto una tinta normale. Non tutti hanno i capelli naturalmente di un bel bianco o grigio brillante, spesso è un bianco/grigio che vira sul giallastro, che può fare effetto vecchia strega, specialmente se si vuole tenerli lunghi.
> 
> Le foto da rivista o da set cinematografico non attestano la realtà di una persona comune, secondo me almeno.


il grigio o il platino sono colori che richiedono molta cura, si vede immediatamente la ricrescita.

Sono stata da un parrucchiere, che mi ha fatto  i capelli lucenti e morbidi come negli spot pubblicitari.
Ci sono prodotti che fanno miracoli e soprattutto tanto tempo per i trattamenti, oltre ai costi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che noto io è che sembra stia meglio sui capelli corti, su quelli lunghi rischia l' effetto "Botteri".
> Uno dei vantaggi di essere uomo è che se ti rimangono dei capelli, dopo una certa età li puoi portare come ti pare.


mica vero , ormai gli uomini tinti e per nulla rassegnati all'ingriginento sono tantissimi.come l'abitudine ai colpi di luce e variazioni di colore. I capelli della botteri non mi piacciono ma rispetto la sua scelta personale .ha un fisico elegante ma è evidente che la sua priorita non è apparire apparire sexi e giovane quanto preparata e incisiva. Una delle varie forme di femminilità. Nessuno dice mai a Mughini che è spettinato e bislacco


----------



## Marjanna (4 Giugno 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il grigio o il platino sono colori che richiedono molta cura, si vede immediatamente la ricrescita.
> 
> Sono stata da un parrucchiere, che mi ha fatto  i capelli lucenti e morbidi come negli spot pubblicitari.
> Ci sono prodotti che fanno miracoli e soprattutto tanto tempo per i trattamenti, oltre ai costi.


Io al momento non vedo tutta sta differenza tra quando vado dalla parrucchiera e quando faccio da me, a livello di capelli lucendi e morbidi. Qualche prodotto ce l'ho, come un phon è bello potente. Però avendo i capelli lunghi il peso aiuta, e puoi comunque raccoglierli in tanti modi diversi, non saprei gestire un taglio corto o medio corto.
Tra anni, via via che il bianco prenderà dominio, non so se potrò dire la stessa cosa.
Mi sembra che per alcune donne si cerchi di valutare cosa fare per non trovarsi schiavizzate da un iter di montaggio per potersi riconoscere. Ma per quanto non si abbia più 20 anni mi sa che è un po' presto per immaginarsi "vecchie".

Questa è la Botteri a 46 anni: https://www.gioiabotteghi.com/37239...allery/056b243c627aab6e94c82a014c7bbae0/42710 ora ne ha 62. Ora pure i ragazzi sanno chi è, per i capelli...


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> mica vero , ormai gli uomini tinti e per nulla rassegnati all'ingriginento sono tantissimi.come l'abitudine ai colpi di luce e variazioni di colore. I capelli della botteri non mi piacciono ma rispetto la sua scelta personale .ha un fisico elegante ma è evidente che la sua priorita non è apparire apparire sexi e giovane quanto preparata e incisiva. Una delle varie forme di femminilità. Nessuno dice mai a Mughini che è spettinato e bislacco


Si a ben pensarci ne conosco qualcuno pure io, in netta minoranza, comunque, per la mia esperienza. 
I capelli della Botteri non mi piacciono e non mi piace come li tiene.
Devo altresì sentirmi libero di dirlo. 
Sono piuttosto stanco della tendenza al politicamente corretto per cui un qualsiasi giudizio sull' aspetto di una persona debba essere automaticamente associato ad un giudizio di merito sulla persona (che nella fattispecie stimo abbastanza). Di questa farisaica tendenza a non esternare quello che in fondo poi si pensa.
Di Mughini idem, per me non cambia nulla.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2020)

Come la maglie (che non mi è affatto simpatica





spleen ha detto:


> Si a ben pensarci ne conosco qualcuno pure io, in netta minoranza, comunque, per la mia esperienza.
> I capelli della Botteri non mi piacciono e non mi piace come li tiene.
> Devo altresì sentirmi libero di dirlo.
> Sono piuttosto stanco della tendenza al politicamente corretto per cui un qualsiasi giudizio sull' aspetto di una persona debba essere automaticamente associato ad un giudizio di merito sulla persona (che nella fattispecie stimo abbastanza). Di questa farisaica tendenza a non esternare quello che in fondo poi si pensa.
> Di Mughini idem, per me non cambia nulla.


Mi pare di aver scritto che non  piacciono nemmeno a me


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Come la maglie (che non mi è affatto simpatica
> Mi pare di aver scritto che non  piacciono nemmeno a me


Non vedo problema infatti, io non sento nemmeno il bisogno di dire che rispetto la sua scelta personale, lo dò per scontato.


----------



## Martes (4 Giugno 2020)

Qualcuno avvisi @giorgiocan della piega che ha preso il suo thread


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2020)

Scusa Giorgio.fase 3...lo smagliante ritorno dell'off


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Qualcuno avvisi @giorgiocan* della piega* che ha preso il suo thread


Della "messa in piega" più che altro.
Ma come non parlare dello scalpitante stuolo di donne e di uomini che attendevano con trepidazione l'apertura dei parrucchieri? 
Scusa Giorgio....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> L'effetto petardo.
> E vai di body shaming.....


Ma non è vero! È pettinata normale. Non ha i boccoli laccati.



spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, io preferisco sul corto, tipo così. Gusto personale.


...infatti quella è una parrucca. La Streep se ne guarda bene dal tagliarli.



Minerva ha detto:


> mica vero , ormai gli uomini tinti e per nulla rassegnati all'ingriginento sono tantissimi.come l'abitudine ai colpi di luce e variazioni di colore. I capelli della botteri non mi piacciono ma rispetto la sua scelta personale .ha un fisico elegante ma è evidente che la sua priorita non è apparire apparire sexi e giovane quanto preparata e incisiva. Una delle varie forme di femminilità. Nessuno dice mai a Mughini che è spettinato e bislacco


Giusto!
Però Mughini è più che bislacco.
Ma ognuno si sceglie il look che meglio lo rappresenta, soprattutto su vuole essere un personaggio televisivo.



Minerva ha detto:


> Come la maglie (che non mi è affatto simpatica
> Mi pare di aver scritto che non  piacciono nemmeno a me


La Maglie era un mostro anche da giovane e la simpatia credo che l’abbia lasciata alla scuola materna.
Il suo problema non è certo l’acconciatura



Minerva ha detto:


> Scusa Giorgio.fase 3...lo smagliante ritorno dell'off





spleen ha detto:


> Della "messa in piega" più che altro.
> Ma come non parlare dello scalpitante stuolo di donne e di uomini che attendevano con trepidazione l'apertura dei parrucchieri?
> Scusa Giorgio....


Se si tingono i capelli e si ha “un bel taglio corto” è normale cercare di mantenere la propria immagine.
Purtroppo gli anni passano e si invecchia. L’unica cosa su cui si può intervenire in poco tempo sono i capelli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2020)

Io al momento non vedo tutta sta differenza tra quando vado dalla parrucchiera e quando faccio da me, a livello di capelli lucendi e morbidi. Qualche prodotto ce l'ho, come un phon è bello potente. Però avendo i capelli lunghi il peso aiuta, e puoi comunque raccoglierli in tanti modi diversi, non saprei gestire un taglio corto o medio corto.
Tra anni, via via che il bianco prenderà dominio, non so se potrò dire la stessa cosa.
Mi sembra che per alcune donne si cerchi di valutare cosa fare per non trovarsi schiavizzate da un iter di montaggio per potersi riconoscere. Ma per quanto non si abbia più 20 anni mi sa che è un po' presto per immaginarsi "vecchie".

Questa è la Botteri a 46 anni: https://www.gioiabotteghi.com/37239...allery/056b243c627aab6e94c82a014c7bbae0/42710 ora ne ha 62. Ora pure i ragazzi sanno chi è, per i capelli... 
[/QUOTE]


Marjanna ha detto:


> Io al momento non vedo tutta sta differenza tra quando vado dalla parrucchiera e quando faccio da me, a livello di capelli lucendi e morbidi. Qualche prodotto ce l'ho, come un phon è bello potente. Però avendo i capelli lunghi il peso aiuta, e puoi comunque raccoglierli in tanti modi diversi, non saprei gestire un taglio corto o medio corto.
> Tra anni, via via che il bianco prenderà dominio, non so se potrò dire la stessa cosa.
> Mi sembra che per alcune donne si cerchi di valutare cosa fare per non trovarsi schiavizzate da un iter di montaggio per potersi riconoscere. Ma per quanto non si abbia più 20 anni mi sa che è un po' presto per immaginarsi "vecchie".
> 
> Questa è la Botteri a 46 anni: https://www.gioiabotteghi.com/37239...allery/056b243c627aab6e94c82a014c7bbae0/42710 ora ne ha 62. Ora pure i ragazzi sanno chi è, per i capelli...


anche io con il mio attuale parrucchiere non vedo la differenza sul mio. Capello.
Differenza è in alcuni saloni dove il risultato finale si nota.
Per esempio l'uso di tinte senza ammoniaca fa la differenza .
Anche io mi faccio i capelli da sola è non so quando l'età mi impedirà di manipolare spazzole se cedero al capello corto. Non mi ci vedo. Però mai dire mai.
Nella botteri è la mancanza di trucco che alimenta maggiormente il senso di invecchiamento che da il capello grigio.


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...infatti quella è una parrucca. La Streep se ne guarda bene dal tagliarli


La mia osservazione era rivolta al tipo di taglio, non al fatto che fosse la Streep....


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Maglie era un mostro anche da giovane e la simpatia credo che l’abbia lasciata alla scuola materna.
> Il suo problema non è certo l’acconciatura


Scommetto che la sua posizione politica non ha nulla a che vedere con il tuo giudizio.....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io al momento non vedo tutta sta differenza tra quando vado dalla parrucchiera e quando faccio da me, a livello di capelli lucendi e morbidi. Qualche prodotto ce l'ho, come un phon è bello potente. Però avendo i capelli lunghi il peso aiuta, e puoi comunque raccoglierli in tanti modi diversi, non saprei gestire un taglio corto o medio corto.
> Tra anni, via via che il bianco prenderà dominio, non so se potrò dire la stessa cosa.
> Mi sembra che per alcune donne si cerchi di valutare cosa fare per non trovarsi schiavizzate da un iter di montaggio per potersi riconoscere. Ma per quanto non si abbia più 20 anni mi sa che è un po' presto per immaginarsi "vecchie".
> 
> Questa è la Botteri a 46 anni: https://www.gioiabotteghi.com/37239...allery/056b243c627aab6e94c82a014c7bbae0/42710 ora ne ha 62. Ora pure i ragazzi sanno chi è, per i capelli...





			
				Ginevra65 ha detto:
			
		

> anche io con il mio attuale parrucchiere non vedo la differenza sul mio. Capello.
> Differenza è in alcuni saloni dove il risultato finale si nota.
> Per esempio l'uso di tinte senza ammoniaca fa la differenza .
> Anche io mi faccio i capelli da sola è non so quando l'età mi impedirà di manipolare spazzole se cedero al capello corto. Non mi ci vedo. Però mai dire mai.
> Nella botteri è la mancanza di trucco che alimenta maggiormente il senso di invecchiamento che da il capello grigio.


Ma è truccata! Non è truccata da vamp


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Scommetto che la sua posizione politica non ha nulla a che vedere con il tuo giudizio.....


Poverina. Io assomiglio sempre più a Jabba, ma lei era sua sorella gemella anche da giovane, anche come carattere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un trucco che serve per poter effettuare una ripresa decente.
Un trucco al naturale.
Il confronto col trucco della sua foto di quando era più giovane (che non era da vamp)fa capire la diversa posizione che ha preso nei confronti della sua femminilità


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è un trucco che serve per poter effettuare una ripresa decente.
> Un trucco al naturale.
> Il confronto col trucco della sua foto di quando era più giovane (che non era da vamp)fa capire la diversa posizione che ha preso nei confronti della sua femminilità


Gli anni passano...


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che - come cautamente ci suggeriscono - sia iniziata la curva discendente, che sarà lunga ma - se non ci sono sorprese - condurrà alla fine dell'emergenza estrema ed immediata, almeno da un punto di vista sanitario; sarà dunque il tempo (ci auguriamo a breve) delle considerazioni più ovvie: quali sono stati gli errori, chi li ha commessi, quanti si potevano evitare, quanti sono sistemici in un evento di questa portata; e ancora chi ha procurato danno in malafede, chi ha intaccato il corretto funzionamento di un sistema che avrebbe potuto e dovuto tutelarci maggiormente, chi ha travisato il proprio ruolo di potere per tornaconto personale.
> 
> Il punto è che sapevamo. Come tutti ricorderete, la possibilità che si verificasse un casino del genere era nota al pubblico e alla politica da almeno 15-20 anni. E non per bocca di ricercatori autistici blindati nel loro laboratorio a prova di bomba e incapaci di rivolgere parola al prossimo. Ce ne hanno parlato diversi VIP di portata planetaria, personaggi tra i più influenti in circolazione.
> 
> ...


È già “ la prossima volta “?
Ho una domanda per il nostro amico che vive in Cina...
Come mai in tutto il mondo complessivamente la curva dei contagi ha un andamento in continua crescita mentre in Cina sembra un ECG piatto ?


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È già “ la prossima volta “?
> Ho una domanda per il nostro amico che vive in Cina...
> Come mai in tutto il mondo complessivamente la curva dei contagi ha un andamento in continua crescita mentre in Cina sembra un ECG piatto ?


Brava, tralaltro se la situazione corrisponde a quella descritta da questo signore (che non conosco ma non mi pare sia inventato) non oso immaginare come arriveremo a fine anno.

Forse è una battuta esagerata, però mi chiedo se sia il caso di avere in casa una bombola di ossigeno (perlomeno nel caso di persone anziane).


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brava, tralaltro se la situazione corrisponde a quella descritta da questo signore (che non conosco ma non mi pare sia inventato) non oso immaginare come arriveremo a fine anno.
> View attachment 9423
> Forse è una battuta esagerata, però mi chiedo se sia il caso di avere in casa una bombola di ossigeno (perlomeno nel caso di persone anziane).


Buona fortuna...
Aspettiamo delucidazioni direttamente dalla Cina, magari ci inviano anche la soluzione dopo averci mandato il problema.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2020)

Come previsto a ottobre, con la ripresa di scuola e attività lavorative e i primi freddi, è tornata.
Attorno a me ormai ce l'hanno in tanti.
In ufficio 2. E siamo in sei, e lavoriamo tutti a casa e con vita sociale limitata.
Chi l'ha preso conduce vita  casa/lavoro, ma con figli in età scolare.
In condominio un buon 20/30%. Idem.
Chiusa per stesso motivo scuola di danza di mia moglie.
In attesa anche per tampone una persona sul  posto di lavoro di mia moglie.
Nel frattempo ovviamente avvertiamo un calo di reddito che ci impone dei tagli necessari.
Senza le fiere è dura.
Anche mia figlia ha avuto febbre e tosse, un giorno sì e uno no ha mezz'ora di treno all'andata e mezz'ora al ritorno per il liceo.
Sempre con la mascherina tutto il tempo, ma non è servita a niente, sembra.
Nessun problema reale di salute per alcuno, anche una persona con problemi di immunità che conosciamo che ha contratto il virus nell'ambiente di lavoro si è rimessa quasi subito, un'altra persona con una malattia autoimmune pur avendo due casi in casa è risultato negativa al tampone, ma tutti lamentano caos nella gestione dei tamponi da una settimana a questa parte.
Hanno dato eparina, cortisone a antibiotici, in alcuni casi. Anche senza grandi sintomi.
Nessun ospedalizzato per ora. Tutti a casa.
Con gli ultimi provvedimenti la nostra vita sociale sarà quasi azzerata.
Con il freddo improbabile incontrarsi in campagna, all'aperto.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come previsto a ottobre, con la ripresa di scuola e attività lavorative e i primi freddi, è tornata.
> Attorno a me ormai ce l'hanno in tanti.
> In ufficio 2. E siamo in sei, e lavoriamo tutti a casa e con vita sociale limitata.
> Chi l'ha preso conduce vita  casa/lavoro, ma con figli in età scolare.
> ...


In bocca al lupo a tua figlia per il liceo. 
Quanti sono in classe ?
Mascherina durante le lezioni ?
E buona salute a tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come previsto a ottobre, con la ripresa di scuola e attività lavorative e i primi freddi, è tornata.
> Attorno a me ormai ce l'hanno in tanti.
> In ufficio 2. E siamo in sei, e lavoriamo tutti a casa e con vita sociale limitata.
> Chi l'ha preso conduce vita  casa/lavoro, ma con figli in età scolare.
> ...


a detta di chi lavora in ospedale iniziano le difficoltà.
Intorno alla vita sociale gira tutta l'economia. Ache se non ci sarà un lockdown ufficiale, ci sarà un crollo generico dettato dalla paura.
Ieri in palestra, dove l'accesso è su prenotazione, molti non si sono presentati


----------



## patroclo (20 Ottobre 2020)

sono pronto a ostie e madonne.....
e vaffanculo che dalle 11 devo essere a casa, e chi è da me deve andarsene molto prima
e vaffanculo la DAD
e vaffanculo lo stravolgimento lavorativo

Riconosco le necessità di misure ma non accetto di essere tratato come un quindicenne da chi non è riuscito in sei mesi ad assumere un medico, creare un posto letto, mettere una corsa di autobus in più, offrire delle alternative a chi è malato di qualsiasi altra cosa....e la lista sarebbe lunga.

....e comunque....fanculo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> sono pronto a ostie e madonne.....
> e vaffanculo che dalle 11 devo essere a casa, e chi è da me deve andarsene molto prima
> e vaffanculo la DAD
> e vaffanculo lo stravolgimento lavorativo
> ...


Non ti ho mai quotato volentieri come in questo momento


----------



## brenin (20 Ottobre 2020)

AST  Milano, 7 addetti per evadere le segnalazioni dei medici di base di casi sospetti/sintomatici....  mezzi di trasporto insufficienti..... chiusura di ambienti controllati e/o controllabili per favorire incontri in abitazioni private..... e questo non è un fulmine a ciel sereno, è un chiaro segno di manifesta negligenza,incapacità,inefficienza,inettitudine del presidente della regione e di tutti i suoi accoliti che da decenni continuano a  massacrare il sistema sanitario  in Lombardia. Senza parlare della totale incuria e trascuratezza verso i pazienti oncologici.....  però c'è il covid, che vuoi che sia spostare di un anno gli esami....


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> AST  Milano, 7 addetti per evadere le segnalazioni dei medici di base di casi sospetti/sintomatici....  mezzi di trasporto insufficienti..... chiusura di ambienti controllati e/o controllabili per favorire incontri in abitazioni private..... e questo non è un fulmine a ciel sereno, è un chiaro segno di manifesta negligenza,incapacità,inefficienza,inettitudine del presidente della regione e di tutti i suoi accoliti che da decenni continuano a  massacrare il sistema sanitario  in Lombardia. Senza parlare della totale incuria e trascuratezza verso i pazienti oncologici.....  però c'è il covid, che vuoi che sia spostare di un anno gli esami....


le colpe sono molteplici.  che il governo regionale ne abbia una fetta, non ne dubito.  ma che il governo nazionale ad esempio non sia stato in grado di mobilitare per tempo il corpo militare della CRI, è di una gravità non calcolabile adesso


----------



## Marjanna (20 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buona fortuna...
> Aspettiamo delucidazioni direttamente dalla Cina, magari ci inviano anche la soluzione dopo averci mandato il problema.











						Covid, il videoracconto di Filippo Santelli, positivo a Nanchino: 'Isolato e senza sintomi, ecco come mi stanno curando in Cina'
					

Il corrispondente di Repubblica Filippo Santelli, ora in isolamento in un ospedale di Nanchino dopo essere risultato positivo asintomatico al test del Coronavirus, racconta su Instagram la sua seconda giornata nel reparto Covid dell'ospedale cinese.




					video.repubblica.it


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> sono pronto a ostie e madonne.....
> e vaffanculo che dalle 11 devo essere a casa, e chi è da me deve andarsene molto prima
> e vaffanculo la DAD
> e vaffanculo lo stravolgimento lavorativo
> ...


Stasera alle 17,30 al supermercato avevo davanti ragazzi con la scorta di alcolici. 
C'è chi sta già cercando  soluzione alternative


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stasera alle 17,30 al supermercato avevo davanti ragazzi con la scorta di alcolici.
> C'è chi sta già cercando  soluzione alternative


Però qualsiasi norma può essere aggirata, non per questo non abbiamo leggi.
Poi si può discutere della utilità.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come previsto a ottobre, con la ripresa di scuola e attività lavorative e i primi freddi, è tornata.
> Attorno a me ormai ce l'hanno in tanti.
> In ufficio 2. E siamo in sei, e lavoriamo tutti a casa e con vita sociale limitata.
> Chi l'ha preso conduce vita  casa/lavoro, ma con figli in età scolare.
> ...











						Quelli che hanno contratto il Covid due volte
					

Contagiati al quadrato: sono rari, ma preoccupano la comunità scientifica. Finora 23 casi nel mondo




					www.tio.ch
				



Ma quanti ceppi di Corona sono veramente in giro ?
Perché se ci si può reinfettare con n ceppi diversi ... e inoltre l’immunità dura solamente  qualche mese ... è come togliere l’acqua dalla barca con scolapasta.


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2020)

Niente paura, siamo in buone mani...


----------



## brenin (21 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le colpe sono molteplici.  che il governo regionale ne abbia una fetta, non ne dubito.  ma che il governo nazionale ad esempio non sia stato in grado di mobilitare per tempo il corpo militare della CRI, è di una gravità non calcolabile adesso


in tema di governo nazionale, qualche curriculum vitae di ministri che occupano ruoli chiave

*Ministero della Giustizia
Alfonso Bonafede – M5s *– 43 anni, nato a Mazara del Vallo (Trapani) il 2 luglio 1976. Si laurea nel 2002 presso l’Università degli Studi di Firenze in giurisprudenza. Diventa avvocato presso l’Ordine di Firenze nel 2006 e consegue il dottorato di ricerca in Diritto Privato presso l’Università “La Sapienza” di Pisa nel 2009. Lavora come Conciliatore tra imprese e clienti finali dei servizi elettrico e gas per il biennio 2010-2012. 

*Ministero degli Esteri
Luigi Di Maio – M5s *– 33 anni, nato ad Avellino il 6 luglio 1986. Si diploma nel 2004 al liceo classico “Vittorio Imbriani” di Pomigliano d’Arco. Frequenta l’Università iscrivendosi prima alla facoltà di ingegneria informatica, poi di giurisprudenza, ma non completa gli studi. Giornalista pubblicista dal 2007, ha lavorato per un breve periodo come webmaster per il sito “Laprovinciaonline.it” per il quale ha anche scritto, poi come assistente alla regia, agente di commercio, cameriere, steward allo stadio San Paolo e manovale per l’azienda di famiglia. 

*Ministero dello Sviluppo Economico 
Stefano Patuanelli – M5s *– 45 anni, nato a Trieste l’8 giugno 1974. Laureato con 110/110 e lode in ingegneria edile, si iscrive nel 2004 all’Ordine degli Ingegneri di Trieste, di cui diventa tesoriere dal 2009 al 2011. 

*Ministero dell’Economia e delle Finanze 
Roberto Gualtieri- PD *– 53 anni, nato a Roma il 19 luglio 1966. Si laurea nel 1992 alla facoltà di lettere presso ‘Università degli Studi “La Sapienza” di Roma. Nel 1997 consegue il dottorato di ricerca in storia contemporanea e nel 2012 diventa professore associato in storia contemporanea, presso la stessa Università La Sapienza. Dal 2014 è presidente della commissione per i problemi economici e monetari (ECON) del Parlamento europeo.  Autore di numerosi libri ed articoli sulla storia italiana e internazionale del XX secolo e sul processo di integrazione europea, ha diretto il Rapporto annuale sull’integrazione europea per l’editore Il Mulino. 

*Ministero della Salute 
Roberto Speranza – Leu *– 40 anni, nato a Potenza il 4 gennaio 1979. Studia al Liceo scientifico Galileo Galilei del capoluogo lucano, per poi laurearsi in Scienze Politiche alla Luiss. Nel 2002, a 25 anni, è eletto consigliere comunale con i DS a Potenza. Iniziando la sua carriera politica. 

Ce ne sono diversi che non hanno mai lavorato un giorno in vita loro.... quali aziende private assumerebbero candidati con c.v. del genere per incarichi di elevatissima responsabilità ?


----------



## brenin (21 Ottobre 2020)

@perplesso 

sulla sanità lombarda....  e sulla sanità in generale in italia

https://www.ilfoglio.it/salute/2020/04/21/news/sanita-malata-314097/

https://gliasinirivista.org/ancora-sul-disastro-della-sanita-lombarda/


----------



## Lara3 (21 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> in tema di governo nazionale, qualche curriculum vitae di ministri che occupano ruoli chiave
> 
> *Ministero della Giustizia
> Alfonso Bonafede – M5s *– 43 anni, nato a Mazara del Vallo (Trapani) il 2 luglio 1976. Si laurea nel 2002 presso l’Università degli Studi di Firenze in giurisprudenza. Diventa avvocato presso l’Ordine di Firenze nel 2006 e consegue il dottorato di ricerca in Diritto Privato presso l’Università “La Sapienza” di Pisa nel 2009. Lavora come Conciliatore tra imprese e clienti finali dei servizi elettrico e gas per il biennio 2010-2012.
> ...


Il problema sta negli elettori.


----------



## brenin (21 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il problema sta negli elettori.


Verissimo. qui si affonda il bisturi nella piaga.... scompariranno i pentastellati capitanati dal giullare ligure, si de ve solo saper aspettare

Tutto cominciò con il puffo toscano, e la mancetta degli 80 euro.... miracoli del reddito di cittadinanza ( ma d'altro canto quale miglior promotore se non Di Maio, che non ha mai lavorato un giorno in vita sua.... )


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> in tema di governo nazionale, qualche curriculum vitae di ministri che occupano ruoli chiave
> 
> *Ministero della Giustizia
> Alfonso Bonafede – M5s *– 43 anni, nato a Mazara del Vallo (Trapani) il 2 luglio 1976. Si laurea nel 2002 presso l’Università degli Studi di Firenze in giurisprudenza. Diventa avvocato presso l’Ordine di Firenze nel 2006 e consegue il dottorato di ricerca in Diritto Privato presso l’Università “La Sapienza” di Pisa nel 2009. Lavora come Conciliatore tra imprese e clienti finali dei servizi elettrico e gas per il biennio 2010-2012.
> ...


Ormasi dare addosso a Di Maio non da nemmeno gusto.  uno come Pautanelli magari era meglio metterlo alle Infrastrutture invece della De Micheli che poverina penso non sia mai salita su di un ponteggio in vita sua; ma  il vero mistero è come possa essere diventato ministro dell'Economia un laureato in Storia.   ma d'altronde stiamo parlando del PD


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2020)

... intanto da domani, in tutta la Lombardia, un bel coprifuoco alle 10 di sera....


----------



## brenin (21 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ormasi dare addosso a Di Maio non da nemmeno gusto.  uno come Pautanelli magari era meglio metterlo alle Infrastrutture invece della De Micheli che poverina penso non sia mai salita su di un ponteggio in vita sua; ma  il vero mistero è come possa essere diventato ministro dell'Economia un laureato in Storia.   ma d'altronde stiamo parlando del PD


Anche quello della giustizia non è male..... ma Speranza al ministero della salute è veramente una farsa ( da Zingaretti cosa ci si può aspettare ? ).


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... intanto da domani, in tutta la Lombardia, un bel coprifuoco alle 10 di sera....


11 non che sia meno grave però un’ora in più concediamocela
Ps: che schifo


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 11 non che sia meno grave però un’ora in più concediamocela
> Ps: che schifo


Hai ragione, mi sono confusa con la chiusura dei ristoranti. . Si, comunque una schifezza anche secondo me.


----------



## ologramma (21 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ormasi dare addosso a Di Maio non da nemmeno gusto.  uno come Pautanelli magari era meglio metterlo alle Infrastrutture invece della De Micheli che poverina penso non sia mai salita su di un ponteggio in vita sua; ma  il vero mistero è come possa essere diventato ministro dell'Economia un laureato in Storia.   ma d'altronde stiamo parlando del PD


posti dati per partito e non per competenze  quindi cosa vi aspettate da loro ci sono persone dietro che scrivono loro le leggi


----------



## ologramma (21 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il problema sta negli elettori.


perchè quelli di prima erano competenti?
  va là ricordatevi i ministri ma non solo ora ma da sempre


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Anche quello della giustizia non è male..... ma Speranza al ministero della salute è veramente una farsa ( da Zingaretti cosa ci si può aspettare ? ).


dopo quello che è uscito fuori per la mancata nomina di Di Matteo al DAP uno per decenza si sarebbe dovuto dimettere, ma tanto.....


----------



## ologramma (21 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> in tema di governo nazionale, qualche curriculum vitae di ministri che occupano ruoli chiave
> 
> *Ministero della Giustizia
> Alfonso Bonafede – M5s *– 43 anni, nato a Mazara del Vallo (Trapani) il 2 luglio 1976. Si laurea nel 2002 presso l’Università degli Studi di Firenze in giurisprudenza. Diventa avvocato presso l’Ordine di Firenze nel 2006 e consegue il dottorato di ricerca in Diritto Privato presso l’Università “La Sapienza” di Pisa nel 2009. Lavora come Conciliatore tra imprese e clienti finali dei servizi elettrico e gas per il biennio 2010-2012.
> ...


mi fate arrabbiare , ho risposto sopra  anzi sai che vi dico sono stati belli i governi tecnici ? tutti capiscioni che non capivano un niente


----------



## Lara3 (21 Ottobre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè quelli di prima erano competenti?
> va là ricordatevi i ministri ma non solo ora ma da sempre


Infatti secondo me da anni, decenni che non vedo un politico da venir voglia di sceglierlo.
Come si fa a fare 16 anni di fuori corso senza neanche laurearsi?
Quale datore di lavoro assumerebbe una persona così ?


----------



## brenin (21 Ottobre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi fate arrabbiare , ho risposto sopra  anzi sai che vi dico sono stati belli i governi tecnici ? tutti capiscioni che non capivano un niente


 Con le vite delle persone non si scherza, e questi buffoni incapaci sulla coscienza ne hanno tante. O forse ti sei dimenticato dei camion militari a Bergamo che trasportavano centinaia di salme ?


----------



## Vera (22 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Con le vite delle persone non si scherza, e questi buffoni incapaci sulla coscienza ne hanno tante. O forse ti sei dimenticato dei camion militari a Bergamo che trasportavano centinaia di salme ?


Con un governo diverso non avremmo visto i camion militari carichi di morti?


----------



## brenin (22 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Con un governo diverso non avremmo visto i camion militari carichi di morti?


Non così tanti,ne sono sicuro. E' da almeno 6 mesi che parlano dell' onda di ritorno ad ottobre.... e come si preparano ? riducendo all'80 % i posti disponibili sugli autobus.  sistema sanitario già quasi in tilt adesso, personale che continua a mancare, pazienti che soffrono di gravi patologie messi " in attesa " .... cosa hanno concretamente fatto ? logca,metodo,competenze,buonsenso, dove e quando hanno dimostrato di averlo ?  però hanno trovato il tempo per elargire mancette a destra e manca (  vedasi i monopattini ad esempio  ) : ma dove c.... vivono ? vadano  a prendere la metro in Cadorna a Milano al mattino.... o sui bus cittadini.
scusa il francesismo ....


----------



## Lara3 (22 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Non così tanti,ne sono sicuro. E' da almeno 6 mesi che parlano dell' onda di ritorno ad ottobre.... e come si preparano ? riducendo all'80 % i posti disponibili sugli autobus.  sistema sanitario già quasi in tilt adesso, personale che continua a mancare, pazienti che soffrono di gravi patologie messi " in attesa " .... cosa hanno concretamente fatto ? logca,metodo,competenze,buonsenso, dove e quando hanno dimostrato di averlo ?  però hanno trovato il tempo per elargire mancette a destra e manca (  vedasi i monopattini ad esempio  ) : ma dove c.... vivono ? vadano  a prendere la metro in Cadorna a Milano al mattino.... o sui bus cittadini.
> scusa il francesismo ....


Italia è sempre stata così...
Un tedesco, olandese o danese non sopporterebbero i disservizi che ci sono in Italia: tempi biblici di attesa per certi esami medici, visite, mezzi di trasporto pessimi, maleducazione e nessuna professionalità dei contact center di certe strutture pubbliche, i sportelli della pubblica amministrazione, ecc. 
Potete anche cambiare il governo... ma non cambierà nulla se non si cambia la mentalità.
Da arrivare al punto che quando dai un lavoro ad un artigiano o professionista non vivi con la paura che ti frega. Che ti fa il lavoro bene e solo dopo averlo finito e fatto bene ti manda la fattura.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Italia è sempre stata così...
> Un tedesco, olandese o danese non sopporterebbero i disservizi che ci sono in Italia: tempi biblici di attesa per certi esami medici, visite, mezzi di trasporto pessimi, maleducazione e nessuna professionalità dei contact center di certe strutture pubbliche, i sportelli della pubblica amministrazione, ecc.
> Potete anche cambiare il governo... ma non cambierà nulla se non si cambia la mentalità.
> Da arrivare al punto che quando dai un lavoro ad un artigiano o professionista non vivi con la paura che ti frega. Che ti fa il lavoro bene e solo dopo averlo finito e fatto bene ti manda la fattura.


le persone corrette ci sono e si pagano, le fregature le prendi da chi lavora a poco prezzo.
Molti  clienti li abbiamo persi proprio così, sono andati da persone che si facevano pagare poco e poi sono stati fregati. Ci sono le  persone serie e la serietà ha sempre un costo.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le persone corrette ci sono e si pagano, le fregature le prendi da chi lavora a poco prezzo.
> Molti  clienti li abbiamo persi proprio così, sono andati da persone che si facevano pagare poco e poi sono stati fregati. Ci sono le  persone serie e la serietà ha sempre un costo.


Ti sto parlando di persone che si fanno pagare tanto, più della media.
Se si prendono fregature da questi che ti ripeto avevano i prezzi maggiori, non oso pensare come lavorano quelli a poco prezzo. a poc


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le persone corrette ci sono e si pagano, le fregature le prendi da chi lavora a poco prezzo.
> Molti  clienti li abbiamo persi proprio così, sono andati da persone che si facevano pagare poco e poi sono stati fregati. Ci sono le  persone serie e la serietà ha sempre un costo.


Io stavo parlando proprio delle persone che propongono preventivi maggiori e che nonostante il prezzo alto applicato da loro lavorano male. Di quelli che chiedono poco non oso pensare come lavorano, non saprei.
Potete dire che è fesso quello che sceglie i costi maggiori sperando in una miglior qualità...io sono stata piuttosto fra quelli.
Che devo dire... ritieniti fortunata se non hai preso tante fregature.


----------



## bettypage (22 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Italia è sempre stata così...
> Un tedesco, olandese o danese non sopporterebbero i disservizi che ci sono in Italia: tempi biblici di attesa per certi esami medici, visite, mezzi di trasporto pessimi, maleducazione e nessuna professionalità dei contact center di certe strutture pubbliche, i sportelli della pubblica amministrazione, ecc.
> Potete anche cambiare il governo... ma non cambierà nulla se non si cambia la mentalità.
> Da arrivare al punto che quando dai un lavoro ad un artigiano o professionista non vivi con la paura che ti frega. Che ti fa il lavoro bene e solo dopo averlo finito e fatto bene ti manda la fattura.


Scrivi anche in fora di tradimento tedeschi, olandesi o danesi?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> in tema di governo nazionale, qualche curriculum vitae di ministri che occupano ruoli chiave
> 
> *Ministero della Giustizia
> Alfonso Bonafede – M5s *– 43 anni, nato a Mazara del Vallo (Trapani) il 2 luglio 1976. Si laurea nel 2002 presso l’Università degli Studi di Firenze in giurisprudenza. Diventa avvocato presso l’Ordine di Firenze nel 2006 e consegue il dottorato di ricerca in Diritto Privato presso l’Università “La Sapienza” di Pisa nel 2009. Lavora come Conciliatore tra imprese e clienti finali dei servizi elettrico e gas per il biennio 2010-2012.
> ...


Non dubito che possano essere incapaci, ma non si valutano i politici dal curriculum, ma dalla linea politica.
Per le competenze Tecniche ci sono gli esperti e i ministeri. 
Solo non ci piace la linea politica e allora guardiamo il curriculum.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Ottobre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scrivi anche in fora di tradimento tedeschi, olandesi o danesi?


No, semplicemente noto come è altrove.


----------



## brenin (22 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito che possano essere incapaci, ma non si valutano i politici dal curriculum, ma dalla linea politica.
> Per le competenze Tecniche ci sono gli esperti e i ministeri.
> Solo non ci piace la linea politica e allora guardiamo il curriculum.


Un professore di storia non può fare il ministro delle finanze,perchè non capirà mai cosa gli esperti gli suggeriranno..... se non hai almeno conoscenze approfondite ( vedi i mafiosi liberi grazia al ministro della giustizia ) certe poltrone non le devi occupare. Sulla linea politica lasciamo perdere.


----------



## bettypage (22 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, semplicemente noto come è altrove.


A posto.
Perché non ti confronti con quelle popolazioni anche sul piano emotivo sentimentale? Non perdi occasione per disprezzare gli italiani ma qui hai trovato conforto in momenti bui esistenziali. Hai una mentalità davvero ristretta. Vivi per schemi.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Ottobre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> A posto.
> Perché non ti confronti con quelle popolazioni anche sul piano emotivo sentimentale? Non perdi occasione per disprezzare gli italiani ma qui hai trovato conforto in momenti bui esistenziali. Hai una mentalità davvero ristretta. Vivi per schemi.


A posto anche per me.
Negare i problemi che ci sono in Italia è un modo sicuro per non migliorare la situazione.
E non hai mai pensato che la situazione dell’Italia mi stia a cuore ?


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito che possano essere incapaci, ma non si valutano i politici dal curriculum, ma dalla linea politica.
> Per le competenze Tecniche ci sono gli esperti e i ministeri.
> Solo non ci piace la linea politica e allora guardiamo il curriculum.


classica risposta da piddina.   non è indispensabile essere un medico per fare il ministro della Sanità, ma se sei una persona con competenze specifiche, magati riesci a capire anche cosa i tecnici ti dicono.

un ingegnere civile ha più senso alle Infrastrutture che allo Sviluppo Economico, un docente di Storia magari lo metti alla Pubblica Istruzione invece che all'Economia.

ma tanto ai piddini sti discorsi non entrano in testa.  basta la poltrona.  tanto a fare le cose ci pensano i tecnici, lo hai scritto tu


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> A posto anche per me.
> Negare i problemi che ci sono in Italia è un modo sicuro per non migliorare la situazione.
> E non hai mai pensato che la situazione dell’Italia mi stia a cuore ?


se il 33% degli elettori vota un movimento di disperati solo perchè gli hanno promesso lo stipendio senza lavorare, per migliorare la situazione ci vuole una legislazione di legge marziale, con deportazione di tutta la dirigenza del PD e del M5S nelle miniere di zolfo in Sicilia.  e rieducazione totale della popolazione.


----------



## brenin (22 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> classica risposta da piddina.   non è indispensabile essere un medico per fare il ministro della Sanità, ma se sei una persona con competenze specifiche, magati riesci a capire anche cosa i tecnici ti dicono.
> 
> un ingegnere civile ha più senso alle Infrastrutture che allo Sviluppo Economico, un docente di Storia magari lo metti alla Pubblica Istruzione invece che all'Economia.
> 
> ma tanto ai piddini sti discorsi non entrano in testa.  basta la poltrona.  tanto a fare le cose ci pensano i tecnici, lo hai scritto tu


Sono talmente vicini alla gente che hanno avallato lo sfruttamento giovanile con i contratti a tempo determinato, tanto per citarne una  ... avrei voluto vedere Zingaretti,Speranza,Gualtieri negli anni '70 andare alla Breda o alla Marelli a Sesto San Giovanni.... ma adesso non è chic andare nelle fabbriche, è meglio fare i " tavoli ministeriali " ( con quale risultati non si sa,  vedasi Ilva Taranto.... ) per poi ritemprarsi dalle fatiche a Capalbio, con tutta  " l'intellighenzia  radical chic " che conta . Adesso poi che avranno oltre 200 miliardi da spendere, capirai che fatica....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> classica risposta da piddina.   non è indispensabile essere un medico per fare il ministro della Sanità, ma se sei una persona con competenze specifiche, magati riesci a capire anche cosa i tecnici ti dicono.
> 
> un ingegnere civile ha più senso alle Infrastrutture che allo Sviluppo Economico, un docente di Storia magari lo metti alla Pubblica Istruzione invece che all'Economia.
> 
> ma tanto ai piddini sti discorsi non entrano in testa.  basta la poltrona.  tanto a fare le cose ci pensano i tecnici, lo hai scritto tu


Ad esempio tu capisci tutto e non sei né medico né economista, vedi che il titolo specifico non è necessario?


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio tu capisci tutto e non sei né medico né economista, vedi che il titolo specifico non è necessario?


io capisco che alle infrastrutture un ingegnere civile potrà comprendere ciò che gli viene detto dai tecnici ministeriali meglio di una De Micheli che poverina saprà fare altre cose, ma non credo ne sappia di cantieri.

ed è ciò che deve capire un politicvo, ovvero sapere chi mettere dove.   poi non tutte le ciambelle riescono col buco, per l'amorddeddio.  basti vedere cosa è riuscito a farsi passare sotto il naso Bonafede che tecnicamente è un avvocato.  però di avvocati che non sanno fare una O col bicchiere ne ho conosciuti, ma gari Bonafede è di quella parrocchia.

e sì, non è necessario.  ma il buon senso, cosa tendenzialmente manca al piddino medio interessato solo alla poltrona, suggerirebbe di far fare alle persone cose che facevano anche nella professione.

Ma ripeto lo hai scritto tu che tanto ci pensano i tecnici.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Sono talmente vicini alla gente che hanno avallato lo sfruttamento giovanile con i contratti a tempo determinato, tanto per citarne una  ... avrei voluto vedere Zingaretti,Speranza,Gualtieri negli anni '70 andare alla Breda o alla Marelli a Sesto San Giovanni.... ma adesso non è chic andare nelle fabbriche, è meglio fare i " tavoli ministeriali " ( con quale risultati non si sa,  vedasi Ilva Taranto.... ) per poi ritemprarsi dalle fatiche a Capalbio, con tutta  " l'intellighenzia  radical chic " che conta . Adesso poi che avranno oltre 200 miliardi da spendere, capirai che fatica....


tendenzialmente l'optimum lo ottieni con chi sa mediare le esigenze dei Parioli con quelle di Tor Bella Monaca.   cosa che magari un tempo a sinistra avranno saputo anche fare, ma di certo ora non più.

resta il fatto che questi non dovranno gestire nulla.   chè i soldi l'UE te li da se proponi dei progetti veri, con dei cronopragrammi seri e con persone che sanno quello che fanno a gestirli.

Peraltro, giusto nell'ultima intervista che ho sentito ad uno degli aedi dell'eurofanatismo, tal Renzi Matteo, s'è ammesso che la prima tranche dei soldi di questo fantomatico RF li si vedrà nel terzo trimestre 2021....chè il regime eurofanatico si guarda bene dal ricordarci che ad oggi non è ancora stato approvato il bilancio 2021-2027 dell'UE, cui il RF è agganciato.


----------



## brenin (22 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tendenzialmente l'optimum lo ottieni con chi sa mediare le esigenze dei Parioli con quelle di Tor Bella Monaca.   cosa che magari un tempo a sinistra avranno saputo anche fare, ma di certo ora non più.
> 
> resta il fatto che questi non dovranno gestire nulla.   chè i soldi l'UE te li da se proponi dei progetti veri, con dei cronopragrammi seri e con persone che sanno quello che fanno a gestirli.
> 
> Peraltro, giusto nell'ultima intervista che ho sentito ad uno degli aedi dell'eurofanatismo, tal Renzi Matteo, s'è ammesso che la prima tranche dei soldi di questo fantomatico RF li si vedrà nel terzo trimestre 2021....chè il regime eurofanatico si guarda bene dal ricordarci che ad oggi non è ancora stato approvato il bilancio 2021-2027 dell'UE, cui il RF è agganciato.


Tutto vero, si presentano i progetti, a seguire i capitolati di spesa, lo stato avanzamento lavori ed il consuntivo finale ( il tutto certificato da idonea commissione ). Da considerare altresì le linee guida fissate in precedenza ( ad esempio no a rifinanziamento debito preesistente.... ). Insomma, avranno un bel da fare i nostri....


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2020)

e che vuoi che facciano, quell'uomo, questi già vanno in paranoia se gli presentano un progetto che preveda una galleria, secondo me sta cosa andrebbe indagata da uno bravo


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> sono pronto a ostie e madonne.....
> e vaffanculo che dalle 11 devo essere a casa, e chi è da me deve andarsene molto prima
> e vaffanculo la DAD
> e vaffanculo lo stravolgimento lavorativo
> ...


Quoto però sostituendo secondo la mia visione al neretto "non ha voluto": sono tutte soluzioni costose, che causano un aumento del debito pubblico.
Meglio deprimere se non cancellare l'economia delle PMI e accogliere al termine di tutto le SPA.
Per alcuni è da anni il miglior scenario possibile per cambiare l'Italia.
Nel frattempo tratti da quindicenni tutti, sia mai che si accorgano che ce lo stanno anche, almeno per una certa parte di noi, mettendo nel culo.



perplesso ha detto:


> le colpe sono molteplici.  che il governo regionale ne abbia una fetta, non ne dubito.  ma che il governo nazionale ad esempio non sia stato in grado di mobilitare per tempo il corpo militare della CRI, è di una gravità non calcolabile adesso


Vogliamo parlare però anche delle USCA?
Almeno quelle!



Lara3 ha detto:


> Quelli che hanno contratto il Covid due volte
> 
> 
> Contagiati al quadrato: sono rari, ma preoccupano la comunità scientifica. Finora 23 casi nel mondo
> ...


Per il momento se guardi le curve, Milano supera grandemente in numero di contagi relativi Bergamo.
La deduzione che se ne trae può avere una sua logica.
Il virus genera sicuramente un'immunità temporanea.



brenin ha detto:


> in tema di governo nazionale, qualche curriculum vitae di ministri che occupano ruoli chiave
> 
> *Ministero della Giustizia
> Alfonso Bonafede – M5s *– 43 anni, nato a Mazara del Vallo (Trapani) il 2 luglio 1976. Si laurea nel 2002 presso l’Università degli Studi di Firenze in giurisprudenza. Diventa avvocato presso l’Ordine di Firenze nel 2006 e consegue il dottorato di ricerca in Diritto Privato presso l’Università “La Sapienza” di Pisa nel 2009. Lavora come Conciliatore tra imprese e clienti finali dei servizi elettrico e gas per il biennio 2010-2012.
> ...


Io vorrei anche vedere aggiunta a questa tabella anche la misura del QI.
Guardando il video sopra postato con la Azzolina ho il sospetto che sia anche in molti casi decisamente basso.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio tu capisci tutto e non sei né medico né economista, vedi che il titolo specifico non è necessario?


Però non ha cariche governative, eh.
Un normale cittadino valuta i risultati, non come siano stati ottenuti.
E in questo una persona mediamente istruita lo sa fare generalmente bene, altrimenti a cosa servirebbe la formazione scolastica se non a formare cittadini consapevoli?
Una persona con carica di governo deve anche, oltre a produrre risultati, saper valutare come ottenerli.
Qui i risultati non ci sono stati, è palese ormai per chiunque.
E' un po' come per i film.
Certe pellicole noi non saremmo in grado di produrle, in alcun modo, perché richiedono competenze tecniche, ma indiscutibilmente, al di là dei singoli gusti, siamo in grado di comprendere se hanno un certo valore o meno.
Poi a me possono anche piacere i cinepanettoni per una serata che non ho un cazzo da fare e mi sento in depressione, ma non posso non valutarli come della cagate.
Che non saprei realizzare perché non sono un regista, certamente. Ma restano comunque delle cagate.
Anche se posso esserci affezionato perché mi ricordano un periodo storico particolare, certo.
Ho trovato anche piacevole guardare "Il ragazzo del Pony Express", certo, mi ricorda gli anni '80, ma resta comunque un film orribile.


----------



## brenin (23 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io vorrei anche vedere aggiunta a questa tabella anche la misura del QI.
> Guardando il video sopra postato con la Azzolina ho il sospetto che sia anche in molti casi decisamente basso.


qui : https://www.marcogiordano.net/2019/...rriculum-competenze-esperienza-professionale/

trovi gli altri ministri.... di QI non se ne parla .....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Però non ha cariche governative, eh.
> Un normale cittadino valuta i risultati, non come siano stati ottenuti.
> E in questo una persona mediamente istruita lo sa fare generalmente bene, altrimenti a cosa servirebbe la formazione scolastica se non a formare cittadini consapevoli?
> Una persona con carica di governo deve anche, oltre a produrre risultati, saper valutare come ottenerli.
> ...


Un politico deve fare scelte politiche non tecniche.
Però me lo aveva spiegato mio padre quando avevo 10 anni.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un politico deve fare scelte politiche non tecniche.
> Però me lo aveva spiegato mio padre quando avevo 10 anni.


Tipo :  cosa devo promettere per avere più voti ? La baby pensione a 40 anni, tanto poi non capiscono che i loro figli andranno in pensione a 70 ?
Devo dire che le più strane ed inopportune promesse elettorali hanno avuto il risultato sperato: più consensi, più voti. Poi per il resto penseranno gli altri domani.


----------



## ivanl (23 Ottobre 2020)

qualunquismo portami via...


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un politico deve fare scelte politiche non tecniche.
> Però me lo aveva spiegato mio padre quando avevo 10 anni.


Quindi il fatto che siano totalmente indifferenti, a parte qualche frase smozzicata della Meloni e Salvini, ai problemi dei lavoratori, al fallimento annunciato di tante PMI, al potenziamento della Sanità secondo le esigenze attuali e future della popolazione è una scelta politica?
Il fatto di non aver provveduto alle USCA è una scelta politica?
Il fatto di trovarci di nuovo nella merda con i malati abbandonati a casa è una scelta politica?
Questa battaglia a chi arriva prima a chiudere aree del paese è una scelta politica?
Stanno difendendo quindi solo gli interessi dei partitie di chi  li finanzia occultamente fregandosene delle imprese e di chi lavora per esse?
Dietro quindi a questi coprifuoco e alle mascherine oltre che alla chiusura dei licei e delle università - dove di solito alberga più lo spazio del dissenso, 68 e 77 sono nati lì - non c'è proprio proprio alcuna scelta tecnica?
E' per questo che l'onnipresente Galli era del Movimento Studentesco? E gli altri tecnici sono lì per vicinanza politica o perché esperti, visto che sono nominati da chi ha come priorità fare delle scelte politiche?
Tutta politica, quindi.
Buono a sapersi.
Pensavo rappresentassero gli interessi di tutti gli italiani, invece mi sa che guardano solo a una modesta parte di loro e a dare la priorità a interessi di partito.


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tipo :  cosa devo promettere per avere più voti ? La baby pensione a 40 anni, tanto poi non capiscono che i loro figli andranno in pensione a 70 ?
> Devo dire che le più strane ed inopportune promesse elettorali hanno avuto il risultato sperato: più consensi, più voti. Poi per il resto penseranno gli altri domani.


Sono anni che una buona parte degli Italiani in media votano contro, altro che per.
Il M5S è nato da un'accozzaglia di frustrazioni anti qualcosa, non certo perché prometteva chissà che vantaggi personali.









						De Luca annuncia: “Campania verso il lockdown per 30-40 giorni. Al governo chiederò di estenderlo a tutti". Record di oltre 2mila casi in un giorno - diretta - Il Fatto Quotidiano
					

La Campania verso il lockdown totale. Nel giorno in cui la Regione, in sole 24 ore, ha registrato il record di 2mila e 280 nuovi contagi per Coronavirus, il presidente dem Vincenzo De Luca ha annunciato in diretta Facebook che metterà in atto le procedure per una “chiusura totale“, fatta...




					www.ilfattoquotidiano.it
				




Signore e signori, chi offre di più?

Piccola mia previsione: non credo che i contagi potranno diminuire tra una settimana.
Il lockdown è annunciato, soprattutto per le grandi città.
Noi a Milano forse riusciremo a uscire di casa, escludendo supermercato, lavoro, scuola, tumulti, forse a maggio 2021.
Buon letargo.

La mia vicina di casa, amica di mia madre, è peggiorata, in due settimane non se l'è cagata nessuno, le si è detto "stia a casa vediamo se passa".
Questo è lo stato dell'arte, i risultati dopo 7 mesi.
Mia madre è barricata, in preda al terrore, vive accanto a lei.
Mia figlia da lunedì con grande sua rabbia smetterà le lezioni in presenza al liceo a giorni alternati.
Solo DAD, che detto dagli studenti, fa schifo.
Alcuni suoi amici non escono più, mia moglie non fa più danza perché la scuola non riesce a ripartire, la mia vita sociale è totalmente cancellata.
Dopo 7 mesi: non è cambiato niente. In meglio, si intende. Per il peggio, basta aspettare un po'.
Il lockdown è rimasto per tutti l'unica soluzione adottabile.


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2020)

De Luca annuncia: “Campania verso il lockdown per 30-40 giorni. Al governo chiederò di estenderlo a tutti". Record di oltre 2mila casi in un giorno - diretta - Il Fatto Quotidiano
					

La Campania verso il lockdown totale. Nel giorno in cui la Regione, in sole 24 ore, ha registrato il record di 2mila e 280 nuovi contagi per Coronavirus, il presidente dem Vincenzo De Luca ha annunciato in diretta Facebook che metterà in atto le procedure per una “chiusura totale“, fatta...




					www.ilfattoquotidiano.it
				




Avanti signori, ancora di più!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tipo :  cosa devo promettere per avere più voti ? La baby pensione a 40 anni, tanto poi non capiscono che i loro figli andranno in pensione a 70 ?
> Devo dire che le più strane ed inopportune promesse elettorali hanno avuto il risultato sperato: più consensi, più voti. Poi per il resto penseranno gli altri domani.


Scelte politiche significa prendere decisioni su ciò che bisogna fare, come realizzare ciò che è ritenuto  necessario viene pianificato dai tecnici.
È come a casa tua. Tu prendi la decisione politica di rifare il bagno, ma non devi essere un idraulico e un piastrellista per decidere.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi il fatto che siano totalmente indifferenti, a parte qualche frase smozzicata della Meloni e Salvini, ai problemi dei lavoratori, al fallimento annunciato di tante PMI, al potenziamento della Sanità secondo le esigenze attuali e future della popolazione è una scelta politica?
> Il fatto di non aver provveduto alle USCA è una scelta politica?
> Il fatto di trovarci di nuovo nella merda con i malati abbandonati a casa è una scelta politica?
> Questa battaglia a chi arriva prima a chiudere aree del paese è una scelta politica?
> ...


Ma hai capito cosa ho detto?
Ripeto: ho detto che la politica ha un compito diverso da quello dei tecnici e quindi non è richiesta una laurea tecnica.
Ho detto che i politici hanno sempre compiuto, compiono e compieranno scelte approvabili?
Certamente no.
A parte gli incapaci, inevitabilmente ogni scelta politica sarà criticabile, altrimenti non sarebbe politica.


----------



## ologramma (24 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Con le vite delle persone non si scherza, e questi buffoni incapaci sulla coscienza ne hanno tante. O forse ti sei dimenticato dei camion militari a Bergamo che trasportavano centinaia di salme ?


visti e mi dispiace , ricordo che i politici che si scelgono hanno un dispositivo dietro che li guida quindi anche gli incapaci o quelli non addetti sembrano  perfetti : ma mi spieghi quelli che hanno diretto la lombardia ,un esempio eh non la prendere per una critica perchè tutte le regioni stanno allo stesso livello, non hanno saputo gestire la situazione  per cui per me addosserei la cola a chi faceva parte o che dava consigli per non far ammalare  le persone .Ripeto il governo ha dietro queste persone ma il primo che dissente si sente un competente , ecco spiegato il disordine di leggi  discordanti con il governo e fra regioni , non penso di essere fascista ma le decisioni le deve prendere solo il governo .Vedi i voltafaccia dei politici  prima dicono una cosa e poi si contradicono vedi il Cazzaro Verde , ha la faccia coma il .... ora mi sembra che legge  forse gli scrivono le parole di nbuon senso  e veritiere .Ragazzi siamo messi male  bisognava mettere le mascherine e seguire il distanziamento  e fatto più importante lavarsi spesso le mani , di queste cose i ragazzi niente  non ne vogliono sapere  poi i negazionisti  fanno la loro parte ed infine il dio denaro ha completato l'opera  e siamo punto e capo.
Scritto di getto  ma tanto se ci pensavo  veniva  scritto sempre con i piedi


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2020)

Napoli, scene di guerriglia e proteste contro le misure Covid - Tgcom24
					

Scontri e lanci di fumogeni. Slogan contro De Luca:




					www.tgcom24.mediaset.it


----------



## brenin (24 Ottobre 2020)

https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/20...ti-fff74b50-1556-11eb-b371-ea3047c1855f.shtml

Articolo interessante.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono anni che una buona parte degli Italiani in media votano contro, altro che per.
> Il M5S è nato da un'accozzaglia di frustrazioni anti qualcosa, non certo perché prometteva chissà che vantaggi personali.
> 
> 
> ...


Danny....
Cazz è la stessa cosa che penso anche io....
Ci richiuderanno.... purtroppo...un altra chiusura ..
Ma questa avrà effetti devastanti sia a livello psicologico ma soprattutto a livello economico...
Sono riusciti a mettere una città come Milano in ginocchio...
I ns figli si stanno giocando l adolescenza...i ns anziani stanno passando gli ultimi anni di vita col terrore di ammalarsi.......
E noi stiamo per precipitare nella povertà ....


----------



## alberto15 (24 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi il fatto che siano totalmente indifferenti, a parte qualche frase smozzicata della Meloni e Salvini, ai problemi dei lavoratori, al fallimento annunciato di tante PMI, al potenziamento della Sanità secondo le esigenze attuali e future della popolazione è una scelta politica?
> Il fatto di non aver provveduto alle USCA è una scelta politica?
> Il fatto di trovarci di nuovo nella merda con i malati abbandonati a casa è una scelta politica?
> Questa battaglia a chi arriva prima a chiudere aree del paese è una scelta politica?
> ...


analisi quasi totalmente sbagliata detto da chi non conosce gli atti parlamentari.....


----------



## ologramma (24 Ottobre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Danny....
> Cazz è la stessa cosa che penso anche io....
> Ci richiuderanno.... purtroppo...un altra chiusura ..
> Ma questa avrà effetti devastanti sia a livello psicologico ma soprattutto a livello economico...
> ...


e da chi dipende  se non da noi stessi ciechi esordi da seguire tre semplici cose che ho elencato ieri?


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Napoli, scene di guerriglia e proteste contro le misure Covid - Tgcom24
> 
> 
> Scontri e lanci di fumogeni. Slogan contro De Luca:
> ...


CVD.
Ovvio dopo le sparate che ho linkato di De Luca, si mirava all'escalation, secondo il solito copione.
Consiglio un giro sui profili di alcuni centri sociali di Napoli.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Danny....
> Cazz è la stessa cosa che penso anche io....
> Ci richiuderanno.... purtroppo...un altra chiusura ..
> Ma questa avrà effetti devastanti sia a livello psicologico ma soprattutto a livello economico...
> ...


Mia madre è terrorizzata, passa il tempo a disinfettare tutto.
La sua vicina di pianerottolo e amica ha il Covid.
Due settimane a casa senza che qualcuno la cagasse, poi ha iniziato a peggiorare, e finalmente la dottoressa al telefono le ha dato del cortisone.



alberto15 ha detto:


> analisi quasi totalmente sbagliata detto da chi non conosce gli atti parlamentari.....


Perché, tu li leggi?
E cosa hai riscontrato dalla lettura degli atti parlamentari?
Io al massimo ho partecipato ai consigli comunali.
Sono esigente: non voglio giudizi e basta, ma la tua opinione circostanziata sulla situazione.



ologramma ha detto:


> e da chi dipende  se non da noi stessi ciechi esordi da seguire tre semplici cose che ho elencato ieri?


Da noi le abbiamo seguite tutti.
Abbiamo nel mio comune l'1 56% della popolazione che ha contratto il Covid, 57 morti da inizio pandemia, ovvero lo 0,001 della popolazione residente, che ha anche un'età media abbastanza elevata.
Siamo entrati in zona rossa prima del resto d'Italia, portiamo random  le mascherine da febbraio e obbligatoriamente da quando le hanno imposte.
Malgrado questo siamo nella merda economica come non mai.
Il sindaco ha fatto  una richiesta ufficiale al Ministro dell'Interno e al Prefetto di Milano per avere indicazioni su quante forze dell'ordine e militari saranno destinati alla sorveglianza del territorio perché da anni sono sotto organico, come in altri comuni vicini.
Malgrado la totale assenza di controlli, i mesi di lockdown sono stati rispettati in maniera più che diligente.
Nel nostro comune un solo locale non rispettava i protocolli di distanziamento e lo sapevano tutti
Ma non c'è sufficiente personale per intervenire.
Per non parlare degli  USCA, che dovevano essere un certo numero per regione e da noi sono solo un quinto 
Col risultato che I malati sono lasciati a loro stessi come a marzo. 
Ci va di culo immensamente che è una malattia letale per pochissimi. Io ho perso solo 3 persone ma tanti altri l'hanno fatta come una influenza o poco più. 
Ma in Lombardia va già meglio che altrove. 
In Puglia hanno da oggi sospeso pure i ricoveri. 
Malgrado il rispetto di tutte le regole ci avviamo verso un nuovo lockdown. 
Quindi o le regole non sono servite a un cazzo, perché siamo nella merda dopo neanche un mese dall'inizio della scuola, oppure... 
Oppure non c'è un cazzo da fare se non investire sulla Sanità. 
Manco hanno assunto per tempo il personale alle ASL. 
I presidi devono decidere da soli se chiudere o meno le classi, perché l'ASL, ad cui spetterebbe il compito di decidere, è in tilt.
Se qualcuno dà ancora la colpa ai cittadini che in gran parte hanno fatto la loro parte, ma che, ovviamente, non potevano esimersi dal lavorare, andare a scuola (poco), prendere i mezzi (strisce blu, aree C e B) e avere un minimo di vita sociale mi incazzo.
Tante imprese hanno investito per adeguarsi alle norme e ora vengono ugualmente chiuse. 
Per chi abita fuori, la Lombardia non è I Navigli. 
A parte quelle foto della movida in 4 vie di Milano, il resto è un dormitorio. 
Da me dopo le 21 durante la settimana è il deserto. 
Faceva già schifo così, prima.
Non siamo mica Las Vegas. 
Da noi si lavora, di giorno. 
Ed è lì che ci si contagia, come sui mezzi.
Non al ristorante la sera dove si va una volta al mese o anche mai.


----------



## ologramma (25 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> CVD.
> Ovvio dopo le sparate che ho linkato di De Luca, si mirava all'escalation, secondo il solito copione.
> Consiglio un giro sui profili di alcuni centri sociali di Napoli.
> 
> ...


 non dico che ci sono persone che seguono le tre regole ma ci sono coglioni che non le vogliono adottare  e quindi da quando si è riaperto tutto con l'estate  sia in Italia che all'estero vedi in che casino ci ritroviamo adesso .Non possiamo più trovare o tracciare le persone che  hanno frequentato perchè molte sono anonime ,  nei locali o altri luoghi non è che si conoscono le persone  si va a tentoni .
Quando sono andato in puglia mi sono registrato alla ASL della zona ma ho trovato signori di Bergamo che erano positivi , detto da loro , ma non avevano fatto niente di quello che richiedeva la regione , vedi come siamo messi male gia abbiamo boicottato immuni  , altra cosa che vedevo con favore ma tutti  scettici della riservatezza  , ma poi è una bugia  ma non vedi quando una persona commette un illecito ti seguono il cellulare  sia cosa hai detto e dove sei stato , detto da un avvocato è la prima cosa che mettono sotto osservazione quando inizia una indagine , l'investigatori come pensavamo prima ci fossero oggi nelle forse di polizia non ci sono più , già non girano  nelle strade quelli normali  che pensi lo fanno adesso che possono controllare tutto da seduti?
Se hai letto di là sai dove mancano i controlli  quindi dobbiamo bene o male adeguarci oppure facciamo le dimostrazioni violente come a Napoli e ieri sera a Roma  e pensi che si risolva?


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> CVD.
> Ovvio dopo le sparate che ho linkato di De Luca, si mirava all'escalation, secondo il solito copione.
> Consiglio un giro sui profili di alcuni centri sociali di Napoli.
> 
> ...


Guarda di andare a vedere cosa si raccontano i centri sociali non ho tutta sta voglia... comunque anche in alcuni tg han detto che il tutto è partito da alcuni elementi violenti già noti. 

Pensa che io il cortisone non posso assumerlo, e in tempi non di covid, ho dovuto pagare una visita privata, sostanzialmente per far prendere in mano il prontuario farmaceutico e scegliere un farmaco che non facesse alzare la IOP. Per il medico di base l'opzione (mi era venuta una dermatite) era unica: punture di cortisone.
Il Deltacortene, che già ho visto essere tra i farmaci prescritti per il Covid, io non potrei prenderlo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda di andare a vedere cosa si raccontano i centri sociali non ho tutta sta voglia... comunque anche in alcuni tg han detto che il tutto è partito da alcuni elementi violenti già noti.
> 
> Pensa che io il cortisone non posso assumerlo, e in tempi non di covid, ho dovuto pagare una visita privata, sostanzialmente per far prendere in mano il prontuario farmaceutico e scegliere un farmaco che non facesse alzare la IOP. Per il medico di base l'opzione (mi era venuta una dermatite) era unica: punture di cortisone.
> Il Deltacortene, che già ho visto essere tra i farmaci prescritti per il Covid, io non potrei prenderlo.


Basterebbe evitare che la gente abbia motivo per manifestare. Si eviterebbe che alla gente comune che ne ha le palle piene si uniscano delinquenti che non vedono l’ora di fare disastri. Era prevedibile ma a quanto pare chi ci governa non è così perspicace


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basterebbe evitare che la gente abbia motivo per manifestare. Si eviterebbe che alla gente comune che ne ha le palle piene si uniscano delinquenti che non vedono l’ora di fare disastri. Era prevedibile ma a quanto pare chi ci governa non è così perspicace


Ci sono state manifestazioni di persone che fan parte principalmente del mondo della ristorazione, arti e spettacolo sempre a Napoli di tutt'altro tenore. Persone che se intervistate parlano in modo pacato e si spiegano, senza urlare come degli ossessi "libertà! libertà!" e che non vogliono essere associate ad altri tipi di manifestazioni in alcun modo.

Sembra evidente che un nuovo lockdown nazionale non sarebbe attuabile. A me è venuto un pensiero (ma un pensiero buttato lì eh, non è che ci ho fatto ricerche, studi tipo comitato tecnico, prendilo come una vaga bozza) in cui si potrebbero creare dei "corridoi" divisi per fasce d'età.
Ad esempio un accesso ai supermercati di mattina, mettendo una fascia orario, solo per le persone anziane. Si sa che dopo le 18 è più facile incontrare chi esce dagli uffici, quindi dalle 18 a chiusura vietato l'ingresso agli anziani. Fine settimana la spesa la possono fare solo le persone che durante la settimana lavorano dalle 7, 8 ore in su. Tutti gli altri non entrano. Oppure per giornate, tipo mercoledì van dal parrucchiere solo le persone anziane, ovviamente sempre rispettando le norme di igienizzare e portare la mascherina.
Per i locali accesso solo ai giovani che non convivono con anziani, e con divieto di relazionarsi con essi per almeno X giorni.
Ovviamente se uno lavora in una RSA non ci potrà andare.
Sarebbe da definire, fare un lavoro davvero di cucito. So che anche una cosa così per molti sarebbe una violazione della libertà personale, ma sarebbe più per non far chiudere completamente delle attività.

Tanti dei giovani manifestanti di Napoli io non ci metterei mezzo dito nel fuoco che oggi non stan a pranzo dai nonni.

Ho letto che molti han sollevato dubbi sull'efficacia delle mascherine, poichè girando tutti bene o male vediamo che sono indossate. Con l'estate, almeno dalle mie parti, si è passati a quelle in tela. Ce ne sono di vari tipi. Alcune sono fatte male proprio in partenza. Io ne ho prese 3 quest'estate che venivano persino vendute per taglie (S, M, L). All'inizio mi sembravano buone ma già ora con i lavaggi l'elastico non rimane più così teso.
Per chi è donna e può farsi la coda di cavallo un modo può essere tirare l'elastico e incrociarlo nella coda di cavallo, in modo che rimanga molto teso.
Le mascherine chirurgiche dovrebbero avere un ferrettino nella parte alta che si adatta al naso, in modo da premerlo e far si che non passi aria. Ma sarà per la grande richiesta ci sono partire che al posto del ferrettino hanno un pezzettino di plastica all'interno. Puoi premerlo quanto vuoi ma non aderisce al viso completamente.
Almeno queste sono le cose che ho notato io, e che mi fan porre domande anche sull'uso corretto della mascherine, non nel senso di lasciare il naso scoperto volontariamente, o per sbagliata applicazione, ma sul fatto che alcuni dicono di aver contratto il virus pur seguendo tutte le norme.


----------



## ipazia (25 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Non così tanti,ne sono sicuro. E' da almeno 6 mesi che parlano dell' onda di ritorno ad ottobre.... e come si preparano ? riducendo all'80 % i posti disponibili sugli autobus.  sistema sanitario già quasi in tilt adesso, personale che continua a mancare, pazienti che soffrono di gravi patologie messi " in attesa " .... cosa hanno concretamente fatto ? logca,metodo,competenze,buonsenso, dove e quando hanno dimostrato di averlo ?  però hanno trovato il tempo per elargire mancette a destra e manca (  vedasi i monopattini ad esempio  ) : ma dove c.... vivono ? vadano  a prendere la metro in Cadorna a Milano al mattino.... o sui bus cittadini.
> scusa il francesismo ....


Ciao! concordo con te su praticamente ogni cosa tu abbia scritto.

Questo è storicamente un paese che pensa più all'oggi che al domani.
(al domani ci pensa incrociando le dita e sperando che in un modo o nell'altro andrà tutto bene - o che comunque ci penserà qualcun altro che verrà, tipo la revisione dei piani pandemici del 2017, per dirne una ma l'elenco è lungo -.
E in un modo o nell'altro andrà bene.
Il punto è il prezzo che si paga ogni volta e che si accumula - in termini culturali, psicosociali, economici, di governo - sotto forma di debito).

E' da giugno che l'ondata è prevedibile.
Si è preferito fare altro.

E' stata una scelta.
Politica innanzitutto. Informativa poi.
E poi tutte le altre scelte a discendere (non in ordine di responsabilità).
Tutto questo dovendo comunque confrontarsi con il peso del potere nazionale in relazione con quello internazionale. 
(sarebbe stato possibile, per dire, in un contesto europeo che non chiude a spostamenti internazionali, che lo facesse una nazione col peso dell'l'italia?) 

Queste sono le conseguenze.
E penso peggiorerà.
Sono ancora pochi i nodi venuti al pettine, in tutti i livelli del sistema paese. (che mi sembra ormai di fare una battuta parlando di sistema paese...)

...siamo solo ad ottobre.

Che peccato.


----------



## brenin (25 Ottobre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao! concordo con te su praticamente ogni cosa tu abbia scritto.
> 
> Questo è storicamente un paese che pensa più all'oggi che al domani.
> (al domani ci pensa incrociando le dita e sperando che in un modo o nell'altro andrà tutto bene - o che comunque ci penserà qualcun altro che verrà, tipo la revisione dei piani pandemici del 2017, per dirne una ma l'elenco è lungo -.
> ...


Ciao !
Hai assolutamente ragione, è stata fatta la scelta di non scegliere e cioè di giocare di rimessa sulla pelle della gente.... nessuna prevenzione,nessuna direttiva seria,condivisa e spiegata, nessun metodo coerente da seguire, praticamente l'armata Brancaleone....  la cosa grave, forse tanto quanto il virus, è che questi cialtroni non sanno proprio cosa fare ne a livello nazionale e tantomeno a livello regionale ( Fontana farebbe meglio a dimettersi così potrà gestire meglio i propri conti offshore... ).
condivido questo articolo odierno apparso sul Corriere della Sera online : https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/20...no-a69cc62a-1628-11eb-89ba-6e7c36183521.shtml

anche S. Tamaro non ha tutti i torti : https://www.corriere.it/cultura/20_...te-010e3774-161f-11eb-89ba-6e7c36183521.shtml


----------



## ipazia (25 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Hai assolutamente ragione, è stata fatta la scelta di non scegliere e cioè di giocare di rimessa sulla pelle della gente.... nessuna prevenzione,nessuna direttiva seria,condivisa e spiegata, nessun metodo coerente da seguire, praticamente l'armata Brancaleone....  la cosa grave, forse tanto quanto il virus, è che questi cialtroni non sanno proprio cosa fare ne a livello nazionale e tantomeno a livello regionale ( Fontana farebbe meglio a dimettersi così potrà gestire meglio i propri conti offshore... ).
> condivido questo articolo odierno apparso sul Corriere della Sera online : https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/20...no-a69cc62a-1628-11eb-89ba-6e7c36183521.shtml
> 
> anche S. Tamaro non ha tutti i torti : https://www.corriere.it/cultura/20_...te-010e3774-161f-11eb-89ba-6e7c36183521.shtml


Già 
Armata Brancaleone.

E, anche questo è storico, la gente lascia che sulla sua pelle ci scrivano di tutto.

Dal punto di vista governativo è lo specchio.
Sono stati lasciati a perdere mesi e mesi. Già durante il primo lockdown si poteva iniziare ad attuare misure. Come già durante il primo lockdown, lo sguardo sarebbe dovuto esser diretto al medio e lungo periodo. Sarebbe potuta esser davvero una opportunità progettuale questa pandemia. Che nel breve l'unica cosa era metter toppe, senza starci troppo a pensare.
E invece...monopattini e bonus vacanze.
Esemplificativo è il bonus 100% per smuovere (rido mentre scrivo) il settore.

Di interventi strutturali manco se ne parla. Seriamente intendo.
E ci siam di nuovo con le toppe. (e adesso dire che "non si sa il come, il dove, il quando" non è più aderente allo stato dell'arte, dal punto di vista politico. Dal punto di vista medico quelle affermazioni hanno un significato ed un contenuto completamente diverso. 
Sovrapporre i piani è evidentemente un giochetto).

Su Fontana e compagnia non mi pronuncio. Sono disgustosi. Ed è l'ultimo di una catena di personaggi della sua risma degli ultimi decenni. (che se la godono comunque. Mentre esprimono partecipazione compassionevole, sapendo benissimo che, a differenza della gente della strada, il diritto equo alla salute si concretizzerà in stanza con annesso wellness per qualcuno e locale lavanderia per altri).

Ma non penso che questo paese - pur con le sue caratteristiche particolari - sia poi così lontano dal resto del continente.
Francia, Spagna stanno veleggiando mica male e anche da loro emergono i nodi.
Inghilterra, Irlanda. Nord Europa.
A loro va meglio, per certi aspetti, proprio per l'impianto culturale e di base (lo stato dei cittadini) che hanno costruito nei decenni.
Stati Uniti sono meravigliosi in questo periodo.

Penso che sia proprio l'impianto occidentale ad essere in decadenza. (a tutti i livelli)

Nuova Zelanda, Australia, per non dire dei soliti noti...si sono mossi in modo completamente diverso alla radice - e questo parla dello sguardo utilizzato -.

Questo è un punto importante.
Altra scelta.
Riconfermata a giugno 2020.
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)32169-3/fulltext

Di cui ovviamente...shhhh.
Teniamo il quadro ben stretto. Piccolo piccolo. Ben aggrappati all'ombelico. Shhhh.

Grazie per gli spunti!


----------



## brenin (25 Ottobre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già
> Armata Brancaleone.
> 
> E, anche questo è storico, la gente lascia che sulla sua pelle ci scrivano di tutto.
> ...


Il tuo  scritto e considerazioni sul mondo politico italiano mi ha riportato alla mente  " l'utile idiota " , tanto caro al compagno Stalin....

Nel linguaggio comune ci sono due termini che hanno un blando valore offensivo mentre nel linguaggio politico hanno assunto il valore di categorie analitiche se non di veri e propri concetti. Mi riferisco ai termini idiota e stupido.
Per la verità nell’uso politico il termine idiota si accompagna sempre all’aggettivo utile. Non è chiaro chi sia stato il primo ad usare questa espressione. Secondo l’enciclopedia Treccani potrebbe essere stato Lenin, ma non ci sono tracce nei suoi scritti. Altri dicono sia stato Stalin. Altri ancora qualcuno del loro entourage. Non importa. Quel che conta è che con “utile idiota” si faceva riferimento a quanti, nell’occidente, sostenevano la rivoluzione bolscevica. Utile perché questo portava sostegno all’immagine del regime sovietico e veniva appunto utilizzato per la propaganda dello stesso regime. Idiota, con riferimento a quella che una volta era considerata una vera e propria malattia, l’idiozia, perché questo sostegno in realtà sarebbe andato contro gli interessi di chi lo stesso sostegno esprimeva. Da allora l’espressione si riferisce a tutti coloro che inconsapevolmente sostengono un partito che non fa e non farà i loro interessi.
L’utile idiota è persona appassionata, positiva, attiva che però sbaglia, senza averne consapevolezza, la parte a cui affida il suo impegno, il suo entusiasmo, le sue attese. L’utile idiota non solo non è consapevole di essere idiota, ma è anche profondamente convinto di essere utile alla causa.
Lo stupido è persona molto diversa. Secondo lo storico Carlo Cipolla lo stupido è “colui che procura danno agli altri senza ricavarne benefici per sé”. Dunque lo stupido non è positivo, vuole distruggere, fare danno e di questo è pienamente consapevole ma nel far questo reca danno a sé stesso. Su questo punto il Cipolla non è chiarissimo. Infatti si possono dare almeno due casi diversi. Lo stupido è consapevole che agendo contro qualcuno farà male anche a sé stesso, ma se è consapevole perché lo fa? La risposta è in una antichissima sindrome che va sotto il nome di Sansone (esattamente quello che diceva muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei). Il rancore, la rabbia, l’ira accecano l’individuo che pur di veder crepare l’avversario è disposto a crepare lui stesso. Qui stupido potrebbe essere sostituito con sinonimi come annebbiato, obnubilato, fuori di testa et similia.

Lo stupido, che vuole lucidamente e pervicacemente fare del danno ad altrui, ma non è consapevole che così facendo farà del danno anche a sé stesso, è assimilabile all’idiota di cui sopra. La sua volontà di creare danno, unita alla sua dabbenaggine lo portano a comportamenti autolesionisti.


Mutuando, molto banalmente il linguaggio dalla Teoria dei giochi potremmo dire che l’idiota non è un attore strategico mentre lo stupido pensa di essere un attore strategico ma, in un modo o nell’altro, si sbaglia: bene che gli vada riesce a giocare un gioco a somma inferiore a zero, cioè un gioco dove perdono entrambi i contendenti.


La diversità insita nei due concetti di utile idiota e di stupido potrebbe indurre uno studioso a coniare un nuovo concetto che rappresenti la sintesi dei due. Per esempio quello di “inutile idiota” che da un lato sottolinea il fatto che l’attore in questione è idiota (cioè stupido) perché gioca un gioco in cui di sicuro perde (consapevole o meno che sia) ma dall’altro è anche inutile perché non apporta alcun beneficio a nessuno.
In realtà qui la questione si complica. Fino ad ora abbiamo sempre ipotizzato un gioco con due attori: l’idiota o lo stupido e quello che beneficia della o subisce l’azione del medesimo. Ma se il gioco diventa a tre cosa cambia?
Supponiamo che in un qualsiasi contesto elettorale si trovino di fronte tre partiti: A, B, C. Per qualche ragione A ce l’ha a morte con C e fa di tutto per sottrargli i voti. Ci riesce ma questi voti invece che andare ad A vanno a C. L’esercizio non ci dice il grado di consapevolezza di A cioè se A sapeva che così agendo i voti li avrebbe presi C.
In questa fattispecie non funzionano pienamente né il concetto di utile idiota ma nemmeno quello di stupido, mentre sembrerebbe più appropriato quello di inutile idiota.
Si potrebbe ipotizzare che non ci sia nulla di peggio dall’essere un inutile idiota. Eppure se un inutile idiota decidesse, per uscire da una situazione certamente imbarazzante, di trasformarsi in utile idiota, forse la situazione sarebbe ancora peggiore. Ma queste sono solo speculazioni teoriche che non hanno alcun riscontro con la realtà.

Ogni riferimento a fatti e/o personaggi politici è ouramente casuale....


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Il tuo  scritto e considerazioni sul mondo politico italiano mi ha riportato alla mente  " l'utile idiota " , tanto caro al compagno Stalin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie per i tuoi spunti. 
Mi trovi concorde. Nelle righe che hai scritto e anche fra le righe. 

L'anno scorso, con largo anticipo, prevedevo i disordini sociali. 
Per certi versi mi auguravo che esplodessero già lo scorso lockdown. Sarebbero probabilmente stati depotenziati rispetto a quello che stiamo vedendo ma soprattutto rispetto a quello che bolle in pentola. 

Saranno tempi duri. E non solo per il virus, che, lo ribadisco, è solo ed esclusivamente un detonatore di un preesistente che era lì da decenni. 

Penso sia da anni oramai che si gioca ad un gioco dove perdono - sul lungo periodo - tutti i  contendenti. (nonostante socialmente questo sia velato dall'illusione delle vincite...basti pensare all'aumento delle giocate d'azzardo, che parlano fondamentalmente dell'ignoranza matematica di chi gioca). 
(sono assolutamente ignorante in materia economica...intravedo confusamente che la struttura del debito permei la società tutta)

Non conosco a sufficienza la teoria dei giochi (se hai qualche testo da consigliarmi, accetto con gratitudine!).
Mi era interessato per un periodo il gioco cooperativo. 
E come potesse andare ad influenzare la costituzione, ma soprattutto, il consolidamento di reti sociali. 
Mi ero accorta che senza una adeguata Conoscenza delle variabili in gioco, con particolare attenzione alla variabile del tempo, decadesse in breve. 
Il lungo periodo, la costruzione di vincoli che sostenessero gli obiettivi comuni, tendevano a decadere nel breve periodo. 
E questo era legato, dalla mia prospettiva, alla capacità dei "giocatori" coinvolti innanzitutto di rimandare il rinforzo mantenendo intatta la motivazione (che altro non è che la competenza di generare motivazione in modo intrinseco senza dipendere da variabili esterne) e - precursore di questa capacità - le conoscenze necessarie ad ampliare lo sguardo in termini spazio temporali (ossia la competenza che permette di rimanere nel qui e ora ma proiettandosi in modo dinamico nella progettualità di un futuro qui e ora, che è cosa molto diversa dallo "speriamo" delegante a quel che accadrà. A sua volta legato al senso di impotenza non esplicitato e non introiettato). 

Legavo a questa lettura un sintetica storia delle dipendenze. 
Questo secolo è stato caratterizzato dalla dipendenza da sostanze (non mi riferisco a sostanze "illegali", ma alla possibilità di poter trovare risposte tramite sostanze ai malesseri quotidiani creando uno stato di benessere falsato - e quindi parlo di ansiolitici, antidepressivi, antigastrici, antinfiammatori etc etc - che solleva da una fisicità che tiene legati alla terra, che mostra e impone l'interazione con i limiti del corpo - cervello compreso - e permette di inserirsi all'interno dei cicli di vita morte e vita, del Tutto in buona sostanza).
Oltre a questa tipologia di dipendenza c'è ne è un'altra che caratterizza la vita sociale, ossia quella dal potere. 
E a questa si lega in modo spontaneo quello sguardo ridotto che, per esempio, all'interno di un gioco cooperativo, fa decadere il gioco stesso. 

E porta fra l'altro a quei personaggi che hai descritto con precisione. (mi auguro fortemente anche io che l'utile idiota non si esprima...penso sarebbe disastroso in questo contesto).
Confido nei social, per dare un contesto espressivo agli inutili idioti e contenerli, senza che evolvano  

Lego queste questioni alla conoscenza non in modo astratto. 
Un esempio molto concreto: nell'ambito sanitario ormai è concorde la rilevazione della necessità di una riforma (intesa come aumento delle disponibilità di risorse). 
Rarissimamente però trovo il rilevare la necessità di una rivoluzione. Negli ultimi decenni si è passati (nel silenzio generale...e torniamo alle dipendenze) ad una impostazione aziendalistica che, ormai è evidente, per X,Y motivi (che ad analizzarli si starebbe qui per giorni) è fondamentalmente riuscita in un intento parecchio complesso: ossia riunire i principali difetti del privato e del pubblico in un'unica istituzione. 

Mi sembra che semplicemente non ci siano risorse intellettuali per leggere. Nè in alto nè, purtroppo, in basso. 
E io sono piuttosto convinta che sia una posizione protettiva dal cambiamento. (che accadrà, volenti o nolenti. Semplicemente, come sempre accade col cambiamento, se non si partecipa attivamente, se ne resta vittime. Ed è esattamente quel che sta accadendo). 

Sarebbe auspicabile un gioco cooperativo.
Ma la dipendenza dal potere blocca la costituzione delle basi per un gioco del genere. 
A mio parere. (correggimi perfavore, è una lettura incompetente della teoria di cui hai parlato e sono grata di ricevere insegnamenti a riguardo.)

L'esempio della sanità, può essere serenamente riapplicato agli altri ambiti. 
Dal basso all'alto e viceversa. 

La cosa che trovo più preoccupante è che, dopo decenni di distruzione del concetto di Conoscenza, di Apprendimento, di Miglioramento, quel che resta sia l'agito, indifferentemente dalla posizione sociale di chi ci si affida. 

Ora come ora, mi preoccupa ben più del virus. 
Che farà il suo corso. A prescindere. (sto pensando alla malaria, per dire, a come sia maestosamente rappresentativa del complessità di cui siamo parte.)
Dalla malaria ci si potrebbe legare agevolmente alla questione delle nicchie ecologiche, dall'uso (tossico) del potere e le conseguenze nefaste a cui porta. E di nuovo alla assenza di uno sguardo sul lungo periodo. 
Ai meccanismi di negazione piuttosto che a quelli di proiezione paranoide che non sono sostenuti e contenuti in alcun modo (e di nuovo...Conoscenza e Potere). 

Ho la netta sensazione, @brenin, che quel che abbiamo visto fino ad ora sia nulla rispetto a quello che attende. 
Noi, ma soprattutto le future generazioni.


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie per i tuoi spunti.
> Mi trovi concorde. Nelle righe che hai scritto e anche fra le righe.
> 
> L'anno scorso, con largo anticipo, prevedevo i disordini sociali.
> ...


Un gioco cooperativo per me non è possibile.
Mancano purtroppo tutti i presupposti.
Scusate se mi sono inserito...


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Un gioco cooperativo per me non è possibile.
> Mancano purtroppo tutti i presupposti.
> Scusate se mi sono inserito...


Grazie per i tuoi spunti! 

Lo penso anche io.  In effetti sembra anche a me che non ci siano i presupposti.

Continuo a pensare che sarebbe auspicabile farlo il salto ad un gioco cooperativo *consapevole*...sinceramente dubito che ci sia una qualche scelta a riguardo (sul gioco intendo. Sulla consapevolezza invece è praticamente tutta scelta).
Mica siamo noi - umani - in fondo a decidere.
Siamo esperimenti evolutivi, in fondo, se usciamo dalla bolla spazio temporale in cui celebriamo il nostro potere e la possibilità della vita eterna.
Credo anche che fin quando si crederà davvero di poter attuare un qualsivoglia controllo sulle forze in cui siamo immersi non ci sarà la possibilità di crearli quei presupposti.

Che è il motivo per cui non riesco a "scaricare" responsabilità solo in alto.
in alto fan quel che fanno perchè il basso non solo lo permette, ma lo sostiene emulando (e qui ci sarebbe da aprire un ot infinito sulle masse) nell'illusione di raggiungere un potere (immaginato).
che al cospetto della natura semplicemente non esiste. (mi affascina come un virus metta in ginocchio un pianeta umano. Che le altre specie, ad oggi, non hanno evidenza di contagio, per dire).

Mi sta affascinando parecchio in questo periodo l'ipotesi della Regina Rossa (sarà che adoro Alice...e la sua Regina Rossa le disse, di là dallo specchio " «Ora, in questo luogo, come puoi vedere, ci vuole tutta la velocità di cui si dispone se si vuole rimanere nello stesso posto; se si vuole andare da qualche altra parte, si deve correre almeno due volte più veloce di così!»...che mi sembra in questo qui e ora una buona indicazione non solo per Alice).

E' affascinante quella che viene chiamata corsa agli armamenti in termini coevolutivi.
E anche il modo in cui quella corsa determina la selezione naturale di specie.

E penso a come gli umani hanno penetrato (credendo in tante cose...) nicchie ambientali che fondamentalmente finiscono per farci il culo. (non che la cosa interessi agli abitanti di quelle nicchie...siamo semplicemente...ospitali, credo, dal loro punto di vista. E gli umani si accontentano di soldi e apparente potere).

Pensa alla malaria.
Un protista, fondamentalmente. Un cosetto che manco si vede.
Che riesce a fare un qualcosa che più lo approfondisco più lo trovo maestoso: dalla zanzara entra nell'uomo - digressione ridicola: "pasto di sangue", questo è l'uomo dal punto di vista della zanzara, mi fa simpatia - nell'uomo svolge il suo ciclo vitale e ritorna poi di nuovo nella zanzara per trovare altri habitat adeguati al suo sviluppo.
La controindicazione per l'uomo è la malaria. (che ci ha fondamentalmente schiacciati, in una ipotetica guerra fra specie).

Eppure, sempre per l'uomo, la malaria, inoculata in modo controllato, è una efficace cura per la sifilide.

perchè penso a 'sta roba?

Perchè se prendo i termini che includono il prefisso co- e li ripulisco dell'interpretazione umana quel co- prende tutto un altro peso.

Siamo già inseriti in un gioco cooperativo.
Ma passivamente. ( e per la maggioranza pure raccontandosi che non si sta giocando)
E pensando pure di poter comandarlo (mi fa ridere tantissimo questa cosa, come mi fan ridere gli annunci propagandistici di questo periodo...di nuovo, per tornare alle dipendenze, il vaccino. Non che io discuta i vaccini in sè, anzi. Ma se penso per esempio all'hiv, il vaccino non esiste ad oggi, semplicemente si è capito come cronicizzare il virus in ambiente umano. Che è fondamentalmente forzare la co-abitazione col virus facendo adattare farmacologicamente l'organismo umano e creando i presupposti per una pacifica convivenza. Non è mica detto che il vaccino sia la risposta...(anche se propagandisticamente vien venduto come punto di fine di questo periodo. Che è un bel gioco questo, lo faceva anche mio papà quando andavamo a camminare in montagna ed io ero stanca "cinque minuti" mi diceva e ci siamo. Poi si camminava per ore, ma a cinque minuti alla volta arrivavo in alto, e ho pure imparato la durata dei cinque minuti e delle ore. Mio papà però mi stava insegnando cose. Chi fa propaganda non credo abbia come obiettivo l'insegnamento).

La cosa che mi fa sorridere, è che stiamo già giocando in un gioco cooperativo, ma manco siamo in grado di rendercene conto, a livello di base sociale.
E nel frattempo diveniamo pasti di sangue, mezzi di trasporto, incubatrici, tombe. (tentando di salvare la piantagione dalle scimmie )

Vabbè...groviglio di pensieri dopo una giornata di immersione.

Grazie


----------



## brenin (29 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Un gioco cooperativo per me non è possibile.
> Mancano purtroppo tutti i presupposti.
> Scusate se mi sono inserito...


Purtroppo per noi è proprio così.  Alla base non c'è una strategia ( una delle condizioni indispensabili per mantenere " vivo " l'accordo ), gli interessi dei partecipanti sono in netto contrasto  o contrapposizione diretta tra loro, non sii sa nemmeno individuare l'obiettivo principale tra tutti gli obiettivi perseguibili ....


----------



## brenin (29 Ottobre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie per i tuoi spunti!
> 
> Lo penso anche io.  Ma in effetti sembra anche a me che non ci siano i presupposti.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo si, ma a mio avviso - proprio per la totale mancanza di regole e/o strategia -  lo vedo più come un gioco non cooperativo ( mi sembra che ogni concorrente - intendasi regioni, associazioni o categorie imprenditoriali,partiti politici e così via perseverino nel perseguire la strategia che ritengono possa essere per loro la  più vantaggiosa anche se potenzialmente conflittuale verso gli altri partecipanti ). Per cui l'equilibrio di Nash, (allo stato attuale, resta una chimera


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, ma a mio avviso - proprio per la totale mancanza di regole e/o strategia -  lo vedo più come un gioco non cooperativo ( mi sembra che ogni concorrente - intendasi regioni, associazioni o categorie imprenditoriali,partiti politici e così via perseverino nel perseguire la strategia che ritengono possa essere per loro la  più vantaggiosa anche se potenzialmente conflittuale verso gli altri partecipanti ). Per cui l'equilibrio di Nash, (allo stato attuale, resta una chimera


Sì. Concordo.

A livello macro siamo inseriti in un gioco cooperativo, non abbiamo scelta. Per macro intendo il sistema di forze in cui tutti insieme siamo immersi.
A livello micro - intendo le dinamiche prettamente umane - non solo non sappiamo giocare ma in aggiunta pure neghiamo il gioco stesso (andando a negare una sostanziosa parte di realtà) costruendo opzioni di scelta che non sono agganciate al contesto più ampio .
L'equilibrio di Nash è una chimera, sì, in termini umani. Ora come ora.

Anche se ho il sospetto che in termini macro, non sia poi una chimera. (leggevo in questi giorni di caos deterministico per penetrare alcune dinamiche che sfuggono all'occhio nudo e in cui siamo immersi in quanto animali viventi).

Ma non solo. Tornando nella sfera umana.
Contemporaneamente giochiamo un gioco cooperativo (obbligato, in quanto essendo una parte non possiamo che compartecipare al tutto) e non giochiamo un gioco cooperativo (credendo di sfuggire all'obbligo e pensa questo a cosa porta in termini di costruzione e percezione della realtà), mi affascina il paradosso che ne scaturisce. (e in cui viviamo immersi).

Si iniziano a vedere le conseguenze del paradosso.
Che è poi il motivo per cui continuo a ripetere che questo è l'inizio di una nuova era.
E che quel che conoscevamo è tutto in discussione.

Ad ognuno è aperta la scelta. E la responsabilità della scelta.
Questa è la parte di opportunità di questo momento.

Il contesto è duro.
E probabilmente prima di veder i risultati della scelta, il prezzo da pagare sarà pesante. A tutti i livelli.

Certo che se si cammina in avanti voltati all'indietro...è ancora peggio.
(non che cambi qualcosa in un quadro ampio di sistema naturale complesso. E in quel quadro, le dinamiche umane, non hanno il minimo peso e significato. Per l'uomo - il sistema umano -, invece, è complicarsi la vita avendo come obiettivo il semplificarsela. Scelte.)


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie per i tuoi spunti!
> 
> Lo penso anche io.  In effetti sembra anche a me che non ci siano i presupposti.
> 
> ...


Per eradicare la malaria che un tempo in Italia era una piaga è stato fatto uno sforzo sovrumano, ma era l'epoca della cooperazione, nel senso storico del termine. Epoca conclusa, adesso non c'è più una neppur vaga parvenza di cosa vogliamo costruire nel nostro futuro, nè socialmente, nè politicamente, nè individualmente.
ci hanno convinti di essere solo consumatori seriali, di beni, di emozioni, di sentimenti e di esperienze.
Per avere una idea di cosa si vuole diventare è necessario avere un progetto di fondo. Che adesso nessuno ha.

Comunque uno dei motivi per i quali non sono vegetariano, o vegano e probabilmente non lo sarò mai, è proprio quello che dici. Da quando ho smesso di guardare alla natura come ad una faccenda etica ho capito che siamo sono una rotella dell' ingranaggio.
E non c'è maggiore vana supponenza di chi intende insegnare a se stesso e al mondo una etica della natura che non esiste.
Come quelli che comprano cibo vegano ai loro cani.


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Purtroppo per noi è proprio così.  Alla base non c'è una strategia ( una delle condizioni indispensabili per mantenere " vivo " l'accordo ), gli interessi dei partecipanti sono in netto contrasto  o contrapposizione diretta tra loro, non sii sa nemmeno individuare *l'obiettivo principale tra tutti gli obiettivi perseguibili ....*


Infatti hai ragione.
La vita è sempre una faccenda di priorità.
Quella cosa che una volta veniva chiamata buonsenso, la merce più rara oggigiorno da reperire sul mercato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Per eradicare la malaria che un tempo in Italia era una piaga è stato fatto uno sforzo sovrumano, ma era l'epoca della cooperazione, nel senso storico del termine. Epoca conclusa, adesso non c'è più una neppur vaga parvenza di cosa vogliamo costruire nel nostro futuro, nè socialmente, nè politicamente, nè individualmente.
> ci hanno convinti di essere solo consumatori seriali, di beni, di emozioni, di sentimenti e di esperienze.
> Per avere una idea di cosa si vuole diventare è necessario avere un progetto di fondo. Che adesso nessuno ha.
> 
> ...


Credo una decina d’anni fa avevo scritto un post sulle relazioni vissute in modo consumistico.
Ero stata spennacchiata.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, ma a mio avviso - proprio per la totale mancanza di regole e/o strategia -  lo vedo più come un gioco non cooperativo


Quando un gioco prevede  che a un bel momento qualcuno  resti col cerino acceso in mano, non è sorprendente che la ipotetica cooperazione vada a farsi benedire, e il senso del gioco si trasformi nel passarsi il cerino


----------



## brenin (29 Ottobre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì. Concordo.
> 
> A livello macro siamo inseriti in un gioco cooperativo, non abbiamo scelta. Per macro intendo il sistema di forze in cui tutti insieme siamo immersi.
> A livello micro - intendo le dinamiche prettamente umane - non solo non sappiamo giocare ma in aggiunta pure neghiamo il gioco stesso (andando a negare una sostanziosa parte di realtà) costruendo opzioni di scelta che non sono agganciate al contesto più ampio .
> ...


Tutto vero....  a partire dal presupposto che non sappiamo nemmeno se e come  finirà, questa pandemia.....  Non giochiamo un  gioco cooperativo proprio perchè il " banco "  cambia le regole in continuazione, per cui nessun gioco può funzionare se non ci sono regole chiare ( l'elemento variabile viene dato dalle casualità degli  eventi, siano essi  più o meno preventivabili ). Resta inteso, a mio avviso, che la percezione della realtà è alquanto sfuggente, motivo che fa da detonatore a reazioni di vario tipo quali la  paura, il panico, la violenza,l'esasperazione.


----------



## brenin (29 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti hai ragione.
> La vita è sempre una faccenda di priorità.
> Quella cosa che una volta veniva chiamata buonsenso, la merce più rara oggigiorno da reperire sul mercato.


Si, merce rarissima, il cui valore è stato appannato da persone con un ego talmente smisurato che non si fermerebbero nemmeno davanti ad un'ecatombe di morti. Naturalmente ne esce alquanto malconcia anche la professionalità..... ( molto in disuso di questi tempi di appiattimento meritocratico ).


----------



## ipazia (4 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Per eradicare la malaria che un tempo in Italia era una piaga è stato fatto uno sforzo sovrumano, ma era l'epoca della cooperazione, nel senso storico del termine. Epoca conclusa, adesso non c'è più una neppur vaga parvenza di cosa vogliamo costruire nel nostro futuro, nè socialmente, nè politicamente, nè individualmente.
> ci hanno convinti di essere solo consumatori seriali, di beni, di emozioni, di sentimenti e di esperienze.
> Per avere una idea di cosa si vuole diventare è necessario avere un progetto di fondo. Che adesso nessuno ha.


E' una storia interessante, vero?, quella della malaria?

A me interessa proprio la malaria, trovo affascinante il modo in cui la corsa alla riproduzione (e non alla sopravvivenza) si esplica in Natura.
Trovo affascinante il modo in cui le specie vengono utilizzate per "passare" il testimone.
Mi piace la pulizia della Vita.

La reazione dell'uomo...per esser precisina, non è la malaria ad esser stata eradicata, ma il vettore ad esser stato messo in controllo.
Ad oggi è ancora attivo il centro di controllo della diffusione.
A maggior ragione oggi, tenendo conto degli spostamenti che caratterizzano il sistema umano.

https://www.epicentro.iss.it/malaria/epidemiologia-italia

Chiacchieravo con una amica di ATS che si occupa per l'appunto di infezioni.
Mi diceva - in tempi non sospetti, circa tre anni fa - che siamo di fronte ad una recrudescenza di tutta una serie di patologie, fra cui per esempio la malaria. Ma anche epatite a e b. Piuttosto che la scabbia.
Ovviamente non siamo di fronte alla situazione esplosiva di allora. Qui.
Ma nel mondo (e penso all'immagine di MC Luhan quando parlava di villaggio globale e gatto con gli stivali) di situazioni esplosive ce ne sono parecchie.
E se nel mondo esiste, esiste anche qui.

Ai tempi lo sforzo sovrumano, è stato particolare, no?
Che governo c'era in Italia?
E che stato?

Ricordo che sono rimasta colpita dagli ingegneri che sono entrati a Fukushima *sapendo benissim*o che sarebbero morti. *Tutti lo sapevano*.
Non è stato nascosto, anzi. E' stato dichiarato.

..chi ha bonificato è andato nello stesso modo.
In nome del paese (e del progetto di chi lo governava) sono andati sapendo che sarebbero morti.
(d'altro canto, come ha recentemente detto la Merkel, "avremmo dovuto fare prima, ma la gente ha bisogno dei letti pieni"...e ai tempi la fame e la morte pungevano. La gente voleva una migliore qualità della vita, la morte era una evidenza e non c'era l'antidolorifico o lo xananx. C'è anche da dire che non c'erano dubbi sul concetto di qualità della vita e benessere, allora).

Mi sto spiegando?
Quindi, sì, concordo. Era gioco cooperativo, imposto. (accettato)
*In cui *si collocava un progetto a lungo termine. (poi potremmo dire di quel progetto...ma è relativo).

In questo qui e ora, ce lo vedi?

Se ci fosse *ora* da bonificare?

Il progetto di cui parli - e di cui parlo pure io - è mancante indifferentemente ad ogni livello.
Dal basso alla politica, sono anni che non viene fatta la pretesa di progetto. Le risposte, si vogliono!! (voglio la cioccolata!!!!...mammaaaaa...aargh...uèèè.)
Anzi...di fronte al timido tentativo di progetto a medio o addirittura (anatema!!) lungo termine partono le lamentele. Gli "e allora io".

In alto dubito fortemente che ci siano le competenze per farlo - d'altro canto in alto non calano dall'alto, ma salgono dal basso - (il discorso della preparazione)...*come se la politica, attualmente, potesse esser sganciata da competenze reali.*
Certo è che poi, quando apparentemente ci sono le competenze reali, vedi la ministra dell'istruzione, ma mancano quelle di sistema, il risultato è ovvio. E non resta che la propaganda e la bandiera.


In basso la gente se la beve, la risposta più rassicurante e apparentemente certa intendo. (i dubbi, no!!!)
E per questo tipo di risposte, diciamo che il discorso scientifico non è il miglior candidato, visto che procede per limiti ed errori.


Quello che sottolineavo, parlando della malaria, ma si potrebbe parlare dell'hiv, è che in termini naturali è tutto a posto (e niente in ordine).
E non c'è alternativa: o ci si entra (come chi è andato a bonificare) o semplicemente si subisce.

(hiv, altro interessantissimo virus...il modo in cui è organizzato nella sua corsa riproduttiva...lento e silente per anni, ha scelto il modo di propagazione fra i più sicuri. Niente esposizione all'ambiente - dove vive molto poco - e se ne sta lì, in attesa di passare da un ospite all'altro. La lenta emersione della malattia nell'ospite è funzionale alla riproduzione. E intanto abbiamo gente titolata (minchia!) che ancora, come 20 anni, fa si mette a fare propaganda politica sugli asintomatici...senza avere dati alla mano sul significato dell'asintomaticità sul lungo periodo...il progetto, eh )


----------



## ipazia (4 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> ci hanno convinti di essere solo consumatori seriali, di beni, di emozioni, di sentimenti e di esperienze.
> Per avere una idea di cosa si vuole diventare è necessario avere un progetto di fondo. Che adesso nessuno ha.
> 
> Comunque uno dei motivi per i quali non sono vegetariano, o vegano e probabilmente non lo sarò mai, è proprio quello che dici. Da quando ho smesso di guardare alla natura come ad una faccenda etica ho capito che siamo sono una rotella dell' ingranaggio.
> ...



Non penso sia solo il fatto di esser consumatori. Imposti.
(fra l'altro la libertà di consumare è vista come affermazione sociale...e qui ci sarebbe un ot infinito).

La semplificazione di fronte alla complessità, e se parliamo di complessità la semplificazione (non mirata e intenzionale) porta alla superficialità.

Per superficialità intendo la superficialità di lettura, ossia lo sguardo sul breve periodo in speranza di una provvidenza che "ci penserà".
Questo non può che portare alla raccolta di risposte immediatamente raggiungibili e possibilmente rassicuranti.
In buona sostanza, lo scansarsi dalla fatica del pensiero e della domanda. La ricerca ossessiva della risposta. (il farmaco, non necessariamente chimico, ma meglio se lo è, funziona più veloce )

Si parla continuamente di futuro...ed è simpatico che il futuro sia la replica immutabile del presente. (e il rifiuto del cambiamento).

I mezzi ci sarebbero per invertire la tendenza.
Cosa manca?


(chissà mai perchè attecchisce così bene il "ma è solo una influenza più forte". Tenendo conto del fatto che NULLA si sa delle conseguenze a lungo periodo...gli studi sul long covid sono solo agli esordi, come ancora non si sono fatte rilevazioni sulle situazioni di bassa sintomaticità e sulle conseguenze interne a carico degli organi, per esempio e per rimanere nel circoscritto. SE si allarga al sistema per esempio...).


Faccio però molta fatica a condividere del tutto quel "ci hanno convinti" ad esser consumatori.
Sorvoliamo sulla questione "popolarità"  

Se ad inizio 900 l'ignoranza era un accidente, oggi come oggi è una scelta. Di comodo.
Qui in occidente perlomeno.

In tutto questo, il gioco (naturale) cooperativo prosegue, è qualcosa su cui l'umano non ha la minima possibilità di intervento.
E il gioco umano...vabbè.
Se si è nel paradosso, quel che ne esce non può che esser paradossale.

Quanto all'etica...l'etica è il dialogo continuo dell'uomo con l'uomo riguardo il bene e il male. L'etica è domanda.
Vegani, vegetariani, pastafariani, gli -ani, insomma, e gli -ismi sono risposte, fra l'altro assolutistiche. (e quindi illusioni di controllo).

Però pare bello, no?, immaginare un mondo dove “_il lupo dimorerà insieme con l’agnello...Il lattante si trastullerà sulla buca dell’aspide; il bambino metterà la mano nel covo di serpenti velenosi_” (cit).
E se sarai meritevole....
Se ci amiamo...

E' bello, no?


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non penso sia solo il fatto di esser consumatori. Imposti.
> (fra l'altro la libertà di consumare è vista come affermazione sociale...e qui ci sarebbe un ot infinito).
> 
> La semplificazione di fronte alla complessità, e se parliamo di complessità la semplificazione (non mirata e intenzionale) porta alla superficialità.
> ...


Vorrei precisare una cosa:
Quel - Ci hanno convinti.- è pregno di responsabilità, nei due sensi, andata e ritorno, primariamente perchè convincersi significa accettare, secondariamente perchè sono vecchio e ho vissuto abbastanza a lungo per aver visto una diversa concezione del potere e dell' informazione.
(E qui si potrebbe aprire un OT senza fine. Mi limito ad osservare, e parlo per me stesso che in me è crollata la fiducia nelle istituzioni e nella gestione del potere, una cosa che invece una volta avevo, non tanto perchè fossi d'accordo, ma perchè dietro intuivo un progetto, che a me non andava bene, ma che c'era.)

Quanto al lupo e l'agnello, ritorna sempre in mente una cosa che mi venne detta, che cioè il genere umano alla fine sogna solo un "attimo di pace".
Sogna...
Quel sogno si trasforma poi in desiderio, e per molti diventa così intenso da assumere una forma di realtà, ....fittizia, certo...
Mi spiego o mi sono capito da solo?


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare una cosa:
> Quel - Ci hanno convinti.- è pregno di responsabilità, nei due sensi, andata e ritorno, primariamente perchè convincersi significa accettare, secondariamente perchè sono vecchio e ho vissuto abbastanza a lungo per aver visto una diversa concezione del potere e dell' informazione.
> (E qui si potrebbe aprire un OT senza fine. Mi limito ad osservare, e parlo per me stesso che in me è crollata la fiducia nelle istituzioni e nella gestione del potere, una cosa che invece una volta avevo, non tanto perchè fossi d'accordo, ma perchè dietro intuivo un progetto, che a me non andava bene, ma che c'era.)
> 
> ...


Mi è piaciuta la tua precisazione riguardo la convinzione. Grazie! 

Mi conosci ormai, sono rigidamente legata all'etimo. Che amo quasi più del vocabolario.
Sono andata a cercare l'etimologia di "convincere" e di "convinzione".

Anche qui il co-

Che è il mezzo per superare (vincere).
La specifica è interessante. Con prove inconcusse.

Ossia "convincere" è "ridurre alcuno con prove inconcusse o con ragioni ad ammettere o riconoscere checchessia".

Mentre "convinzione" è definito come "l'atto o l'effetto del convincere; ma più specialmente lo stato della mente resa certa da prove di fatto o da ragioni del vero di checchessia".

Che è quel "pregno di responsabilità nei due sensi, andata e ritorno, primariamente perchè convincersi significa accettare".

che condivo pienamente.

E a cui attacco quell'aspetto che io ritengo fondamentale. La Conoscenza.

Se non hai conoscenza, che significato assume una affermazione come "prova inconcussa, di fatto"?
Si va a simpatia? a intuito? A comodità?

Che razza di progetto si può realisticamente costruire e partecipare?

Senza conoscenza non so neppure se si possa parlare di convincimento. A dirti la verità.

E quando la scuola è nata, come istituzione di stato, aveva fra i suoi obiettivi proprio "leggere, scrivere, fare di conto", ossia creare le basi solide affinchè un processo come quello del convincimento potesse essere esistente.

scrivevo che ad inizio 900 l'ignoranza era un accidente.
Oggi no.

E personalmente ritengo molto più gravosa ora la responsabilità della conoscenza rispetto ad allora.
Lo ritengo uno sputare sul culo di esser qui (e non in Siria, per dire). Confondendo il culo col merito.
(e facendoci pure sopra apologia)

Mi spiego?

chi si convince, ha deciso che le prove fossero inconcusse...ma trovo interessante sapere secondo quali parametri.

E se il parametro è "ma io la penso così" a me parte per direttissima il vaffanculo.
Che, detta male, francamente l'opinione personale la vedo buona al bar mentre si beve il caffè. O si fa l'aperitivo.
Ma non per sostenere un convincimento.

Non la vedo buona per far discorsi in cui c'è reale confronto e crescita.
Se non hai le prove di fatto, quel dici per me equivale al miagolio del mio micio.
(EDIT: e le prove di fatto non sono la propria esperienza personale, quella va bene al bar o all'aperitivo).

Questo era nelle mie intenzione sottolineare quando ho sottolineato  la questione del convincere.

E ci tengo a sottolinearla perchè, proprio per l'ignoranza di quello che hai sottolineato pure tu, la corrente spinge - come i bambini all'asilo - verso il "ma l'ha detto lui".

E l'unica risposta che mi viene in mente è (non avendo davanti bambini, ma pure a loro darei la stessa sottolineatura) "ma per la puttana, secondo quali prove di fatto hai DECISO di farti convincere?" 
E quando a questo la risposta è il "diritto" di esprimere la propria opinione (su questioni che non sono quanta panna metto nel caffè o come ti fai scopare) io catalogo la persona come minus habens.
E irresponsabile.

Io sono di quella generazione di sconfitti che ha visto cadere gli ultimi sprazzi di quel potere di cui parli.
Sono una disillusa. Che, fra l'altro per il mio percorso personale e professionale, ha visto quel progetto divenire una farsa sottoposta all'interesse economico e più ancora finanziario.
Nell'indifferenza generale.

Di chi si è lasciato *irresponsabilmente* convincere dal proprio comodo nel dar credito a certe parole chiave, come per esempio la sicurezza (e, tornando per un momento al gioco cooperativo in cui siamo immersi per imposizione resto senza parole).

E non riesco proprio a dividere l'alto dal basso.
Anzi.
Vedo che il basso ha sostenuto quell'alto di cui parli nella tua delusione, alto fortemente sostenuto dal basso che si è lasciato convincere non da prove di fatto, ma dalla comodità. Dal ristorante, dal bar, dal parrucchiere, dall'estetista, dal suv etc etc...

Dall'affermazione di sè attraverso l'apparire socialmente potente attraverso oggetti e attraverso l'oggettivazione.

(sorvoliamo su quanto questo abbia pesato nel costume, ma ce ne sarebbe da dire...).

Concordo pienamente sul sogno che si trasforma in desiderio...Come potrei non concordare?

E se ne vedono le conseguenze, no?

A me sembra tu ti sia ben spiegato.
io ho ben compreso?

E sono riuscita a spiegarmi pure io? 

(ancora grazie per il confronto! è un piacere - e anche una speranza - poter ragionare e non soltanto emettere).


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuta la tua precisazione riguardo la convinzione. Grazie!
> 
> Mi conosci ormai, sono rigidamente legata all'etimo. Che amo quasi più del vocabolario.
> Sono andata a cercare l'etimologia di "convincere" e di "convinzione".
> ...


Sì, ti sei spiegata. E grazie a te.
Adesso sto riflettendo sulla frase:
Convinzione senza cognizione.
Che trovo così......adatta.
Penso alle 10 regole della gestione del potere di Chomsky


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sì, ti sei spiegata. E grazie a te.
> Adesso sto riflettendo sulla frase:
> Convinzione senza cognizione.
> Che trovo così......adatta.
> Penso alle 10 regole della gestione del potere di Chomsky


Già.

L'asincronia è poter leggere Chomosky, per dire, ma si potrebbero citare una infinità di risorse (l'internet era nato per quello. Per condividere la Conoscenza. E lo fa ancora. Se non si cercano scuse all'accidia e alla pigrizia) e rimanere nello stesso stato mentale dopo averlo fatto.

Chiudere il libro e e riprendere tutto da dove lo si era lasciato.

Come se un libro fosse un intervallo. (e questo è uno degli effetti dell'analfabetismo di ritorno. Di cui ognuno è responsabile per sè).


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> L'asincronia è poter leggere Chomosky, per dire, ma si potrebbero citare una infinità di risorse (l'internet era nato per quello. Per condividere la Conoscenza. E lo fa ancora. Se non si cercano scuse all'accidia e alla pigrizia) e rimanere nello stesso stato mentale dopo averlo fatto.
> 
> ...


Capisco l'asincronia, è evidente, credo che tante persone non sappiano però cosa cercare, nè dove guardare, nè a chi dare credito, nè stabilire una scala di importanza delle cose. Al netto dell'analfabetismo di ritorno e della responsabilità di sè, per la quale sposo in toto quello che dici.
Una delle 10 regole di Chomsky recita proprio (detta con parole mie): Annega le persone dentro un mare di informazioni e di cazzate vedrai che poi alla fine riuscirai a turlupinarli perchè non sanno distinguere.
(Che poi era una cosa predetta anche da Umberto Eco alla comparsa di internet).
Capisci dunque l'importanza che ha una educazione che insegni le basi del discernimento e della cognizione?

E Invece cosa si fa?


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Tutto vero....  a partire dal presupposto che non sappiamo nemmeno se e come  finirà, questa pandemia.....  Non giochiamo un  gioco cooperativo proprio perchè il " banco "  cambia le regole in continuazione, per cui nessun gioco può funzionare se non ci sono regole chiare ( l'elemento variabile viene dato dalle casualità degli  eventi, siano essi  più o meno preventivabili ). Resta inteso, a mio avviso, che la percezione della realtà è alquanto sfuggente, motivo che fa da detonatore a reazioni di vario tipo quali la  paura, il panico, la violenza,l'esasperazione.


Già.

Oltre a non sapere se e come finirà questa pandemia, non sappiamo neppure come è iniziata. (che non è un dato da nulla, ma anzi!, e proprio per comprenderne le evoluzioni e per collocarla anche negli scenari di intervento).

Noi umani crediamo (ed è un bias) di aver noi il controllo del banco.
Con questo presupposto come è possibile anche soltanto provare a stare in un gioco cooperativo? 
A questo si aggiunge che il Gioco cooperativo in cui siamo immersi come specie semplicemente E'. 
Anche se voltiamo lo sguardo. (come questa pandemia sta dimostrando). 
E' auspicabile il salto. (ma ne dubito fortemente). 

Ed è altrettanto vero che senza regole chiare non si può giocare nemmeno una semplice partita di calcio. 
Pensa un po' un gioco nel Gioco e a queste dimensioni. 
Se ci mettiamo sopra il fatto che siamo nel gioco che è nel gioco attraverso la lente distorta del bias e del paradosso....cosa ne esce? 

La percezione della realtà è sfuggente, ma la realtà resta lì   
Il problema nasce quando, invece di mettere in discussione la percezione, si mette in discussione la realtà tentando disperatamente di aggiustarla per farla rispondere alla percezione. (e creando così bias alla n con le conseguenze che questo tipo di procedimento porta con sè). 

In questa dinamica il passaggio all'agito diviene l'unica risposta possibile. (l'unica ad apparire vantaggiosa) 
E gli agiti non possono che essere esplosivi (diversamente non sarebbero agiti..ma perchè non lo siano servirebbe uscire dai bias..e torniamo al punto di partenza). 


Mi è piaciuta la Merkel "avremmo dovuto agire prima ma la gente ha bisogno di vedere i letti pieni". 
Mi è piaciuta per diversi motivi. 
Primo perchè ha usato l'ignoranza dei cittadini come giustificazione per l'inazione di chi governa e come attacco (passivo) ai cittadini stessi. 
Secondo perchè l'ha fatto apertamente. 
Terzo, ma non da ultimo, perchè in risposta ad una affermazione così offensiva, non ho visto levate di scudi. 

E mi è vento in mente un concerto di tanti anni fa, questo gruppo che dal palco si era messo ad urlare al pubblico "siete delle merdeee!! siete delle merdeeee!!!" e sotto, il pubblico, felice che gioiva e rispondeva "sììì, merdeee". 
Giuro che non era un evento bdsm 
E il biglietto non era per niente gratis. 

Ecco. Mi sembra un buon esempio dell'andamento della dinamica governo-stato negli *ultimi decenni*. 

Ma questo è solo puramente umano.
Il Gioco cooperativo, l'altro, quello che E' il banco, continua. Indifferente (in termini umani). 

Tanto che un cosetto invisibile ha inginocchiato il pianeta. 
E visto il comportamento umano, credo che questo sia solo l'inizio. 
D'altro canto è esattamente così che funziona l'evoluzione. 
E la selezione di specie. 

Questa è l'opportunità per uscire dal mulino bianco.
Vedremo se verrà colta oppure no. 

Certo è che fino a quando si ragiona in termini di risposte immediate in fuga dal malessere (invece che domande) e potere da tenere fra le dita...la vedo davvero difficile. 

La politica (per quel che era stata immaginata) ha responsabilità immani. 
Ma io sono convinta che altrettante ne abbia chi, potendo muoversi rispetto alla politica, si comporta come se non potesse niente e sceglie l'ignavia e l'ignoranza.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Novembre 2020)

@ipazia eri tu che mesi e mesi fa avevi pubblicato un link di un articolo sulla trasmissione di virus ad animali? 
Lo sto cercando ma non lo trovo. Tu ne hai memoria?


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Capisco l'asincronia, è evidente, credo che tante persone non sappiano però cosa cercare, nè dove guardare, nè a chi dare credito, nè stabilire una scala di importanza delle cose. Al netto dell'analfabetismo di ritorno e della responsabilità di sè, per la quale sposo in toto quello che dici.
> Una delle 10 regole di Chomsky recita proprio (detta con parole mie): Annega le persone dentro un mare di informazioni e di cazzate vedrai che poi alla fine riuscirai a turlupinarli perchè non sanno distinguere.
> (Che poi era una cosa predetta anche da Umberto Eco alla comparsa di internet).
> Capisci dunque l'importanza che ha una educazione che insegni le basi del discernimento e della cognizione?
> ...


Si chiacchiera amabilmente di rime buccali e di sicurezza. 

Io non vedo vittime @spleen, in occidente.
Se ci spostiamo in altri luoghi ecco, magari sì. 

Sarebbe un discorso veramente lunghissimo.

Vedo una scuola dove chiunque si sente in diritto di insegnare.
E anche di dire la propria opinione in termini pedagogici.

Con una classe docente talmente imbalsamata che se lo lascia pure dire.

Se non sai un cazzo di pedagogia, chiudi la bocca e apri le orecchie.
Fine dei discorsi.

Se la "mia opinione" diviene valida come fatto inconcusso, perchè ho il diritto di esprimerla, allora il fatto che si è immersi in una marea di informazioni senza saperle declinare è l'ultimo dei problemi.

E' un po' il discorso per cui se vedo il tutorial su come si guida lo shuttle allora io so guidare lo shuttle.
E' un po' il discorso (falso e ipocrita) del tutto per tutti.
Dell'uguaglianza pelosa che diventa discriminazione silente. Perchè è discriminatorio far credere che chiunque possa fare l'astronauta.

ti ricordi, anni fa, la polemica per cui in qualche programma della de filippi la celentano aveva detto che le ballerine dovevano avere un certo fisico?
E via di casini. Anatemi.
E per la minchia!
Se vuoi far la ballerina classica, ma quando il ballerino prova a sollevarti rischia l'ernia, non la puoi fare la ballerina classica.
Non è discriminazione. E' realtà.

Fa male?
Probabile.
Ma, come il virus ci sta insegnando, non è che la realtà fa le carezzine.


Sto riuscendo a spiegare?

In sintesi, se non si accetta la propria ignoranza e soprattutto non si accetta che chi ne sa di più ti possa dire "senti, mi piace tanto chiacchierare con te. Ma di questa cosa non sai un cazzo. Informati" e si finisce in traggedia...beh.
Il problema non è la marea di informazioni.
Ma il credere che l'accesso alle informazioni sia l'unico elemento per la comprensione dell'informazione.

E questa cosa, chi è andato a bonificare, per esempio, non aveva il minimo problema ad accettarlo.
Il contadino sapeva di essere un contadino e non un medico.
E il medico sapeva, di contro, di essere un medico e non un contadino.

Hanno bonificato e portato avanti un progetto perchè ognuno sapeva quale era il suo posto.
Come ci era arrivato. Quel che aveva fatto per arrivarci.
E qualcuno sapeva anche come muoversi per andare oltre.

Il problema delle informazioni è un po' lo stesso problema di amadeus che dice le cose al posto di un esperto per esser sicuri che tutti capiscano.
Ottenendo così il risultato che tutti credono di poter capire (con amadeus per la puttana) e l'esperto perde di autorevolezza perchè chi crede di aver capito con amadeus sa anche pensare che se lo sa amadeus che non è un esperto allora non serve l'esperto che la fa così complicata. (che noia ohhh)

Ma perchè farla così complicata?
Ma perchè i dubbi? E non hai risposte??
E insomma!!!

Un po' di leggerezza


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @ipazia eri tu che mesi e mesi fa avevi pubblicato un link di un articolo sulla trasmissione di virus ad animali?
> Lo sto cercando ma non lo trovo. Tu ne hai memoria?


Non mi ricordo esattamente. 
Ho letto veramente parecchio a riguardo. 

Ti ricordi a cosa era riferito in particolare?

Era il periodo in cui si era in dubbio riguardo al fatto che gli animali domestici potessero essere vettori per gli uomini ed emergevano le prime notizie per cui era il contrario?


----------



## Marjanna (5 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo esattamente.
> Ho letto veramente parecchio a riguardo.
> 
> Ti ricordi a cosa era riferito in particolare?
> ...


No, mi ricordo che parlava delle possibili mutazioni. E non mi pare fosse relativo agli animali domestici, forse ancora prima. Ma potrei sbagliare.
Ho sentito dei visoni in Danimarca, e mi son chiesta se è passato ai visoni (dall'uomo) e poi tornato all'uomo (mutato), all'interno di allevamenti, come sia avvenuto. Ossia se è passato ai visoni potrebbe essere passato anche ad altri animali, in altri allevamenti. 
Potrebbe già essere così ora?

Qui https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...-di-visioni-in-cui-il-virus-e-mutato/5993569/ dicono  _I 12 individui colpiti hanno dimostrato di avere una *reazione ridotta agli anticorpi*, il che potrebbe significare che *qualsiasi vaccino futuro non avrà l’effetto desiderato* con “pesanti conseguenze negative per il mondo intero”, ha spiegato la premier danese_. 
Neretto nel vaccino futuro. Ma se è mutato, perlomeno per le 12 persone colpite, non si parla del futuro.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No, mi ricordo che parlava delle possibili mutazioni. E non mi pare fosse relativo agli animali domestici, forse ancora prima. Ma potrei sbagliare.
> Ho sentito dei visoni in Danimarca, e mi son chiesta se è passato ai visoni (dall'uomo) e poi tornato all'uomo (mutato), all'interno di allevamenti, come sia avvenuto. Ossia se è passato ai visoni potrebbe essere passato anche ad altri animali, in altri allevamenti.
> Potrebbe già essere così ora?
> 
> ...


In effetti se non si ha la certezza sulla durata dell‘immunità i discorsi sul vaccino non hanno molto senso. D’accordo che il vaccino influenzale va fatto ogni anno , ma ormai sappiamo che il Covid fa molti più danni dell’influenza e come si fa a gestire 1-2 vaccinazioni all‘anno per Coronavirus giusto per avere tutto l’anno coperto ?


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No, mi ricordo che parlava delle possibili mutazioni. E non mi pare fosse relativo agli animali domestici, forse ancora prima. Ma potrei sbagliare.
> Ho sentito dei visoni in Danimarca, e mi son chiesta se è passato ai visoni (dall'uomo) e poi tornato all'uomo (mutato), all'interno di allevamenti, come sia avvenuto. Ossia se è passato ai visoni potrebbe essere passato anche ad altri animali, in altri allevamenti.
> Potrebbe già essere così ora?
> 
> ...


Forse non l'ho postato io?
Adesso come adesso non mi viene in mente.
Leggo parecchio riguardo lo spillover, è un concetto che mi affascina moltissimo, non solo dal punto di vista interspecifico, ma soprattutto per le implicazioni di specie (costruzione dell'identità, individualità, etc etc).
Forse da internazionale avevo postato qualcosa riguardo le implicazioni sulla penetrazione delle nicchie ecologiche. Se mi viene in mente qualcosa lo riposto.
Mi spiace 

Sono stati rilevati casi di passaggio su animali domestici. Sui grandi felini negli zoo. Ed è molto particolare questo passaggio. Non sono primati.
Pare che gli animali contagiati abbiano avuto risposte diverse.

Ma ho la sensazione che questo genere di raccolta dati vada piuttosto a rilento.
E per quel che so, questo tipo di ricerche dura veramente anni, spesso e volentieri si entra in vicoli ciechi e si deve ricominciare tutto da capo.

La sensazione è che ora come ora, non avendo dati certi, vadano a tentoni.
Ricordo che fra i tentoni dell'hiv c'era stato pure quello del vettore zanzara (stile malaria).

Detto questo, da ignorante, sono sempre più stupefatta di come si muova.
Stupefatta e affascinata.
(se poi è riuscito a farsi un giretto nei visoni, mutare e tornare ancor più specializzato negli umani...wow!! ...fa tremare le vene dei polsi).

Personalmente sono scettica sul vaccino come panacea.
Individuare un vaccino non è che si fa dal giorno alla notte. Stanno correndo parecchio.

Sono più interessata alle cure.
E al percorso fra le cure sperimentate. A partire dall'uso di un antimalarico per passare dall'antivirale.
E approfondendo un po' mi ha proprio dato la sensazione di come stiano andando a tentoni.

Ne deduco (forse sbagliando) che si stiano trovando di fronte a qualcosa di molto, molto innovativo nella storia dei virus conosciuti.

Mi ha colpito moltissimo il fatto che se ne trovino abbastanza tracce nelle acque reflue da poterci fare calcoli rispetto alla diffusione.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse non l'ho postato io?
> Adesso come adesso non mi viene in mente.
> Leggo parecchio riguardo lo spillover, è un concetto che mi affascina moltissimo, non solo dal punto di vista interspecifico, ma soprattutto per le implicazioni di specie (costruzione dell'identità, individualità, etc etc).
> Forse da internazionale avevo postato qualcosa riguardo le implicazioni sulla penetrazione delle nicchie ecologiche. Se mi viene in mente qualcosa lo riposto.
> ...


Ormai il Plaquenil non lo usano più per Covid, non è efficace .
Speriamo in altri farmaci : se sono nuovi va testata la sicurezza oltre l’efficacia, se sono già in uso a dosaggi noti, rimane da testare solo l’efficacia.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In effetti se non si ha la certezza sulla durata dell‘immunità i discorsi sul vaccino non hanno molto senso. D’accordo che il vaccino influenzale va fatto ogni anno , ma ormai sappiamo che il Covid fa molti più danni dell’influenza e come si fa a gestire 1-2 vaccinazioni all‘anno per Coronavirus giusto per avere tutto l’anno coperto ?


Da ignorante la sensazione è che parlare di vaccino (dico quando se ne sente parlare per tv, quando è la domanda posta all'esperto virologo o altro) sia mettere parole al posto di altre parole (più difficili, complesse, meno definite e che danno meno l'idea di una rassicurazione riguardo una "fine", e quindi un ritorno al noto), e alla fine confezionare qualcosa in cui se ne è parlato. 
Tipo "_tutte le nostre linee sono momentaneamente occupate, rimanga in attesa, un operatore le risponderà appena possibile_".




ipazia ha detto:


> Forse non l'ho postato io?
> Adesso come adesso non mi viene in mente.
> Leggo parecchio riguardo lo spillover, è un concetto che mi affascina moltissimo, non solo dal punto di vista interspecifico, ma soprattutto per le implicazioni di specie (costruzione dell'identità, individualità, etc etc).
> Forse da internazionale avevo postato qualcosa riguardo le implicazioni sulla penetrazione delle nicchie ecologiche. Se mi viene in mente qualcosa lo riposto.
> ...


Se non sei stata tu è stato qualcuno che non partecipa spesso al forum. Nel periodo di marzo ricordo te e @spleen. @Lara3 ha letto quindi se fosse stata lei l'avrebbe scritto credo.
Tu il 9 marzo hai postato questo: https://www.wired.it/play/cultura/2...vid-quammen-spillover-intervista/?refresh_ce= ma non era quello che ricordo io, il carattere mi pare pure fosse di dimensioni minori, ma poi ci son 151 pagine da passarsi. So che quando l'avevo letto mi ero fatta mezzo pensiero sui selvatici, avendo mangiatoie per gli uccelli selvatici fuori in inverno ne girano parecchi, che già pulisco di tanto in tanto con la candeggina -le levo ovviamente, ne ho più di una, non è che le metto lì con la candeggina- perchè pure tra loro possono passare patologie e virus, e in alcuni posti d'Italia avvengono cose come volpi che vanno a far merendino nelle immondizie umane (almeno in passato, non so se avvenga ancora).
Se il virus doveva passare a specie animali in effetti trovarsi un "pollaio" dove operare non mi pare insensato. Ma forse banalizzo per ignoranza, penso al lupo, che mica lo sa che se gli metti le pecore dentro un recinto son da saltare e andar a cinghiali o cervi. Nell'ultimo commento di questo articolo: https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mond...ei-visoni-situazione-molto-grave-1901310.html un utente si stupisce che si trovi persino negli animali "da allevamento" 

Come ho scritto in risposta a Lara neppure io credo alla storiella del vaccino entro dicembre, Crisanti -ma non solo- l'ha spiegato bene.
Riguardo alla "cure" ho sentito qualcosa riguardo al plasma per quanto riguarda la dottoressa Giustina De Silvestro (Centro trasfusionale di Padova) ma se non ho capito male sta finendo...

E per ultimo... è già arrivato anche in Italia.
23 aprile parte in Olanda in due allevamenti di visoni. A maggio si estendono ad altri allevamenti e già si parla di trasmissione da umano ad animale e viceversa (un lavoratore ammalato il cui ceppo virale presentava la stessa sequenza genetica di quello isolato dai visoni). E in Olanda quindi abbattono 600mila visoni. Il 17 giugno è la volta del primo caso in Danimarca. A luglio il virus si presenta in un allevamento in Spagna (persone contagiate) e alla fine ne vengono abbattuti circa 93mila. Nel frattempo accadono casi simili in America. Il 26 ottobre è la volta della Svezia.
E il 27 ottobre ci siamo anche noi!!!!!!!!!!!! Due campioni positivi -dati della Lav-. A Cremona nel mese di agosto era presente un allevamento con animali con sintomi. Ma noi aspettiamo... loro han lanciato una petizione https://www.lav.it/petizioni/emergenza-visoni


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In effetti se non si ha la certezza sulla durata dell‘immunità i discorsi sul vaccino non hanno molto senso. D’accordo che il vaccino influenzale va fatto ogni anno , ma ormai sappiamo che il Covid fa molti più danni dell’influenza e come si fa a gestire 1-2 vaccinazioni all‘anno per Coronavirus giusto per avere tutto l’anno coperto ?


La moglie del mio capo l'ha fatto a marzo, lo sta rifacendo ora.
Si pensa al vaccino come una soluzione finale...
In realtà non tutte le persona sarebbero immunizzate e non è assolutamente detto che gli altri lo possano essere a lungo.
A parte questo, il prototipo del vaccino attualmente disponibile richiede una refrigerazione a 70 gradi sottozero, indi veicoli e vettori per il trasporto adeguati, ma noi non abbiamo ancora predisposto un piano per la distribuzione del vaccino secondo questi parametri.
I primi a doverne usufruire sarebbero gli operatori sanitari, ma... nel momento in cui attualmente c'è già sofferenza per la distribuzione del normale vaccino antinfluenzale (le farmacie per quello disponibile per i medici devono ricorrere alla piattaforma Gopencare in orari notturni e per brevissimi spazi di tempo, un po' secondo lo schema del click day per le biciclette) direi che per arrivare al vaccino distribuito alle persone non a rischio bisognerà attendere almeno il 2022. Se va bene.
Nel frattempo...
Beh, nel frattempo si andrà avanti di lockdown in lockdown per diminuire la pressione sul servizio sanitario (il vero problema, non la pericolosità del virus in sé: il virus causa un aumento dei casi in un lasso di tempo breve ingestibili dal sistema sanitario attuale e secondo le modalità necessarie, ovvero il doppio percorso Covid e non Covid), causando grossi problemi economici e sociali che richiederanno adeguate risposte.


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2020)

Il dipartimento di malattie infettive del Policlinico di Modena è prossimo alla sperimentazione del vaccino. Cercano 300 volontari.
A quanto pare sarebbe quello sviluppato all'università di Oxford.
Si tratta di una sperimentazione in fase 3, ossia lo studio di efficacia per valutare soprattutto l'immunologia. La fase 2 è andata bene.
La Dottoressa Mussini è molto ottimista in merito.
Sperem.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Allo stato attuale, non vi è alcun protocollo né alcuno studio adottato da parte del Governo per la distribuzione del vaccino quando sarà pronto.
Non è un problema da poco.
Ho ascoltato su Radio Rai una discussione in merito, di cui questo articolo è un sunto.








						Coronavirus, la Catena del Freddo chiave per distribuire il vaccino
					

Uno studio condotto dal gruppo Deutsche Post, DHL, in collaborazione con McKinsey & Company mette in luce una serie di problemi che riguardano la catena del freddo e la necessità di trasportare in tutto il globo anche a -80 gradi centigradi: starà alla filiera del freddo rendere l'operazione...




					industriaeformazione.it


----------



## brenin (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Oltre a non sapere se e come finirà questa pandemia, non sappiamo neppure come è iniziata. (che non è un dato da nulla, ma anzi!, e proprio per comprenderne le evoluzioni e per collocarla anche negli scenari di intervento).
> 
> ...


l'inazione del mondo politico.....  già 50 anni fa Guccini cantava 

"Le fedi fatti di abitudini e paura
Una politica che è solo far carriera
Il perbenismo interessato
La dignità fatta di vuoto
L'ipocrisia di chi sta sempre
Con la ragione e mai col torto.... "

interessante, a mio avviso , il comportamento dei russi in situazioni particolarmente importanti o pericolose o preoccupanti : in questi casi viene usata la parola *авось  *La parola авось è un tipo di probabilità che esprime desiderio, speranza, fortuna (“speriamo che”, “magari”). Deriva dall’antica lingua slava e la sua etimologia è tuttora nebulosa.
Ad ogni modo, l’авось fu, è ancora, e sempre sarà, il principale motivo di azione di una persona russa. E’un concetto radicato nella cultura russa, un modo di vedere le cose. E’quel riporre le proprie speranze in qualcosa di futuro, di possibile (in un’illusione, in fondo), avere un atteggiamento irrazionale verso la vita, che mantiene una dose di fede nel miracolo: è l’affidarsi all’inaffidabile e inesistente mitologia del Dio del Caso. Non è una mentalità poi così negativa, a pensarci bene. La fortuna resta un elemento imprescindibile nei casi concreti della vita, nei dilemmi, nelle scelte, nei tentativi, in cui l’infinito ventaglio di possibilità e la paura del fallimento possono lasciarci inerti o, peggio ancora, destabilizzati. Farvi affidamento permette di agire in maniera decisa, senza troppe riflessioni. Quando si tenta di realizzare un obiettivo di cui non si hanno certezze, l’importante è bilanciare in maniera equilibrata il rapporto tra calcolo ed irrazionalità, tra riflessione ed emotività. E allora, se nell’atteggiamento europeo l’attenta valutazione dei rischi può sfociare in un eterno dubbio che immobilizza, la semplice mentalità popolare russa, per quanto scritto sopra,permette loro di agire. Perchè se c'è una cosa che non sopportano è proprio l'indecisione di " chi sta sopra " , che deve mostrare la forza e capacità di comando e reazione in qualsiasi situazione. E la Merkel ben conosce queste cose....


----------



## Marjanna (6 Novembre 2020)

Pare non ci siano ancora certezze scientifiche che il visur è mutato. L'abbattimento dei visoni quindi sarebbe un'azione preventiva in un certo senso.








						ENGLISH VERSION: Mink causes new covid-mutation in humans – is Denmark in risk of becoming the new Wuhan?
					

Læs mere her.




					www.berlingske.dk
				




Ma qui invece sembra sia confermato.


			https://www.thelocal.dk/20201105/how-serious-is-denmarks-mink-coronavirus-mutation-and-outbreak
		









						Denmark Orders Culling Of All Mink Following Discovery Of Mutated Coronavirus
					

#15,535 In late April -  in  Netherlands: COVID-19 In Farmed Mink  -  we looked at preliminary reports released by the Netherlands'  Natio...




					afludiary.blogspot.com
				











						COVID-19: Back To The Mink Farm
					

#15,285   Not quite a month ago, in  Netherlands: COVID-19 In Farmed Mink , we looked at preliminary reports released by the Netherlands' ...




					afludiary.blogspot.com


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Pare non ci siano ancora certezze scientifiche che il visur è mutato. L'abbattimento dei visoni quindi sarebbe un'azione preventiva in un certo senso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il virus è mutato già decine di volte, di questo vi è certezza.
In una intervista il virologo Palu parlava di 32.
Questo quello che dice l'ISS, quindi una voce ufficiale:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Il problema prioritario a breve, forse l'anno prossimo, non sarà più quello delle conseguenze sanitarie del virus, ma delle conseguenze sulla società e sull'economia.
Se è vero che quest'ultima si trasformerà, avvantaggiando tutto ciò che non è legato alla presenza e decretando la fine di ciò che della presenza vive (dal turismo alle scuole, all'intrattenimento) e quindi a livello globale si avranno solo mutazioni di equilibri (con qualche aumento  in percentuale di povertà tra la popolazione che vive di presenza e degli stati che hanno nell'economia interi settori che dipendono dalla socialità), la componente più impattante sarà quella sulla tenuta della società.
Impensabile escludere la reazione dei settori esclusi dalla nuova economia, che avranno difficoltà a riciclarsi.
Stimabile la crescita delle mafie sul territorio.
Avremo tumulti e proteste a lungo e rischio di crescita o nascita del terrorismo.
La terza ondata prevista sarà pertanto molto difficile da gestire.
Allo stato attuale la popolazione è ancora rassicurata dalle regole, come l'uso della mascherina, e dall'attesa del vaccino, quindi l'ipotesi di una fine imminente o quasi.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ormai il Plaquenil non lo usano più per Covid, non è efficace .
> Speriamo in altri farmaci : se sono nuovi va testata la sicurezza oltre l’efficacia, se sono già in uso a dosaggi noti, rimane da testare solo l’efficacia.


Grazie per le informazioni!  

Quel che mi incuriosisce molto, come scrivevo, non è tanto il trovar o meno il farmaco, lo troveranno prima o poi. 
E' solo questione di tempo. 

A me incuriosisce il percorso per arrivarci. 
E averli guardati aprire al massimo il ventaglio e poi andare in sperimentazione. 

Ad marzo sbagliavano pure la concentrazione di ossigeno, per dire. 

Mi incuriosisce perchè mi restituisce il punto: ossia il fatto che di fronte a questo virus si è letteralmente di fronte allo sconosciuto.
E ammiro profondamente il percorso di chi di fronte allo sconosciuto non volta lo sguardo ma anzi, ci si immerge e cerca. E cerca. 
E sono profondamente affascinata dallo sconosciuto.
E da questo virus, che è letteralmente una esplosione di vita, dal suo punto di vista. 
E' Vita pura all'opera. Potenza. 
E mi restituisce una immagine dell'umano a dimensione. Ossia immensamente piccolo e impotente. 
Un bel bagno di realtà. 

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce perchè mi restituisce il punto: ossia il fatto che di fronte a questo virus si è letteralmente di fronte allo sconosciuto.


Ma anche quando elabori una tesi in laboratorio che può servire per un percorso di ricerca sperimentale su un determinato argomento ti trovi di fronte a qualcosa di sconosciuto. E lo fa qualsiasi laureando in Chimica, per esempio.
E' il ruolo della Scienza, di farci conoscere ciò che non è immediatamente comprensibile.
Non è certo una novità quella che stiamo vivendo.
E' tutto nuovo invece il modo in cui lo stiamo vivendo.
Ce ne è fregato mai niente di tutti gli altri virus precedenti?


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> l'inazione del mondo politico.....  già 50 anni fa Guccini cantava
> 
> "Le fedi fatti di abitudini e paura
> Una politica che è solo far carriera
> ...



Non sapevo di quella parola e del suo significato. Grazie mille!!

in effetti, dei russi non so praticamente nulla, se non che mi sono sempre sembrati come appartenenti ad un altro mondo.
Guardavo in questi giorni un video su un rally in Russia per l'appunto (anche se dire Russia non significa poi molto) fatto sta che ad una curva particolare le macchine uscivano di strada una dopo l'altra e gli spettatori a bordo strada semplicemente andavano e aiutavano pilota e navigatore ad uscire. Con la sigaretta fra le labbra. 

E mi immaginavo qui, una roba di quel genere, che tipo di reazioni avrebbe invece creato. 

Concordo con te. Non è negativa.
Anzi, la trovo piuttosto realistica.

Io sono una che usato l'intellettualizzazione per anni, per difesa.
Mi rallentava parecchio. Mi inchiodava a volte, nell'inazione.
Liberarmene, accettare quello da cui mi difendevo, che è fondamentalmente l'impossibilità di controllo sugli eventi, è stato positivo.
Ho ripreso lucidità e velocità di azione.
Il kung fu mi ha aiutata parecchio da questo punto di vista.
Io avevo la tendenza a pensare prima di fare. Il Su to mi ha fatto notare che il pensiero è lento. Che mentre penso di di portare il pugno o il calcio, ne ho già presi una carriolata (e me l'ha fatto sperimentare). Mi ha fatto notare come la ricerca del pugno perfetto non funzioni nella mente ma nel portare. E riportare. E riportare.
Che non significa non esser presenti e agire di impulso.
Ma anzi, significa proprio il contrario. Essere sufficientemente presenti a sè da potersi affidare.

Quando ho letto la Merkel, mi è salito un sincero sorriso di simpatia.
Mi è piaciuta. E mi sono chiesta come mai si fosse espressa in quel modo.

Pensa se lo facesse un politico italiano...ahhhh, o dio odio, anatema e vesti stracciate e robe così!!!! 

Il sorriso di simpatia derivava anche dal fatto che fondamentalmente ha ragione.
La merkel intendo. Ha solo detto la verità.

E già.
chi sta sotto cerca in chi sta sopra la rappresentazione delle proprie proiezioni di sè.

E questo è uno dei motivi per cui non mi esprimo sulla politica italiana.
ma ribadisco che non è calata dall'alto. Anzi.
La tristezza, mia, vien proprio da qui.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Da ignorante la sensazione è che parlare di vaccino (dico quando se ne sente parlare per tv, quando è la domanda posta all'esperto virologo o altro) sia mettere parole al posto di altre parole (più difficili, complesse, meno definite e che danno meno l'idea di una rassicurazione riguardo una "fine", e quindi un ritorno al noto), e alla fine confezionare qualcosa in cui se ne è parlato.
> Tipo "_tutte le nostre linee sono momentaneamente occupate, rimanga in attesa, un operatore le risponderà appena possibile_".


Io una volta ho risposto a un intervento di Massimo Galli chiedendogli se aveva un'idea di quando avremmo potuto dichiararci fuori da questa epidemia.
Non mi ha risposto.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

A me piace invece ricordare questa parte del discorso della Merkel di *APRILE*:
"Ormai viviamo da settimane nella pandemia. Ognuno di noi ha dovuto adattare se stesso e la sua vita alle nuovi condizioni, privatamente e professionalmente. Ognuno di noi può testimoniare cosa in particolare gli manca e cosa gli risulta più pesante. E io capisco che questa vita condizionata dal coronavirus ci appaia a tutti quanti già molto, molto lunga.

Nessuno lo sente dire volentieri, ma è la verità: *non stiamo vivendo la fase finale della pandemia, ma siamo ancora al suo inizio. Dovremo vivere ancora a lungo con questo virus*. La domanda di come possiamo impedire che il virus ad un certo punto possa travolgere il nostro sistema sanitario e che di conseguenza possa costare la vita a un numero immenso di persone rimarrà ancora a lungo la questione centrale per la politica, in Germania e in Europa."

Da noi, all'epoca, si rinnovava la speranza di uscirne ogni due settimane.

Adesso Merkel ha rivolto un appello a ridurre i contatti con le altre persone, a non fare feste quando non siano realmente necessarie e a restare il più possibile isolati, per la salute di tutti e per consentire alle scuole e agli asili di restare aperti, per mantenere i posti di lavoro e per l'economia.
Io quest'estate ero in un villaggio pieno di tedeschi in vacanza al mare.
Tranquilli più di noi. Non è impossibile capire perché.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche quando elabori una tesi in laboratorio che può servire per un percorso di ricerca sperimentale su un determinato argomento ti trovi di fronte a qualcosa di sconosciuto. E lo fa qualsiasi laureando in Chimica, per esempio.
> E' il ruolo della Scienza, di farci conoscere ciò che non è immediatamente comprensibile.
> *Non è certo una novità quella che stiamo vivendo.*
> E' tutto nuovo invece il modo in cui lo stiamo vivendo.
> Ce ne è fregato mai niente di tutti gli altri virus precedenti?


Certo che sì.
E oltre a non esser una novità, non è neanche qualcosa che non si sapeva sarebbe accaduto.
Anzi...è più di un decennio che si parla di big one.
Continuo a trovare affascinante il percorso che va per domande.
E dove i fini diventano mezzi per altri fini.

Io sono da sempre stata incuriosita dai virus.
L'hiv, nella mia storia di curiosità, è il padre delle mie curiosità.
E poi gli altri a venire.
Per me la curiosità di fronte a questo tipo di manifestazioni della potenza della Vita non è una novità, anzi.

Poi, ecco...questa bestia mi sembra innovativa e ne sono particolarmente curiosa.
Per il mezzo del contagio.
Per il modo della sopravvivenza.
Per la sopravvivenza all'aria.
Per l'impatto sugli ospiti, che è bello ampio. Va ad impattare dal punto di vista neurologico a quello organico.
La long covid mi incuriosisce parecchio. Ho conoscenze, malate nella prima ondata, che ad oggi sono ancora debilitate. Fisicamente mi fan venir in mente la fatique di mio padre durante le chemio, fatica a respirare, lentezza dei movimenti, calo nella coordinazione grossa e fine, memoria a breve termine non più così funzionale, disorientamento temporale, confusione nei ricordi. 
Come mi incuriosisce parecchio veder cosa scopriranno sull'asintomaticità e sui sintomatici lievi in termini di conseguenze e tracce nel fisico.

Per lo spillover. E quel che significherà in termini di identità e di individualità.

Tu dici che la curiosità non sia diffusa fino a quando non vien ad esser toccato il proprio orticello?


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> *non stiamo vivendo la fase finale della pandemia, ma siamo ancora al suo inizio. Dovremo vivere ancora a lungo con questo virus*.
> 
> Da noi, all'epoca, si rinnovava la speranza di uscirne ogni due settimane.


La merkel ha una laurea e un dottorato di ricerca in chimica fisica.
Ha fatto ricerca. E' una scienziata.

Non bastano i tecnici. Serve anche sapere comprendere cosa dicono i tecnici.
E serve saper fare le domande ai tecnici.

E per far tutto questo servono competenze, non opinioni o ideali.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che sì.
> E oltre a non esser una novità, non è neanche qualcosa che non si sapeva sarebbe accaduto.
> Anzi...è più di un decennio che si parla di big one.
> Continuo a trovare affascinante il percorso che va per domande.
> ...


Ma è una novità per noi. Nel resto del mondo epidemie ce ne sono sempre state.
Solo per l'epidemia di Hong Kong (un'aviaria) morirono due milioni di persone nel 1968, di cui comunque 20.000 solo in Italia.
E noi non l'abbiamo neppure mai sentita nominare.
E della suina? C'è ancora, e manco ce ne accorgiamo.
E questa non è the big one.
Ha una letalità bassa, un tasso di contagio relativamente limitato.
Abbiamo solo strutture sanitarie insufficienti, ma questo lo sapevamo anche prima.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è una novità per noi. Nel resto del mondo epidemie ce ne sono sempre state.
> Solo per l'epidemia di Hong Kong (un'aviaria) morirono due milioni di persone nel 1968, di cui comunque 20.000 solo in Italia.
> E noi non l'abbiamo neppure mai sentita nominare.
> E della suina? C'è ancora, e manco ce ne accorgiamo.
> ...


Io in quel noi, non mi ci metto dentro  

Per me non è una novità.
Per me il resto del mondo non è mai stato lontano.
In famiglia abbiamo avuto pure l'ebola.
Il mio esordio in società, a 5 anni, è stata la kawasaki. Sono stata caso di studio per l'ospedalino qui.
A 19 anni lavoravo con i sieropositivi. E mi muovevo quotidianamente nei reparti infettivi. 

Stavo aspettando.
Ridacchiando qui sul forum con abebis l'avevo anche scritto che stavo aspettando la Natura.
Ero ben consapevole che fosse solo questione di tempo.

Poi, il nome che gli si vuol dare...a me va bene qualunque nome.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La merkel ha una laurea e un dottorato di ricerca in chimica fisica.
> Ha fatto ricerca. E' una scienziata.
> 
> Non bastano i tecnici. Serve anche sapere comprendere cosa dicono i tecnici.
> ...


Ha fatto un discorso comprensibile da chiunque, anche da scolarità molto basse.
Per anni sono uscito con amici di Chimica e di Chimica Fisica, ho moglie chimica e una ex ricercatrice.
Mi sono sempre fidato di loro come persone: quello che mi spiegavano era avallato dalla stima che nutrivo verso loro come persone.
Sicuramente occorre saper comprendere i tecnici, più che altro bisogna sapersi affidare a persone competenti verso cui si nutre fiducia e accettare di farsi consigliare al meglio se non si hanno le competenze adeguate nel campo. 
Ho riscontrato che più una persona è stupida, più non sa valutare adeguatamente a chi affidarsi.
Nessuno di noi ha competenze adeguate nelle materie, ma gli strumenti per comprendere a chi dare fiducia sono altrettanto rari.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io in quel noi, non mi ci metto dentro
> 
> Per me non è una novità.
> Per me il resto del mondo non è mai stato lontano.
> ...


Noi riguarda l'Europa.
Sono comunque scettico sulla effettiva pericolosità di questo virus, dati alla mano.
Abbiamo sistemi sanitari non approntati per qualsiasi emergenza e appena sufficienti per la prassi.
Se domani arrivasse un virus serio sarà strage prima ancora che un qualsiasi Conte del momento abbia il tempo di parlare in TV.
Ma nessuno, e ripeto nessuno, mette mano al SSN per fronteggiare questo rischio probabile.
Evidentemente siamo in troppi.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ha fatto un discorso comprensibile da chiunque, anche da scolarità molto basse.
> Per anni sono uscito con amici di Chimica e di Chimica Fisica, ho moglie chimica e una ex ricercatrice.
> Mi sono sempre fidato di loro come persone: quello che mi spiegavano era avallato dalla stima che nutrivo verso loro come persone.
> Sicuramente occorre saper comprendere i tecnici, più che altro bisogna sapersi affidare a persone competenti verso cui si nutre fiducia e accettare di farsi consigliare al meglio se non si hanno le competenze adeguate nel campo.
> ...


Anche da noi sono stati fatti discorsi comprensibili a basse scolarità...solo che da noi c'è amadeus...o i ferragni 

Concordo pienamente sul grassetto.
direi che già iniziare a non eleggere l'opinione personale a opinione generale è un passo avanti.
E da quel passo ne segue anche quello di sapere che competenze si hanno e quali no.
E poi il resto.

Certo è che se si confonde la dignità dell'opinione con il valore contenutistico di quell'opinione...ne serve di minestra.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noi riguarda l'Europa.
> Sono comunque scettico sulla effettiva pericolosità di questo virus, dati alla mano.
> Abbiamo sistemi sanitari non approntati per qualsiasi emergenza e appena sufficienti per la prassi.
> Se domani arrivasse un virus serio sarà strage prima ancora che un qualsiasi Conte del momento abbia il tempo di parlare in TV.
> ...


Chiunque riguardi quel noi, io mi tiro fuori.

Una signorina nessuno come me, ignorante e incompetente, a febbraio ha previsto quello che sta accadendo.
(non mi riferisco al virus, mi riferisco all'impatto sulle strutture, sull'economia, sull'ordine sociale)
Ma non è che l'ho inventato eh, era un bel po' che se ne parlava apertamente...semplicemente chi prevedeva è stato ignorato diffusamente.
In qualunque posizione sociale si trovasse.

E' una questione di priorità. E di sistema.

E' potente l'altra affermazione della merkel.
*"avremmo dovuto agire prima, ma la gente ha bisogno di vedere i letti pieni".*
E' veramente potente come in una frasetta, sia riuscita a riassumere una realtà internazionale analizzando trasversalmente diversi ambiti.

Le mani nei servizi sanitari sono state messe, per disintegrarli.
Come sono state messe nella scuola (e i risultati sono qui da raccogliere...e vedrai che ridere le prossime sfornate).

Priorità.
Se sopra a tutto ci si mette una certa idea di benessere, quel che ne consegue è qui da vedere.
Ed è in opera da almeno 30 anni.
Quando ho iniziato a guardar il mondo 20 anni fa, si era già a buon punto dell'opera.

E anche allora c'era chi denunciava.
Inascoltato.
E pure snobbato.

Sai, che pesantezza.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Da ignorante la sensazione è che parlare di vaccino (dico quando se ne sente parlare per tv, quando è la domanda posta all'esperto virologo o altro) sia mettere parole al posto di altre parole (più difficili, complesse, meno definite e che danno meno l'idea di una rassicurazione riguardo una "fine", e quindi un ritorno al noto), e alla fine confezionare qualcosa in cui se ne è parlato.
> Tipo "_tutte le nostre linee sono momentaneamente occupate, rimanga in attesa, un operatore le risponderà appena possibile_".
> 
> 
> ...


Ho un ricordo confuso di un articolo dell'internazionale che mi aveva colpita perchè metteva in relazione la penetrazione nelle nicchie ecologiche, l'economia di sfruttamento, e i cambiamenti climatici. Ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti da marzo  

Prova a cercarti "febbre Q" in Olanda.
E' un'altra storia interessante. (anche se non è un virus)
(anche lì c'è stata una strage in allevamenti.)

Sarebbe un discorso veramente molto ampio quello degli allevamenti. Delle condizioni in cui vivono gli animali.
Non per pietà. (anche se personalmente mi si spezza il cuore quando ci penso o quando li guardo sfilare ammassati nei camion magari d'estate e intravedo l'occhio fra le sbarre...vabbè)
Ma per quel che può accadere se prendi una bestia e la fai vivere in mezzo alla merda sua e di tutti.
(vai a vedere, se già non lo sai, cos'è una stalla a lettiera permanente)

Lo diceva pure de andrè che dai diamanti non nasce niente, dal letame nascono i fior.
Solo che non nascono solo fiori. Era romantico pure lui alla fine.

Se pensi alla condizioni dei wet market...beh.
Animali di ogni specie messe non solo in gabbie ma a stretto contatto.
Con liquami e deiezioni che colano dall'alto verso il basso.

Credo che come specie siamo veramente abile a creare le migliori condizioni per la proliferazioni di virus, batteri e altre simpatiche bestioline.

La cosa grandiosa di questa pandemia è che sta sottolineando che tutta una serie di pratiche umane non stanno funzionando esattamente a favore degli umani.
Che poi siam tanti e in un modo o nell'altro la sfanghiamo come specie è un altro discorso.


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiunque riguardi quel noi, io mi tiro fuori.
> 
> Una signorina nessuno come me, ignorante e incompetente, a febbraio ha previsto quello che sta accadendo.
> Ma non è che l'ho inventato eh, era un bel po' che se ne parlava apertamente...semplicemente chi prevedeva è stato ignorato diffusamente.
> ...


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Il dipartimento di malattie infettive del Policlinico di Modena è prossimo alla sperimentazione del vaccino. Cercano 300 volontari.
> A quanto pare sarebbe quello sviluppato all'università di Oxford.
> Si tratta di una sperimentazione in fase 3, ossia lo studio di efficacia per valutare soprattutto l'immunologia. La fase 2 è andata bene.
> La Dottoressa Mussini è molto ottimista in merito.
> Sperem.


@zanna1 

@FataIgnorante


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

@Vera 

yep!! 

c'ho i potterrrri!!!
(non si spiegherebbe altrimenti )


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La merkel ha una laurea e un dottorato di ricerca in chimica fisica.
> Ha fatto ricerca. E' una scienziata.
> 
> Non bastano i tecnici. Serve anche sapere comprendere cosa dicono i tecnici.
> ...


ha fatto una tesi di dottorato in chimica quantistica e parla bene il russo.    però non sono qualifiche da medico.

può essere che ne capisca di strutture molecolari.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ha fatto una tesi di dottorato in chimica quantistica e parla bene il russo.    però non sono qualifiche da medico.
> 
> può essere che ne capisca di strutture molecolari.


Sì, robetta. 
Ha solo  lavorato all'Istituto Centrale per la Chimica fisica dell'Accademia delle Scienze a Berlino dal 1978 al 1990.  
Dopo essersi laureata in fisica e poi facendo il dottorato e continuando a fare ricerca per anni. 

Direi che come minimo non è digiuna di linguaggio scientifico.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> *"avremmo dovuto agire prima, ma la gente  ha bisogno di vedere i letti pieni".*


Ma in generale funziona così per tutto, dalla seconda guerra mondiale a usare zoom o meet per riunirsi

Pensa che persino @Foglia alla fine ha scaricato WhatsApp


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma in generale funziona così per tutto, dalla seconda guerra mondiale a usare zoom o meet per riunirsi
> 
> Pensa che persino @Foglia alla fine* ha scaricato WhatsApp*


Pensa che io l'ho eliminato perchè mi ero rotta il cazzo di come viene usato


----------



## Skorpio (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che io l'ho eliminato perchè mi ero rotta il cazzo di come viene usato


Dai, che appena trovano il vaccino lo reinstalli


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dai, che appena trovano il vaccino lo reinstalli


a che vaccino ti riferisci?


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, robetta.
> Ha solo  lavorato all'Istituto Centrale per la Chimica fisica dell'Accademia delle Scienze a Berlino dal 1978 al 1990.
> Dopo essersi laureata in fisica e poi facendo il dottorato e continuando a fare ricerca per anni.
> 
> Direi che come minimo non è digiuna di linguaggio scientifico.


un ottimo penalista non necessariamente ne capisce di diritto amministrativo e viceversa.

per chi si occupa di scienza, vale lo stesso.  come detto, è probabile che possa rendersi conto meglio della struttura molecolare del vaccino, più che aver capito la genesi medica del virus.



ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che io l'ho eliminato perchè mi ero rotta il cazzo di come viene usato


ecchila


----------



## Lara3 (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie per le informazioni!
> 
> Quel che mi incuriosisce molto, come scrivevo, non è tanto il trovar o meno il farmaco, lo troveranno prima o poi.
> E' solo questione di tempo.
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> un ottimo penalista non necessariamente ne capisce di diritto amministrativo e viceversa.
> 
> *per chi si occupa di scienza, vale lo stesso.  come detto, è probabile che possa rendersi conto meglio della struttura molecolare* del vaccino, più che aver capito la genesi medica del virus.
> 
> ...


quasi come amadeus insomma    

embè!


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> quasi come amadeus insomma
> 
> embè!


stai in fissa con Amadeus adesso?


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai in fissa con Amadeus adesso?


è così figo


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> è così figo


ma vaffanculo vah


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo vah




sempre con piacere!!    

(costa anche un niente, e con 6 euro pure i pennarelli!! wow!!)


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma in generale funziona così per tutto, dalla seconda guerra mondiale a usare zoom o meet per riunirsi
> 
> Pensa che persino @Foglia alla fine ha scaricato WhatsApp


Perché praticamente costretta . Mi sono quasi già rotta le palle anch'io , solo dalla chat dell'asilo saranno.....toh....una settantina di messaggi al giorno....


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2020)

@Marjanna 

forse era questo?


----------



## Marjanna (8 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> @Marjanna
> 
> forse era questo?


No 




ipazia ha detto:


> Ho un ricordo confuso di un articolo dell'internazionale che mi aveva colpita perchè metteva in relazione la penetrazione nelle nicchie ecologiche, l'economia di sfruttamento, e i cambiamenti climatici. Ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti da marzo
> 
> Prova a cercarti "febbre Q" in Olanda.
> E' un'altra storia interessante. (anche se non è un virus)
> ...


Grazie. Riguardo la febbre Q mi son incagliata su questo estratto "radicali cambiamenti subiti dall’allevamento bovino a partire dagli anni 80 hanno determinato una maggiore diffusione dell’infezione in tutti i paesi a zootecnia avanzata" (_Diagnosi e controllo della Febbre Q negli allevamenti bovini_, A. Barberio), dovrò capire meglio i radicali cambiamenti... in quegli anni so che chi aveva piccole stalle (con poche mucche) si è trovato a dover pagare delle tasse al pari di grandi allevatori, cosa che ha spinto a vendere le proprie mucche. Comunque ti ringrazio per lo spunto (ho letto anche il resto).
Una stalla a lettiera permanente dovrebbe comunque avere un cambio almeno ogni due settimane, o no? Se intendi la paglia buttata sopra, per rendere il suolo simile a quello dei pascoli (un modo per occultare se vuoi cacca e liquami). Ovviamente non sarà mai un pascolo.

Se deve cambiare qualcosa, se questo virus e gli eventi che girano intorno, porterrano ad un nuovo, sarebbe bene tenere presente che non sarà mai il nostro nuovo, ma sarà il nuovo delle generazioni future. Sarà il nuovo di chi ci nascerà e crescerà, di chi la chiamerà REALTA' e partirà da quella realtà come parametro di normalità.
I pensieri di oggi e le scelte che ne conseguiranno andranno a creare il domani.

Scusa se salto da un argomento all'altro, è che in un certo senso è tutto un insieme, tutto slegato e legato allo stesso tempo. Come tu hai bene inteso siamo ad un cambio di era, e i movimenti che vedo intorno, i pensieri, la rabbia, mi mettono parecchio in allerta. Tento di fare zoom per poi allontanarmi e guardare dall'alto. Mi sento molto limitata in tal senso. Tu sei stata lungimirante già in quanto hai espresso a marzo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prego  

E' molto interessante la correlazione fra economia ed allevamento.

Come è molto interessante l'incremento dell'urbanizzazione e dello stile di vita urbano umano e le sue conseguenze sulla comunità umana e sull'ambiente.

(hai mai pensato al fatto che gli allevatori di uccellini da richiamo per farli riprodurre più in fretta tengono costantemente accese le luci?...pensa ad una metropoli, per esempio, o anche ad una semplice cittadina...luci sempre accese. Umani accatastati in appartamenti dotati di luce artificiale e pochissima naturale. Quella poca "oppressa" da inquinamento luminoso e smog, riduzione dello spazio vitale...)

Lanciando il riferimento alla stalla a lettiera, mi riferisco ad una semplice domanda: se un numero molto alto di animali sono concentrati immersi fino agli stinchi nei liquami, cosa succede in quei liquami dal punto di vista della proliferazione di esserini invisibili, come batteri per esempio? lo stretto contatto - innaturale - cosa provoca dal punto di vista della trasmissione di eventuali patologie? e, tutta la roba che viene presa da lì e poi buttata sui campi a fertilizzare?


Le trovo domande parecchio interessanti. Non credi?

Non penso che il futuro riguarderà chi verrà dopo di noi. Questo presente è il substrato per il nostro futuro.
che sarà l'eredità che lasceremo ai tanto amati figlioletti.

Perchè saranno le basi su cui loro potranno costruire il loro d futuro.

Il futuro non è domani, il futuro è ora, nelle azioni che ognuno compie mentre si muove nel tempo. (oggi e domani sono in fondo misurazioni umane...non hanno un significato più ampio del mondo umano. La Terra non usa questo tipo di misurazione. Serve solo a noi per contribuire all'illusione di un controllo sugli eventi).

Quanto allo sguardo lungimirante.
No. Non ho uno sguardo lungimirante.

Semplicemente oltre a non essere una persona ansiosa, non sono neppure una persona facilmente condizionabile dai movimenti di massa, mi conosco piuttosto bene. E questo mi permette di riconoscere in me i condizionamenti e i meccanismi difensivi che come tutti attuo.

Semplicemente non ho negato la realtà e mi ci sono rapportata cercando razionalità, accettando la mia incredulità e la mia paura.

E non solo, siccome mi conosco bene, quando anche in me si sono attivati meccanismi che andavano nella direzione della negazione ho ascoltato e sono andata a vedere da cosa la mia mente stava tentando di distrarmi.

fondamentalmente non ho uno sguardo lungimirante. Solo, non ho paura di aver paura.
E anzi, la paura mi è guida e compagna.

E c'è un altro aspetto di me.
Nonostante viva obbligatoriamente immersa in una società che considera la Morte un evento straordinario e la Vita un evento ordinario, sono riuscita a coltivare in me lo sguardo che avevano i vecchi contadini.
Ossia che la Vita è un evento straordinario e la Morte un evento ordinario.
E non nei termini fatalisti che ho letto anche qui.

Ma per quello che anche a marzo scrivevo.
Per il pensiero della dignità di fronte alla Morte.
Del culto dei morti. Del saluto rispettoso a chi ha avuto l'opportunità della straordinarietà della Vita.

Oltre a tutto questo, da quando sono piccola, non avendo spesso rifugio, ho imparato a coltivare la Conoscenza e lo studio.
E quindi ho pure le competenze (anche quelle che mi permettono di sapere che competenze non ho).

EDIT: fra l'altro, basta un minimo di memoria storica, per rendersi conto che quel che sta accadendo è la normalità.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> E' molto interessante la correlazione fra economia ed allevamento.
> 
> ...


Eh già... ci ho pensato si, parecchie volte. E l'ho visto anche su di me. E' uno dei motivi percui amo la montagna, ti porta a cambiare impostazione. E ti mette anche davanti al buio, sia quello della mancanza di inquinamento luminoso, sia quello interno, e cosa non esce da quel buio... Tra le varie a me sbatte in faccia l'ignoranza, la mia. Tutte le opportunità che non ho visto di andare oltre l'ignoranza.



ipazia ha detto:


> Lanciando il riferimento alla stalla a lettiera, mi riferisco ad una semplice domanda: se un numero molto alto di animali sono concentrati immersi fino agli stinchi nei liquami, cosa succede in quei liquami dal punto di vista della proliferazione di esserini invisibili, come batteri per esempio? lo stretto contatto - innaturale - cosa provoca dal punto di vista della trasmissione di eventuali patologie? e, tutta la roba che viene presa da lì e poi buttata sui campi a fertilizzare?
> 
> 
> Le trovo domande parecchio interessanti. Non credi?
> ...


Ti ringrazio per le tue riflessioni. Io ho un rapporto strano con il tempo, faccio veramente fatica a rispondere a certe impostazioni. Per certi versi sono come un bambino, rispondo a bisogni primari, fame, sonno, ect. Se non ho fame e metto delle patate in forno, è facile che me ne dimentichi. Al contempo posso fare qualcosa e 3 ore mi passano in un nanosecondo. E se da un lato è bello, perchè non vivo il tempo in modo oppressivo, dall'altro lato mi rendo conto di non avere tutta questa concezione del tempo presente. Per questo mi viene da fare riferimento a passato e futuro credo, perchè mi creo una linea dove in mezzo inserisco il presente, ma in un certo senso non lo sento.


----------



## zanna1 (9 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> @zanna1
> 
> @FataIgnorante


@Nocciola
Paura ... cosa ho combinato?


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2020)

zanna1 ha detto:


> @Nocciola
> Paura ... cosa ho combinato?


nulla, ti sei appena offerto volontario per la sperimentazione del vaccino anticovid


----------



## zanna1 (9 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla, ti sei appena offerto volontario per la sperimentazione del vaccino anticovid


Se occorre rispondo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2020)

zanna1 ha detto:


> @Nocciola
> Paura ... cosa ho combinato?


Io cosa c’entro? Mi sono persa qualcosa?


----------



## zanna1 (9 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io cosa c’entro? Mi sono persa qualcosa?


Leggendo Super Moderatrice pensavo che sapessi cosa voleva dire il Paleo ... comunque nulla invece del solito viaggetto alle isole Svalbard (almeno l'ultima volta mi aveva mandato con @Eratò) questa volta ha trovato un LSU più indicato per il periodo ...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2020)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Leggendo Super Moderatrice pensavo che sapessi cosa voleva dire il Paleo ... comunque nulla invece del solito viaggetto alle isole Svalbard (almeno l'ultima volta mi aveva mandato con @Eratò) questa volta ha trovato un LSU più indicato per il periodo ...


Mi dissocio ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2020)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Se occorre rispondo


così mi piaci


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiunque riguardi quel noi, io mi tiro fuori.
> 
> Una signorina nessuno come me, ignorante e incompetente, a febbraio ha previsto quello che sta accadendo.
> (non mi riferisco al virus, mi riferisco all'impatto sulle strutture, sull'economia, sull'ordine sociale)
> ...


Io queste cose le ho sempre dette. 
Esperienze di ospedali purtroppo ne ho avute. 
Esperienze con persone nell'ambiente, che fosse ricerca o altre mansioni, pure. 
Non gliene è mai fregato nessuno. 
Mi hanno sempre dato del pessimista. 
Pur essendolo, comunque, non avrei mai immaginato una scenario simile, mi ero sempre contenuto nelle proiezioni. 
Ma porca puttana, già nel 1986 mio nonno a 86 anni lasciò una scritto prima di morire su come negli ospedali oltre una certa età già non ti considerassero. 
E ci morì, proprio in quel l'ospedale. 
Come mia nonna. 
I genitori di mia moglie. 
Il padre dimesso dall'ospedale che stava bene secondo loro, morto a casa il giorno dopo. 
La madre con tumore, se ne sono accorti solo all'ultimo.
Già allora si diceva che oltre una certa età c'era molta indifferenza verso i pazienti. 
Io l'ho palpata, l'ho proprio avvertita. 
Ed è anche peggio nel cuore dell'Europa, dove sono morti altri miei parenti. 
Hai 70 anni e non sei ancora in ospizio? 
Questo lo dicevano a mia zia.
L'hanno sfrattata a 80 anni perché dovevano fare una strada e buttare giù la casa. 
Messa sulla strada.
Se non hai soldi non conti un cazzo.



ipazia ha detto:


> Ho un ricordo confuso di un articolo dell'internazionale che mi aveva colpita perchè metteva in relazione la penetrazione nelle nicchie ecologiche, l'economia di sfruttamento, e i cambiamenti climatici. Ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti da marzo
> 
> Prova a cercarti "febbre Q" in Olanda.
> E' un'altra storia interessante. (anche se non è un virus)
> ...


Questa è un'ipotesi.
Valida esattamente come tutte le altre.
Da anni si sta lavorando nei laboratori militari sulle armi biochimiche.
Sai dirmi perché non  considerano l'ebola efficace?

Comunque tra le buone notizie c'è quella per cui la Pfizer-Gsk ha definito il vaccino. 
Ha sottoscritto un accordo con Fda per 100.000.000
di dosi, per 50 milioni di persone nel 2021.
Vista la credibilità dell'azienda, direi che non se ne esce con qualcosa di inefficace.
 È un primo passo.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Novembre 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che - come cautamente ci suggeriscono - sia iniziata la curva discendente, che sarà lunga ma - se non ci sono sorprese - condurrà alla fine dell'emergenza estrema ed immediata, almeno da un punto di vista sanitario; sarà dunque il tempo (ci auguriamo a breve) delle considerazioni più ovvie: quali sono stati gli errori, chi li ha commessi, quanti si potevano evitare, quanti sono sistemici in un evento di questa portata; e ancora chi ha procurato danno in malafede, chi ha intaccato il corretto funzionamento di un sistema che avrebbe potuto e dovuto tutelarci maggiormente, chi ha travisato il proprio ruolo di potere per tornaconto personale.
> 
> Il punto è che sapevamo. Come tutti ricorderete, la possibilità che si verificasse un casino del genere era nota al pubblico e alla politica da almeno 15-20 anni. E non per bocca di ricercatori autistici blindati nel loro laboratorio a prova di bomba e incapaci di rivolgere parola al prossimo. Ce ne hanno parlato diversi VIP di portata planetaria, personaggi tra i più influenti in circolazione.
> 
> ...


Dopo che sono stati mandati a combattere il virus senza protezioni adeguate, ecco il risarcimento per gli orfani dei medici : 100.000 euro. 
Tanto vale un medico che ha curato i malati Covid. 
E sembra che non lo prenderanno neanche tutti, dipende dal tipo di contratto che avevano.
100.000 euro ... una vergogna


----------



## Marjanna (9 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> EDIT: fra l'altro, basta un minimo di memoria storica, per rendersi conto che quel che sta accadendo è la normalità.


Non avevo visto questa frase e non ho capito cosa vuoi intendere. E' una situazione che storicamente si ripete, ma non si è vissuta. Ci sono tantissimi aspetti che possiamo osservare. Non tutti, non sempre a me passano davanti agli occhi e li vedo come normali, intendo quella normalità che assorbiamo giorno per giorno, quella che, se anche non impossibile, ti farebbe notare un grande ramo caduto da un albero nel tuo giardino.


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non avevo visto questa frase e non ho capito cosa vuoi intendere. E' una situazione che storicamente si ripete, ma non si è vissuta. Ci sono tantissimi aspetti che possiamo osservare. Non tutti, non sempre a me passano davanti agli occhi e li vedo come normali, intendo quella normalità che assorbiamo giorno per giorno, quella che, se anche non impossibile, ti farebbe notare un grande ramo caduto da un albero nel tuo giardino.


Storicamente neppure si ripete, tra l'altro.
Non ha senso rapportarsi con epidemie del passato.
Non vi è stata in nessuna di esse la volontà e la capacità di intervenire a livello globale per il contenimento delle stesse con pesanti limitazioni della libertà e dei diritti.
Non erano disponibili neppure tecnologie di supporto per la didattica e il lavoro, fattori che hanno coadiuvato tali scelte.
È uno schema completamente nuovo in uno scenario decisamente mutato rispetto al passato.
Questo è anche conseguenza delle misure disposte a seguito degli attentati del 2001 e del rischio crescente del bioterrorismo validato anche in sede europea e che ha determinato la necessità di definire protocolli di intervento a più livelli.

"EUR-Lex - 52003DC0320 - IT" https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/IT/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:52003DC0320&from=EN


----------



## Lara3 (10 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io queste cose le ho sempre dette.
> Esperienze di ospedali purtroppo ne ho avute.
> Esperienze con persone nell'ambiente, che fosse ricerca o altre mansioni, pure.
> Non gliene è mai fregato nessuno.
> ...


Ma è vero quello che diceva un tizio in un articolo che avendo sintomi Covid ma lievi il medico di famiglia non l’ha segnalato come sospetto caso Covid e allora l’unica possibilità è quella di fare il tampone  privatamente a circa 100 euro ?
E che pure quelli segnalati come casi sospetti devono aspettare fino a 8 giorni oppure di farlo privatamente?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma è vero quello che diceva un tizio in un articolo che avendo sintomi Covid ma lievi il medico di famiglia non l’ha segnalato come sospetto caso Covid e allora l’unica possibilità è quella di fare il tampone  privatamente a circa 100 euro ?
> E che pure quelli segnalati come casi sospetti devono aspettare fino a 8 giorni oppure di farlo privatamente?


Si. Aspetti anche più di 8 gg
Mia cugina con sintomi quasi certamente legati al covid fatto tampone dopo 10 gg ed è risultata negativa. Della serie ha fatto in tempo a guarire
Il tampone privatamente solo se non hai sintomi se no in molte strutture non lo fanno


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma è vero quello che diceva un tizio in un articolo che avendo sintomi Covid ma lievi il medico di famiglia non l’ha segnalato come sospetto caso Covid e allora l’unica possibilità è quella di fare il tampone  privatamente a circa 100 euro ?
> E che pure quelli segnalati come casi sospetti devono aspettare fino a 8 giorni oppure di farlo privatamente?


Se non hai una sintomatologia che induca a sospettare sia Covid il tampone non ti viene prescritto.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Storicamente neppure si ripete, tra l'altro.
> Non ha senso rapportarsi con epidemie del passato.
> Non vi è stata in nessuna di esse la volontà e la capacità di intervenire a livello globale per il contenimento delle stesse con pesanti limitazioni della libertà e dei diritti.
> Non erano disponibili neppure tecnologie di supporto per la didattica e il lavoro, fattori che hanno coadiuvato tali scelte.
> ...


Io non ho capito a cosa facesse riferimento @ipazia, se all'aspetto sociale del negazionismo, se allo sfaldarsi della società, alla paura, o tutto un insieme, appunto ho chiesto.
Però @danny se la protezione passa per limitazione della libertà ancora non vogliamo riconoscere che c'è questo virus.
Possiamo parlare di mala gestione, del non aver messo in atto uno straccio di piano (per quel poco possibile) da marzo a ora, ma di fatto ci troviamo messi male. 

Ipazia ha citato la frase della Merkel, "Hanno bisogno di vedere i letti degli ospedali pieni". Non so se sia così. La gente, a marzo, aveva bisogno di vedere le persone che cascavano per strada vomitando sangue. Ora si son costruiti delle idee da cui vedono. Capitasse oggi, e parlo proprio per strada, ci sarebbe chi caccia un calcio alla persona, facendo una smorfia sulle patologie pregresse.

Senza arrivare alle misure più estreme in alcuni negozi oggi è presente un termoscanner fisso, e in tutti l'igienizzante. Serve ancora che il negoziante si metta come un soldatino per farli usare? Ci sono, si usano. Non serve venga detto. 
La parrucchiera di mia sorella (e non tutti lo fanno) fornisce lei una chirurgica ad ogni persona. Nuova. Persona per persona. Da che si entra a quando lei fornisce la mascherina ne va ugualmente usata una propria. Eppure si trova persona che si incazzano per questo. Ti chiedo. Serve spiegarlo perchè usi questa procedura?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se non hai una sintomatologia che induca a sospettare sia Covid il tampone non ti viene prescritto.


Si, come diceva nell’articolo aveva molti sintomi, ma non tutti.
Quindi diventa una decisione soggettiva del medico considerarlo caso sospetto e di conseguenza fare il tampone ( con SSN) oppure non considerarlo sospetto e lasciarlo che si fa privatamente il tampone.
E anche il fatto di aspettare 8 giorni per il tampone... ragazzi, stiamo scherzando ?
È troppo !
Sarebbe questa l’eccellenza della sanità lombarda ?


----------



## Marjanna (10 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma è vero quello che diceva un tizio in un articolo che avendo sintomi Covid ma lievi il medico di famiglia non l’ha segnalato come sospetto caso Covid e allora l’unica possibilità è quella di fare il tampone  privatamente a circa 100 euro ?
> E che pure quelli segnalati come casi sospetti devono aspettare fino a 8 giorni oppure di farlo privatamente?


120 euro a Milano, l'ho sentito anch'io.


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Eh già... ci ho pensato si, parecchie volte. E l'ho visto anche su di me. E' uno dei motivi percui amo la montagna, ti porta a cambiare impostazione. E ti mette anche davanti al buio, sia quello della mancanza di inquinamento luminoso, sia quello interno, e cosa non esce da quel buio... Tra le varie a me sbatte in faccia l'ignoranza, la mia. Tutte le opportunità che non ho visto di andare oltre l'ignoranza.
> 
> 
> 
> Ti ringrazio per le tue riflessioni. Io ho un rapporto strano con il tempo, faccio veramente fatica a rispondere a certe impostazioni. Per certi versi sono come un bambino, rispondo a bisogni primari, fame, sonno, ect. Se non ho fame e metto delle patate in forno, è facile che me ne dimentichi. Al contempo posso fare qualcosa e 3 ore mi passano in un nanosecondo. E se da un lato è bello, perchè non vivo il tempo in modo oppressivo, dall'altro lato mi rendo conto di non avere tutta questa concezione del tempo presente. Per questo mi viene da fare riferimento a passato e futuro credo, perchè mi creo una linea dove in mezzo inserisco il presente, ma in un certo senso non lo sento.


Beh, siamo mammiferi. Reagiamo anche noi, come tutte le altre bestie, agli stimoli luminosi, fra gli altri.
Ultimamente pensavo a come questa sovrastimolazione potesse incidere sulla riproduzione. (esponendo a costante illuminazione si arriva ad un punto critico in cui salta tutto).
Ma vabbè, sono vagheggiamenti per vezzo. 

Mi ha fatto piacere condividere, grazie a te 

Il tempo è qualcosa di affascinante, non pensi?
Lo misuriamo, è talmente sfuggente che senza misurazione diventa molto complesso trovarci dentro orientamento.
E non solo, è fondamentale, in comunità, condividere la misurazione per comunicare e per intessere rapporti sociali.

Però il tempo è un continuum.
Noi dividiamo passato presente e futuro per poterci orientare con noi stessi e nella comunicazione con il sociale.
Il tempo umano è ben diverso dal tempo della Terra, per esempio, però,
80 anni per il pianeta mi sa che corrispondono a pochi secondi (se non meno) per la Terra.
La isurazione che noi diamo del tempo è arbitraria. Frutto di accordi.
Decidiamo che per un periodo le 18 sono ad un certo momento della giornata, e per un altro periodo le 18 sono le 17.
Facciamo rispondere la misurazione a bisogni di ordine organizzativo, economico, produttivo.

qualcuno diceva, accenderemo la luce per lavorare nei campi anche di notte (o una roba simile).
La tecnologia ha reso sfuggente il rapporto con il tempo che scorre. (ma il tempo va comunque al suo ritmo eh...)
(pensa alla velocità in una chat, o alla velocità di una mail)

Io riconosco il tempo "oggettivo" dell'uomo (quello arbitrario e frutto di convenzione) e il tempo soggettivo.
Mi piace quello soggettivo, mi rimanda la potenza delle emozioni.

In termini di elaborazione il tempo è altrettanto affascinante.
Se ci pensi il futuro altro non è che quel che mi aspetto, e quel che mi aspetto altro non è che la rielaborazione di quel che ho già vissuto caricato di valutazioni (a volte giudizi).
E il passato altro non è che la mia elaborazione nel qui e ora di quel che ho vissuto e osservato.
(i ricordi cambiano...non casualmente. E' un tema altrettanto affascinante quello dei ricordi e di come vengano scritti nella mente. Pensa solo ai falsi ricordi).

Ed è in questi termini che dico che il futuro non esiste.
In questi termini dico che il futuro è il prodotto (nel senso matematico) delle azioni che accadono ora.
Potremmo dire che il futuro è il risultato dell'apprendimento e in particolare dell'elaborazione dell'errore.

E in questi termini anche il passato...se ci guardi bene, è il frutto dell'elaborazione del ricordo qui e ora.

Con questo non sostengo la vita della cicala.
Semplicemente sono piuttosto convinta che proiettarmi (generico) nel futuro per come sono ora e insieme a me proiettare il contesto in cui sono ora (o che ho appena vissuto) è la miglior strada per perdersi le opportunità che la Vita propone.
Per sganciarsi dalla realtà mentre accade e rimanere agganciati invece alla propria percezione del passato 
(pensa a quelli che restano disperatamente aggrappati ad una relazione evidentemente finita nel nome di ciò che è stato e di ciò che sarebbe dovuto essere). 

E' il miglior modo per perdere aderenza e presenza, alla realtà e a se stessi.

E fra l'altro, non permette neanche di progettare a lungo termine.
Un progetto a lungo termine si basa prima di tutto su una lettura spietata della realtà di partenza.
Senza questo, non è possibile costruire nessun progetto.


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non avevo visto questa frase e non ho capito cosa vuoi intendere. E' una situazione che storicamente si ripete, ma non si è vissuta. Ci sono tantissimi aspetti che possiamo osservare. Non tutti, non sempre a me passano davanti agli occhi e li vedo come normali, intendo quella normalità che assorbiamo giorno per giorno, quella che, se anche non impossibile, ti farebbe notare un grande ramo caduto da un albero nel tuo giardino.


Mi riferivo molto semplicemente al fatto che noi abbiamo vissuto una ottantina di anni tutto sommato molto tranquilli con una più che buona qualità della vita.
Qui. In altre regioni umane del pianeta non lo è.

Mia zia, e con lei gli 80enni, si sono passati la seconda guerra, l'asiatica e provenivano da genitori che si erano vissuti la prima guerra e la spagnola.
Prima di loro manco avevano gli antibiotici.
Pensa ad un mal di denti nell'800.

Voglio semplicemente dire che noi ci siamo creati l'idea di uno standard di vita basato su un periodo molto particolare della storia.

Ma è il nostro standard ad essere atipico.
E' raro un periodo di benessere a questi livelli tanto lungo nella storia dell'uomo.

La storia non si ripete mai uguale.
E anche se si ripetesse, chi la vive è diverso da chi l'ha vissuta. E quindi cambierebbe la percezione della storia stessa anche se, per ipotesi, fosse identica a se stessa.

E la storia, come tutte le narrazioni, non porta con sè la ricetta per la soluzione.
Per vedere il ramo caduto o poter prevedere gli effetti della caduta.

Ma nella narrazione si rintraccia il fatto che i rami cadono abitualmente, che tendenzialmente se cadono su altri oggetti li schiacciano, che se un ramo ti cade in testa ti uccide.
Poi ogni singolo e ogni gruppo trova le sue risposte.

E questa è l'esperienza che, se condivisa, può divenire la base attraverso cui si apprende come fare meglio. (quel patrimonio a cui spesso faccio riferimento).
Quando un individuo continua a ripetere gli stessi errori, (ossia non riesce ad integrare le competenze) cosa si dice?
Reiterazione.

Tipo la donna abusata che continua a scegliere figure abusanti.

Socialmente parlando, la perdita della memoria collettiva è una bella gatta da pelare.
(ed eleggere 80 anni, che come dicevamo corrispondo a pochi secondi se non meno nella storia della terra, come standard a cui riferirsi per leggere gli eventi, è quantomeno miope.)

AGGIUNGO: (dopo aver letto l'altro post) *la normalità è un accordo fra le parti. Che varia al variare delle parti e del contesto spazio temporale in cui le parti stringono l'accordo. *


----------



## spleen (10 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi riferivo molto semplicemente al fatto che noi abbiamo vissuto una ottantina di anni tutto sommato molto tranquilli con una più che buona qualità della vita.
> Qui. In altre regioni umane del pianeta non lo è.
> 
> Mia zia, e con lei gli 80enni, si sono passati la seconda guerra, l'asiatica e provenivano da genitori che si erano vissuti la prima guerra e la spagnola.
> ...






Molto interessante ma lungo. Dal minuto 20 persino inedito (per me).


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non ho capito a cosa facesse riferimento @ipazia, se all'aspetto sociale del negazionismo, se allo sfaldarsi della società, alla paura, o tutto un insieme, appunto ho chiesto.
> Però @danny se la protezione passa per limitazione della libertà ancora non vogliamo riconoscere che c'è questo virus.
> Possiamo parlare di mala gestione, del non aver messo in atto uno straccio di piano (per quel poco possibile) da marzo a ora, ma di fatto ci troviamo messi male.
> 
> ...


Se mostri immagini forti avrai reazioni forti, ed è quello che sta accadendo.
Un errore, secondo me, di gestione, tra tanti.
Avrai persone che negheranno, penseranno sia tutto inventato, e altre che si cagheranno sotto dalla paura, altre che non vorranno vedere.
Creerai un conflitto di idee contrapposte tra loro.
Ridicole poi le neoinfermiere da passerella divenute testimonial del disagio: mettetemene una di 50 anni, ma con esperienza e che sul suo profilo Facebook non abbia la sua foto in bikini, almeno.
Grotteschi gli interventi e i dibattiti tra presunti esperti pagati a presenza tutti a contraddirsi e a non farsi capire.
Ci voleva una comunicazione matura, una voce sola, in grado di parlare responsabilmente a tutti senza indulgere sulle tinte fosche ma senza neppure indebolire il messaggio finendo sul grottesco.
Una voce autorevole insieme a misure che non fossero ridicolizzatili, come i banchi e i monopattini e le mascherine anche da soli nel nulla, che hanno un che di infantile.
La comunicazione è stata tutta sbagliata, e forse qui Casalino ci ha messo lo zampino, perché ha proposto uno stile pacchiano, da tv di bassa levatura.
Merkel ha detto chiaramente ai tedeschi già a marzo che sarebbe stata lunga e difficile.
Da noi si prolungava l'agonia ogni due settimane, inducendo a false speranze.
E cosa dire del libro del ministro Speranza? Ma ce n'era bisogno? Ma è possibile essere così narcisisti?
E il termine "ristori"? Ma chi l'ha scelto?
Ecco, a seguito di una comunicazione degna del Grande Fratello Vip è andato tutto in vacca.
Bisognava spiegare esattamente dove era il problema, di come funzionavano i reparti Covid, di come potevano saturarsi.
Non è difficile, ma va detto, andava detto.
Invece si è detto che gli ospedali erano pieni e le persone sono andate a fare i video dove erano vuoti, perché non hanno capito come funziona.
E tutti dietro.
Il virus esiste, se non muterà provocando meno danni ce lo porteremo dietro per anni e sconvolgerà le nostre vite, il vaccino non è dietro l'angolo, anche se qualcosa si intravede all'orizzonte: in una situazione di merda come questa bisogna trovare un giusto compromesso tra rischio e conseguenze, ma alla popolazione occorre spiegare i sacrifici a cui TUTTi devono essere sottoposti.
Non esiste che ci siano persone alla fame e altre che si beccano lo stipendio come prima stando a casa.
E neppure che ci siano persone che rispettano le regole e altre no perché non ci sono controlli: se devi gestire il tutto così, non istituire neppure lockdown.
Tutti devono contribuire e partecipare a questi sacrifici, per solidarietà e unità.
Questo però va spiegato e le persone chiamate a essere responsabili solo dopo che si è fatto comprendere loro qual è l'effettivo problema.
Che c'è, anche se il virus non è letale come altri, anzi proprio per quello.


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, come diceva nell’articolo aveva molti sintomi, ma non tutti.
> Quindi diventa una decisione soggettiva del medico considerarlo caso sospetto e di conseguenza fare il tampone ( con SSN) oppure non considerarlo sospetto e lasciarlo che si fa privatamente il tampone.
> E anche il fatto di aspettare 8 giorni per il tampone... ragazzi, stiamo scherzando ?
> È troppo !
> Sarebbe questa l’eccellenza della sanità lombarda ?


La Lombardia da anni ospita pazienti di altre regioni.




__





						Welfare
					

Il sistema sanitario lombardo, le strutture, la ricerca e le eccellenze del settore.




					www.regione.lombardia.it
				



Quando sono stato ricoverato i miei vicini di letto in tutti i casi erano del resto d'Italia, non della Lombardia





						Mobilità sanitaria. Quasi 1 ricovero su 10 è fuori Regione. Il “business” interregionale raggiunge i 4,6 miliardi. Le “fughe” maggiori sempre da Sud a Nord. Lombardia in testa tra le più ricercate, soprattutto per l’alta specialità  - Quotidiano Sanità
					

Sono stati 736mila pazienti in viaggio in cerca di cure migliori nel 2018 secondo le SDO. L'analisi dei ricoveri per alta specialità (tumore e terapire collegate) mette in evidenza che dal Sud per questo tipo di patologie ci si sposta quasi sempre verso il Nord (soprattutto in Lombardia)...




					www.quotidianosanita.it
				



.
Ci sono molti B&B e camere in affitto nelle vicinanze degli ospedali proprio per ospitare i parenti di chi viene dal resto d'Italia.
Le nostre risorse però non sono infinite e da anni comunque non sono di certo aumentate.
Non fatico a pensare che molti pazienti attualmente positivi al Covid siano persone venute da altre regioni per un intervento e ivi ricoverate in ospedale o in strutture proprio perché non residenti.
L'eccellenza è anche e sicuramente dovuta alla scarsità altrui. Prova ad andare in Calabria e capirai, c'è davvero da avere paura.
Se dovessimo chiudere la regione alcune parti d'Italia sarebbero veramente nella merda.


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Molto interessante ma lungo. Dal minuto 20 persino inedito (per me).


Sì, è molto interessante.   
Grazie! lo sto ascoltando proprio ora. 

E' sempre interessante, a mio parere, ricordare. 
Nei termini in cui dicevo, dar Valore all'eredità. Ricalibra, ridà dimensione.


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io queste cose le ho sempre dette.
> Esperienze di ospedali purtroppo ne ho avute.
> Esperienze con persone nell'ambiente, che fosse ricerca o altre mansioni, pure.
> Non gliene è mai fregato nessuno.
> ...


Questo scenario non è niente di originale, in termini storici. E' il da dove veniamo che lo rende così stravolgente.
I vecchi qui intorno a me dicono "'nsira bitiat trop bè" (ci eravamo abituati troppo bene).
Mi sembra una buona sintesi.

E ribadisco che, tutto sommato, noi stiamo vivendo un'epoca di grande benessere e possibilità.
Personalmente *mi innervosisce* molto di più, rispetto all'ingiustizia (che è storica, come è storico il fatto che una maggior quantità di beni permette l'accesso a maggiori opzioni - e pensa che per noi questo aspetto è di molto ridotto anche soltanto rispetto a 100 anni fa, il superamento dell'ingiustizia è una tensione non un raggiungimento), *lo spreco* di queste opportunità. E quindi di Libertà. Calpestando le vite di chi per quella libertà si è battuto per davvero. A costo della vita.

Mi incuriosisce, perchè non considerano l'ebola?

Quanto al vaccino...boh.
I tempi sono comunque molto lunghi.
Sono più interessata al qui e ora.
Ora si tratta di andare avanti e imparare a convivere. Bello sarebbe migliorare...ma boh. E ancora boh.
Uscendo dall'ottica che si stanno facendo sacrifici.
E' sopravvivenza. (nel senso del vivere, non più dell'emergenza oramai).


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> @zanna1
> 
> @FataIgnorante


Di che stiamo parlando???? sono offline da due settimane causa quarantena.


----------



## perplesso (10 Novembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Di che stiamo parlando???? sono offline da due settimane causa quarantena.


ottimo,sei un candidato perfetto per il vaccino


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ottimo,sei un candidato perfetto per il vaccino


Ah, da quando?


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi riferivo molto semplicemente al fatto che noi abbiamo vissuto una ottantina di anni tutto sommato molto tranquilli con una più che buona qualità della vita.
> Qui. In altre regioni umane del pianeta non lo è.
> 
> Mia zia, e con lei gli 80enni, si sono passati la seconda guerra, l'asiatica e provenivano da genitori che si erano vissuti la prima guerra e la spagnola.
> ...


Grazie della precisazione. Ora ho capito (spero), sono _de coccio._
E concordo con quanto esprimi.
Ogni cosa va collocata nel contesto storico che si vive, l'avevo pensato anche in merito all'affermazione sugli allevamenti intensivi, sul vedere i camion passare che trasportano il bestiame. Mia madre ha dei doposci molto particolari, sono degli anni 70. Da piccola mi dicevano che erano in pelle di lupo. Non è pelle di lupo, il pelo è troppo corto, non so che animale sia, però da non esperta non escludo sia foca, anche se più probabilmente si tratta di capra. Un giorno forse quel pezzo di tempo storico sarà mio, con la sua comodità e la sua crudeltà. Non posso dividerlo e tenere uno senza l'altro. Tanto più che li vedo entrambi. Vedo il potere (che si traduce in calore nel caso specifico) di qualcosa che il corpo della mia specie non produce, e il furto di una vita.

Ci sono stati tempi dove ritenevo importante lo sguardo verso i carri di bestiame, e non capivo come qualcuno poteva occultare a se stesso quello sguardo. Quest'anno ho visto chi ha occultato a se stesso lo sguardo dei mezzi militari che trasportavano le bare di Bergamo.

Pensavo anche a come questo piccolo estratto di nostra storia del benessere, dell'evoluzione nel benessere, ci ha addomesticati, ci ha resi cuccioli, un po' come i cuccioli resi poi cani, i migliori amici dell'uomo (che anche lì a voler andare alle radici chiamiamo migliore amico una creatura rubata e snaturata fino a farne un eterno cucciolo, e ne facciamo simbolo di fedeltà). Ecco quando guardo gli occhi dei cani, provo qualcosa vicino alla pena, li guardo e li vedo brillare, sempre anche se sono vecchi. Ce n'è uno qui vicino, un vecchio pastore tedesco che ormai a stento riesce a muoversi, quando mi fermo al cancello mi guarda, e allora piano piano si alza, a volte fa veramente fatica, e viene a prendersi due carezze. Vecchio cucciolo. Non ce la fa neppure più ad abbaiare dietro agli altri cani che passano davanti, in passeggiata con i loro padroni. E questa è una cosa che nei suoi altri tempi gli aveva fatto quasi rischiare la vita, la gente temeva fosse aggressivo. Poi c'è sempre il momento che me ne devo andar via, e non è mai il momento, lo sento. Non è che ci congediamo, sono io a interrompere qualcosa.

Sui ricordi... https://filosofiaimmagini.wordpress.com/2018/12/18/ricordi-e-identita/ Blade Runner è uno dei film che ho riguardato più volte, l'avevo in vhs, ogni tanto stava lì e girava da sfondo. A volte mi son sentita anch'io come un replicante. So che tanti ci vedono solo qualcosa di buio, anche se vi ha contribuito un uomo come Syd Mead. Anche lui se n'è andato, con le sue visioni futuristiche.

Chiudi qui per ora. Notte.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo scenario non è niente di originale, in termini storici. E' il da dove veniamo che lo rende così stravolgente.
> I vecchi qui intorno a me dicono "'nsira bitiat trop bè" (ci eravamo abituati troppo bene).
> Mi sembra una buona sintesi.
> 
> ...


L'ebola è un virus che ha una mortalità troppo elevata unitamente a un alto contagio.
(da Wikipedia) 'un'epidemia tipica potrebbe diffondersi attraverso un piccolo villaggio o ospedale, contagiando l'intera comunità senza poter trovare altri ospiti potenziali, morendo quindi prima di raggiungere una comunità più ampia.'.
Gli ebolavirus non sono pertanto virus ideali per il bioterrorismo.
A tale scopo sarebbe al limite (oltre alle sostanze già tabellare) preferibile un virus con una letalita più bassa e un fattore di contagio sufficiente a diffonderlo ovunque e per lungo tempo.
Da anni, ma ancor più dopo il 2001, l' attenzione verso il bioterrorismo nel mondo è cresciuta.
In Europa sono stati definiti protocolli d'intervento, a tal proposito.
La novità sta proprio in questo.
Possiamo essere al cospetto di un altro virus zoonotico oppure di un attacco di bioterrorismo: questo non muta però la necessità a cui stiamo assistendo di un intervento di forte limitazione delle libertà personali come non si vedeva da almeno 70 anni e al contempo questa situazione rende abbastanza difficile fare previsioni sensate per il futuro.
Se un generale britannico in un'intervista a Sky paventa addirittura escalation in grado di portarci a una terza guerra mondiale e  il CDCT parla di elevato rischio bioterrorismo a seguito dell'epidemia, direi che gli scenari e le incognite sono talmente vasti e caotici che l'esperienza dei vecchi intorno a te o delle precedenti epidemie non può contemplarli tutti.
In questo momento io comunque sto ancora sperando nella botta di culo, ovvero in un esaurimento con la seconda ondata del virus.
Ma non ci scommetterei grosse cifre.
Ps non ci vergognamo troppo del benessere, please. Anche perché non è così diffuso come si crede.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 120 euro a Milano, l'ho sentito anch'io.


Pazzesco ! Invece dei bonus monopattino e banchi con rotelle il tampone doveva essere gratuito e fatto in tempi decenti.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Novembre 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che - come cautamente ci suggeriscono - sia iniziata la curva discendente, che sarà lunga ma - se non ci sono sorprese - condurrà alla fine dell'emergenza estrema ed immediata, almeno da un punto di vista sanitario; sarà dunque il tempo (ci auguriamo a breve) delle considerazioni più ovvie: quali sono stati gli errori, chi li ha commessi, quanti si potevano evitare, quanti sono sistemici in un evento di questa portata; e ancora chi ha procurato danno in malafede, chi ha intaccato il corretto funzionamento di un sistema che avrebbe potuto e dovuto tutelarci maggiormente, chi ha travisato il proprio ruolo di potere per tornaconto personale.
> 
> Il punto è che sapevamo. Come tutti ricorderete, la possibilità che si verificasse un casino del genere era nota al pubblico e alla politica da almeno 15-20 anni. E non per bocca di ricercatori autistici blindati nel loro laboratorio a prova di bomba e incapaci di rivolgere parola al prossimo. Ce ne hanno parlato diversi VIP di portata planetaria, personaggi tra i più influenti in circolazione.
> 
> ...











						SARS-CoV-2 potrebbe diventare un virus endemico  | Il Bo Live UniPD
					

Un articolo recentemente pubblicato su Science suggerisce l’eventualità che Covid-19 possa manifestarsi annualmente con focolai diffusi tra la popolazione, oppure possa presentarsi a intervalli di tempo più lunghi senza però mai scomparire del tutto. Ne abbiamo parlato con l'immunologa Antonella...




					ilbolive.unipd.it
				



Ascoltate l’intervista alla dr.ssa Viola


----------



## perplesso (11 Novembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ah, da quando?


da quando l'ho deciso io, ovviamente


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se mostri immagini forti avrai reazioni forti, ed è quello che sta accadendo.
> Un errore, secondo me, di gestione, tra tanti.
> Avrai persone che negheranno, penseranno sia tutto inventato, e altre che si cagheranno sotto dalla paura, altre che non vorranno vedere.
> Creerai un conflitto di idee contrapposte tra loro.
> ...


Guarda, forse l'avevo pure già scritto, io a marzo non ho preso sul serio le affermazioni dei primi medici per tv. Mi è sembrato palese che erano stato buttati a dir qualcosa, avendo poche notizie, non avendo studiato nulla del caso. Non ho neppure escluso che siano stati indirizzati a dire qualcosa per rassicurare la popolazione. E siam partiti da cose così. Siamo pieni di medici in tv che fanno opinione su qualsiasi cosa, è ben diverso studiare un singolo caso. Per studiare ci vuole il suo tempo, pure se sei laureato in medicina e hai una specializzazione. 
Non serve scrivere quel che è accaduto dopo, l'abbiamo visto tutti. 
Però veramente qualcuno credeva che ce la cavevamo in pochi giorni? Giusto il tempo di una cantata dal balcone, e l'infornata di qualche dolce?
Cosa non ha creato la paura? A cosa può portare la paura? Parlo anche della paura delle condizioni economiche, che poi ha aperto la porta di qualcuno per inviti alla rivolta, dove la rivolta è uscire e spaccare il motorino o la macchina di qualche povero disgraziato che magari ha pure lui perso il lavoro il giorno prima, o i cassonetti e le panchine, come se le pagasse qualcuno altro.
Per quanto riguarda le regole io le rispetto, che poi parliamo sempre di indossare la mascherina, igienizzare le mani, tenere le distanze, evitare di vedere tremila persone, non mi viene neppure da dire "lo faccio se lo fanno gli altri". Non mi sento meglio di altri ne più protetta di altri. Ci provo. Sabato ho incrociato due senza mascherina, due ragazzi sulla 30na, tipi con il fisico palestrato, guardavano gli altri con aria di sfida. Ho avuto la sensazione di bombe pronte ad esplodere. Solo senzazione, spero errata. Ma ho messo da parte un monito. Mi sa che questi non li recuperi più.
Hai sentito quanto ha affermato Cacciari? https://www.adnkronos.com/fatti/cro...vono-pagare-crisi_3tjx1pRowI6EwgAwIY3VOO.html
C'è però un lamentazio che si sta espandendo, non so se siano i giornali a portar a galla certe notizie ora, e anche loro dovrebbero capire che hanno una responsabilità, e non buttarla sulla gossippata perenne. L'altro giorno sento questa notizia. Un gruppo che pacificamente fa una protesta fuori da una RSA. Protestano perchè non possono vedere i loro parenti, genitori che risiedono nelle strutture nonostante paghino oltre 2000 euro al mese. Sono contenti che il personale porti mascherine e presti attenzione, ma dicono che i loro "vecchi" vengono passati dal letto ad una sedia e lasciati lì. Se riguarda la carenza di attività offerte dalla struttura non vedo il nesso con il non poter vedere i parenti. So bene che le rette sono carissime, ma pure se paghi tanto non è che il virus sparisce se paghi di più. Se poi gli dicessero: ok entrate ma scafandrati, il giorno dopo qualcuno direbbe che è una violenza, che gli anziani si possono spaventare. 
Tirare fuori problemi su problemi non aiuta, genera caos, diventa tutto ingestibile.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Novembre 2020)

Mentre noi siamo qui a ciacciare la Von Der Leyen è già lì a comprarci i vaccini 

Quella si che è una donna, io me la tromberei subito 2ore di fila

Ma l'avevo già scritto in tempi non sospetti


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mentre noi siamo qui a ciacciare la Von Der Leyen è già lì a comprarci i vaccini
> 
> Quella si che è una donna, io me la tromberei subito 2ore di fila
> 
> Ma l'avevo già scritto in tempi non sospetti





Skorpio ha detto:


> Mentre noi siamo qui a ciacciare la Von Der Leyen è già lì a comprarci i vaccini
> 
> Quella si che è una donna, io me la tromberei subito 2ore di fila
> 
> Ma l'avevo già scritto in tempi non sospetti


Occhio che ti si ghiaccia il pisello


----------



## Marjanna (11 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mentre noi siamo qui a ciacciare la Von Der Leyen è già lì a comprarci i vaccini
> 
> Quella si che è una donna, io me la tromberei subito 2ore di fila
> 
> Ma l'avevo già scritto in tempi non sospetti


Pungidito pungidito orgasmo garantito 
62 anni la Ursula comunque... sti-ca


----------



## FataIgnorante (12 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> da quando l'ho deciso io, ovviamente


Eh oh, famme sapè. Ti passo il CC, per l'importo di 1 milione e 500 mila euro a favore della mia famiglia.


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Eh oh, famme sapè. Ti passo il CC, per l'importo di 1 milione e 500 mila euro a favore della mia famiglia.


in comode rate cinquantennali


----------



## FataIgnorante (12 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in comode rate cinquantennali


Tengo famiglia tesoro! Quindi  al massimo 3 rate annuali, con il 40% di interessi


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tengo famiglia tesoro! Quindi  al massimo 3 rate annuali, con il 40% di interessi


mi sa che non hai capito.   qui vige la regola Chernobyl, vai perchè le cose devono essere fatte.   i soldi poi arrivano


----------



## FataIgnorante (12 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai capito.   qui vige la regola Chernobyl, vai perchè le cose devono essere fatte.   i soldi poi arrivano


ahahahahahahahahahaha
Mi hai ucciso!!!!!!


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> ci hanno convinti di essere solo consumatori seriali, di beni, di emozioni, di sentimenti e di esperienze.
> Per avere una idea di cosa si vuole diventare è necessario avere un progetto di fondo. Che adesso nessuno ha.


A proposito di consumatori...della responsabilità della convinzione...dell'ordine di priorità. 

https://www.wired.it/economia/consumi/2020/11/17/lidl-sneakers-successo/

"*Narratore: *Il progetto ibernazione umana fu uno degli esperimenti più ambiziosi dell'esercito e uno dei più segreti. Ma non fu esente da errore umano: subito dopo l'arresto di Collins e l'enorme scandalo che ne seguì la base fu chiusa. Non passò neppure un anno e l'intero progetto fu semplicemente dimenticato. Il futuro si profilava nero per Joe, ma ancora di più per l'umanità. Mentre Joe e Rita giacevano addormentati gli anni passarono e l'umanità divenne sempre più stupida a un ritmo impressionante. Qualcuno sperava che l'ingegneria genetica avrebbe corretto questa tendenza dell'evoluzione, ma le più grandi menti e il più grosso delle risorse erano concentrati su come impedire la caduta dei peli e prolungare l'erezione! Intanto la popolazione cresceva vertiginosamente e l'intelligenza diminuiva finché l'umanità non fu più capace di risolvere neppure problemi elementari come quello dei rifiuti, ammassati per secoli senza alcun piano di smaltimento, il che portò alla grande valanga dei rifiuti del 2505 che mise in moto gli eventi che avrebbero cambiato il mondo per sempre. "


*Joe Bauers*: Per l'ultima volta, sono più che sicuro che a uccidere le coltivazioni è quella roba della Brawndo.
*Segretario di Stato*: Ma Brawndo ha quello che vogliono le piante, ha gli elettroliti!
*Ministro della Giustizia*: Aspetta un attimo, tu stai dicendo che dovremmo praticamente usare l'acqua sui campi...?
*Joe Bauers*: Sì.
*Ministro della Giustizia*: Acqua? Cioè quella del cesso?
*Joe Bauers*: Be', insomma, non dev'essere per forza presa dal cesso, ma sì, questa è l'idea.
*Segretario di Stato*: Ma Brawndo ha quello che vogliono le piante!
*Ministro della Giustizia*: Sì, ha gli elettroliti!
*Joe Bauers*: Okay, allora... le piante non stanno crescendo, perciò sono sicuro che Brawndo non funziona! Io non sono un botanico, ma so che se annaffi le piante con l'acqua, quelle crescono!
*Segretario dell'Energia*: Be', io non ho mai visto delle piante crescere nel cesso!
*Segretario di Stato*: Ehi, buona questa! Sei tu l'uomo più sveglio del mondo?
*Joe Bauers*: Sentite, voi volete risolvere il problema, io voglio ottenere la mia grazia, perciò perché non ci proviamo, okay? E non pensiamo a quello che vogliono le piante!
*Ministro della Giustizia*: Brawndo ha quello che vogliono le piante!
*Joe Bauers* [esasperato]: Cazzo, no...
*Segretario dell'Energia*: Sì, ha gli elettroliti!
*Joe Bauers*: Che cosa sono gli "elettroliti"?!? Lo sapete, almeno?!
*Segretario di Stato*: Sono... quelli... che usano per fare Brawndo!
*Joe Bauers*: Sì, ma per quale ragione li usano per fare Brawndo!?
*Segretario della Difesa*: Perché Brawndo ha gli elettroliti...

*Narratore*: Alla fine, dopo ore, Joe rinunciò a usare la logica e la ragione e disse semplicemente al Gabinetto che lui era in grado di parlare con le piante e che loro volevano l'acqua."


(cit)


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2020)

L'amo visto er film


----------



## Martes (19 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> L'amo visto er film


E anche più volte


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> *L'amo* visto er film




in quanti?


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> in quanti?


mai abbastanza


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mai abbastanza


evidentemente


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2020)

che ci vuoi fare, è un mondo complesso


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ci vuoi *fare,* è un mondo complesso


...farei difficile....
...per felicità a momenti. 
Ma soprattutto futuro incerto...


----------



## spleen (19 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> A proposito di consumatori...della responsabilità della convinzione...dell'ordine di priorità.
> 
> https://www.wired.it/economia/consumi/2020/11/17/lidl-sneakers-successo/
> 
> ...


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


>











						il peggior effetto collaterale del virus? i negazionisti - gli episodi di torino e vercelli
					

Da https://www.blitzquotidiano.it           NEGAZIONISTI COVID      Due episodi distinti entrambi in Piemonte, due episodi che pongono una domanda: i negazionisti del Covid ci sono o ci fanno? A giudicare da quanto avviene a Vercelli e a Torino si potrebbe dire entrambe le cose. Ci sono e ci




					www.dagospia.com


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> il peggior effetto collaterale del virus? i negazionisti - gli episodi di torino e vercelli
> 
> 
> Da https://www.blitzquotidiano.it           NEGAZIONISTI COVID      Due episodi distinti entrambi in Piemonte, due episodi che pongono una domanda: i negazionisti del Covid ci sono o ci fanno? A giudicare da quanto avviene a Vercelli e a Torino si potrebbe dire entrambe le cose. Ci sono e ci
> ...











						Giorgio Dell'Arti: “Gli italiani sono rimasti dei miserabili” (INTERVISTA di G. Fantasia)
					

Giorgio Dell'Arti: “Gli italiani sono rimasti dei miserabili” (INTERVISTA di G. Fantasia)




					www.huffingtonpost.it


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Giorgio Dell'Arti: “Gli italiani sono rimasti dei miserabili” (INTERVISTA di G. Fantasia)
> 
> 
> Giorgio Dell'Arti: “Gli italiani sono rimasti dei miserabili” (INTERVISTA di G. Fantasia)
> ...


Allego una parte importante dell’articolo che hai citato.
In pensione a 35 anni , sembra che i governanti amassero avere i governati come dei bambini, abituati a chiedere allo stato invece di dare e ricevere. Ma a forza di solo chiedere non rimane più tanto da dare.
I governanti amano avere elettori come bambini mai cresciuti perché più facili da gestire.
È un impressione diffusa che i stranieri hanno degli italiani, l’ho notato.
Poi come nel caso della prima ondata in cui gli italiani dicevano perché a noi no se in Germania, o in Svizzera o in Francia...
In realtà penso che fra reddito di cittadinanza, bonus della spesa ( spesso presi senza aver diritto), bonus monopattino, bonus vacanze da nessun’altra parte sono stati distribuiti così tanti soldi. Spesi male ( bonus monopattino, bonus vacanze) o dati alle persone che non avevano diritto, insomma tanti soldi.
Poi queste pretese sono alimentate da bufale come quella di Salvini che secondo lui altrove si regalano soldi con un click.


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Giorgio Dell'Arti: “Gli italiani sono rimasti dei miserabili” (INTERVISTA di G. Fantasia)
> 
> 
> Giorgio Dell'Arti: “Gli italiani sono rimasti dei miserabili” (INTERVISTA di G. Fantasia)
> ...


_Uno dei problemi dei giornalisti italiani è che non hanno una considerazione alta della propria professione. È un errore molto grave. Il giornalista è un frustrato per definizione, qualunque cosa faccia. Facciamo però un mestiere molto importante e spesso lo dimentichiamo: siamo degli intellettuali e lo siamo per forza, anche se non lo vogliamo, perché siamo obbligati a guardare quello che ci capita intorno, a farcene un’idea e a raccontarla. Questo fa di noi degli intellettuali assoluti, forse gli unici veri. Gli scrittori vivono nelle loro torri d’avorio, gli scienziati si occupano di virus e di malattie, forse i sociologi lo sono altrettanto. Cavour (su cui Dell’Arti ha scritto due biografie, pubblicate da Mondadori e da Marsilio, ndr), finita l’esperienza del suo giornale, il Risorgimento, disse: *“ho imparato tantissimo, perché ogni giorno dovevo decidere che cosa pensare di qualunque cosa”. Vale la stessa cosa per noi: ogni giorno siamo chiamati a pensare qualcosa su quello che ci capita intorno. Se siamo al servizio di questo o quel potentato il pensiero è suggerito, ma se riusciamo ad essere liberi nel giudizio e sottoposti al rischio di sbagliare – una cosa che fa parte della vita* - allora facciamo un esercizio intellettuale importantissimo. _

Ecco, mi ha colpito tra le altre cose questo passaggio.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> _Uno dei problemi dei giornalisti italiani è che non hanno una considerazione alta della propria professione. È un errore molto grave. Il giornalista è un frustrato per definizione, qualunque cosa faccia. Facciamo però un mestiere molto importante e spesso lo dimentichiamo: siamo degli intellettuali e lo siamo per forza, anche se non lo vogliamo, perché siamo obbligati a guardare quello che ci capita intorno, a farcene un’idea e a raccontarla. Questo fa di noi degli intellettuali assoluti, forse gli unici veri. Gli scrittori vivono nelle loro torri d’avorio, gli scienziati si occupano di virus e di malattie, forse i sociologi lo sono altrettanto. Cavour (su cui Dell’Arti ha scritto due biografie, pubblicate da Mondadori e da Marsilio, ndr), finita l’esperienza del suo giornale, il Risorgimento, disse: *“ho imparato tantissimo, perché ogni giorno dovevo decidere che cosa pensare di qualunque cosa”. Vale la stessa cosa per noi: ogni giorno siamo chiamati a pensare qualcosa su quello che ci capita intorno. Se siamo al servizio di questo o quel potentato il pensiero è suggerito, ma se riusciamo ad essere liberi nel giudizio e sottoposti al rischio di sbagliare – una cosa che fa parte della vita* - allora facciamo un esercizio intellettuale importantissimo. _
> 
> Ecco, mi ha colpito tra le altre cose questo passaggio.


a me questa

"Beh, guardi, fuori fa freddo, lo sa? Può essere molto dura non avere una ‘casa’: tutto quello che adesso scrivi poi lo devi proporre e lo devi vendere, è un passaggio completamente diverso. Coprirsi, purtroppo, non è sempre possibile e non tutti lo fanno allo stesso modo, ma le assicuro che nel mio caso non è male." 

L'ho trovata finanche romantica. Come visione. Di un romanticismo in cui mi riconosco parecchio, e probabilmente per quello mi è piaciuto. 

Significativa anche quella che hai evidenziato tu. 
Lui parla di alta considerazione. 

io leggendo ho automaticamente sostituito nella mia testa con Onore. 
Onore di se stessi di fronte allo specchio. 

che è poi l'essenza della libertà a cui fa riferimento.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allego una parte importante dell’articolo che hai citato.
> In pensione a 35 anni , sembra che i governanti amassero avere i governati come dei bambini, abituati a chiedere allo stato invece di dare e ricevere. Ma a forza di solo chiedere non rimane più tanto da dare.
> I governanti amano avere elettori come bambini mai cresciuti perché più facili da gestire.
> È un impressione diffusa che i stranieri hanno degli italiani, l’ho notato.
> ...


Sono belle sottolineature. Lucide, a mio parere. Che discutono noi in un'epoca.

Il fatto che uno come quello che citi, o qualcuno dei suoi compari, possa alimentare bufale, secondo me non parla di lui.

Nel caso della prima ondata dall'estero europeo ci han guardato con lo sguardo del "i soliti..." poi gli è arrivata la ramazzata.
E ancora oggi tacciono sul blocco delle frontiere di quel periodo.
Per dire.

Non sono interessata al parere che gli altri paesi hanno su di noi italiani.
Sono piuttosto convinta che abbiano le loro belle racole da grattare pure loro.
Ed in ogni caso, l'europa, che è fondamentalmente un organismo economico giusto oggi ha riattivato la diaria per chi va in europarlamento dopo che tutti indifferentemente han pianto miseria perchè ha da pagare gli affitti.
circa 300 euro al giorno.

Non è più italia, o germania, o francia...io sono portata a pensare ormai ad occidente. Decadente.
Questo confronto fra noi e loro mi fa tanto pensare ai bambini delle elementari che come prima risposta al richiamo usano il fantomatico "ma lui però".

Ecco.
Anche per non sprecar soldi e risorse, uscire da questa dinamica, molto comoda per mantenere uno status quo del potere, forse potrebbe essere un modo per iniziare a pensare da popolo. Del mondo. Come la pandemia sta tentando di insegnare. E non del proprio orto.

E sarebbe una bella risposta alle domande implicite che secondo me solleva l'articolo.

Io non mi sento toccata nel definirmi miserabile. So che appartengo anche a questa categoria. Non sento il bisogno di fare penitenze o arrabbiarmi o autoescludermi assolvendomi.
Anzi. Lo trovo uno spunto interessante per vedere dove posso migliorare.
E penso che pure l'autore si collochi fra i miserabili.
Concordo con lui sul respiro di libertà, dato anche dal riconoscimento, a cui fa l'occhiolino trasversalmente per tutto l'articolo. Onore e Libertà.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono belle sottolineature. Lucide, a mio parere. Che discutono noi in un'epoca.
> 
> Il fatto che uno come quello che citi, o qualcuno dei suoi compari, possa alimentare bufale, secondo me non parla di lui.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, però mandare la gente in pensione a 35-40 mi risulta che solo in Italia è successo. Demenziale che questo sia stato possibile e che nemmeno chi aveva la possibilità di usufruire non si sia rifiutato perché era ovvio che questo “dolce vita” l’avrebbero pagato i loro figli.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, però mandare la gente in pensione a 35-40 mi risulta che solo in Italia è successo. Demenziale che questo sia stato possibile e che nemmeno chi aveva la possibilità di usufruire non si sia rifiutato perché era ovvio che questo “dolce vita” l’avrebbero pagato i loro figli.


Ovvio un paio di balle.
Deo gratias che I vecchi se ne sono usciti dal mondo del lavoro a un'età decente per lasciare il posto ai figli.
Adesso lo lasciano ai nipoti... Sì salta una generazione, in teoria.
Nella pratica è anche peggio.
L'automazione ha eliminato tante figure professionali.
Nel mio settore una sola persona lavora per 20 o 30 di quelli che c'erano quando ho iniziato.
E quella persona magari ha 60 e più anni oppure è un giovane mal pagato.
Ovvio che se 50 anni fa Fantozzi da solo manteneva una famiglia decentemente, pur essendo tra i peggiori del proprio ceto, oggi non possa più neppure aspirare a farlo.
Oggi Fantozzi col suo stipendio pagherebbe al limite solo l'affitto di casa.


----------

